# Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...para no seguir echando basura en *ESTE TEMA*, he decidido crear un tema nuevo para tratar la construcción de un amplificador "de museo" que se basa en el famoso Texas de 7 a 70W de los años 80's, así que arrancamos desde lo que conversamos *ACÁ*.

Este amplificador lo encaré por primera vez cuando tenía 17 años y casi cero idea de electrónica...y el resultado fué el esperable: una suma de frustraciones, hasta que un conocido que era técnico electrónico logró hacerlo funcionar, pero con tantos parches que al final nunca lo usé a gusto y lo terminé desarmando y recuperando el trafo que ahora alimenta al doble P3A que hace muchos años describí por *ACÁ*...o sea que esperó 31 años para poder usarse.

En este caso, y vistos los comentarios del otro tema, decidí intentar una vez más construir el ampli Texas y ver si ahora que ya estudié y aprendí algo más puedo lograr que funcione. Ahora hay tecnología mas nueva (e invadida de transistores truchos) así que voy a juntar todo lo que tenga en el cajón de los recuerdos y que sirva para construir este ampli. Hasta ahora he encontrado todo esto:

1-Gabinete para amplificador integrado, fruto de una oferta del mismo museo hace mas de 10 años:


(no lo muestro por dentro por que tiene 10 kilos de tierra y hay que limpiarlo).

2- Transformador de alimentación: es el fruto de un proyecto cancelado hace mas de 25 años (cuando me casé) y que no me acordaba que estaba guardado. Era para una fuente de alimentación con conmutación automática de tensiones en el secundario y tener siempre disponible la máxima corriente de los reguladores integrados. Pues bueno...no lo terminé nunca y me quedó el trafo, que tiene una parva de secundarios, lo que es bueno para ponerlos en serie y lograr la tensión correcta de alimentación (o la mas cercana). Según dice una etiqueta que tiene pegada, el trafo es de 92VA (  ) y así puede alcanzar sobrado para 35+35W o media máquina para 70+70W (el cable del secundario es de 1,1mm de diámetro así que no espero mucho más de 3A a plena carga)...habrá que verificarlo.

El laminado parece que es un 155 (114mm de ancho) y el apilado es de 42mm...habrá que calcular cuanto aguanta el núcleo, pero el cable no aguanta mucho.

3- Lo que compré esta mañana en el museo:






4- Y encontré 7 transistores *2A98* originales y nuevos, aptos para la etapa de entrada del amplificador Texas (en verdad entra con un 2A97...pero es igual al 2A98 solo que con menor tensión VBCEO, así que le pondré un 2A98 y que haga lo que le plazca. También encontré dos parejas de Tip35/36 que serán la etapa de salida, un montón de BC337 que son el reemplazo directo del 2A3704 que es el multiplicador VBE. Me faltan los TIP29/30 como drivers, pero tengo una parva de BD139/140 y MJE340/350 que seguro que se van a comportar mejor y son 100% originales..

5- También tengo una parva de disipadores ZD-14 que sobraron del ampli de 8 canales y que ahora van a tener que servir sí o sí por que no me voy a poner es mas gastos. 

De los transistores y disipadores después les subo fotos, y luego haré el conteo y seleccion de capacitores y resistencias, por que de eso si que voy a tener que comprar algo...


*PD:* Espero que este hilo no demore 31 años como el trafo...


----------



## Fogonazo

¡ Que hermosas cosas se hacían hace tiempo y a lo lejos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¡ Que hermosas cosas se hacían hace tiempo y a lo lejos !


Sip, así es...eran cosas hermosas, prácticas y accesibles económicamente pero por suerte a este ya lo tengo. El problema mas tarde será conseguir perillas que hagan juego con ese frente y no me manden a la quiebra...

Lo que no recuerdo del gabinete es la parte posterior, por que "creo" que tiene los agujeros para fichas DIN...y también tengo fichas DIN de panel, que seguramente no serán las que necesite pero van a ir igual.

Y debo volver al museo a buscar las llaves de dos pisos que están en la foto para ver si me sirven para conmutar las entradas.


----------



## ccolonna

Tengo el mismo,  en su momento me dieron (incluyendote) unos consejos buenisimos para que hoy siga funcionando.

Experiencia

Por si queres re-leerte.

Voy a seguir el tema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> Tengo el mismo,  en su momento me dieron (incluyendote) unos consejos buenisimos para que hoy siga funcionando.
> 
> Experiencia
> 
> Por si queres re-leerte.
> 
> Voy a seguir el tema


Gracias!!! pero ya tengo "bookmarkeados" ese tema y el otro!. Yo recordaba que había hablado de este ampli hace un tiempo...pero tuve que buscarlo   

Subo las fotos pendientes de los disipadores con un PCB para ver mas o menos como voy a tener que montar los amplificadores, y también les dejo una foto (mas o menos) con los siete 2A98 que encontré.



Los ZD-14 vienen bien por que son un poquito (3 o 4mm) mas enanos que el gabinete, así que entran justos. Dos mangos aparte es como montar los PCB que van a quedar medio complicados.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mismo gabinete en versión aluminio anodizado plateado, la mano siniestra  que se divisa es de Fogo-Nieto _"Asiendo de las suyas"_. 
El gabinete lleva conmigo cerca de 4 décadas, tal ves mas


----------



## malesi

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mismo gabinete en versión aluminio anodizado plateado, la mano siniestra  que se divisa es de Fogo-Nieto _"Asiendo de las suyas"_.
> El gabinete lleva conmigo cerca de 4 décadas, tal ves mas


Dr. Zoidberg no pidas que no te dará nada jajajajaa​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Genial Fogo!!!!! Y buenisimo saber la edad del gabinete!! Va justo con el pibe Texas    
Cual preamplificador usás ahí???? O es comercial???


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Genial Fogo!!!!! Y buenisimo saber la edad del gabinete!! Va justo con el pibe Texas
> Cual preamplificador usás ahí???? O es comercial???


Tendría que fijarme, no recuerdo.


----------



## indemornin

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¡ Que hermosas cosas se hacían hace tiempo y a lo lejos !


El Famoso gabinete MC2002 frente de aluminio, vaya si los he armado, aun tengo uno, material muy utilizado en los 80s, 90s para los kits amplificadores en colegios técnicos y estanterías de casas de electrónica de aquella época, buena suerte con el Texas, jamas lo arme pero siempre le tuve ganas... lo bueno que tiene ese esquema es que funcionaria con cualquier tipo de transistor conseguible y reemplazable fácilmente hoy en dia idem Fapesa 15, 25, 40 que andan con cualquier cosa obviamente respetanto polaridad N o P , nuevamente suerte con el proyecto , atento a los resultados y fotos, estamos acostumbrados a quizá esperar 30 años mas para verlo finalizado eso es normal en nuestro hobby , además de numerables "upgrades" o reformas, o en otras palabras (no me gusta desarmo todo y lo vuelvo a armar mejor!!, ja ) Slds.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 14, 2020

El gabinete MC2002 adjunto foto como debería quedar, es recomendable utilizar potenciometros eje corto y perillas aluminio porque las plásticas no quedan bien con ese frente. Un texas 70w en ese gabinete quedaría más que feliz!!!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 14, 2020

Esquema circuito adjunto ! Para tener referencia !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> El Famoso gabinete MC2002 frente de aluminio, vaya si los he armado, aun tengo uno,


@indemornin : que preamplificador usabas cuando los armabas? Necesito uno que tenga medios para no desaprovechar un pote de tonos o poner una perilla que gire loca. Yo tengo diseños con medios, pero son demasiado modernos y para esto prefiero alguno de la época de las cavernas...

*PD:* muy buena la foto del ampli terminado  
*PD2:* muy buenas las perillas! Combinan muy bien! lo que yo no sé si tengo son las "agarraderas"....me parece que no venían con el gabinete.

*Edito:*
Encontré 4 agarrederas negras que se ven como en la foto, solo que la separación de los agujeros del panel es 2 o 3mm mayor que la de los agujeros de las agarrederas.

*Edito de nuevo:*
Les dejo una foto de las fichas DIN nuevas que tengo guardadas: son 6 DIN x 3 (hay solo cuatro en la foto) y 1 DIN x 5 (la que está mas acostada)

así que parece que tengo fichas para todas las entradas, pero no para parlantes (aunque yo recuerdo haber comprado hace mas de 300 años atrás).


----------



## edh59

......y seguimos sumando !!!!!


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> @indemornin : que preamplificador usabas cuando los armabas? Necesito uno que tenga medios para no desaprovechar un pote de tonos o poner una perilla que gire loca. Yo tengo diseños con medios, pero son demasiado modernos y para esto prefiero alguno de la época de las cavernas...
> 
> *PD:* muy buena la foto del ampli terminado
> *PD2:* muy buenas las perillas! Combinan muy bien! lo que yo no sé si tengo son las "agarraderas"....me parece que no venían con el gabinete.
> 
> *Edito:*
> Encontré 4 agarrederas negras que se ven como en la foto, solo que la separación de los agujeros del panel es 2 o 3mm mayor que la de los agujeros de las agarrederas.
> 
> *Edito de nuevo:*
> Les dejo una foto de las fichas DIN nuevas que tengo guardadas: son 6 DIN x 3 (hay solo cuatro en la foto) y 1 DIN x 5 (la que está mas acostada)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257443
> así que parece que tengo fichas para todas las entradas, pero no para parlantes (aunque yo recuerdo haber comprado hace mas de 300 años atrás).


-Las manijas para el gabinete MC2002 son standard , se consiguen muy fácilmente en cualquier cerrajería o casa de herrajes como tiradores para muebles de cocina y otros, las hay cromadas o de colores y varias medidas. 
-Respecto a sugerencias de un preamplificar para el proyecto: Recuerdo en aquellas épocas muchos dejaban el control de medios sin efecto ya que lo mas común que los kits y circuitos eran solo graves y agudos; algunos incluíamos una red de medios adicional para que el baxandall cumpla su función de medios aunque el cálculo era a ojo y medio incierto. Claro, la idea es y era utilizar el concepto de un control de tonos de la época , discreto, transistorizado para que haga juego con el texas, y entonces llegaban los injertos , algunos andaban masomenos bien...Luego de muchas pruebas y experimentos siempre me decidí en lo personal y adopte un clásico con circuito integrado (operacionales) que no deja de ser Vintage y antiguo y anda muy bien , es versátil, amplio rango de operacion, simetria perfecta  en la señal de salida, se puede modificar ganancias y adaptar a cualquier ampli y fuente de señal, funciona con fuentes simétricas y simples, adjunto esquema, lo uso habitualmente y use en varios proyectos. Es una entrada de línea. Y para pre de mic/fono cerámica y magnético te recomiendo el clásico circuito Fapesa clase A transistorizado que va entre la fuente de señal y el pre baxandall con tonos anteriormente mencionado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 14, 2020



edh59 dijo:


> ......y seguimos sumando !!!!!


Uh!!! esas plaquetitas son una joya !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Las manijas para el gabinete MC2002 son standard , se consiguen muy fácilmente en cualquier cerrajería o casa de herrajes como tiradores para muebles de cocina y otros, las hay cromadas o de colores y varias medidas.


Sisi, las que yo tengo no venían con el gabinete, son compradas por que las he usado mucho en los gabinetes que yo diseño, pero a estas que tengo les falta un par de mm respecto a los huecos del gabinete, así que tal vez el modelo negro que yo tengo venía sin manijas... la verdad es que ni lo recuerdo. Además las roscas de las manijas son 5/32" y los agujeros del panel son mas chicos..tipo 1/8" así que me parece que nunca trajo esas manijas.



indemornin dijo:


> Respecto a sugerencias de un preamplificar para el proyecto: Recuerdo en aquellas épocas muchos dejaban el control de medios sin efecto ya que lo mas común que los kits y circuitos eran solo graves y agudos; algunos incluíamos una red de medios adicional para que el baxandall cumpla su función de medios aunque el cálculo era a ojo y medio incierto. Claro, la idea es y era utilizar el concepto de un control de tonos de la época , discreto, transistorizado para que haga juego con el texas, y entonces llegaban los injertos , algunos andaban masomenos bien...Luego de muchas pruebas y experimentos siempre me decidí en lo personal y adopte un clásico con circuito integrado (operacionales) que no deja de ser Vintage y antiguo y anda muy bien , es versátil, amplio rango de operacion, simetria perfecta en la señal de salida, se puede modificar ganancias y adaptar a cualquier ampli y fuente de señal, funciona con fuentes simétricas y simples, adjunto esquema, lo uso habitualmente y use en varios proyectos. Es una entrada de línea. Y para pre de mic/fono cerámica y magnético te recomiendo el clásico circuito Fapesa clase A transistorizado que va entre la fuente de señal y el pre baxandall con tonos anteriormente mencionado.


OK. Voy a ver si puedo comprar un par de plaquetas del pre Siemens que mencionaste y voy a tratar de agregarle el MID, por que es relativamente fácil. Si se me complica, le meto uno con AO's y listo, pero quiero evitar diseñar un PCB que luego no voy a volver a usar con ecualizaciones para fuentes de señal que ya no existen y con control de medios que solo se usa en las consolas. Si tenés el esquemático (o artículo) del pre Siemens te lo encargo por que aún no lo he encontrado por el foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pre Texas no guta , si guta el Fapesa o el Siemens , si conseguís las placas en el museo . . .  mejor y le rediseñás el Baxandall


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es lo que voy a hacer, pero no encuentro el esquema del Siemens en el foro...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ponga un previo Sinclair en su vida.....


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es lo que voy a hacer, pero no encuentro el esquema del Siemens en el foro...


Adjunto algo de info Pre Siemens UltraVintage! , foto 1 vista previa, foto 2 otro esquema para comparar que es igual , y el tercero es un documento completo de amplificadores (ver pagina 79) esta el artículo completo. Las placas del pre siemens del museo era una versión que venia para montar el baxandall fuera de la placa , para ello se utilizaba esas placas larguitas del pre pasivo siemens adicionales que monta los potenciomentros resistencias y capacitores de tonos, tambien venian en aquella época el pre siemens completo todo en una misma placa baxandall inc, pero el del museo repito es para poner los tonos afuera ! la info la encontre en Forosdeelectronica!! ja , el mejor foro del mundo! El pre lo podes alimentar con la misma fuente de la potencia, osea si la Texas se alimenta con 55 o 60v se calcula la resistencia en serie del pre y listo, tambien el pre tiene la opcion de mejorar la estabilizacion con un zener montado en placa. Este pre tiene dos opciones de entrada , podes entrar desde el comienzo con alta impedancia E1 apto capsulas cerámicas de la época , o cualquier tipo de señal cd , etc, y una entrada mas adelante E2 de mas baja impedancia tambien para cualquier tipo de señales altas o medias, no esta incluida la preamplificacion de capsulas magneticas RIIA ni sensibilidad de microfonos , creo que era un pre para señales de hasta 350mV max de entrada estandar de la epoca,(alta imp de entrada y bajisima de salida apta para exitar hasta las etapas de potencia mas rebeldes como lo era la potencia Siemens 50W) eso si, 100% vintage discreto transistorizado !

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 14, 2020

Perdon el manual de Siemens completo no me subio, es muy pesado, cualquier cosa preguntar, se trata del cuaderno "Circuitos modernos de amplificadores" , de la editorial Glem, BsAs Argentina , bajo la supervision de carlos Miraglia, asi se llama el documento!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 14, 2020

Ahi trate de extraer las imágenes de interes (pre siemens) , disculpas pero de esto mucho no entiendo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Las placas del pre siemens del museo era una versión que venia para montar el baxandall fuera de la placa , para ello se utilizaba esas placas larguitas del pre pasivo siemens adicionales que monta los potenciomentros resistencias y capacitores de tonos, tambien venian en aquella época el pre siemens completo todo en una misma placa baxandall inc, pero el del museo repito es para poner los tonos afuera !


Gracias @indemornin !!!! Yo no he encontrado aún nada del pre Siemens. Lo que subiste está bueno! Así que tengo que comprar 2PCB para cada preamplificador: una del pre y otra del Baxandall.
Si podes subir una foto del esquema Baxandall con valores te lo voy a agradecer para poder hacer la simulación e inclusión del control de medios.


----------



## indemornin

Te adjunto un laburito que hice hace tiempo, las placas del baxandall pero con otros valores, solo tendrias que ponerle los valores del pre Siemens , la posicion es la misma , esto es graves y agudos volumen y balance, el control de medios habria que calcularlo en base a los valores del bass y el treble, ahi tenes un trabajito!


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias @indemornin !!!! Yo no he encontrado aún nada del pre Siemens. Lo que subiste está bueno! Así que tengo que comprar 2PCB para cada preamplificador: una del pre y otra del Baxandall.
> Si podes subir una foto del esquema Baxandall con valores te lo voy a agradecer para poder hacer la simulación e inclusión del control de medios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve revolviendo un poco la web y resulta que este PCB que está en el museo 

tiene un "cierto parecido" a este otro que es un pre de Plaquetodo *y que si tiene control de medios* 

Habrá que averiguar si es lo mismo en distinta versión o de que se trata ...o conseguir directamente el PCB de Plaquetodo y me saco los problemas de encima.
Abajo dejo el PDF del preamplificador 154 de Plaquetodo por si a alguien le suena algo... (*PD:* al PDF lo bajé de la página de la empresa.)


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estuve revolviendo un poco la web y resulta que este PCB que está en el museo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257494
> tiene un "cierto parecido" a este otro que es un pre de Plaquetodo *y que si tiene control de medios*
> 
> Habrá que averiguar si es lo mismo en distinta versión o de que se trata ...o conseguir directamente el PCB de Plaquetodo y me saco los problemas de encima.
> Abajo dejo el PDF del preamplificador 154 de Plaquetodo por si a alguien le suena algo... (*PD:* al PDF lo bajé de la página de la empresa.)


¿¡ Llegaste a conocer los transistores BC5XX *"Auto-Anclaje"* dibujados en esa PCB ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿¡ Llegaste a conocer los transistores BC5XX *"Auto-Anclaje"* dibujados en esa PCB ?


No...solo los ví en fotos en libro "Sistemas de Sonido", pero yo conocí a los sucesores, los BC5xx, y los lock-fit eran los BC*1*xx mismo número detrás del uno que del 5.
Y por eso pienso que tal vez sea una versión anterior del mismo PCB...


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estuve revolviendo un poco la web y resulta que este PCB que está en el museo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257494
> tiene un "cierto parecido" a este otro que es un pre de Plaquetodo *y que si tiene control de medios*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257495
> Habrá que averiguar si es lo mismo en distinta versión o de que se trata ...o conseguir directamente el PCB de Plaquetodo y me saco los problemas de encima.
> Abajo dejo el PDF del preamplificador 154 de Plaquetodo por si a alguien le suena algo... (*PD:* al PDF lo bajé de la página de la empresa.)


Esa Plaquetodo 100-154 es una buenisima opción para el proyecto!!!!
La pcb del museo que mostras se trata del amplificador Fapesa 3,6 y 9W adjunto info!


----------



## J2C

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿¡ Llegaste a conocer los transistores BC5XX *"Auto-Anclaje"* dibujados en esa PCB ?


Tengo algun BC1xx auto anclaje en las cajas, también creo que tengo algunos 2A98 de los que fabricaban en Don Torcuato sobre la Autopista del Sol/RN9/Panamericana

Sera que me agarro el viejardo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿¡ Llegaste a conocer los transistores BC5XX *"Auto-Anclaje"* dibujados en esa PCB ?


 
Esos "exagonales" de patitas cortas que misteriosamente se agarraban de la plaqueta  . . .  si , los conocí de casualidad , nos casamos y después la vida nos separó


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias otra vez!!!! 


indemornin dijo:


> Esa Plaquetodo 100-154 es una buenisima opción para el proyecto!!!!


   


indemornin dijo:


> La pcb del museo que mostras se trata del amplificador Fapesa 3,6 y 9W adjunto info!


 Que pena!! Y sí, es tal cual la mostrás en las fotos de Sistemas de Sonido. Esas plaquetas solo las ví en el libro... y llevan transistores de germanio.

Voy a volver mañana al museo a ver que encuentro entre las cosas viejas, por que creo que ví unos PCB largos "parecidos" al pre de Fapesa, y ese solo habría que agregarle los medios. En caso contrario voy a tener que salir a buscar el Plaquetodo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Placas  angostas y laaaargas eran el Fapesa y el Texas , si tienen de Texas compralas igual que quizás puedas montar el Fapesa en ellas (aquí la desaparecida cara de loco)


----------



## indemornin

J2C dijo:


> Tengo algun BC1xx auto anclaje en las cajas, también creo que tengo algunos 2A98 de los que fabricaban en Don Torcuato sobre la Autopista del Sol/RN9/Panamericana
> 
> Sera que me agarro el viejardo?


Unas fotos de los BC14X Lockfit para que no los extrañes, tan viejos como yo, siguen andando en el Fapesa ,jaaa!


----------



## Rorschach

BC147 con patas lockfit  :

​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Que bien se soldaban al PCB, no como sus nietos los actuales BC5XX que con sus patillas finas y largas no hay forma de soldar uno perfect emente vertical, pero.......! Hermano!! No había Dios que los desoldarapara cambiar los averiados.... Se atasca a la lenguetilla del pin, te achicharrabas los dedos estirando y acababa todo en un estropicio........ 
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Placas  angostas y laaaargas eran el Fapesa y el Texas , si tienen de Texas compralas igual que quizás puedas montar el Fapesa en ellas (aquí la desaparecida cara de loco)



No es mala idea...pero no vá.
Circuitalmente tienen partes mas o menos similares y otras muy diferentes: por ejemplo, el Fapesa usa 4 transistores donde el tercero de ellos es un seguidor de emisor que desacopla el control de volumen + filtros de "rumble" y "scratch" del control de tono, mientras que el Texas lleva los filtros y el control de tono sin desacoplar, lo que vuelve la respuesta medio sensible a los cambios de impedancia de entrada del control respecto a la frecuencia. Además , el Texas no tiene entrada para micrófono (ni control de ganancia para el mismo).
Subo ambos para referencia futura:
Texas:

Fapesa:
Este Fapesa es el que trae los filtros para la bandeja: rumble y scratch, que la otra versión mas conocida no agrega...pero el gabinete tiene los huecos para los conmutadores para estos filtros...y el control de sonoridad también.

Esta es la plaqueta del Fapesa...y no es la larga  


En este sentido, el PLAQUETODO es muy parecido al Fapesa, pero tiene también muchas diferencias...

*PD:* Hoy medí los capacitores de 1000uF x 70V y encontré dos que tienen 1110uF y otros dos que tienen 1290 y 1323uF. Not so bad para tener 36 años de antigüedad.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se merece un pre transistorizado si o si !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Recién vuelvo del museo, y encontré las PCB del preamplificador FAPESA, pero no el full-full sino "el mas chico". Además, según el libro Sistemas de Sonido, son ambas para el canal izquierdo  pero igual las compré. Los PCB en el libro son iguales pero "invertidos" uno respecto del otro, y uno lleva todos los componentes y el otro nó. Como lo voy a hacer a mi antojo y voy a tener que modificarlo, no le dí mas bola y vengan los dos PCB por *0.30* Biden Blue.
Les dejo una foto:


----------



## Juan Jose

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estuve revolviendo un poco la web y resulta que este PCB que está en el museo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257494
> tiene un "cierto parecido" a este otro que es un pre de Plaquetodo *y que si tiene control de medios*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257495
> Habrá que averiguar si es lo mismo en distinta versión o de que se trata ...o conseguir directamente el PCB de Plaquetodo y me saco los problemas de encima.
> Abajo dejo el PDF del preamplificador 154 de Plaquetodo por si a alguien le suena algo... (*PD:* al PDF lo bajé de la página de la empresa.)


Hola....este plaquetodo es muy parecido al NAKAN PU1000 que se armaba en esos tempos. Tiene medios y los filtros de rumble y pua (bajos y altos) mas la famosa sonoridad (que te exige un potenciómetro con derivación casi casi inconseguible....)
El pre NAKAN funcionaba bien...... creo tener un par de viejas placas medio desarmadas .........
En el museo no tendran por casualidad alguna?? venían ya montadas con todos los componentes salvo llave selectora y potenciómetros.

Adjunto fotos...
saludos

JJG


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Jose dijo:


> En el museo no tendran por casualidad alguna?? venían ya montadas con todos los componentes salvo llave selectora y potenciómetros.


No, lamentablemente no tienen mas que lo de las fotos. Justo ayer pregunté eso, por que tienen varios módulos armados de cosas viejas, pero ese no...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Logré tener media hora libre y me puse a dibujar la fuente del ampli en KiCad. Tuve que armar un par de símbolos para los TIR101/201...pero además voy a preveer diodos comunes por si volara alguno de esos vejetes que nunca mas voy a poder reemplazar. Tampoco tengo muy claro la tensión de alimentación para el preamplificador, así que hasta ahora voy por acá:

En el manual hay un par de resistencias y capacitores adicionales para el pre. Ya veremos en que termina...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya me estaba preocupando por que necesito dos capacitores de 2500uF x 50V para el desacople de salida de los amplificadores, y en el museo solo hay de hasta 35V ( a precio de liquidación), así que empecé a revolver en casa y encontré parte de la fuente que iba asociada al trafo...y tenía dos capacitores Siemens de 2500 x 50!!!!!  
Tuve que desoldarlos.... y les dejo una fotito:

Por supuesto que los medí, y uno tiene 2860uF y el otro tiene 2811uF...hasta están apareados 

No sé cuanto me ahorro con este hallazgo, pero en electronicaliniers.com aparecen unos de 2200uF x 100V a $600  así que será eso lo que me ahorre...


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola......acá venden un lote de PCB......en el hay placas del premaplificador TEXAS por si te interesan.








						Placa Pcb Experimentales - Todo El Lote - $ 3.500
					

LOTE DE 65 PLACAS VARIAS*******************************************************************************************************El Faraón Artículos Vintage S.R.L  - Una exquisita selección de Artículos que no podes dejar de comprar...*** CONSÚLTENOS POR TODOS NUESTROS ARTÍCULOS PUBLICADOS ***Su...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Y acá venden las placas armadas........








						Preamplificador Artekit Stereo Tipo Texas544/para Armar/leer - $ 3.182
					

Plaqueta ARTEKIT tipo TEXAS 544 - INDUSTRIA NACIONALTiene pre de Aux , Mic y Fono Ceramico o MagneticoNunca se uso - A ESTRENARSon 2 Plaquetas MONOTiene hojas tecnicas con diagrama electronico y especificacionesMODULO VINTAGESolo tengo este NO PREGUNTAR POR OTROSGraciasSALUDOSOscar desde Ciudad...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Las encontré de casualidad buscando otro preamplificador. 

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola......acá venden un lote de PCB......en el hay placas del premaplificador TEXAS por si te interesan.


Es que al final voy a armar (y emparchar) el Fapesa. Gracias!!

Y ahora les dejo unas fotos del rejunte de componentes para el amplificador Texas estéreo. Si ven resistencias de aspecto "raro"...es por que son originales de la época del amplificador y las tenía guardadas...

Las resistencias están casi todas excepto las de potencia (encontré una resistencia de 10K 1W para la fuente!!!). Capacitores hay pocos, sobre todo por que los electrolíticos voy a tener que ajustarlos a la serie E6 por que ya no existen los valores de la serie "Pirulo" de esa época. Esto es lo que tengo y lo que falta:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y hoy completé lo que faltaba:

Los presets tienen justo la separación del PCB y vendía 4 x $10... así que me traje lo cuatro, pero son de 250 ohms y no de 200... no es gran problema.
Compré los TIP29 y TIP30 ya que tenían los ST originales, unos TIP30C de 1994 (ST ya no lista los TIP30 en su sitio web y ON Semi los cataloga como obsoletos ) y otros TIP29C del 2011. Lo único que no me convence son las resistencias de emisor de 0.1 ohm 3W...por que con ese tamaño no pintan de 3W . En casa encontré unas cerámicas de 0.1 ohm 7W ..bastante mas sustanciosas pero solo tengo tres así que tengo que salir a buscar la cuarta...

También limpié el PCB con virulana (la máscara ni se enteró ) y la pinté con flux para facilitar el soldado. Aún tengo que armar los disipadores para los drivers e imaginarme alguna forma de poner el multiplicador VBE en contacto con ellos, por que en el PCB está ubicado para entrar en contacto con los de salida. Por suerte tengo estos restos de aluminio de 3mm de espesor sobrante de los frentes de los otros equipos PolloX, así que hay bastante... (la hoja que está debajo de los recortes es una A4 doblada a la mitad).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tendrán los tip33 ?


----------



## hazard_1998

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estuve revolviendo un poco la web y resulta que este PCB que está en el museo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257494
> tiene un "cierto parecido" a este otro que es un pre de Plaquetodo *y que si tiene control de medios*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257495
> Habrá que averiguar si es lo mismo en distinta versión o de que se trata ...o conseguir directamente el PCB de Plaquetodo y me saco los problemas de encima.
> Abajo dejo el PDF del preamplificador 154 de Plaquetodo por si a alguien le suena algo... (*PD:* al PDF lo bajé de la página de la empresa.)


oohhhhhhhhh ese preeee.. lo usé cuando tenia unos 16-18 años, en mi amplificador de guitarra.. no sé que habra sido de ese ampli.. llevaba esa placa de pré y un modul-technics de 100w... que epocas... 
Salvo cierta nostalgia y cariño por esa epoca, no se me ocurriría tocar absolutamente nada de esas placas.. que manera de sufrir con esos pcb.. placas de pertinax que se autodestruían al resoldar algún componente, esos pines de conexión y las regletas hembras para enchufar ahí.. que si querías soldarle un cable a la regleta se te derretía todo el plástico y después no coincidía un solo pin.. presets con cursores con falso contacto.. el amplificador Texas de 7-70w lo armé en esa época, otra maquina de renegar... y ni te digo de los conectores DIN de 5 pines.. la verdad te compadezco Edu!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias hazard!!!!
Es un retorno al masoqueo adolescente solo por tratar de cerrar temas que me quedaron pendientes de esa época. Por fortuna tengo un buen surtido de cosas viejas (NOS ) y creo que ya es momento de unificarlas en algo que funcione...para después guardarlo en una caja .


----------



## hazard_1998

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias hazard!!!!
> Es un retorno al masoqueo adolescente solo por tratar de cerrar temas que me quedaron pendientes de esa época. Por fortuna tengo un buen surtido de cosas viejas (NOS ) y creo que ya es momento de unificarlas en algo que funcione...para después guardarlo en una caja .


jajaajaj te compadezco.. 

Yo también me tiento de vez en cuando a armar o reparar alguna de esas chucherias..
pero después me acuerdo del sufrimiento de antaño y se me pasa.


----------



## danimallen5

Todavía hay por algún cajón transistores de los que habéis hablado antes..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estuve haciendo un poco de "reingeniería" del trafo:

y salen 43.7V con 228V de línea --> 60V de CC sin carga. Es lo más que puedo acercarme a la tensión del ampli sin tener que desarmar el trafo, así que ahí quedará.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 21, 2020



danimallen5 dijo:


> Todavía hay por algún cajón transistores de los que habéis hablado antes..


Jua!!! Se vé que sos joven como yó


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y ahora les dejo unas fotos del rejunte de componentes para el amplificador Texas estéreo. Si ven resistencias de aspecto "raro"...es por que son originales de la época del amplificador y las tenía guardadas...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257691


 ¡ Hola  Don Zoidberg  !, Las resistencias color crema de base, parecen ser las de carbón depositado marca "Constanta", que bárbaro, deben de tener entre 30, y 40 años, los capacitores poliester verdes, y los de cerámica (discos), son bastante vejetes también.
Pero no eres el único poseedor de componentes "Old Fashion" 
Mirá :




​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buena Rorschach!!!
Esos son muchos componentes viejos!!!! y mis resistencias no tengo idea de que marca serán...son las que compraba en los 80's. Tengo otras que son verdes y con franjas de valores de la serie E24 pero tolerancia del 10%     . A esas no me animo a usarlas...

Estaba por medir la corriente del primario del trafo, así que puse el UNI-T en 600mA y conecté los 220V....y puuufffff...voló el fusible (un maldito ultra-rápido de 20mm y 630mA). Espero conseguirlo el lunes... pero ya me dió mala espina. La temperatura ahora vá por los 45ºC luego de estar conectado sin carga ni nada durante 2 horas...y parece que está estabilizada, por que hace casi una hora la medí y me dió 43.5ºC. Claro que ahora la temperatura ambiente son 32ºC 

Bueno, y en esta historia de sacar el fusible del tester me perdí media tarde por que uno de los tornillos de la tapa estaba COMO SOLDADO al soporte plástico y no había forma de girarlo....hasta que se hizo percha la cabeza y ahí si que soné . Creo que solo lo había girado una vuelta antes de redondearse por completo la cruz Philips del tornillo.
Habiendo invertido algo de tiempo en ver youtube durante la pandemia, aprendí varias técnicas para sacar tornillos trancados, pero ninguna para un mini-tornillo clavado en plástico, así que hice una mezcla de cosas para poder extraerlo sin dañar el gabinete plástico de tester:
1-Tratar de quitar el metal de la cabeza usando una mecha del mismo diámetro. No dió resultado completo pero al menos bajé el 75% de la cabeza sin dañar el hueco que esconde el tornillo.
2- Usé una mecha de 2.5mm para taladrar un agujero al centro de los restos de la cabeza, como se vé ahí.

(soy inutil....creo que voy a comenzar a sacar fotos con la cámara)
3-Puse una punta Torx B&D (la mas chica que tenía) en el taladro, traté de meterla en ese agujerito e hice girar el taladro al revés. Cuando presioné un poco, las aristas del Torx se engancharon en los bordes del hueco y el giro del taladro lo sacó de la tranca.
4-Y acá está ese HDRMP...

5-Por supuesto que no sirve más, así que encontré un tornillo de desguace que tenía igual diámetro y paso. Tuve que recortarlo un poco, le metí glicerina sólida y lo mandé a su lugar. Espero que con eso no vuelva a trancarse, por que este si que tiene un metal muuuuy duro.

*PD:* Al fusible lo cambié por uno lento de 1/2 ampere por que era lo mas chico que tenía que aún permite medir algo. El lunes veré si consigo el ultra-rápido (FF 0.63A H)


----------



## Rorschach

Cuando mides corriente en los primarios de los trafos debes conectar las pinzas del tester bien firme, y sujetas, recién luego conectar  de forma rápida y firme al toma corriente, muchas veces sucede que al no quedar firme las pinzas, o al arrimar, se produce un microcorte, que provoca una corriente de self inducción muy alta, muy ultra breve, pero suficiente para quemar el fusible (lo mejor, para eso está), a veces te quema el tester...... .-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los cables estaban sujetos con los clips de la foto y una vuelta de cable. La conexión era sólida y apareció una lectura de 300mA y luego...pufff
Cambié la escala de 20A y apareció 0.30A...pero no me lo creo. No calienta tanto como para consumir esa corriente magnetizante y ademas estoy en la zona de mínima precisión.
De hecho, luego de 3hs volví a medir y me dió 47°C con Tamb de 31°C


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los cables estaban sujetos con los clips de la foto y una vuelta de cable. La conexión era sólida y apareció una lectura de 300mA y luego...pufff


 A veces pasa...... 


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cambié la escala de 20A y apareció 0.30A...pero no me lo creo. No calienta tanto como para consumir esa corriente magnetizante y ademas estoy en la zona de mínima precisión.


Exacto, hay que medirlo en la escala mas cercana para tener precisión !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rorschach dijo:


> Exacto, hay que medirlo en la escala mas cercana para tener precisión !


Claro! Pero con el fusible quemado era difícil...

Antes de irme a dormir le puse el blindaje electrostático al trafo.
Primero tuve que "estirar" una de los recortes de cobre que tenía:

y después hay que pegarlo al trafo y soldar el cierre:

Mañana veo que mas puedo hacer...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ese blindaje de cobre, además de realizar la misión para la que ha sido concebido, apantallar magnéticamente, puede que también te sea de ayuda como disipador térmico del trafo... Efecto doble... 
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pregunta para quien sepa:
Como se llaman las "patas" de los trafos que no son esas chiquitas que tiene el mío sino la mas largas que pillan ambos tornillos???
Tengo que comprar 4 patas de esas para sujetar el trafo por que las patas cortas dejan medio liberadas unas chapas que vibran un poco por la magnetoestriccion y no quiero que metan ruido en el gabinete cuando esté montado.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pregunta para quien sepa:
> Como se llaman las "patas" de los trafos que no son esas chiquitas que tiene el mío sino la mas largas que pillan ambos tornillos???
> Tengo que comprar 4 patas de esas para sujetar el trafo por que las patas cortas dejan medio liberadas unas chapas que vibran un poco por la magnetoestriccion y no quiero que metan ruido en el gabinete cuando esté montado.


Se llaman escuadras para transformadores o escuadras laminación transformadores aqui Pryde SRL - Componentes y Tecnologías para fabricación de transformadores  tienes un fabricante en tu país. Si glogeas escuadras transformadores salen. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias JCFP!!! Jamas se me hubiera ocurrido llamarlas "escuadras"...
Justo esa empresa no las fabrica de la medida que necesito pero encontré otra que sí, lo cual es bueno por que al menos se que existen de ese tamaño.   
Saldré a buscarlas mas tarde...


----------



## Rorschach

Llegué tarde al post... , Sí, Pryde S.R.L. tiene escuadras, y fajas, entre un sinfín de componentes para electromecánica, de hecho he citado a la firma en varios post relativos a transformadores, pero queda en Wilde, Buenos Aires, acá en el AMBA hay muchísimas casas del ramo, pero creo que en Mendoza, en cualquier casa que vendan materiales para bobinajes las tienes que conseguir.
Si no las consigues, avisá y paso las direcciones.
*Escuadras


Faja*​**

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Rorschach!!   
Mañana veré si la encuentro en un proveedor de cosas para trafos que encontré hace un tiempo. Parecen bien surtidos..pero no sé estas cosas. Mas tarde les cuento que conseguí.

*PD:* soy de San Juan


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias Rorschach!!
> *PD:* soy de San Juan


Jajaja , bueno, después de todo estás más cerca de tus vecinitos de Mendoza, que de Buenos Aires !!!!
De todos modos en San Juan seguro que tienes que conseguirlas !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A pesar de que hace un calor infernal (solo 37ºC...por ahora), me senté un rato en la compu para ver si podía darle forma al PCB de la fuente. Por ahora ha quedado de 8 x 13cm, pero tuve que generar los componentes y footprint para los capacitores Siemens y hacer un vericueto con sus masas para que no me secaran la mante al rutear el PCB. Este es el esquemático:

y así va quedando, aunque tengo que averiguar que voy a hacer con las resistencias y capacitores para la alimentación del preamplificador:

Tiene un par de puentes a causa de preveer diodos comunes de back-up de los viejos TIR de Texas Argentina (en verdad los uso por que tienen una mayor caída de tensión directa que los diodos individuales, y si bien eso los hace disipar un poco mas también ayuda a bajar un poco más la tensión de salida de la fuente que, si han venido leyendo, quedaba en algo de 60V sin carga.

Ahora veré el tema de la alimentación del preamplificador y decidiré si agregarla o nó...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Finalmente conseguí las "patitas" (escuadras) para el trafo y así quedó:

*PD:* Cuando pedí "las escuadras" me dice el tío..."Ahhhh...las patas trafo"    

*PD-2:* Averiguando por la zona me compré una manija giramacho Wembley Nº0 (M1 a M6) mas barata que en ML... que tul? Ya revoleo la otra que tengo por la ventana, por que me tiene harto.


----------



## DJ T3

Rorschach dijo:


> pero creo que en Mendoza





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *PD:* soy de San Juan


No te preocupes @Rorschach yo tambien aun sigo pensando que es mendozino...    .

Al fin se te esta cumpliendo tu sueño @Dr. Zoidberg !!!
Lastima estamos lejos, sino yo tengo unos trafos viejos, pesados y grandes, de creo uno tiene 70Vca, no se por cuantos amperes, sino te los donaba.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y también terminé el PCB de la fuente incluyendo la del preamplificador.
En verdad que la fuente del preamplificador es un bolazo atómico, por que como el pre trabaja en clase A tiene un consumo fijo y estable (14mA los dos pre en estéreo) así que le mandan una resistencia para que caiga la tensión con esa corriente y listo. El asunto es que mi fuente no es regulada (pero larga la misma tensión que la del Fapesa de 40W), y para ese caso le mete un transistor y un capacitor que no es otra cosa que un multiplicador de capacitancia, y con los 33uF que usa y el BC547 que debe tener una ganancia mínima de 100 en esas condiciones de trabajo, es como si filtrara los 14mA con 3300uF y seguro que desacopla muy bien el ripple de la fuente del ampli.

En fin...así quedó el circuito:

y así el layout del PCB:

Las medidas finales son de 9 cm x 13 cm, así que hasta tengo un recorte de pertinax de 13.5 x 15 cm...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenos días. Doctor si el vendedor te dice que tiene 'patas' para el trafo, tenias que haberle dicho: Ponselas, te doy la dirección y que se vaya andando a mi casa!!!!!!!! Así no te cobran portes.... 
Un saludo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 25, 2020



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y también terminé el PCB de la fuente incluyendo la del preamplificador.
> En verdad que la fuente del preamplificador es un bolazo atómico, por que como el pre trabaja en clase A tiene un consumo fijo y estable (14mA los dos pre en estéreo) así que le mandan una resistencia para que caiga la tensión con esa corriente y listo. El asunto es que mi fuente no es regulada (pero larga la misma tensión que la del Fapesa de 40W), y para ese caso le mete un transistor y un capacitor que no es otra cosa que un multiplicador de capacitancia, y con los 33uF que usa y el BC547 que debe tener una ganancia mínima de 100 en esas condiciones de trabajo, es como si filtrara los 14mA con 3300uF y seguro que desacopla muy bien el ripple de la fuente del ampli.
> 
> En fin...así quedó el circuito:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257960
> y así el layout del PCB:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257962
> Las medidas finales son de 9 cm x 13 cm, así que hasta tengo un recorte de pertinax de 13.5 x 15 cm...


Curiosa disposición la del multiplicador de capacitancia con un electrolítico en la base del BC, nada habitual y alejada de la típica configuración con un diodo zener.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Curiosa disposición la del multiplicador de capacitancia con un electrolítico en la base del BC, nada habitual y alejada de la típica configuración con un diodo zener...


Es que no regula nada, solo es un filtro "sofisticado". Leé acá la explicación de ESP:





						Capacitance Multiplier Power Supply Filter
					

ESP Project Pages - Capacitance Multiplier Power Supply.




					sound-au.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estuve un rato con el PCB de la fuente...LPM que hace mucho que no plancho plaquetas!!!! No salió tan mal, pero los bordes siempre me j0den un poco...aunque solo fué eso y el 99% está OK, así que le meteremos un poquito de marcador indeleble y a otra cosa mariposa.

Mas tarde, si me dan ganas, la paso por el percloruro...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rorschach dijo:


> ¡ Hola  Don Zoidberg  !, Las resistencias color crema de base, parecen ser las de carbón depositado marca "Constanta", que bárbaro, deben de tener entre 30, y 40 años, los capacitores poliester verdes, y los de cerámica (discos), son bastante vejetes también.
> Pero no eres el único poseedor de componentes "Old Fashion"
> Mirá :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257780
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257778
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257779​
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach
> ​


Miren las resistencias que encontre!!!!

Seguro que @Rorschach sabe quien las fabricaba...
Con ellas debo haber armado algo de la revista Lúpin, por que me ha costado enderezarles las patas...


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Miren las resistencias que encontre!!!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258154
> Seguro que @Rorschach sabe quien las fabricaba...
> Con ellas debo haber armado algo de la revista Lúpin, por que me ha costado enderezarles las patas...


Esas son anteriores a la fabrica que a fines de los 70's cerro aquí y se mudo a Brasil, ahora no me recuerdo dicho nombre

Eran ideales para limarlas y hacer resistencias de precisión, las usaba en un atenuador Pi que tenia un generador Boonton de VHF y UHF en mi primer trabajo como técnico.


----------



## Rorschach

Si, esas son más antiguas, de carbón depositado también, las que tiene banda plateada son al 10 % de tolerancia, y la que no tiene nada al 20%, creo sino mal recuerdo, son marca Cambre, firma que también fabricaba potenciómetros, entre otros componentes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Esas son anteriores a la fabrica que a fines de los 70's cerro aquí y se mudo a Brasil, ahora no me recuerdo dicho nombre


Sip...las debo haber comprado en 1976...maumeno...


----------



## malesi

Me recordasteis que yo también soy ¿grande?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese BY127 es muuuucho mas viejo que los que yo tengo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tengo de los verdes , punta redonda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bue...ya tengo casi lista la fuente   
Hoy comí el cobre con el percloruro:

Lo perforé y pinté con flux:

y le soldé los componentes que tengo:



Los TIR están sueltos por que tengo que recortar los disipadores y ajustarlos a la medida correcta...pero eso será mañana por que ya me cansé y me voy a dormir.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y ya está lista!
La probé con el trafo y en vacío larga 58.8V. La fuente del pre debe estar cargada para que funcione, así que le puse una resistencia a la salida que equivale mas o menos a la carga del preamplificador, y entonces entregaba 28.8V....no tan mal para ser lo único que hay.
Cuando tenga un rato voy a armar una pequeña fuente de corriente constante que consuma 14mA y vamos a ver como se porta...


Esos componentes al lado de los capacitores son la fuente de alimentación del pre. Ayer...en algún momento...pensé en meter un regulador integrado y listo, pero me pareció que no valía la pena si en su época el pre funcionaba con ese filtrado y nada más...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy hice una pequeña fuente de corriente constante de 14.3mA para cargar al fuente del preamplificador como si fuera estéreo (según el libro Sistemas de Sonido el consumo es de 14mA para un par de preamps)...luego, revisando con mas detalle este valor es un redondeo por que el consumo por pre es de 6.7mA a una tensión nominal de 30V. Pues con mi carga conseguí  28.8V con una tensión general de 59.4V a la salida de los 4000uF de filtro del amplificador (hoy estaba un poco mas alta la tensión de línea). Parece que sobre el multiplicador de capacidad cae algo de 1V y monedas, lo que está bien para el diseño original y muy bien para el engendro que he armado.

Pues hasta acá llega la fuente. Lo próximo será armar las placas del amplificador y ensayarlas para ajustarlas correctamente, pero el trabajo mas grande lo va a llevar el montaje de los disipadores, así que voy a tener que limpiar el gabinete para empezar con las presentaciones. Mientras tanto voy a simular el preamplificador para agregarle los filtros y el control de medios...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me puse a limpiar el gabinete que aún se encuentra en excelente estado luego de haber estado guardado por diez años debajo de una ventana. Las medidas internas me preocuparon un poco por que son de 10 x 25 x 41cm, así que los disipadores entrarán JUSTOOOOO y al trafo le queda, con suerte, 2mm de espacio.

Les dejo las fotos:


En el fondo, verán que efectivamente lleva agujeros para fichas DIN en el pre y en las salidas de parlantes...pero esas últimas no tengo. Veré si consigo en el museo por que hacen falta 4.

También verán que están los huecos para dos enchufes de 220V de los viejos y hoy prohibidos!!!!....creo que tengo solo uno, a menos que desarme el juego de luces: son los *COVRE* con el elástico de metal para sujetarlos....y por un poco de esfuerzo, como no los voy a poner ahí 

Esta es la foto con las alturas internas (perdón la bolsa con la tornillería): el trafo entra justo justo, y los disipadores los mido luego, pero deben entrar igual de justos...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Esta afición al DIY es muy dura.........


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Esta afición al DIY es muy dura.........


Mas que dura es un sufrimiento gozoso...

Y acá unlayout tentativo para todo el amplificador.

*PD: *los disipadores entran juuuuustooooooo  



y sobra algo de espacio...tal vez para el vúmetro, aunque ese irá montado en el panel del frente, o alguna otra cosilla...como la parva de cables y llaves que voy a tener que usar 

*PD-2:* Antes de que me olvide les dejo los PDF para la construcción del PCB de la fuente....aunque dudo que le sivan a alguien a menos que ya tenga capacitores Siemens o Mallory que tienen una distribución de terminales parecida. Los TIR101/201 no son necesarios por que he previsto el uso de 4 diodos 6A10 (para cuando vuelen los TIR...mirá la confianza que les tengo), así que pueden usar esos directamente a menos que consigan unos TIR en la tumba de Tutankamon...


----------



## J2C

Dr Zoidberg que modelo de disipador es ese y cual el proveedor, International Aluel (disipadores.com)?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Dr Zoidberg que modelo de disipador es ese y cual el proveedor, International Aluel (disipadores.com)?


Si, es de International Aluel (disipadores.com) y el modelo es el ZD-14


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, es de International Aluel (disipadores.com) y el modelo es el ZD-14




​
Hoy les habia comprado dos ZD-53 de 125mm y no había visto ese modelo, recién me di cuenta que están en la zona de Led's. Gracias por la data que me hizo buscar y ver mejor esa parte que había pasado por alto.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo siempre lo encuentro en *Aletas*...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hey...encontré y compré fichas de parlante en el museo pero no en oferta...casi...


Compré 4 hembras para el panel posterior (A y B) y solo dos machos...por que ni baffles tengo para este amplificador...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver....una pregunta a los conocedores:

Resulta que estoy simulando el pre Fapesa "chico" (bah...el "grande" es igual) y a la salida del excitador del control de tono (un seguidor de emisor==>emisor-Q3 en el esquema) tengo una THD=0.07% 
El problema está a la salida del control de tono, por que dependiendo de la posición de los controles la THD vá desde 9.15% al 18%  en el colector de Q4 (un amplificador en emisor común). No es tan complicado arreglarlo, pero que yo sepa...nadie decía que el Fapesa distorsionaba a lo bobo en el control de tono.

Alguien sabe algo al respecto???

Les dejo el esquema de simulación en Simetrix donde solo he simulado lo mas importante (no hago aún el análisis en frecuencia, solo estoy simulando en transitorio para ver como se comporta "en el tiempo":



La entrada es la "de grabador" excitada con una senoide de 50mV pico-a-pico, el volumen está al mango y el control de tono debería estar sin efecto para la señal de 1kHz que le estoy mandando...


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A ver....una pregunta a los conocedores:
> 
> Resulta que estoy simulando el pre Fapesa "chico" (bah...el "grande" es igual) y a la salida del excitador del control de tono (un seguidor de emisor==>emisor-Q3 en el esquema) tengo una THD=0.07%
> El problema está a la salida del control de tono, por que dependiendo de la posición de los controles la THD vá desde 9.15% al 18%  en el colector de Q4 (un amplificador en emisor común). No es tan complicado arreglarlo, pero que yo sepa...nadie decía que el Fapesa distorsionaba a lo bobo en el control de tono.
> 
> Alguien sabe algo al respecto???
> 
> Les dejo el esquema de simulación en Simetrix donde solo he simulado lo mas importante (no hago aún el análisis en frecuencia, solo estoy simulando en transitorio para ver como se comporta "en el tiempo":
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258382
> 
> La entrada es la "de grabador" excitada con una senoide de 50mV pico-a-pico, el volumen está al mango y el control de tono debería estar sin efecto para la señal de 1kHz que le estoy mandando...


Varias cosas para investigar... cual es la amplitud de la señal senoidal medida en emisor de Q3 y cual en el colector de Q4 , a que frecuencia y con los potes de tonos en el medio? un thd entre el 9 y 18% seria bastante visible en el osciloscopio como una deformacion y recorte de la onda , ningun control de tonos fapesa en condiciones normales declara THD superiores al 1% en sus diagramas  (0,15% max ) . Para la medicion seria conveniente hacerla con una r de carga de al menos 100K en el colector de Q4 creo...saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Varias cosas para investigar... cual es la amplitud de la señal senoidal medida en emisor de Q3 y cual en el colector de Q4 , a que frecuencia y con los potes de tonos en el medio


Los potes de tono están al medio y te muestro las señales en el emisor de Q3 y el colector de Q4:

Antes del control de tono hay 120 mV de "salida", pero luego...

Se vé claramente la distorsión en el semiciclo negativo de la señal de salida, que es de casi de *80mV.* Obviamente hay un problema con la polarización del transistor Q4. Todas las medidas están hechas sin carga. Con carga de 100K no cambia casi nada.

La frecuencia simulada para estos valores es de 10kHz, pero a 1kHz la distorsión en el emisor de Q3 es 0.009% y en el colector de Q4 es del 9.5%
Vos verás....

*PD:* el circuito está tomado del libro "Sistemas de Sonido", edición 1977...

Edito:
Mepa que voy a tener que relevar el PCB por que "parece" que no es igual al circuito del libro


----------



## switchxxi

Navegando me encontré con esto, quizá te sirva. Se ve muy similar salvo en la parte de realimentación, con tu circuito lo único raro que veo es que C3 toma la señal de C2/R7 en vez del colector de Q2. ¿ Quizá de ahí venga la distorsión ?

Lo demás son diferencias en valores pero puede ser debido a los transistores usados.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Que curioso ( y costoso como decisión empresarial) los canales derecho e izquierdo tienen PCBs diferentes......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

switchxxi dijo:


> con tu circuito lo único raro que veo es que C3 toma la señal de C2/R7 en vez del colector de Q2.


Buen punto    pero la distorsión no viene  de ahí. Subo el esquema del Libro para que veas como estaba ahí, tal cual yo lo he hecho:

que es diferente del esquema que vos has conseguido y que además es más lógico.
Los otros cambios en Q4 (en principio) se deben a que tu versión es [*casi*] la misma de la imagen pero retocada para bajarle al ganancia de la etapa de salida para excitar a los amplificadores Fapesa de menor potencia. En el libro está explicada esa modificación para reducir el nivel máximo de salida de 440mV a 350mV. En ambos caso es poca ganancia y voy a tener que aumentarla.
Lo que no entiendo son los otros cambios en valores por que los trasistores son los mismos, aunque no creo que modifiquen mucho la situación excepto por el pote de graves de 700K  que debe ser de 100K



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Que curioso ( y costoso como decisión empresarial) los canales derecho e izquierdo tienen PCBs diferentes


Sip...eso es una cosa muy rara, por que en realidad la única diferencia entre ambos PCB se debe a las resistencias y filtros reductores de la tensión de alimentación inter-etapas, que una de ellas lleva instalados y para la otra sacan un cable y ya...


----------



## DJ T3

Wow. Nunca vi una etapa tan compleja como esa.
Observando el libro, fijate que se forma una serie con el capacitor de 12,5uF, resistencias de 820 y 220, y un potenciometro que deriva a masa de 22k.
Probaste agregarlos? Quizas es lo que le falta para "amortiguar" un poco la señal y reducir el THD...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nop. No los agregué por que el capacitor es de desacople de CC y el pote mas las resistencias es el control de balance y la llave estéreo/mono.

Yo espero obtener, en el colector de Q4, una senoide amplificada y con un offset de CC...como debería ser, pero el offset de CC es muuuuy pequeño y no veo como corregirlo sin recalcular la polarización de Q4...que si uno observa en detalle no tiene polarización CC en la base ya que todo está acoplado vía capacitores...   
Bue...hay algo medio raro ahí con R30 y R31...pero lo estoy evaluando

Después de jugar un rato y comparar los diagramas, el problema de la distorsión parece ser el valor del potenciómetro del control de graves. Lo cambié a 750K como sale en el documento que subió @switchxxi y la THD cayó a 0.001...pero la curva de respuesta en frecuencia del pre con los controles planos es un desastre.... habrá que seguir analizando.


----------



## ni

Muy similar a uno aparecido en saberelectronica:


----------



## DJ T3

ni dijo:


> Muy similar a uno aparecido en saberelectronica:
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258413


En ese, la polarizacion es directa a travez de una resistencia de 330k, que me parece mas razonable que el circuito del Doc.
2,2M de polarizacion, me parece muy mucho, y peor de la forma que esta tomada, como una especie de retroalimentacion...
Fijate doc, si podes tomar la idea de éste ultimo circuito, que basicamente cambia la forma en que se polariza


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Fijate doc, si podes tomar la idea de éste ultimo circuito, que basicamente cambia la forma en que se polariza


Voy a ver...por que esos son muchos cambios en el PCB y no sería fácil modificarla.
La polarización de esa etapa de salida es mas convencional con divisor resistivo, la que usa Fapesa no recuerdo el nombre (autopolarización???) pero tambien es conocida.
Parece que el problema de distorsion es el valor del pote de graves de 100K que sale en el libro, pero me parece que todo el circuito de control de tono hay que revisarlo, por que la curva de control agudos es buena pero los graves son un desastre: tienen panzas de corrección similares a las reales pero "inclinadas" en baja frecuencia.
Despues subo una imagen para que veas.


----------



## DJ T3

Despues de renegar, ya que no lo uso, pude simular en LTSpice XVII solo la parte del ecualizador, y me dio una THD de 0,503%. La entrada era de 1V @ 1KHz @ Sinusoidal...


----------



## diegomj1973

(para simulación de THD, los controles de tono están planos)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver si nos entendemos...

*Vamos con el control de tono:*
Simulación del control de tono excitado con una fuente AC:

simulación del control de tono excitado por el seguidor de emisor Q3 que está en el pre (la línea verde "horizontal" es la respuesta en frecuencia del seguidor de emisor):

Moraleja: No sirve simular sin la etapa real de excitación por que [parece que] hay problemas de adaptación de impedancias entre el seguidor de emisor y la impedancia variable del Baxadall.

*Vamos con la distorsión (análisis transitorio):*
Simulación con el control de tono y el pote original de 100K (el usado en la simulación de arriba) --> THD=24%

Simulación con el pote de 750K que aparece en el diagrama de @switchxxi  --> THD=0.001%


Ahora volvamos a la respuesta en frecuencia del control de tono para el pote de 750Hz:


Se entiende cual es el problema??


----------



## DJ T3

Y, ya que estas simulando aun, un pote entre medio de esos 100k y 750k, podria ser de 250k, no pobraste? No tengo como probar, y no conozco mucho el LTSpice, si alguno sabe como hacerlo con el Proteus 8, les agradeceria.
He visto potenciometros de esos valores (250k) en algun ecualizador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y, ya que estas simulando aun, un pote entre medio de esos 100k y 750k, podria ser de 250k, no pobraste? No tengo como probar, y no conozco mucho el LTSpice, si alguno sabe como hacerlo con el Proteus 8, les agradeceria.
> He visto potenciometros de esos valores (250k) en algun ecualizador


Naaa...ya lo tengo *casi *resuelto: hay que bajar la impedancia de salida del seguidor de emisor, pero ni aún así queda pefecto como pretendo que lo haga .

*PD:* estoy usando el Simetrix 7.2 del 2014, pero en el 8.3 de este año se comporta exactamente igual.


----------



## diegomj1973

Volúmen a 50 % + variando controles de tono:



Vólumen a 100 % + tonos en plano, con inyección de 1 V RMS en entrada Grabador:





Yo, no veo problema alguno. Los ingenieros de Fapesa sabían muy bien lo que diseñaban. No hay problemas en analizar etapas por separado aquí.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

diegomj1973 dijo:


> " Los ingenieros de Fapesa sabían muy bien lo que diseñaban. No hay problemas en analizar etapas por separado aquí."


!Los engenieros daquela epoca NO teniam disponibles en las manos computadoras , Softwares de simulación de circuitos , Internet nin pensar , peeeero hacian su diseños  y muy bien SI !.
!Pense que lo honbre fue a la Luna y lo maximo de recurso tecnologico disponible en la epoca era una calculadora que hoy en dia serias mas que miserable en termos de recursos matemacticos !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diegomj1973

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Los engenieros daquela epoca NO teniam disponibles en las manos computadoras , Softwares de simulación de circuitos , Internet nin pensar , peeeero hacian su diseños  y muy bien SI !.
> !Pense que lo honbre fue a la Luna y lo maximo de recurso tecnologico disponible en la epoca era una calculadora que hoy en dia serias mas que miserable en termos de recursos matemacticos !
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Cuando los ingenieros saben lo que hacen y tienen la experiencia correspondiente, los resultados saltan a la vista. No hay mucha vuelta que darle al esquema. Cada etapa está perfectamente encadenada y pueden analizarse perfectamente por separado en este caso, porque así es que deben diseñarse (previendo lo que venga delante como lo que siga después de cada una). Fijate que existe estrecha correspondencia entre el post 101 (donde analicé solo el Baxandall) y los post posteriores que subí (donde se incorporan el buffer más el previo propiamente dicho).







Fijate Daniel, que la señal inyectada es casi una exageración tanto en amplitud como en frecuencia y, aún así, se comporta como debe.

Sabiendo, además, que es arquitectura en single ended (hasta ahí), es muy fácil proyectar las distorsiones a otros niveles de amplitud de entrada. Existe una relación muy concreta, conocida y predecible.

Abrazos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Los engenieros daquela epoca NO teniam disponibles en las manos computadoras , Softwares de simulación de circuitos , Internet nin pensar , peeeero hacian su diseños y muy bien SI !.
> !Pense que lo honbre fue a la Luna y lo maximo de recurso tecnologico disponible en la epoca era una calculadora que hoy en dia serias mas que miserable en termos de recursos matemacticos !


Si, seguro que era así, pero usando esas herramientas de software aparecen "problemas" que no sé a que atribuir excepto el diseño o al simulador o al esquemático (??)

El libro meciona una *THD<0.15%* para todo el rango de frecuencias y amplitud nominal de salida...y ahí acaba ese tema. Pues bueno, la distorsión de la etapa preamplificadora+excitador del control de tono está muy por abajo de eso en mis simulaciones, pero cuando conecto el control de tono en el circuito "original" la distorsión se vá a las nubes....de hasta el 24% dependiendo del nivel de salida, y la unica manera de meterlo "dentro de las especificaciones" para todas las combinaciones del control de tono es bajar la impedancia de salida del seguidor de emisor...con lo que se dispara el consumo del pre y la disipación de Q3.

Esto no es casual, por que la distorsión aumenta cuando se incrementa el refuerzo/atenuación de los controles de tono, ya que es ahí donde la 
red Baxandall presenta la menor impedancia. He calculado la impedancia de salida del seguidor de emisor para la Re de 4K7 y de 680R, y la diferencia es de apenas 100 ohms pero no sé si es tanto como para provocar ese nivel de distorsión.

He revisado y ajustado todos los valores del esquema de Simetrix a los valores originales del esquema (que además no se consiguen) y corregí una resistencia de realimentación en la que me había equivocado de valor, pero salen exactamente los mismos resultados de distorsión.
En cuanto al control de tono, con 680 ohms funciona bastante bien y cumpliendo las especificaciones de ganancia entrada/salida, pero los gráficos del libro no son claros en mostrar que la etapa de salida (Q4) tiene una ganancia de 2dB, así que la salida del preamplificador nunca vale 0dB como muestra la respuesta en frecuencia. Esto no es un problema, pero en el simulador es evidente esta diferencia, además de una pequeña asimetría en las curvas de refuerzo y atenuación en graves y agudos.

Solo por verificar voy a armar la simulación en LTSpice y veremos ahí que es lo que sale...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Tres hurra por los ingenieros de Fapesa, que no follaban nada pero hacían muy buenos circuitos...! Hurra! ! Hurra! ! Hurra!


----------



## diegomj1973

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Sabiendo, además, que es arquitectura en single ended (hasta ahí), es muy fácil proyectar las distorsiones a otros niveles de amplitud de entrada. Existe una relación muy concreta, conocida y predecible.



Al ser previo y control de tonos en single ended y, manejándolos dentro del rango de amplitudes que provoquen componentes dominantes de H2 en el espectro de la distorsión, la propia THD va a estar estrechamente ligada a la variación de H2, principalmente.

Bajo este modo de operación, si a determinada frecuencia esas etapas poseen, por ejemplo, una THD de 0,1 % con, digamos, 0,1 V RMS en su entrada, implicará necesariamente una THD de 0,05 % con la mitad de valor de amplitud en su entrada (0,05 VRMS, en el ejemplo). Es una relación matemática.

Todo es sujeto a que no surja en mucha cuantía del piso espectral el H3 y subsiguientes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Al ser previo y control de tonos en single ended y, manejándolos dentro del rango de amplitudes que provoquen componentes dominantes de H2 en el espectro de la distorsión, la propia THD va a estar estrechamente ligada a la variación de H2, principalmente.
> 
> Bajo este modo de operación, si a determinada frecuencia esas etapas poseen, por ejemplo, una THD de 0,1 % con, digamos, 0,1 V RMS en su entrada, implicará necesariamente una THD de 0,05 % con la mitad de valor de amplitud en su entrada (0,05 VRMS, en el ejemplo). Es una relación matemática.
> 
> Todo es sujeto a que no surja en mucha cuantía del piso espectral el H3 y subsiguientes.


Podrías correr la simulación en modo "Transient" ?? Por que a mí también me sale la distorsión muy baja con la FFT, pero la forma de la senoide en modo transitorio es tal cual lo puse antes, y eso no puede tener una distorsión del 0.0xxx% sino del 18 o 20% tal cual aparecía informado.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Disfruto enormemente con estos debates tecnicos y aprendo mucho. Pero una cosa tengo clara, ese circuito de Fapesa ha circulado en miles de hogares y durante muchos años, o sea VA DE CINE....Siempre se podra mejorar/modificar, pero cuando monto un circuito de antaño, yo personalmente, intento no desvirtuarlo salvo en lo necesario, generalmente lo dejo IDENTICO, excepto los transistores que a veces no encuentro los de la epoca, otras si....asi hice con el JLH de 1969 ( al que le puse un rectificador metalico de 35 A y va de cine, ver hilo al respecto, que no he actualizado ) con el Sinclair ( sin bias ni offset, mas de 10 montajes ) y con un Carkit de 15 W que publico Moncada y simulo Horacio y el mismo, creo....Dios me libre inmiscuirme, pero Doctor al leer el Post y el desarrollo del mismo, y tras la ingente busqueda de placas PCB, transistores, conectores de la epoca, chasis, documentacion, etc....YO INTENTARIA HACERLO LO MAS FIEL PISIBLE A SU DISEÑO ORIGINAL, CON SUS DEFECTOS Y VIRTUDES.....ese creo que es el encanto....un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Disfruto enormemente con estos debates tecnicos y aprendo mucho.


   E que yo no estoy debatiendo con nadie!!



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> pero Doctor al leer el Post y el desarrollo del mismo, y tras la ingente busqueda de placas PCB, transistores, conectores de la epoca, chasis, documentacion, etc....YO INTENTARIA HACERLO LO MAS FIEL PISIBLE A SU DISEÑO ORIGINAL, CON SUS DEFECTOS Y VIRTUDES


Yo lo dejaría original si no fuera por que necesito control de medios y algunos filtros para "la púa"...que nunca voy a usar pero que forman parte del panel del futuro gabinete del amplificador. En realidad el control de medios - en la actualidad - se usa en consolas de mezcla y producción para ajustar el sonido al gusto de los músicos e ingenieros, pero este panel ya trae el hueco...así que hay que ponerlo, por que gastar en una perilla para pegarla con adhesivo es medio feo.

Los filtros necesarios (rumble y scratch) los tengo en otro diseño de Fapesa, pero van acoplados a la entrada de Q3 realimentados desde el emisor...y eso es "realimentación positiva", así que mejor aprovecho para ver como se comporta esa etapa antes que aplique los filtros y consiga un transmisor de FM .



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pero una cosa tengo clara, ese circuito de Fapesa ha circulado en miles de hogares y durante muchos años, o sea VA DE CINE


Si, de eso no me queda duda, pero los resultados que obtengo del simulador me hacen dudar....


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Podrías correr la simulación en modo "Transient" ?? Por que a mí también me sale la distorsión muy baja con la FFT, pero la forma de la senoide en modo transitorio es tal cual lo puse antes, y eso no puede tener una distorsión del 0.0xxx% sino del 18 o 20% tal cual aparecía informado.



Según referencia al esquema de mi simulación (por sus números de nodos), dejando todos los controles a pleno según Bode de magnitud adjunto e inyectando una señal senoidal de 20 Hz y 0,1 V RMS en entrada Grabador (estoy metiendo un valor que puede que no sea, pero creo sirve para las pruebas), arroja lo que subo. Ojo que acomodé tanto la señal de entrada como la de salida (en amplitud e inversión) para que se puedan comparar más fácilmente. Existe un desfase propio de la respuesta del conjunto a esos 20 Hz (que están medio al límite inferior de respuesta), que no los he acomodado, pero todo igualmente sirve para comparar.

No se vé apreciable distorsión. Todo indica estar acorde al análisis de FFT.





Lo que sí me pareció muy flaco, aunque no me dediqué de lleno a estudiarlo aún debido a que habría que incorporar la potencia y la fuente de alimentación, es el PSRR que ofrece el conjunto a los ruidos de fuente (con los controles en boost .):





Algo que no me termina de convencer sería la diafonía (crosstalk) lograda con esa alimentación compartida entre canales, sabiendo que el PSRR no es de los más jugosos. Salva algo la situación que operan en clase A y lo dominante es la corriente de reposo frente a las variaciones de la pequeña señal de audio.


----------



## diegomj1973

En cuanto al PSRR, con solo cambiar un punto de conexión de un electrolítico, el mismo mejora en cerca de 7,18 dB en 100 Hz (lo que no es despreciable). Habría que ver si el diseño de las placas lo permiten.





La curva verde es con la modificación sugerida. La curva roja es la respuesta original.


----------



## switchxxi

Pregunta de curioso y de súper ignorante: ¿ Porque la alimentación del primer amplificador de la parte inferior toma su alimentación de la resistencia de 2k7 del otro canal y no es una etapa repetida clonada a la primera ?, ademas, el capacitor de 160uf en el emisor del 547 (GND en realidad) ¿ no esta en paralelo al capacitor de 160uf encerrado en el circulo verde ? Raro lugar para colocarlo en el diagrama habiendo lugar para colocarlo arriba del otro .


----------



## diegomj1973

switchxxi dijo:


> Pregunta de curioso y de súper ignorante: ¿ Porque la alimentación del primer amplificador de la parte inferior toma su alimentación de la resistencia de 2k7 del otro canal y no es una etapa repetida clonada a la primera ?, ademas, el capacitor de 160uf en el emisor del 547 (GND en realidad) ¿ no esta en paralelo al capacitor de 160uf encerrado en el circulo verde ? Raro lugar para colocarlo en el diagrama habiendo lugar para colocarlo arriba del otro .



Es que según el esquema que expusieron y de lo que se entiende es, el circuito original va así. Aprovechan la corriente de reposo constante para ahorrarse algo de sofisticación en la alimentación, empleando una simple resistencia. Luego, agregan filtros para intentar "separar" los canales, para que no se "peleen" o que las discusiones sean chiquiiiiitas.

Por otro lado, el último esquema que puse (con el capacitor de 160 uF encerrado en círculo) es solo mi aporte para provocar una mejora no muy despreciable (solo posible si las placas y layout lo permiten), porque al contrario de mi gran amigo Juan Carlos, me gusta intentar mejorar lo que veo, metiendo mis garfios en los diseños. Por ahí, empeoro más de lo que mejoro , pero ese es mi espíritu.


----------



## indemornin

Ahi va el pre "Fapesa" propuesto por plaquetodo y Nakan con control de medios, asi ya que están en tema los expertos en simulaciones puedan analizar la respuesta y frecuencias del baxandall a ver que tal resulta !


----------



## diegomj1973

Si no fuí siguiendo mal el esquema que se intenta implementar, el cual diferiría un poquito del esquema que se alcanza a ver de la foto del libro y según fuente armada, parecería ser algo cercano a este (salvo algunos valores que me han quedado según foto del libro, pero que cambiarían un poco en la implementación actual):



Se me dió por analizar su rechazo al ripple de fuente y compararla con una opción que acerco con mínima variante de conexión (lo que habría que ver si es posible implementar según layout, principalmente), opción que traería aparejado una muy importante mejora (a tenerlo en cuenta porque es en las etapas más sensibles).

Aquí la variante sugerida:



Y, finalmente, la comparativa de PSRR entre las dos opciones:



Cerca de 39 dB de mejora con ese pequeño cambio no es poco!!!. Eso es porque uno de los puntos más críticos del conjunto está en cómo se mezcla el ruido de fuente con el de señal, casi sin impedimento, en la base del buffer (no hay mucho mecanismo que ataje el ruido estando cerca de la salida del multiplicador de capacitancia). Es por ello que mudando la conexión del capacitor de 160 uF a la unión de las resistencias de 2K2 y 1K2, formo una nueva celda RC que previene mejor ese problema (cosa que es notable en la comparativa). Se duplica la pendiente de atenuación en incluso un valor de corte más bajo que el formado por el otro capacitor de 33 uF con las resistencias respectivas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Intemornin for President!!!! He comprobado que por vuestros lares, llamáis a un tipo de filtro de Pua, dado que es mi segundo apellido (apellido de origen español, noble y andaluz, mis antepasados son de Granada aunque yo nací en Valencia, cuna de la paella y las fallas) en breve reclamaré derechos de patente, autor, marca y copyright por el uso del mismo....... Pago en euros, no trumps, por favor.... 
Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luego de buscar, revisar circuito, analizar posibilidades y demás cosas parece que encontré la falla, aunque no sé si atribuírsela al simulador, a los modelos o a que cosa:
Ya estaba podrido de revisar el circuito una y otra vez, cambiar configuraciones, etc, etc y siempre seguía igual (modo "transient"): la distorsión por arriba del 15% y la tensión de salida sin cumplir las especificaciones de ganancia dadas en el libro, ya que atenuaba en lugar de amplificar, pero hasta la primera  etapa pre-control-de-tono todo andaba perfecto. Así que le cambié el BC548B (Q3) que especifica el diseño por un BC337-25 que tiene mas o menos la misma ganancia y mucho mayor manejo de potencia...y anduvo BIEN!!!! Luego probé con BC549 surtidos y BC550 surtidos y con todos hace la misma falla...pero lo extraño es que esos mismos transistores reemplazados en la etapa de amplificación de entrada funcionan a la perfección, así que no sé que es lo que sucede    (vendrán trasistores "truchos" también en el Simetrix???). Ahora la THD a la salida es del orden del 0.05% con el circuito original y 150mV de excitación por la entrada de grabador. En un rato me pongo a verificar que ocurre en el dominio de la frecuencia.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No es el primer caso en el foro en el que en un programa de simulación hay componentes truchos........


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No es el primer caso en el foro en el que en un programa de simulación hay componentes truchos........


Estuve mirando en el simetrix y los modelos pspice pueden verse y modificarse si querés. Dice que estan sacados de un manual de Philips de 1991, dice que valores están estimados por que no hay documentacion, etc, etc.
Luego los subo si quieren, pero me llama profundamente la atención que en algunas partes funcionen y en otras no.
Bahhh....acá están:

Este es el de BC549B


> *From Philips SC04 "Small signal transistors 1991"
> * Base spreading parameters (RB,IRB,RBM) estimated. TR derived using BCY58 data
> .model *BC546B* npn ( IS=7.59E-15 VAF=73.4 BF=480 IKF=0.0962 NE=1.2665     ISE=3.278E-15 IKR=0.03 ISC=2.00E-13 NC=1.2 NR=1 BR=5 RC=0.25 CJC=6.33E-12     FC=0.5 MJC=0.33 VJC=0.65 CJE=1.25E-11 MJE=0.55 VJE=0.65 TF=4.26E-10     ITF=0.6 VTF=3 XTF=20 RB=100 IRB=0.0001 RBM=10 RE=0.5 TR=1.50E-07)



Este es el BC337-25


> *From Philips SC04 "Small signal transistors 1991"
> * Hfe vs ic from NS Discrete 1978 @ vce = 10V. PS and MOT data @ vce=1v only. TR estimated - no data available
> ** Modified 26.11.02 ISE parameter incorrect again
> .model *BC337-25* npn ( IS=8.52E-15 VAF=99.7 BF=500 IKF=0.1962 NE=1.2069     ISE=1.28E-14 IKR=0.1 ISC=1.00E-12 NC=1.4 NR=1 BR=10 RC=0.05 CJC=1.20E-11     FC=0.5 MJC=0.28 VJC=0.4 CJE=3.10E-11 MJE=0.38 VJE=0.9 TF=4.10E-10     ITF=1.5 VTF=3 XTF=25 RE=0.2 TR=1.10E-07)



Este es del BC548B


> *From Philips SC04 "Small signal transistors 1991"
> * Base spreading parameters (RB,IRB,RBM) estimated. TR derived using BCY58 data
> .model *BC546B* npn ( IS=7.59E-15 VAF=73.4 BF=480 IKF=0.0962 NE=1.2665     ISE=3.278E-15 IKR=0.03 ISC=2.00E-13 NC=1.2 NR=1 BR=5 RC=0.25 CJC=6.33E-12     FC=0.5 MJC=0.33 VJC=0.65 CJE=1.25E-11 MJE=0.55 VJE=0.65 TF=4.26E-10     ITF=0.6 VTF=3 XTF=20 RB=100 IRB=0.0001 RBM=10 RE=0.5 TR=1.50E-07)



Como ven, el BC548B usa *el mismo modelo* del BC549B y el mismo del BC546B...o sea todos son lo mismo...


----------



## indemornin

Resulto un tema muy intersante éste! Voy a ver si me pongo yo también a rearmar mis pre Fapesa autentico y version de Nakan que tengo plaquetas dando vuelta! Hay varias opciones para el filtro de Rumble y Pua que se pueden implementar...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Para los legos en el tema pues no somos Argentinos, ???? Nakan??? Hemos leido muucho en el foro de fapesa , tanto de previos como de sus magnificas etapas de potencia....pero desconocemos lo de Nakan.....un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fapesa (Fábrica Argentina de Productos Eléctricos Sociedad Anónima , luego Fábrica Austral de Productos Eléctricos Sociedad Anónima) creo que era una "sucursal" de Philips Holandesa , Nakan un fabricante de módulos , estilo Plaquetodo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Aclarado, gracias.... De Fapesa si he leído muuuuucho, aquí en España se conoce por ser de la división Philips, holandesa. De Nakan pues como, sales kit, valkit, car kit de aquí. 
Un saludo


----------



## J2C

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fapesa (Fábrica Argentina de Productos Eléctricos Sociedad Anónima , luego Fábrica Austral de Productos Eléctricos Sociedad Anónima) creo que era una "sucursal" de Philips Holandesa , Nakan un fabricante de módulos , estilo Plaquetodo


Y si no me equivoco en alguna época Fapesa fabrico en argentina (zona Tablada) capacitores cerámicos plate !!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Así se fabrica una TV en Tierra del Fuego
					

En un recorrido por la planta de Philips, en Río Grande, apreciamos cómo se producen los televisores que abastecen al mercado interno




					www.infobae.com
				



De hoy....








						Río Grande (Tierra del Fuego) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org
				



El artículo es del 1 de Noviembre de 2012.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Noticia viejita (21-10-2019) :









						Suspensión de actividades en la fábrica FAPESA
					

El inicio de la presente semana muestra a una de las empresas del rubro “electrónicas” de Río Grande con la paralización de sus.




					www.minutofueguino.com.ar


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ayer me quedé hasta las tantas de la madrugada española viendo en television un reportaje de investigación sobre el hundimiento del submarino Ara San Juan.... Valientes HP el Ministro de Defensa y La Armada Argentina..... Perdón por desviarme del hilo, pero aunque no lo sepáis aquí seguimos mucho las cuestiones de Argentina, véase la reciente muerte de 10ios.. De ahí lo de Fapesa....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mensaje temporal , por favor a los Foristas Argentinos no hacer comentarios políticos ! . . . . que hasta yo haría !


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya me estaba preocupando por que necesito dos capacitores de 2500uF x 50V para el desacople de salida de los amplificadores, y en el museo solo hay de hasta 35V ( a precio de liquidación), así que empecé a revolver en casa y encontré parte de la fuente que iba asociada al trafo...y tenía dos capacitores Siemens de 2500 x 50!!!!!
> Tuve que desoldarlos.... y les dejo una fotito:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257686
> Por supuesto que los medí, y uno tiene 2860uF y el otro tiene 2811uF...hasta están apareados
> 
> No sé cuanto me ahorro con este hallazgo, pero en electronicaliniers.com aparecen unos de 2200uF x 100V a $600  así que será eso lo que me ahorre...


Yo pagué 1700 por dos nippon cheming de 10000uf 50v para el sansui, ahorraste bastante.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 7, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fapesa (Fábrica Argentina de Productos Eléctricos Sociedad Anónima , luego Fábrica Austral de Productos Eléctricos Sociedad Anónima) creo que era una "sucursal" de Philips Holandesa , Nakan un fabricante de módulos , estilo Plaquetodo


Si fapesa esta sucursal de Philips, mí suegro trabajó ahí estaba en la avenida Crovara en la Tablada, gana de la marca el tenía todo Philips dice que andaban bien hasta que se libero con Martínez de Oz que empezó a entrar todo importado y más barato


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Yo pagué 1700 por dos nippon cheming de 10000uf 50v para el sansui, ahorraste bastante.


        
Se fueron a la mie@#$&!!*


----------



## Daniel Lopes

J2C dijo:


> Y si no me equivoco en alguna época Fapesa fabrico en argentina (zona Tablada) capacitores cerámicos plate !!!!


!Capacitores de ejelente prestaciones  en RF (radiofrequenzia) , actualmente y desafortunadamente jubilados ( no mas son fabricados)!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Se fueron a la mie@#$&!!*


Creo que en esa epoca la linea de fabricación de los Plate la trasladaron a Brasil, fue lo mismo que hizo la fabrica de resistencias que aun no me puedo recordar el nombre (esta creo que se fue a la zona de Manaos)


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Se fueron a la mie@#$&!!*


Eso fue cuando empecé con el sansui por eso voy a ir comprando capacitores nichicom de a poquito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Eso fue cuando empecé con el sansui por eso voy a ir comprando capacitores nichicom de a poquito


Mirá....yo tengo la siguiente postura:
1- Si vas a restaurar ese equipo para luego venderlo y hacerte una diferencia, dale nomás y comprá buenos capacitores de marca por que eso puede marcar una posición interesante de reventa.
2- Si lo vas a tener para vos, por que te gusta lo vintage, la marca o lo que sea, te sugiero no gastar mas de la cuenta en tratar de reponer capacitores que ahora son costosos y difíciles de conseguir (por vivir en un país bananero, no por otra cosa) y en su lugar usar los capacitores que se consiguen en las casas de electrónica hoy en día.

En el último caso NO VAS a escuchar diferencia sonora y, salvo efecto placebo, el comportamiento va a ser el mismo que el original, sumado que si los usás regularmente te van a durar al menos 10 años, y probablemente mas. Al bajo costo que tienen se le puede agregar que podés comprar varios y hacer una selección entre ellos con un capacímetro si te gusta ser perfeccionista (aunque es totalmente inútil) y podrás verificar si no te han cuenteado con los valores.

Sinceramente, antes de comprar un Nichicon de 1 o 2uF para la entrada de un amplificador o hasta 10uF en el paso de la señal, YO preferiría usar uno de poliester de baja tensión (100V) y del mismo valor, que aunque es de mayor tamaño, me va a garantizar una distorsión muuuucho mas reducida que el electrolítico, aunque ambas sean inescuchables. Y esos los conseguís en cualquier casa de electrónica del país.


----------



## Sdppm

La idea era conservarlo para mí, así que seguramente haré lo que me sugieres, si los componentes se le fueron los precios


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Habiendo encontrado que en las condiciones de operación del pre Fapesa el BC548B no parece funcionar (no al menos con el modelo spice que trae Simetrix ni con otro que descargué de la web de soporte a LTSpice), dejé el BC337-25 que funciona OK, le dejé la resistencia de 4K7 del diseño original y ahora le agregué el control de medios que aportó @indemornin del circuito de Nakan o Plaquetodo (que es un Fapesa tuneado). Lo primero que ví es que la resistencia de 4K7 del emisor de Q3 había sido reducida a 3K3....así que vamos de nuevo con la simulación:

A la derecha pueden ver los resultados de la simulación, primero con 3K3 de emisor (izquierda) y luego con la original de 4K7 (derecha). Fíjense el cambio que se produce en la distorsión a causa del valor de R12 (diagrama adjunto). Antes, sin medios y con R12=4K7, la THD era muy baja pero ahora casi llega al 9% con una salida atenuada un 12%, mientras que con R12=3K3 (tal cual el esquema de Plaquetodo) la THD final se mantiene alrededor de los valores originales. Si reduzco más R12 mejoran significativamente las cifras de distorsión, pero como eso implica un mayor consumo del seguidor de emisor y una menor tensión de alimentación...medio que no pinta útil mejorar ahí, sobre todo por que es inescuchable.

Ahora es importante mencionar que estos valores de distorsión están tomados con el pote de volumen a la mitad del recorrido, pero a máxima señal de salida los valores de THD sobre Q3 se mantienen y empeoran a la salida de Q4...lo mismo que sucede en el ensayo de la imagen. Acá hay algo extraño, por que la diferencia de impedancia de salida del seguidor de emisor con R12=4K7 y 3K3 son apenas 10 ohms, y me *parece* MUY poco como para pasar de una THD del 9% a una de 0.004%. Aún antes de reemplzar el BC548 por el BC337 se notaba algo raro en el control de tono, y es que produce una distorsión mas o menos elevada en función del valor de R12, aunque a los valores originales de ambos esquemas (Fapesa y Plaquetodo) la THD es muy aceptable. Los valores de THD obtenidos son en la condición más desfavorable, con los controles de tono en máximo refuerzo o atenuación (todos los potes están al 0% de su valor), mas cerca del centro de los potes la THD mejora bastante, lo que es muestra de que el seguidor de emisor es sensible a la carga presentada por el control de tono.

Por otra parte, el BC548 tiene una tensión Vceo máxima de 30V (los viejos tenían 20V) y en el caso de Q3 la Vce ronda entre 12V y 15V así que no debería "romperse"...pero para que usar un transistor con una Vceo máxima igual a la alimentación del circuito???

Bue...luego sigo con la respuesta en frecuencia del control de medios que aún no analizo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta es la respuesta en frecuencia con el ajuste de medios agregado:

No es mucha la ganancia de medios (+/-5dB) pero supongo que será por que los medios no se tocan mucho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y para descansar un rato, desarmé parte de mi viejo juego de luces con el que me ganaba unos pesos en 1980 y le quité los dos enchufes Kalop...que entraron justo en los agujeros del panel posterior del amplificador:

Un detalle menos para considerar, aunque ahora debo conseguir las grampas que sujetaban esos tomas por que estaban pegados con Poxipol 24 hs que creo que ya ni existe y era piedraaaaa (tuve que usar el minitorno con una fresa para poder quitarlo)!!! Pero las grampas no estaban....


----------



## diegomj1973

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 258500
> 
> Algo que no me termina de convencer sería la diafonía (crosstalk) lograda con esa alimentación compartida entre canales, sabiendo que el PSRR no es de los más jugosos. Salva algo la situación que operan en clase A y lo dominante es la corriente de reposo frente a las variaciones de la pequeña señal de audio.



Desconozco si FAPESA exhibía alguna curva de diafonía para este previo + control de tonos original (según imágen del libro), pero se verifica que en baja frecuencia y con todos los controles en boost no es de las más aceptables. En 40 Hz apenas supera los 20 dB de separación. Desde los 1500 Hz hasta los 20 KHz, reúne valores aceptables y bastante comunes de encontrar (cerca de 70 dB).

Planteando algún que otro agregado técnico, podría mejorarse la separación a 35 dB, a partir de los 20 Hz (donde se centra la sensibilidad de uno de los controles de tono), lo que no solo implica agregar el multiplicador de capacitancias como se vió, sino alterar la frecuencia de algún que otro filtro de alimentación también.



Aquí la curva con la mejora, aunque reitero existe una solución técnica más efectiva para mejorarlo aún más:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No, Fapesa no dá ninguna especificación de diafonía entre canales, pero considerando que los graves son básicamente monoaurales y que en tus gráficos tenés 50 vs. 53 dB a 200Hz, es difícil justificar modificaciones circuitales para una ganancia relativamente "pequeña".
Es un 25% para señales muy parecidas de ambos lados...


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, Fapesa no dá ninguna especificación de diafonía entre canales, pero considerando que los graves son básicamente monoaurales y que en tus gráficos tenés 50 vs. 53 dB a 200Hz, es difícil justificar modificaciones circuitales para una ganancia relativamente "pequeña".
> Es un 25% para señales muy parecidas de ambos lados...



La diferencia que se pueda ganar en la diafonía en relación al esquema original del libro (sin multiplicador de capacitancias, es decir, filtrando entre etapas a fuerza de simples celdas RC) es directamente proporcional al aumento de C. Con los filtros originales en 160 uF (uno en derivación en el previo y otro en derivación a los 30 VCC) dá esa curva mostrada, con un tiempo de establecimiento de los valores de régimen de voltajes de nodos en cerca de 50 segundos aprox.

Probé reemplazar cada capacitor de 160 uF con 4700 uF (solo por probar), con lo que la diafonía mejora 30 dB en todas las frecuencias y, el tiempo de establecimiento (al contrario de esperar que suba mucho) sube solo a 100 segundos aprox., que sería el tiempo que lleve acomodarnos para escuchar música. La implicancia es la diferencia de costo y tamaño, que ahí habría que ver si justifica.

Lo que no me está dando el resultado que normalmente se espera del multiplicador, cuando lo hago entrar en juego en lugar de la primera celda RC (la que está más cerca del voltaje de alimentación de 60 VCC). Desplaza feo la curva en la parte alta de frecuencia, empeorando la diafonía en relación al circuito original del libro. Solo comienza a comportarse un poco mejor cuando antepongo en la base del multiplicardor una doble celda RC, en lugar de simple celda.



En la curva roja se alcanza a ver el batido que provoca el otro canal excitado con señal senoidal de 20 Hz y con todo en boost (se observa un mayor espesor de línea a partir de los 10 segundos aprox.). En la verde, el batido es imposible de distinguir a simple vista, ya que se disimula bajo el espesor de la línea.




Curva roja, con 160 uF tanto en previo como en tonos. Curva verde, con 4700 uF tanto en previo como en tonos. Curva azul, con multiplicador y capacitor de 33 uF en tonos + uno de 160 uF en previo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me puse a jugar con el amplificador para ver que historia tenía....pero arrancó de una (sin las protecciones). Ajusté la polarización estática a los 36mA que dice Texas y me convencí que con los potes que he comprado es muy probable que no pueda ajustarla y lograr que se mantenga en el tiempo:

Como verán, al ampli lo hice con transistores Fapesa (por que no hay modelo de los 2A98 ni de los 2A3704) excepto la etapa de salida que lleva los TIP de Texas...pero el par TIP35/36 no viene en Simetrix, así que le mandé TIP33/34...que para fines prácticos... funciona. Ya voy a buscar los modelos correctos...
También verán al valor que tuve que ajustar el preset de polarización para llegar a la corriente estática que pide Texas...y minga que voy a poder ajustar eso con 3/4 de vuelta...mejor busco multivueltas verticales...

Próximamente veremos como se comporta en frecuencia...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La respuesta en frecuencia es la típica de pocos graves de los 80's. La curva roja es un el capacitor C1=15uF como recomienda Texas, la verde es con C1=100uF según mis ensayos:

Voy a revisar como se comporta en forma transitoria con ese capacitor tan grande.
Esa pinta la única modificación a realizarle al amplificador, y fíjense que está hecho con un capacitor de salida de 2500uF...y todo dá los -3B en 13Hz mas o menos. La curva original como que no me resulta admisible, pero esta otra está bastante mejor.
También probé de cambiarle el capacitor de entrada por uno de 1uF (poliester) y si bien disminuye la distorsion en un 0.0006% también ganamos algunos Hertz para el lado de baja frecuencia (la imagen de THD tiene los colores alreves que la de BW):

En BW, la curva *verde* es con 220nF de entrada y la *roja* con 1uF de entrada. En la de THD es alreves.

Hay otro problema que ya había visto hace rato: la ganancia de este amplificador son 28dB (25) y dá máxima salida con 700mVrms (aka 1V de pico), pero el pre Fapesa solo entrega 400mVrms a plena salida, así que o le cambio la ganancia al pre o se la cambio al amplificador pero hay que analizar la estabilidad...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La respuesta en frecuencia es la típica de *pocos graves de los 80's. . . .* .


Me parece que contaste una sota de mas , *70´* y hacemos trato


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me parece que contaste una sota de mas , *70´* y hacemos trato


Jajajajaja 
Lo mas complicado es que la curva de respuesta en frecuencia que sale en el manual no es muy parecida que digamos a la que sale en la simulación. A ellos le responde plano hasta los 80Hz y de ahí cae suavemente 4dB hasta los 10Hz. Yo he tenido que modificar esos dos capacitores, y no poco, para lograr algo parecido....


----------



## Fogonazo

El otro día en un acto de "Infidelidad", estuve discutiendo _*en otro Foro*_ una tontera sobre al amplificador Fapesa de 40W, del que guardaba gratos recuerdos, y cuando lo simulé me sorprendió gratamente. Incluso en su respuesta en bajos.
Comentario a colación de que es bastante similar.

​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Norma 69 del Foro : poner los cuernos a los miembros del foro participando en otro esta castigado con un año de abstinencia sexual.......


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Norma 69 del Foro : poner los cuernos a los miembros del foro participando en otro esta castigado con un año de abstinencia sexual.......


Si no anduviera por _*"Otros foros"*_ no me podría robar   conseguiría que me _*"Presten"*_ cosas para traer a *este *Foro


----------



## Sdppm

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Norma 69 del Foro : poner los cuernos a los miembros del foro participando en otro esta castigado con un año de abstinencia sexual.......


Jaja, valió la pena para conseguir el diagrama del Ken Brown ss3500 y sa3500


----------



## antoito

Ser algo promiscuo no es excesivamente malo, ahora sí, hay que indicar el local de citas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Norma 69 del Foro : poner los cuernos a los miembros del foro participando en otro esta castigado con un año de abstinencia sexual.......


Peeeero dependendo de la edad del condenado eso no es la un gran gastigo , jajajajajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Peeeero dependendo de la edad del condenado eso no es la un gran gastigo , jajajajajajajajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


"Con la edad se esfuman las pasiones" Victor Hugo....Un sabio.......


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> "Con la edad se esfuman las pasiones" Victor Hugo....Un sabio.......


Eso cuenta para Victor Hugo, mejor no generalizar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Victor Hugo no conoció el Sildenafil


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Sildenafil...conocido a nivel mundial como Viagra, gran invento de laboratorios Pfizer....que ya tiene lista su vacuna......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dejando un poco de lado al viagra y demas "drogas locas" vuelvo con el ampli en cuestión: hoy (recién) soldé la mayoría de las resistencias para limpiar un poco el almacenamiento de componentes. No he puesto a R15 por que con esa puedo fijar la ganancia del amplificador, pero aumenta la distorsión  , ni tampoco las de emisor por que deberían ser de 0.1 ohm c/u y yo he usado 0.22 ohm con la esperanza de lograr una mayor estabilidad, así que debo seguir simulando un poco más...

Este PCB de Texas es terriblemente enroscado!!!. No hay forma de unir el multiplicador Vbe al disipador de ambos drivers...por que no se pueden montar en el mismo disipador sobre el PCB. También voy a tener que "alargar" las patas de los transistores de salida para poder usar disipadores independientes para cada amplificador, cosa de poder probar como resulta el multiplicador Vbe unido al disipador de ellos... (perdón D. Self )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora le agregué los capacitores y los 2A98 de entrada y VAS. El VAS calienta un poco (249mW vs 500mW máx) y por eso recomiendan el disipador 41862 (   ) que son exactamente esos dos plateados que encontré en una caja  aunque falta meterles un poco de grasa siliconada y ajustar los tornillos...

Para los TIP 29 y 30 van unos disipadores recortados de este trozo de 100mm de largo:

al menos ya achicamos un poco mas, pero este PCB es odioso....


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pregunta al público....??? Porque ya no se fabrican condensadores electrolítico HORIZONTALES??? Hace poco un compañero realizó un Equin (yo también en su día y va fantástico) y otro, ambos de trabajo míos em Telefonica/Movistar, picado por el proyecto del equin, hizo el Edwin..... NO ENCONTRAMOS NI UN SOLO CONDENSADOR ELECTROLÍTICO HORIZONTAL...... los usados en los circuitos de la época, incluido este Texas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nunca supe por que desaparecieron los electrolíticos axiales. Seguramente hay un problema de superficie ocupada en el PCB, que es mucha vs. un electrolítico radial, pero no sé si hay otras cosas derivadas de la tecnología de fabricación.
El tamaño de este PCB dedicado a los axiales es exagerado, y con radiales y un poco de esmero se puede reducir el PCB a la mitad....pero claro, en los 70's eso no era mucho problema.

El axial ese de la imagen lo compré en el museo a un precio de risa, y he comprado otros de 470uF x 63V tambien muuuuuy baratos para el preamplificador, que lleva 160uF, pero si hay 470...eso llevará...


----------



## ni

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nunca supe por que desaparecieron los electrolíticos axiales. Seguramente hay un problema de superficie ocupada en el PCB, que es mucha vs. un electrolítico radial, pero no sé si hay otras cosas derivadas de la tecnología de fabricación.
> El tamaño de este PCB dedicado a los axiales es exagerado, y con radiales y un poco de esmero se puede reducir el PCB a la mitad....pero claro, en los 70's eso no era mucho problema.
> 
> El axial ese de la imagen lo compré en el museo a un precio de risa, y he comprado otros de 470uF x 63V tambien muuuuuy baratos para el preamplificador, que lleva 160uF, pero si hay 470...eso llevará...


Algunas marcas aún los manejan, vishay, lelon, CDS:



			https://www.mouser.es/datasheet/2/427/118aht-1762564.pdf


----------



## DJ T3

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Porque ya no se fabrican condensadores electrolítico HORIZONTALES???


Será porque la carcasa metalica estaba conectada a uno de los polos? Para reducir el tamaño del PCB? Ni idea....

Que hermoso te esta quedando Eduardo. Será que se siguen consiguiendo esos disipadores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias!!!


DJ T3 dijo:


> Será que se siguen consiguiendo esos disipadores?


Mirá, por acá nunca mas volvieron a aparecer los "41862". Estos los compré antes de los 90's cuando los ví en una casa de electrónica y la idea era usarlos en el Texas de 2W que tenía por ahí...pero desapareció el ampli y me quedaron los disipadores.
Fijate que *acá *tienen los tipo clip que con suerte "podrían funcionar"...pero no son ni parecidos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Uy! hace un tiempo me deshice de las fichas DIN que me quedaban ... años de odiarlas ....


----------



## malesi

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pregunta al público....??? Porque ya no se fabrican condensadores electrolítico HORIZONTALES??? Hace poco un compañero realizó un Equin (yo también en su día y va fantástico) y otro, ambos de trabajo míos em Telefonica/Movistar, picado por el proyecto del equin, hizo el Edwin..... NO ENCONTRAMOS NI UN SOLO CONDENSADOR ELECTROLÍTICO HORIZONTAL...... los usados en los circuitos de la época, incluido este Texas...


Axial

Hay en bastantes sitios


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy fuí a comprar los BC337 para el multiplicador Vbe pero en el museo solo habían BC338, que tienen 30V de V(br)ceo, así que me fuí a otra casa de electrónica con la que había tenido buenos resultados: compré 6 BC337-25 y están todos iguales: con emisor y colector intercambiados y una ganancia máxima de 27 cuando los polarizo bien y de 8 (max) cuando me creo que el emisor es el emisor y no el colector. LPMQLP!!!!!


----------



## switchxxi

Coloca los 6 en paralelo así creas uno original .

Había oído de transistores falsificados , pero los de potencia, no de señal. Supongo que por cada millon de transistores se ahorran 1 dólar.

Si me paso volverme loco con un transistor, creo que era un BC547, hasta que me di cuenta que tenia el colector y el emisor intercambiados. Se ve que el empleado se quedo dormido y se le dieron vuelta los encapsulados .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El VAS calienta un poco (249mW vs 500mW máx) y por eso recomiendan el disipador 41862


Es un desastre que los datasheet de Texas de esa época no tengan la resistencia térmica juntura-ambiente para evaluar a que temperatura subiría la cápsula con la disipación de 250mW así me ahorro de usar los disipadores.
Los datasheet "nuevos" de los BC337 tampoco traen nada de eso, pero encontré uno viejo de Motorola que SI lo trae y es de 200ºC/W y en uno de Philips para el BC546 (mas parecido al 2A98) la especifican de 0.25ºK/mW, así que si supongo que anda en ese orden para el 2A98 esto dá una elevación entre 50ºC y 63º sobre la Tambiente ==> Estoy obligado a usar disipador...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...vengo de "cambiar" los BC337 por unos que al menos tienen los terminales en el lugar correcto y la ganancia al valor estandard de los BC337-25. Estos flacos tienen una verdadera parva de BC337 en una cajita plástica, pero al pedirle que me los cambiaran me dijeron que todos eran iguales y me trajo la caja...que empecé a revolver hasta que aparecieron otros que tenían diferente el cartel de identificación: tomé un par, los pasé por la medición de hFE de un tester que pedí prestado y todos me dieron alrededor de los 370   con los terminales en el lugar correcto. La caída del diodo base-emisor aún me parece alta en casi 800mV aunque el datasheet dice que el máximo es 1.2V, pero los BC337 viejos que tengo miden 100mV menos . En fin...

*PD:* Les devolví los transistores "fallados" y me dice el flaco "nono ..tiralos tiralos, ahí tenes un basurero"    ... y los tiré nomás..


----------



## switchxxi

Lastima que en el libro que tengo no esta el BC546, empieza del 547, si te sirve escaneo esa parte también. Ojala sirva.

El libro es "Transistores de silicio Argentinos. SOT54 - SOT32" por si a alguien le interesa. Uno de mis libros de estudio por alla en los años 96, lastima que después no le di mas pelota y hoy ya no me acuerdo mucho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

switchxxi dijo:


> El libro es "Transistores de silicio Argentinos. SOT54 - SOT32" por si a alguien le interesa. U


Graciaassss!!!!!!
Tengo el mismo libro fotocopiado, pero ni se me ocurrió buscar ahí....que boló...es un libro de la misma epoca de este amplificador!!!


----------



## switchxxi

Me había olvidado que el libro menciona que, si el pin del colector tiene una longitud menor a 3mm y esta soldado a un área de unos 10x10mm, podes sacarle un 30% mas de potencia sin disipador, lastima que ya tengas echa la placa, ojala le sirva a otro que esta en la misma situación. Supongo que el colector es el que esta en contacto con el substrato.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

switchxxi dijo:


> si el pin del colector tiene una longitud menor a 3mm y esta soldado a un área de unos 10x10mm, podes sacarle un 30% mas de potencia sin disipador


No es taaaan exactamente así, pero en principio dice que podés sacarle (al BC337 de Fapesa) 800mW en las condiciones que vos comentás *si la temperatura ambiente es de 25ºC* por que eso te dá una temperatura de cápsula de 125ºC, que mas los 25 de ambiente te dá el limite de operación de la juntura, que son 150ºC.
El problema es tener una temperatura ambiente de 25ºC y tener una cápsula a 125ºC en el medio de un PCB rodeada de electrolíticos y en ambiente cerrado..y además no puedo tener las patas de 3mm por que el disipador choca contra las resistencias de las inmediaciones. Ahora uno tiene 6mm y el otro tiene 7mm de terminales...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no anduviera por _*"Otros foros"*_ no me podría robar   conseguiría que me _*"Presten"*_ cosas para traer a *este *Foro









Hola *Dr. Zoidberg* una pregunta. La red de capacitores y resistencias entre colector y base de Q2 es mejor que un simple capacitor, ¿porque? 

Felicitaciones te esta quedando hermoso

Saludos a todos


----------



## switchxxi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es un desastre que los datasheet de Texas de esa época no tengan la resistencia térmica juntura-ambiente para evaluar a que temperatura subiría la cápsula con la disipación de 250mW así me ahorro de usar los disipadores.
> Los datasheet "nuevos" de los BC337 tampoco traen nada de eso, pero encontré uno viejo de Motorola que SI lo trae y es de 200ºC/W y en uno de Philips para el BC546 (mas parecido al 2A98) la especifican de 0.25ºK/mW, así que si supongo que anda en ese orden para el 2A98 esto dá una elevación entre 50ºC y 63º sobre la Tambiente ==> Estoy obligado a usar disipador...


Pregunta tonta, el datasheet del 337 de fapesa dice 0.2°*C* x mW, osea que a 250mW son 50°*C + *Tamb, y una Tj máxima de 150°, para llegar ahí estamos hablando de entre 100°c u 87°c según tu otra estimación (63° Tamb). ¿ Tanto piensas que llegara la temperatura dentro del gabinete o el miedo es por una posible avalancha ? (Los datos son los que da el fabricante para el transistor al aire libre).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SSTC dijo:


> La red de capacitores y resistencias entre colector y base de Q2 es mejor que un simple capacitor, ¿porque?


Hola @SSTC
No necesariamente es "mejor"...es tema medio complicado...
Yo no lo he tocado en la simulación, pero pensado mas simple, lo mismo que la red de realimentación al emisor de Q1, sin embargo este tipo de amplificadores tienen mucho ancho de banda y probablemente esa red es la que controla el comportamiento en frecuencia del VAS, lo mismo que el capacitor de 1nF en la red de realimentación, que en alta frecuencia puentea a la resistencia de 3K9 y disminuye la ganancia del amplificador.
En el VAS, C7+R11 por una parte y C6+R7 por otra están metiendo sendos polos a dos frecuencias diferentes, lo que es raro por que normalmente se usa uno solo polo para planchar las oscilaciones del VAS, pero acá no hay mucha info de como se comporta en frecuencia el 2A98 y al bajar la ganancia en la realimentación es probable que la presencia de C6+R7 se vuelva necesaria para planchar al VAS en un entorno con menor realimentación negativa global.
La verdad es que habría que hacer un análisis mas extenso y determinar parámetros de lazo abierto y lazo cerrado, y ver como se mueven los polos y los ceros de la función de transferencia de ese amplificador, pero al no haber modelos SPICE de los 2A98 es casi imposible lograrlo. La simulación que yo he hecho es "parecida" por que los BC546 son equivalentes "macro" de los 2A98, pero las respuestas en frecuencia de ellos tienen diferencias ...[modo "PAI" = on] y ahí tal vez esté el "secreto" de esa red de compensación...[/modo "PAI" = off]

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 16, 2020



switchxxi dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, el datasheet del 337 de fapesa dice 0.2°*C* x mW, osea que a 250mW son 50°*C + *Tamb, y una Tj máxima de 150°, para llegar ahí estamos hablando de entre 100°c u 87°c según tu otra estimación (63° Tamb). ¿ Tanto piensas que llegara la temperatura dentro del gabinete o el miedo es por una posible avalancha ? (Los datos son los que da el fabricante para el transistor al aire libre).


Huuummmmmmm....el problema es que no tengo la resistencia térmica juntura-capsula sino solo la juntura-ambiente, con lo cual solo puedo calcular la temperatura de la cápsula pero no la de la juntura. Si la de la cápsula es de 50ºC+Tamb ==> la temperatura de la juntura debe ser mas alta para que haya flujo de calor o al menos igual si ya se logró el equilibrio. A largo plazo, la temperatura interna del gabinete va a ser la Tamb + lo que irradian los disipadores, y tarde o temprano la juntura va a quedar fácilmente a 80ºC o más...y yo no me siento muy cómodo con algo taaaan caliente en un punto crítico del amplificador.
Fijate *acá *que hace un tiempo discutimos algo de esto...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy fuí a comprar los BC337 para el multiplicador Vbe pero en el museo solo habían BC338, que tienen 30V de V(br)ceo, así que me fuí a otra casa de electrónica con la que había tenido buenos resultados: compré 6 BC337-25 y están todos iguales: con emisor y colector intercambiados y una ganancia máxima de 27 cuando los polarizo bien y de 8 (max) cuando me creo que el emisor es el emisor y no el colector. LPMQLP!!!!!


Eso me pasó cuando reemplacé los transistores del Televa por los bc337/327


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> lo que es raro por que normalmente se usa uno solo polo para planchar las oscilaciones del VAS



Ante todo gracias y si esto era lo que me llamo la atencion porque como *cito* tus palabras eso era lo que tenia entendido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

switchxxi dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, el datasheet del 337 de fapesa dice 0.2°*C* x mW, osea que a 250mW son 50°*C + *Tamb, y una Tj máxima de 150°, para llegar ahí estamos hablando de entre 100°c u 87°c según tu otra estimación (63° Tamb).


Vengo tarde....
El salto térmico necesario para llegar a la Tjmax es mas pequeño por que el calculo te da el incremento de temperatura, no la temperatura absoluta. Entonces si vos tenes un incremento de 50°C sobre la Tamb=25°C --> tenes la capsula a 75°C !!! Y si son 63°C la capsula estará a 88°C...


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias!!! pero ya tengo "bookmarkeados" ese tema y el otro!. Yo recordaba que había hablado de este ampli hace un tiempo...pero tuve que buscarlo
> 
> Subo las fotos pendientes de los disipadores con un PCB para ver mas o menos como voy a tener que montar los amplificadores, y también les dejo una foto (mas o menos) con los siete 2A98 que encontré.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257416
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257417
> 
> Los ZD-14 vienen bien por que son un poquito (3 o 4mm) mas enanos que el gabinete, así que entran justos. Dos mangos aparte es como montar los PCB que van a quedar medio complicados.


Hola. Podes levantar una foto del PCB del amplificador del lado del cobre? Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Hola. Podes levantar una foto del PCB del amplificador del lado del cobre? Gracias.


Si, seguro. Acá la tenés:


----------



## carluz

Gracias. 
Estoy buscando las imagenes del lado del cobre de los circuito impresos:
a) LACI 2844/3 (amplificadores Texas de 7 a 70 Watts) 
b) LACI 3018 (preamplificador Texas) 
c) UAP-02 (amplificadores RCA de 12 a 70 Watts)

Este PCB lo hiciste vos o es comercial?

Si, seguro. Acá la tenés:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 259106


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Este PCB lo hiciste vos o es comercial?


Naaaa...lo compré en una venta de cosas viejas de una casa de electrónica. Si hubieras leído el tema completo verías de donde viene el asunto.
Si la hubiera diseñado yo, mediría la mitad del tamaño que tiene ahora y podría ponerle un preset multivueltas...

Te aviso que aparte de algunos agujeros adicionales que trae, el layout de la cara de componentes es *exactamente el mismo* que aparece en el manual Semiconductores de Silicio de Texas de 1980...así que no creo que el ruteado de los tracks sea diferente.


----------



## DJ T3

Aparte no tendria el hermoso titulo que le pusiste Eduardo.
"De museo..."... .. y obvio, la historia detras

Por otro lado. Qué te impide el uso del multivueltas?
Los terminales son bastantes similares, aunque mas corto el multivueltas. O es que ya seria irte mucho del diseño?


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa...lo compré en una venta de cosas viejas de una casa de electrónica. Si hubieras leído el tema completo verías de donde viene el asunto.
> Si la hubiera diseñado yo, mediría la mitad del tamaño que tiene ahora y podría ponerle un preset multivueltas...
> 
> Te aviso que aparte de algunos agujeros adicionales que trae, el layout de la cara de componentes es *exactamente el mismo* que aparece en el manual Semiconductores de Silicio de Texas de 1980...así que no creo que el ruteado de los tracks sea diferente.


Sì, leí el tema... el frente el amplificador en negro o plateado es inspirador... (pero eso es otro tema diferente a mi busqueda). Saludos y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Qué te impide el uso del multivueltas


Es que necesito específicamente este tipo de multivueltas verticales:








						3296w -502 Preset Multivuelta Cermet Vertical 25 Vueltas 5k - $ 154,99
					

******************************************************** SDV ELECTRÓNICA ***********************************************************---FACTURAS A Y B.**************************************---SABÍAS QUE PODÉS COMPRAR VARIOS PRODUCTOS Y ENVIARLO EN UN SÓLO ENVÍO?---Y QUE SI SUPERÁS LOS $4000, EL...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				



pero de 200 ohms y por acá no se consiguen además de que me sale muuuy caro traerlos vía ML.
Yo hubiera usado los horizontales comunes que por acá también los venden:





						Pasivos Termistores | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Pasivos Termistores ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				



pero ahí debo reconfigurar el PCB por que no cabe en los huecos que tiene..


----------



## DJ T3

Claro. Justo te iba a decir eso de que uses los verticales que son mas parecidos.
Lamentablemente el envio es una locura de MercadoLibre, pero hay precios muyy buenos.
Yo consulte en las casa de electronica de mi ciudad por cosas para arduino, solo por curiosiar, y era abismal la diferencia, si en ML salia $100, en mi ciudad salia $250, claro que esta el tema envio que es aparte,  pero bueno. (Es un ejemplo, no? Algo a $100 es inimaginable hoy en dia).

Por otro lado, mas alla de la precision, esteticamente va con la idea del renacimiento de ese amplificador. Y me encanta...


----------



## Sdppm

Yo conseguí  de 1k para el sansui,

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 18, 2020









						Preset Trimpot Cermet Vertical 3386c-102 Bourns 1k X10 - $ 10.942,27
					

******      .      *****       ELUMILED | Componentes ElectronicosENVIOS EN EL DIA: Los Envios por Mercadoenvios FLEX SON ENTRE LAS 15 y 22HS, tiene que haber alguien en el domicilio indicado, si no va a estar en ese rango horario PREGUNTAR ANTES DE COMPRAR!RETIRO EN PERSONA: HORARIO Lunes a...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## DJ T3

Te salio un poco mas de $260 cada uno, contra $80 cada uno mas envio a mas de $440.
Éste sale $98 los 3, peeeero sin envio gratis
Pack X3 Potenciometro Multivuelta 3296w (elegir Resistencia) - $98,00


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lamentablemente el envio es una locura de MercadoLibre, pero hay precios muyy buenos.


Claro...para algo que vale $100, pagar $500 de envío es como muchísimo, sobre todo si compré en el museo los 4 preset de 250 ohms por 10 pesos.
No dá ni para pensarlo...


----------



## DJ T3

Me tengo que ir a san juan, compro componentes, me tomo unas birras con el Doc, nos vamos a Bariloche a esquiar y me vuelvo... Todo eso, con lo mismo que te compras un capacitor aca o en ML... Jajaja..
Ademas por un par de preset, tampoco da el gasto...


----------



## indemornin

carluz dijo:


> Gracias.
> Estoy buscando las imagenes del lado del cobre de los circuito impresos:
> a) LACI 2844/3 (amplificadores Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
> b) LACI 3018 (preamplificador Texas)
> c) UAP-02 (amplificadores RCA de 12 a 70 Watts)
> 
> Este PCB lo hiciste vos o es comercial?
> 
> Si, seguro. Acá la tenés:


Placa RCA UAP-02 y Placa Texas 2844/3.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me tengo que ir a san juan, compro componentes, me tomo unas birras con el Doc, nos vamos a Bariloche a esquiar y me vuelvo... Todo eso, con lo mismo que te compras un capacitor aca o en ML... Jajaja..
> Ademas por un par de preset, tampoco da el gasto...


No nos desviemos.... Estamos haciendo un amplificador, no una boda.......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Encontré este par de parejas TIP35C/TIP36C comprado no se donde ni cuando, por que aparecieron en una caja cerrada hace aaaaaños y no sé si los puse ahí para descartarlos o para qué.

Como verán, tienen un impresionante aspecto de truchos, en especial los TIP36C que tienen las patas estañadas...los TIP35 mas o menos zafan...
Bien...resulta que les medí la ganancia con el tester (el chino Hung Chang), que no tengo idea a que corriente de colector mide, y la ganancia de todos resulta alrededor de 150, excepto un TIP35 que dá 220. Ya sé que son ganancias muy altas, pero revisando los datasheet de ON, ST y MOSPEC..las ganancias son de ese orden cuando la corriente de colector es muy baja ...como en este caso (los valores significativos del datasheet empiezan sobre los 200mA y seguro que el tester no prueba con eso). Y en el mismo manual de Texas de 1980 aparece la ganancia con el mismo orden de magnitud para corrientes de colector baaaaaaajas...

Además, tengo un par de TIP36C de ST (uno de 1993 y otro de 1997) y cuando mido las ganancias...uno me dá 55 y el otro me dá 115   ...y tengo un TIP35C de MOSPEC que tiene una ganancia de 12  a la misma corriente de colector y estos tres últimos son 100% originales.
No contento con ello, medí la Vbe para ver como andaba...y en todos está entre los 560mV y los 610mV con la corriente de prueba del tester, excepto en los TIP36C de patas estañadas que es del orden de los 710mV -->pinta 100% faaaaaalsoooooooo.

Ahora viene la pregunta:
Alguien se ha encontrado con este tipo de transistores alguna vez??? Por que no es un encapsulado normalizado...y ahí ya empezamos mal, aunque la separación de las patas si que es estándard. La sigla del fabricante de los TIP35C es un garabato medio ilegible, pero demasiado bonito para ser trucho, mientras que los TIP36C tienen la sigla PH (???) que de ninguna forma creo que sea Philips. Además hay otro detalle que no se vé en la foto, pero es que la cápsula del TIP35 es mas "gruesa" que la del TIP36, aún pareciendo exactamente iguales y el peso también es un poco diferente, siendo mas pesado el TIP35.

Cualquier respuesta será muy valorada...

*PD-1:*  Esta cápsula ya viene con el agujero del tornillo aislado  ...en el montaje hay que aislar la chapa de la cápsula pero nó el tornillo...

*PD-2:* En las fotos no se vé un pomo lo que está escrito, pero está "tallado". Puse la luz inclinada para que resaltara la escritura, pero parece que les dá vergüenza ser tan truchos y no quieren que los reconozcan.


----------



## ni

Si es por la "forma" del encapsulado, estos son unos TIP35C que compré hace tiempo con un distribuidor confiable y la vbe me da en los seis que tengo aproximadamente 0.6V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ni dijo:


> Si es por la "forma" del encapsulado, estos son unos TIP35C que compré hace tiempo con un distribuidor confiable y la vbe me da en los seis que tengo aproximadamente 0.6V.


Ok, pero que resultado te dieron?? Funcionaron bien o volaron???


----------



## crimson

Ahí había usado unos parecidos, Dr, y para mi sorpresa funcionaron bien. Incluso llegué a usar los memorables JPANA sin que ratampearan








						Amplificador Sin Pretensiones 90W
					

Es difícil hoy en día conseguir componentes de calidad sin ir a Buenos Aires (cosa que me embola bastante). En la zona de Lomas de Zamora,...




					qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y mientras tanto.... tarde de artesanías para sujetar el PCB a los disipadores:





luego seguiremos con las clases de manualidades del canal Mas Chic...


----------



## indemornin

Esto se pone bueno , mas seguido que una serie en Netflix!!! vamos a ver como funciona la Texas, y sino vemos de conseguir transistores como los que encontre hace tiempo aunque ya los use....


----------



## DOSMETROS

TIP33 . . .  si me pongo a revolver tengo *1* por ahí . . . amo esos transistores


----------



## malesi

DOSMETROS dijo:


> TIP33 . . .  si me pongo a revolver tengo *1* por ahí . . . amo esos transistores


Que pena que esteis tan lejos, si no os los donaba son del 77 mas o menos, para tocar las narices tengo 15 de cada pero no se donde


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Encontré este par de parejas TIP35C/TIP36C comprado no se donde ni cuando, por que aparecieron en una caja cerrada hace aaaaaños y no sé si los puse ahí para descartarlos o para qué.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259140
> Como verán, tienen un impresionante aspecto de truchos, en especial los TIP36C que tienen las patas estañadas...los TIP35 mas o menos zafan...
> Bien...resulta que les medí la ganancia con el tester (el chino Hung Chang), que no tengo idea a que corriente de colector mide, y la ganancia de todos resulta alrededor de 150, excepto un TIP35 que dá 220. Ya sé que son ganancias muy altas, pero revisando los datasheet de ON, ST y MOSPEC..las ganancias son de ese orden cuando la corriente de colector es muy baja ...como en este caso (los valores significativos del datasheet empiezan sobre los 200mA y seguro que el tester no prueba con eso). Y en el mismo manual de Texas de 1980 aparece la ganancia con el mismo orden de magnitud para corrientes de colector baaaaaaajas...
> Además, tengo un par de TIP36C de ST (uno de 1993 y otro de 1997) y cuando mido las ganancias...uno me dá 55 y el otro me dá 115   ...y tengo un TIP35C de MOSPEC que tiene una ganancia de 12  a la misma corriente de colector y estos tres últimos son 100% originales.
> No contento con ello, medí la Vbe para ver como andaba...y en todos está entre los 560mV y los 610mV con la corriente de prueba del tester, excepto en los TIP36C de patas estañadas que es del orden de los 710mV -->pinta 100% faaaaaalsoooooooo.
> 
> Ahora viene la pregunta:
> Alguien se ha encontrado con este tipo de transistores alguna vez??? Por que no es un encapsulado normalizado...y ahí ya empezamos mal, aunque la separación de las patas si que es estándard. La sigla del fabricante de los TIP35C es un garabato medio ilegible, pero demasiado bonito para ser trucho, mientras que los TIP36C tienen la sigla PH (???) que de ninguna forma creo que sea Philips. Además hay otro detalle que no se vé en la foto, pero es que la cápsula del TIP35 es mas "gruesa" que la del TIP36, aún pareciendo exactamente iguales y el peso también es un poco diferente, siendo mas pesado el TIP35.
> 
> Cualquier respuesta será muy valorada...
> 
> *PD-1:* Esta cápsula ya viene con el agujero del tornillo aislado ...en el montaje hay que aislar la chapa de la cápsula pero nó el tornillo...
> 
> *PD-2:* En las fotos no se vé un pomo lo que está escrito, pero está "tallado". Puse la luz inclinada para que resaltara la escritura, pero parece que les dá vergüenza ser tan truchos y no quieren que los reconozcan.


Fue mi gran problema... y la variedad de encapsulados y calidad en la falsificación externa confunde mucho.
Hasta ahora no me falló lo mismo que hiciste.* Medirlos*. Esos TIP con mi aparatito tiene que estar entre 30 y 40 de ganancia.
Testeo de Transistores
Los falsos con solo llegarlos a los 60 volts vuelan..testeados previamente me dieron entre 130 - 150 de ganancia
Falsos
Recuerdo que los primeros falsificados en 1988 eran auténticos... pero un "TIP36" me lo convertían en un "TIP36C" , cuando se quemaba...la "C" se salía pasandole el dedo. 

Es lo que puedo aportar desde mi experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## Sdppm

Vio este doc Amplificador De Audio Fapesa + Bafles Audifiel, No Envio - $30.000,00


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El gabinete es el mismo que subió @indemornin ...
Será él quien lo vende???


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El gabinete es el mismo que subió @indemornin ...
> Será él quien lo vende???


Por ahí...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Para los extrangeros hispanohablantes ( españoles como yo que mas que hispanohablantes hablamos español ) ¿¿¿ ¿¿¿ que moneda usais ???? El dolar americano ??? Si es asi....que no creo....30000 dolares son 25000 euros, o sea lo que cuesta en España un Mercedes clase A de 140 Cv....estoy ANSIOSO DE CONOCER LA RESPUESTA PARA QUEDARME A GUSTO.....


----------



## Sdppm

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Para los extrangeros hispanohablantes ( españoles como yo que mas que hispanohablantes hablamos español ) ¿¿¿ ¿¿¿ que moneda usais ???? El dolar americano ??? Si es asi....que no creo....30000 dolares son 25000 euros, o sea lo que cuesta en España un Mercedes clase A de 140 Cv....estoy ANSIOSO DE CONOCER LA RESPUESTA PARA QUEDARME A GUSTO.....


Es que la Argentina con tantos vaivenes económicos los precios se dispararon además los auto como otras tantas cosas tienen muchos impuestos y se desfazan los precios


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Permiteme que insista....el dolar del precio es el dolar americano ????


----------



## Sdppm

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Permiteme que insista....el dolar del precio es el dolar americano ????


Si, está limitada la compra... Por eso se complica conseguir componentes legítimos no de marca


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Sdppm dijo:


> Es que la Argentina con tantos vaivenes económicos los precios se dispararon además los auto como otras tantas cosas tienen muchos impuestos y se desfazan los precios


Y tu salario por tu trabajo tambien ha sufrido los vaivenes económicos ????????? Ganas 4000 dolares americanos para vivir con DIGNIDAD ???? Con los precios que citáis ????
Me voy a descansar porque en España son las doce de la noche, pero mañana os lo voy a explicar clarito y creo que no voy a ser muy popular en el foro.....me la suda...me expulsáis.......eso si, no estaría de mas usar un poco el cerebro, que es lo que nos diferencia de los primates, no hay nada personal contigo, ni con nadie, pero luego cuando se muere Maradona, vais todos al velatorio a pillar el Covid, de paso le rezáis al Papa Francisco y le hecháis la culpa al general Videla o a los Kirchner... mientras os compráis un Pagani (300000 euros ) de Horacio Pagani (argentino, no italiano ) y unos bafles con condon del tipo ese que es un crack, según unos miembros del foro....yo mientras tomare un cafe con Mario Alberto Kempes que vive aqui en Valencia y aguantaré los discursos de Jorge Valdano que tras hablar una hora no dice nada, a veces se olvida que vive en España y mientras pagar lo que cuesta un Mercedes por un Fapesa cuando nos traen de China a España circuitos clase D de 150 watts por 10 dolares  !!!! A casa en 10 días !!!!!
Ale, que Dios os bendiga que me estoy poniendo de mala ....


----------



## switchxxi

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Permiteme que insista....el dolar del precio es el dolar americano ????


Son pesos Argentinos, unos 362 dólares.



			https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk01WnuMFAKmTipdd9GX5KPrYtMOxrQ%3A1608504181575&source=hp&ei=ddPfX7DvIMDM5OUP7ayUkAM&q=30000+pesos+argentinos+a+dolares&oq=30000&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQAxgAMgIIADICCAAyAggAMggIABDHARCvATICCAAyBQgAEMsBMgIIADICCAAyAggAMgIIADoGCCMQJxATOgQIIxAnOgUILhCxAzoICAAQsQMQgwE6CAguELEDEIMBOgUIABCxAzoCCC46CAguELEDEJMCOgcIABAUEIcCUJUKWOkOYK0qaABwAHgAgAGmAYgBrgSSAQMzLjKYAQCgAQGqAQdnd3Mtd2l6&sclient=psy-ab


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

switchxxi dijo:


> Son pesos Argentinos, unos 362 dólares.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk01WnuMFAKmTipdd9GX5KPrYtMOxrQ%3A1608504181575&source=hp&ei=ddPfX7DvIMDM5OUP7ayUkAM&q=30000+pesos+argentinos+a+dolares&oq=30000&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQAxgAMgIIADICCAAyAggAMggIABDHARCvATICCAAyBQgAEMsBMgIIADICCAAyAggAMgIIADoGCCMQJxATOgQIIxAnOgUILhCxAzoICAAQsQMQgwE6CAguELEDEIMBOgUIABCxAzoCCC46CAguELEDEJMCOgcIABAUEIcCUJUKWOkOYK0qaABwAHgAgAGmAYgBrgSSAQMzLjKYAQCgAQGqAQdnd3Mtd2l6&sclient=psy-ab


Gracias porque NO DABA CREDITO......No se podia ser tan TONTO, pero no de ahora, para siempre, moderese o hagase lo que les rote....ya estaba calentito desde el hilo de las tele con marco y los bafles con condon con algunos lumbreras del foro.
...hacer lo que os plazca con mis mensajes....nadie ha coartado mi libertad de expresion siempre que sea respetuosa pero NO TOLERO LA IGNORANCIA... JUNTA A UN TIRANO CON 100 TONTOS Y TENDRAS 101 TIRANOS........


----------



## carluz

indemornin dijo:


> Placa RCA UAP-02 y Placa Texas 2844/3.


Muchas gracias Indemornin, es lo que buscaba. 
Sabes si en Capital Federal alguna casa de electronica aun las tiene? 
Las de Paraná y Sarmiento y la de Uruguay y corrientes no las trabajan...


----------



## indemornin

carluz dijo:


> Muchas gracias Indemornin, es lo que buscaba.
> Sabes si en Capital Federal alguna casa de electronica aun las tiene?
> Las de Paraná y Sarmiento y la de Uruguay y corrientes no las trabajan...


Que yo sepa ninguna casa de electrónica de la zona mencionada tiene esas placas, y es más , anda a una de ellas y pediles : tenés la Texas o las UAP-02 ? Inmediatamente va el vendedor a su escritorio hace una llamada telefónica y a los 2 minutos cae una ambulancia con hombres encapuchados de blanco y te llevan a un neuropsiquiatrico.



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Y tu salario por tu trabajo tambien ha sufrido los vaivenes económicos ????????? Ganas 4000 dolares americanos para vivir con DIGNIDAD ???? Con los precios que citáis ????
> Me voy a descansar porque en España son las doce de la noche, pero mañana os lo voy a explicar clarito y creo que no voy a ser muy popular en el foro.....me la suda...me expulsáis.......eso si, no estaría de mas usar un poco el cerebro, que es lo que nos diferencia de los primates, no hay nada personal contigo, ni con nadie, pero luego cuando se muere Maradona, vais todos al velatorio a pillar el Covid, de paso le rezáis al Papa Francisco y le hecháis la culpa al general Videla o a los Kirchner... mientras os compráis un Pagani (300000 euros ) de Horacio Pagani (argentino, no italiano ) y unos bafles con condon del tipo ese que es un crack, según unos miembros del foro....yo mientras tomare un cafe con Mario Alberto Kempes que vive aqui en Valencia y aguantaré los discursos de Jorge Valdano que tras hablar una hora no dice nada, a veces se olvida que vive en España y mientras pagar lo que cuesta un Mercedes por un Fapesa cuando nos traen de China a España circuitos clase D de 150 watts por 10 dolares !!!! A casa en 10 días !!!!!
> Ale, que Dios os bendiga que me estoy poniendo de mala ....



Para que el amigo pueda descansar tranquilo le aclaramos que el equipo de audio fapesa que vio publicado en Argentina tiene aqui un valor en Euros que no llega a 200,  no 30.000!


----------



## switchxxi

En Electrónica Liniers he visto colgadas placas Plaquetodo, con el papel marrón por el tiempo y todo ... quizás tengan otras, habría que llamar y preguntar..


----------



## indemornin

Y seguimos esperando novedades del Texas a ver como suena !!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 20, 2020



switchxxi dijo:


> En Electrónica Liniers he visto colgadas placas Plaquetodo, con el papel marrón por el tiempo y todo ... quizás tengan otras, habría que llamar y preguntar..


Tendrias mucha suerte si te atienden el telefono y mas aun si te contestan al respecto !! hace unos años tenian modulos armados de amplificadores de 10 y de 130W y liquidaron, además se que habia placas de plaquetodo , Nakan Aries y algunas de fapesa 40 y la de modo puente BTL 250W pero son fiacas para buscar ...


----------



## carluz

indemornin dijo:


> Que yo sepa ninguna casa de electrónica de la zona mencionada tiene esas placas, y es más , anda a una de ellas y pediles : tenés la Texas o las UAP-02 ? Inmediatamente va el vendedor a su escritorio hace una llamada telefónica y a los 2 minutos cae una ambulancia con hombres encapuchados de blanco y te llevan a un neuropsiquiatrico.


Jajaja... siii, es verdad.. lo peor es que te miran sin saber que le pediste... pero te das cuenta que no saben que pediste... te preguntan para que es... algunos te mandan a Plaquetodo... que tampoco tienen un lugar... en otra que esta por la calle Matheu y Rivadavia, al menos el vendedor (de la vieja escuela) sabe a que te referis... saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Y seguimos esperando novedades del Texas a ver como suena !!!


Uuuhhhhhh....van a tener que esperar que consiga el par TIP35/36 originales, o al menos un Tip35 original....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 20, 2020



carluz dijo:


> Muchas gracias Indemornin, es lo que buscaba.
> Sabes si en Capital Federal alguna casa de electronica aun las tiene?
> Las de Paraná y Sarmiento y la de Uruguay y corrientes no las trabajan...


Yo las puedo buscar en el museo. Del pre Texas quedaba una y del ampli había una parva. Fapesa tambien hay...pre y ampli de 40.
RCA no sé...
Si te interesa habría que ver como te las envío...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Uuuhhhhhh....van a tener que esperar que consiga el par TIP35/36 originales, o al menos un Tip35 original....
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 20, 2020
> 
> 
> Yo las puedo buscar en el museo. Del pre Texas quedaba una y del ampli había una parva. Fapesa tambien hay...pre y ampli de 40.
> RCA no sé...
> Si te interesa habría que ver como te las envío...


Te iba a recomendar dicomse en ml pero está más de $400 cada y cerraron de vacaciones un mes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Te iba a recomendar dicomse en ml pero está más de $400 cada y cerraron de vacaciones un mes


Naaaaa....ya conozco Dicomse (una vez fuí a comprarles un chip teconología HTL y me pedían 75 dólares) y voy a tener que vender el auto para comprarles a ellos.
Gracias, pero no van conmigo...y no hay garantía que sean originales...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaa....ya conozco Dicomse (una vez fuí a comprarles un chip teconología HTL y me pedían 75 dólares) y voy a tener que vender el auto para comprarles a ellos.
> Gracias, pero no van conmigo...y no hay garantía que sean originales...


Ah ok, entonces tuve  suerte con el NEC para el sansui


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dicomse


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo las puedo buscar en el museo. Del pre Texas quedaba una y del ampli había una parva. Fapesa tambien hay...pre y ampli de 40.
> RCA no sé...
> Si te interesa habría que ver como te las envío...


Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Me interesan los impresos tanto de pre como de ampli (y si hay de las fuentes) seria bueno al menos uno (ideal un par de cada uno) y si del pre Texas hay uno tambien. Te parece hacer una publicacion en ML asi el envio se hace mas seguro. Si coordinamos antes decime cuanto saldria cada impreso y le damos para adelante. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá, los precios es lo que me cobren a mí, yo no gano nada con esto..es de onda nomás, pero esos PCB están de super-oferta a $30 c/u hasta que se acaben.
Esta tarde me fijo y te digo que es lo que va quedando.
Y lo de ML...es mucho lío por $200 o por ahí. Te mando una encomienda de correo y listo.


----------



## Sdppm

En hora 13 tienen algunos diagramas de fapesa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esta tarde me fijo y te digo que es lo que va quedando.


Recién pasé por el negocio y estaba cerrado, con un cartel que desde hoy hasta el 30/12 atienden en las otras sucursales. Tendré que esperar, por que las sucursales venden electrónica de consumo y no componentes, pero si paso por una de ellas les pregunto.


Sdppm dijo:


> En hora 13 tienen algunos diagramas de fapesa


Acá en el foro está la absoluta mayoría de los circuitos de Fapesa que aún se pueden construir...creo que solo faltan los que usan semiconductores de germanio y los baffles...que de todas formas ya no existen los componentes.


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Recién pasé por el negocio y estaba cerrado, con un cartel que desde hoy hasta el 30/12 atienden en las otras sucursales. Tendré que esperar, por que las sucursales venden electrónica de consumo y no componentes, pero si paso por una de ellas les pregunto.
> 
> Acá en el foro está la absoluta mayoría de los circuitos de Fapesa que aún se pueden construir...creo que solo faltan los que usan semiconductores de germanio y los baffles...que de todas formas ya no existen los componentes.


Ja la otra vez estuve ahí de comprar un conjunto Philips nacional, pero no tengo lugar


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mirá, los precios es lo que me cobren a mí, yo no gano nada con esto..es de onda nomás, pero esos PCB están de super-oferta a $30 c/u hasta que se acaben.
> Esta tarde me fijo y te digo que es lo que va quedando.
> Y lo de ML...es mucho lío por $200 o por ahí. Te mando una encomienda de correo y listo.


Ok. Dale. Por esos precios de los ampli si son los Texas o los RCA que con el mismo impreso se armaban distintas protencias te pido varios. Despues queda que me indiques como te lo pago (transfiero por CBU, pago contrareembolso en el correo). 
Gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Prohibido el pago en 'carne'..........


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Prohibido el pago en 'carne'..........


           Hummmmm....
Vas a tener que pasar por la sección "teteras" de este honorable foro...


----------



## indemornin

Curiosidades al respecto: Los amplificadores de audio Ken Brown pro souud 2000 ind Arg entre otros usaban las configuraciones de pre y potencia del Texas, los transistores eran de la marca , ver circ adjunto!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

indemornin dijo:


> Curiosidades al respecto: Los amplificadores de audio Ken Brown pro souud 2000 ind Arg entre otros usaban las configuraciones de pre y potencia del Texas, los transistores eran de la marca , ver circ adjunto!


Circuito robusto y versatil, a raiz del hilo este he vuelto a estudiar el Fapesa de 40 W ( hay muucha literatura en este foro al respecto ) que GRAN CIRCUITO !!! Por cierto me gusta mucho mas la proteccion (opcional y ajustable y con diodos protectores ) del Fapesa que del Texas, aunque hay tantos gustos como personas...


----------



## carluz

indemornin dijo:


> Curiosidades al respecto: Los amplificadores de audio Ken Brown pro souud 2000 ind Arg entre otros usaban las configuraciones de pre y potencia del Texas, los transistores eran de la marca , ver circ adjunto!


Doy fe, tengo uno. El Prosound 2000 corresponde al circuito de 15 Watts de Texas.

Y tambien el pre...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mirá, los precios es lo que me cobren a mí, yo no gano nada con esto..es de onda nomás, pero esos PCB están de super-oferta a $30 c/u hasta que se acaben.
> Esta tarde me fijo y te digo que es lo que va quedando.
> Y lo de ML...es mucho lío por $200 o por ahí. Te mando una encomienda de correo y listo.


Me comuniqué con Musikman por mail, por el impreso de 130 Watts. El precio es $ 500... Por eso Dr.Zoidberg, aprovecha la mesa de ofertas y tira algo para acá.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Me comunique con Musikman por mail, por el impreso de 130 Watts... El precio es $500... *Por eso Dr.Zoidberg, aprlvecha la mesa de ofertas y tira algo para acá...*


Si, seguro, no hay drama, salvo que durante las fiestas no van a atender en ese local y hay que esperar hasta enero. Espero que siga activo el museo...


----------



## J2C

indemornin dijo:


> Curiosidades al respecto: Los amplificadores de audio Ken Brown pro souud 2000 ind Arg entre otros usaban las configuraciones de pre y potencia del Texas, los transistores eran de la marca , ver circ adjunto!


Si mal no recuerdo, BGH en la planta de Martinez en 1975 hacia unos amplificadores con esos mismos componentes, no sabria decir si exactamente el mismo circuito


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Uuuhhhhhh....van a tener que esperar que consiga el par TIP35/36 originales, o al menos un Tip35 original....
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 20, 2020
> 
> 
> Yo las puedo buscar en el museo. Del pre Texas quedaba una y del ampli había una parva. Fapesa tambien hay...pre y ampli de 40.
> RCA no sé...
> Si te interesa habría que ver como te las envío...


Esta es la mejor foto de los que tengo apartados con ganancias entre 30-40, hay viejos y mas nuevos (el que tiene la A con Liquid Paper)... Los similares a estos nunca se quemaron solos...  pudo haber sido por BIAS... por corto accidental ... Los truchos no aguantaban el encendido del equipo.
Espero te ayude.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias @ccolonna por el aporte!!!
A que corriente de colector medís el hfe ???

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 23, 2020



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Por cierto me gusta mucho mas la proteccion (opcional y ajustable y con diodos protectores ) del Fapesa que del Texas, aunque hay tantos gustos como personas...


Yo he desactivado por completo la protección del Texas por que el acople por capacitor elimina CC de los parlantes, asi que si vuelan los transistores de salida, los parlantes quedan a salvo. Además me sobró un protector de parlantes del ampli de 8 canales, así que tal vez los use para evitar los "plop" de encendido/apagado...


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> A que corriente de colector medís el hfe ???
Hacer clic para expandir...


Cuando tuve problemas dejé los datos del circuito y el circuito modificado:
TesteodeTransistores
Según lo que me releo, en la base de un Tip35 bueno da 10uA,
Y la corriente no puede ser mayor de 1mA...con 10K de ajuste con 5V. (fondo de escala)
El aparato me sirve...entre transistores similares los compara bien y es suficiente para clasificar buenos/malos  originales/falsos.
Cuando use el tester que tiene medidor Hfe en estos, los valores me dieron similares.
Si querés mañana te doy los valores del tester que seguramente están normalizados

(Tengo que hacer mas pruebas y estudiarlo porque no me funciona para Darlingtons (TIP142)..me quise sacar una duda y anduvo mal...pero el transistor quedó funcionando bien en el circuito...y ahora me lo hicieron recordar.)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> Cuando tuve problemas dejé los datos del circuito y el circuito modificado:
> TesteodeTransistores
> Según lo que me releo, en la base de un Tip35 bueno da 10uA,
> Y la corriente no puede ser mayor de 1mA...con 10K de ajuste con 5V. (fondo de escala)
> El aparato me sirve...entre transistores similares los compara bien y es suficiente para clasificar buenos/malos  originales/falsos.
> Cuando use el tester que tiene medidor Hfe en estos, los valores me dieron similares.
> Si querés mañana te doy los valores del tester que seguramente están normalizados
> 
> (Tengo que hacer mas pruebas y estudiarlo porque no me funciona para Darlingtons (TIP142)..me quise sacar una duda y anduvo mal...pero el transistor quedó funcionando bien en el circuito...y ahora me lo hicieron recordar.)


Sisi, estuve leyendo ese hilo, pero no sabía si los medías con el tester o con ese otro circuito. El problema que yo le veo es que a 1mA de corriente de colector, y según los datasheets, la ganancia debería ser bastante mas alta de 40...cerca de 100 o por ahí, dependiendo de la temperatura..que para fines prácticos se puede tomas 25ºC sin mucho problema.

Es más, la curva de hfe en los datasheets de los TIPs casi que no especifican ganancia por debajo de los 100mA. Fijate esta curva tomada del datasheet de On-Semi (del 2012) para la pareja TIP35/36:


Esta otra del datasheet de ST (del 2008) se aproxima más a lo que vos medís, pero solo para el NPN. Para el PNP es mas alta la ganancia, pero ambas son para 10mA de Ic, 10 veces mayor que la que vos usás...



Y estas otras son las curvas del manual Texas de 1980 y estas si que se parecen a tus mediciones.



Lo que sí es valioso es que a vos no se te ha quemado ninguno que tenga esos bajos valores de ganancia   .

Esta mañana me hice una escapada por una casa de electrónica para ver a que precio estaban los TIP35/36, por que en mouser Argentina están en casi dos biden blue, y los hiper-truchos que me ofrecían acá valían 1.8 biden blue  así que me dije: para gastar en eso mejor uso los míos y veo que onda...
Probablemente este finde comience algunas pruebas con mis transistores, por que me duele gastar casi 10 u$s en algo que no voy a usar...

*PD:* Si a @crimson y a @ni les han funcionado...podemos hacer la prueba a ver que sucede (aparte del humo, claro).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá encontré las curvas de ganancia de los TIP35/36 de MOSPEC (a saber el año del datasheet por que el scaneo no dice nada), y la conclusión es que a bajas corrientes cada uno le pone lo que quiere...

pero nunca la especifican por debajo los 100mA...al menos en la actualidad.

Digo...la conclusión es que la medición de hFE a bajas corrientes es medio como irrelevante...por que 1mA es casi la corriente de fuga CE de estos transistores.


----------



## ccolonna

Tuve esos problemas de fuga y ya me hacían indicaciones raras en mi intentos de probar componentes :
Fuga    (justamente estaba testeando los TIP con eso... y mi idea era hacerlo cerca de los 60 volts para que fuera real )

En algún momento se me planteo si era representativo probar transistores de varios Amperes con mA... fue a la inversa...no encontré que dijeran que no... (busqueda sencilla y rápida) no me vengan con la guía y tratado del TIP de 5000 hojas de Grundig 1980 !!!.  

Creo tener otro amperimetro de 1mA.. con un 'shunt' podría llevarlo a medir 10 o 100 mA de E-C... 
Podría reconvertir el que tengo...pero no se si con eso un BC (por ejemplo) ..primero si lo aguanta.. y si calienta no falsee la medida.

De todos modos...si uno sigue cualquiera de las lineas en los gráficos... con muy bajas corrientes yendo para la izquierda tienden a bajar y encontrar estos valores de ganancia como muestra el testeo. 

Por el momento...mas que interesantes los posteos !!!   


Abrazos y Felices Fiestas para todos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> Podría reconvertir el que tengo...pero no se si con eso un BC (por ejemplo) ..*primero si lo aguanta.. y si calienta no falsee la medida.*


Dale una mirada a los tres probadores de transistores de ESP y vas a encontrar un análisis interesante sobre los temas que mencionás.
Pero, efectivamente, es necesario usar un disipador importante para el transistor a prueba y también se necesita conmutar resistencias para adecuar las corrientes a cada tipo de transistor.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 24, 2020



ccolonna dijo:


> con muy bajas corrientes yendo para la izquierda tienden a bajar y encontrar estos valores de ganancia como muestra el testeo


Si, eso es verdad, pero el problema es que 1mA casi la corriente de fuga de los transistores y entonces no sabés que corriente de colector usar para calcular el hFE...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Entre ayer y hoy me puse a perforar y roscar los disipadores para poder comenzar con el montaje del PCB y los transistores de potencia. Ya que estaba, hice los dos disipadores, por que tengo todas las herramientas preparadas y hago lío una sola vez (ahora sí que le saqué provecho al banco que armé a principio de año).
Así es como debería quedar una vez ensablados y conectados:



y como se me cruzaron un poco las marcas guías de un par de agujeros, se me saltó la ficha y salí a buscar un punzón automático...y conseguí este de la foto a menos del 30% del precio de ML     . A veces hay precios que yo no entiendo...pero aproveché y lo compré sin pensarlo...y de ahí en más todos los agujeros quedaron donde debían.



Ahora tengo que "artesanear" el gancho que fija el multiplicador Vbe al disipador, pero eso ya es fácil...
.


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dale una mirada a los tres probadores de transistores de ESP y vas a encontrar un análisis....


Los leí completos los 3 , me agrada el Proyecto 177... realmente y lamentablemente no lo había encontrado mientras buscaba información de circuitos similares al que armé....es claro y concreto...*hay que meterle mas corriente.*
En este momento no dispongo de tiempo...pero lo voy armar completo o parcialmente dependiendo que consigo...
Por el momento voy poniendo en la caja del proyecto lo que vaya encontrando
(intenté no leer todos los demás artículos, porque están todos buenos armar!!!  )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un rato estuve leyendo el *hilo completo* de @ccolonna donde trataba la puesta a punto de este mismo tipo de amplificador y en el que estuvimos charlando un buen tiempo.
Si bién el lo tenía construído desde hace mucho y quería ponerlo en condiciones para que trabajara correctamente, y finalmente lo logró, quedó claro que este amplificador no es lo mejor que alguien puede encarar sin sentarse a meditar un buen rato.
Ahora, yo voy a comentar los "cambios" realizados antes de ponerlo en marcha, en parte por el hilo de referencia y en parte por el análisis de la simulación que hice con Simetrix (y veremos si funciona o nó):
1-Yo no usaré fuente regulada sino la recomendada por Texas en esa época, por que aunque yo tengo un par de voltios extra, no tengo tantos como @ccolonna en su fuente y no tengo margen para regular nada.​2-Cambié el 2A3704 del multiplicador Vbe por un BC337-25 por que es el equivalente mas directo y fácil de conseguir, pero tiene una menor dispersión en el valor de Vbe...que además es relativamente alto al igual que el 2A3704, y de ahí la dificultad de ajustar la corriente de reposo.​3-Quité por completo los transistores de la protección, por que se supone que solo evitarían que vuele la etapa de salida a costa de traer problemas de estabilidad, pero como el acople es por medio de un capacitor, no hay riesgo para los parlantes a la salida.​4-El PCB es un verdadero desastre y el que lo diseñó no quería que fuera fácil de armar según las reglas "del buen arte":​a)-No hay espacio para colocar y sostener los disipadores de los drivers.​b)-La separación entre los transistores de salida es tal que fuerza a usar cables para conectarlos al PCB luego de montados en los disipadores.​c)-El multiplicador Vbe está ubicado solo para ponerlo en contacto con el disipador de los transistores de potencia, lo que según D. Self no es recomendable por temor a la sobre compensación.​d)-La disposición de los "contactos" a conexiones externas están desparramados por todas partes y pensado para usar cables en lugar de terminales o conectores.​e)-El layout está pensado para capacitores axiales en lugar de radiales, lo que aumenta aún más el desperdicio de espacio.​d)-La polarización estática del transistor Q2 genera una potencia que es excesiva para un VAS encapsulado en TO-92 como el 2A98 (270mW --> por eso usa disipador) y debería haberse usado un BD139 o parecido.​5-Por algún extraño motivo, el capacitor C3, que vale 50uF en las versiones de 7 y 15W, baja a 15uF en las versiones de 35 y 70W. Eso provoca una reducción muy grande en el ancho de banda disponible a la salida, en particular en las bajas frecuencias que llegan a un punto de corte (-3dB) de 80Hz o un poco más. Eso es muy malo pero se corrige aumentado el valor de este capacitor, que según la simulación debería valer 100uF para tener una respuesta en frecuencia acorde a los estándares actuales (con un poco menos también vá, pero como 100uF es estándard, ese será el valor a usar). Lo mismo para el capacitor C1, que llevándolo a 1uF Poliester nos permite reducir la distorsión de los electrolíticos y ganar algunos Hertz en las bajas frecuencias.​


Bueno...eso por ahora...cuando encuentre más, sigo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Continúo un poco con el análisis:
6-Para que este amplificador funcione bien con el pre Fapesa (que es este caso) hay que:​a)-Aumentar el nivel de salida del preamplificador (no muy fácil por la polarización "automática" de la etapa de salida y la realimentación a través del control de tono).​b)-*Aumentar la ganancia del amplificador.* Fácil: para hacer esto solo hay que reducir a 120 ohms la resistencia R5 que vale 180 ohms. Con eso aumentamos la ganancia a 31dB y obtenemos 51Vpp para una entrada de 1.4Vpp ==> 0.5 Vrms aunque ya estamos en el límite de la distorsión predicha por el manual Texas.. Ergo, luego que lo pruebe le subo la ganancia ​7-Con esos valores de ganancia y los capacitores ya conversados antes, la respuesta en frecuencia es la siguiente:​​que tiene los puntos de -3dB en:​HP--> 13.5 Hz​LP --> 38 kHz​y los puntos de -1dB en:​HP --> 20 kHz​LP --> 26 Hz​Que no es lo mejor a lo que se puede aspirar, pero en BF no hay mucho por hacer y en HF es medio peligroso tocar por el tema "estabilidad", sobre todo con transistores medio truchos. De todas formas, *con esos valores estamos EXACTAMENTE donde dice el manual que debería estar el BW*, así que ahí quedará.​​8-El capacitor de bootstrap C5 no tiene un efecto apreciable en la respuesta de baja frecuencia, salvo por debajo de lo 10Hz...donde ya no hay señal, así que lo dejamos de 47uF.​9-Las resistencias del multiplicador Vbe tal vez deban ajustarse un poco, en especial la R9=100 ohms...bajándola a 68 ohms para asegurarnos de tener un margen un poco mayor de ajuste. Así como está, este multiplicador permite "multiplicar" la tensión Vbe por un valor entre 1,31 y 2.47..que suponiendo una Vbe de 0.7V nos resultaría en una tensión Vce entre 0.92 y 1.72. Si consideramos que el ajuste que logró @ccolonna con los diodos es de casi 1V...es claro que hay poco margen de maniobra. Pero bueno, el cambio es algo simple, lo mismo que eventualmente agrandar la R10=68 ohms.​​Bueno...basta de esto por hoy...me voy a hacer los disipadores para los drivers y el soporte para el transistor del multiplicador Vbe.​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les dejo como quedaron los drivers y sus disipadores. Es una artesanía que espero no tener que cambiar por que los disipadores tienen "mas o menos" la superficie que dice el manual Texas: Q4 y Q5 cada uno en 16cm2 de alumnio de 2mm de espesor y acá tengo a Q5 en uno de 16.5cm2 x 2mm y a Q4 en uno de 13.5cm2 x 2mm...tamos ahí nomás...veremos si sale humo o nó...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y ya está casi listo el PCB!! Solo falta conectar el multiplicador Vbe y los transistores de potencia, pero eso ya será para el año que viene .
Así va quedando la cosa...

y el soporte del multiplicador Vbe:



y repito otra vez: el que diseñó el PCB es un ReverendoHDRMP!!!! Es un desparramo de espacio pero no hay lugar para las tuercas que ajustan los disipadores 41862 y todo lo que "disipa algo" está muuy junto a cualquier otra cosa que impide el paso de las aletas de los disipadores.


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y ya está casi listo el PCB!! Solo falta conectar el multiplicador Vbe y los transistores de potencia, ...


Y C11 ??   que nunca me gustó donde iba o como  (otro que le gusta axial al pcb)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> Y C11 ??   que nunca me gustó donde iba o como  (otro que le gusta axial al pcb)


C11 va afuera del PCB de amplificador, probablemente en otro PCB diseñado a tal efecto, junto con el del otro canal mas las celdas zoebl y boucherot si hicieran falta, que creo que no son necesarias por que tal como está parece MUY estable. En la ultima simulación transitoria que hice no lo cargué con la resistencia de 8 ohms sino con la carga RLC equivalente de un parlante Jahro de 10" y 1/2 pelo que tengo y resulta completamente estable. Ya voy a simular la respuesta en frecuencia para ver si aparece algo raro, pero la simulación transitoria sale perfecta....hasta ahora


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Doctor el disipador de Q2 esta debajo del de Q9???? Si pones el de Q9 al revés (aletas superiores hacia atrás, hacia el disipador de los finales) no disparan mejor los dos y no se interferiran térmica mente???? Por simple convection el aire caliente tiende a ascender y se entorpecen así....
P. D. : Por favor no encuentro el manual completo de Texas??? Se ha colgado en algún hilo???


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> "y repito otra vez: el que diseñó el PCB es un ReverendoHDRMP!!!! "


? No serias mejor un diseñista "Hewlett de gran Packard" , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Continúo un poco con el análisis:
> 6-Para que este amplificador funcione bien con el pre Fapesa


Hola. Quería comentar que en el esquema del boletín Fapesa #70 pag 14 del cual muchos consultan o copian el circuito, en la ecualización RIAA para capsula magnetica hay un error, figura una resistencia de 82 Ohms cuando en realidad es de 82k.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Doctor el disipador de Q2 esta debajo del de Q9???? Si pones el de Q9 al revés (aletas superiores hacia atrás, hacia el disipador de los finales) no disparan mejor los dos y no se interferiran térmica mente???? Por simple convection el aire caliente tiende a ascender *y se entorpecen así*....


Si, claro que se "molestan" pero el problema es que si pongo las aletas hacia atrás no tendré espacio para soldar los cables del PCB al transistor de potencia de ese lado.
A ver si aclaro lo que digo: los transistores de potencia no van directamente soldados al PCB por que me quedarían fuera del disipador, así que tengo que llevarlos un poco hacia el centro conectando al PCB con cables cortos. El problema es que justo de ese lado está la resistencia de 0.22 ohms casi pegada al fondo del PCB y además tengo un terminal de GND para conectar a la fuente y ese queda casi pegado a los terminales del transistor de potencia, o sea que meter el soldador ahí una vez montado es medio complicado, y peor aún si pongo las aletas hacia atrás.

Pero pensando  ....lo que podría hacer sería quitar el disipador del driver para soldar los cables y luego volver a colocarlo para el lado correcto. Veré si tengo espacio para ajustar/desajustar el tornillo por que el disipador chico molesta ahí...   



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> P. D. : Por favor no encuentro el manual completo de Texas??? Se ha colgado en algún hilo???


No que yo sepa, el manual completo no está en el foro, solo los escaneos del amplificador y "creo" que también del pre.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Brillante idea la de colocar, si es posible, el disipador después... Si que es ese PCB........ Lo que pretendía con lo del manual era simplemente conocer los datos de esa etapa Texas, pues como es de 7 a 70 w, con sutiles cambios, creo que tiene tanta laxitud y plasticidad que prácticamente se puede acoplar a cualquier alimentación no simétrica disponible por casa, trafos, electrolítico, etc... Comente hace unos posts que por el .. COVID (VÉANSE TERRIBLES CIFRAS DE EUROPA Y ESTAMOS CASI ENCERRADOS, ASÍ COMO NUEVA MUTACIÓN EN REINO UNIDO) Me he leído media historia del audio de Argentina ( enhorabuena por la nueva Ley que regula el aborto, 38000 mujeres muertas por ello desde 1980 se lo merecían) ya me sé todo Fapesa, estoy con Texas y he solicitado en otro hilo Audinac.... 
Cuídense mucho, desde Valencia a cero grados.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Lo que pretendía con lo del manual era simplemente conocer los datos de esa etapa Texas,


Acá los tienes:





						Reparar Viejas placas RCA
					

jaja bueno por la resitencia Iskra que se ve alli, un infaltable 2N3055 Motorloa, un Tip110 pareciera más alla que diga Arg ese tipo de capsula digamos la parte metálica fue típica de los echos aqui, un capacitor Siemens axial(hoy una rareza) que muestra la fecha feb del '77  ya no se consigue...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## DOSMETROS

carluz dijo:


> Hola. Quería comentar que en el esquema del boletín Fapesa #70 pag 14 del cual muchos consultan o copian el circuito, en la ecualización RIAA para capsula magnética hay un error, figura una resistencia de 82 Ohms cuando en realidad es de 82k.


----------



## carluz

Gracias Dosmetros, a esa resistencia me refería. Hay incluso un esquema de este pre que incluye filtros de rumble y pua que tiene el error (si mi memoria no me falla). Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estuve armando uno de los amplificadore para probarlo, ajustarlo y reparar eventuales errores.
Primero monté los transistores de potencia:

lo que no es gran ciencia, y luego monté los PCB en los disipadores..y parto mediante, logré conectar los transistores con cable de fuente de PC (algún día les voy a contar el despelote necesario para conectar los transistores).

como no tenía mucho tiempo, primero probé de alimentar con 15V y medir la tensión de salida antes del capacitor C11, pero estaba casi en los mismos 15V  de alimentación. Como con esa tensión no puede pincharse nada, hice una simulación y me dió valores similares para esa alimentación. Seguí subiendo la tensión de alimentación y por encima de los 37V comienza a estabilizarse en los valores que deben tener las polarizaciones, así que mañana probaré primero con 40V de la fuente de laboratorio, y si va bien le mando fuente del ampli.

Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como les conté esta madrugada, al alimentar el ampli con la fuente de laboratorio a 15V me salieron algunos resultados que fueron "medio" confirmados por la simulación que hice con esa tensión de alimentación.
Hace un rato me puse a continuar simulando un poco antes de aumentar la tensión de alimentación con la idea de verificar si no me llevo algo puesto en el camino, y tal como dije, a partir de los 37V las polarizaciones comienzan a establizarse aproximándose a los valores del manual.
Con esto en mente, configuré la fuente (las dos en serie) para llegar a 39.5V que es mas o menos lo máximo que se puede lograr en forma estable y la conecté al ampli...pero no pasó nada de lo predicho por la simulación: el multiplicador Vbe tenía el máximo de tensión en todos sus terminales y el VAS estaba a cero en colector y emisor...y la tensión de salida a C11 estaba también al valor de alimentación    
Lo primero que se me ocurrió fué que el BC337 estaba en corto...pero es difícil que eso ocurra, sin embargo lo desconecté y lo medí...y estaba perfecto.
Considerando que el VAS estaba a cero en colector y emisor empecé a pensar que era por que no tenía la tensión que le entrega el emisor del multiplicador Vbe, pero en el esquema eléctrico están conectados en forma directa , así que tomé a *miniPRO* y comencé a seguir las conexiones de los tracks del PCB en esa zona y...cha chan cha chan encontré que el HDRMP que diseño el PCB se comió la conexión del emisor del multiplicador Vbe al colector del VAS 

la pista que falta es la que está en rojo, por donde debería circular I1...que obviamente no circulaba. Por suerte, con un puentecito de alambre de 10mm de largo se zafa del problema:

Una vez colocado el puente, volví a realizar la simulación con 39.3V de alimentación y todo el VAS, xVbe y etapa de potencia midieron casi exactamente lo mismo que lo calculado por la simulación. Inclusive simulé cortando la conexión xVbe--VAS y el problema se reflejaba exactamente de la misma forma, pero con otros valores de tensión bastante mas bajos que la realidad (27V vs 38.5V)...lo que me deja pensando que tal vez haya alguna otra cosa que revisar, pero bueno...al menos la tensión de salida a C11 está al mismo valor que predice el simulador, lo mismo que el xVbe, el VAS, las resistencias de emisor y los drivers+transistores de salida.

Hoy ya me pudrí con esto, pero mañana voy a ver como sigo el análisis, por que las polarizaciones estáticas están todas dentro de los valores que deben tener...

Continuará...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me imagino que los transistorcitos Q8 y Q9 te salvaron del desastre . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me imagino que los transistorcitos Q8 y Q9 te salvaron del desastre . . .


Nop. Nunca los instalé, pero no parece que hayan muerto algunos transistores, aunque eso lo revisaré mañana.
De todas formas el transistor de salida "de arriba" estaba saturado pero el "de abajo" estaba al corte, así que no había corto....o los amperímetros de la fuente no lo indicaban.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se . . .  raro , en general los dos se saturan hasta que algo se quema , fijate resistencia de emisor !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate la parte del circuito que puse y ahí vas a ver que al faltar esa conexión, el driver de abajo queda con la base "abierta" y en ese caso la resistencia de emisor del driver bloquea al transistor de salida.


----------



## Juan Jose

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> la pista que falta es la que está en rojo, por donde debería circular I1...que obviamente no circulaba. Por suerte, con un puentecito de alambre de 10mm de largo se zafa del problema:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259834


Buen día. 
Comparando con el PCB del manual Texas la pista está en el diseño....., seguramente la olvidó de dibujar el fabricante de las placas que estás empleando.
Solo de imaginarme cuantos habrán tenido este problema no??

Otra cosa, que se observa, en la serigrafía C1 está invertido, el + debería ir a la entrada del amplificador, pero cuando usas electrolíticos. 

Una revisada a todo la plaqueta no le vendría mal ya que presenta varias diferencias con la original de Texas. Tampoco tiene el corte de las pistas para realizar la medición de corriente de BIAS.....

saludos

JGA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola JJ
Gracias por tu análisis   
La verdad es que en mi manual Texas no aparece el diseño del PCB así que no tenía idea de que existía una version provista por el fabricante.
Ahora voy a comparar los esquemas que has subido para ver si falta algo mas o nó.
Este PCB, aparte del track faltante, tiene varios pads extra con agujeros y ubicados en lugares medio raros....que no alteran la funcionalidad pero no sé para que están...


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 4, 2021



Juan Jose dijo:


> Solo de imaginarme cuantos habrán tenido este problema no??


No quiero ni pensarlo...
La verdad es que me ayudó muchísimo el usar el simulador para saber los valores de polarización estática para cada valor de Vcc que probaba y así poder comparar con las mediciones sobre el PCB. Eso y el análisis del patrón de falla me llevó a buscar una conexión faltante....que yo pensé era debida a una mala soldadura y no a un PCB chueco.


----------



## ccolonna

La de Plaquetodo no trajo "ese" problema...y tenia el corte para medir también.


----------



## Juan Jose

Subo el PDF que tengo del manual Texas. Hay varios datos como corrientes y tensiones etc....
saludos


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como les conté esta madrugada, al alimentar el ampli con la fuente de laboratorio a 15V me salieron algunos resultados que fueron "medio" confirmados por la simulación que hice con esa tensión de alimentación.
> Hace un rato me puse a continuar simulando un poco antes de aumentar la tensión de alimentación con la idea de verificar si no me llevo algo puesto en el camino, y tal como dije, a partir de los 37V las polarizaciones comienzan a establizarse aproximándose a los valores del manual.
> Con esto en mente, configuré la fuente (las dos en serie) para llegar a 39.5V que es mas o menos lo máximo que se puede lograr en forma estable y la conecté al ampli...pero no pasó nada de lo predicho por la simulación: el multiplicador Vbe tenía el máximo de tensión en todos sus terminales y el VAS estaba a cero en colector y emisor...y la tensión de salida a C11 estaba también al valor de alimentación
> Lo primero que se me ocurrió fué que el BC337 estaba en corto...pero es difícil que eso ocurra, sin embargo lo desconecté y lo medí...y estaba perfecto.
> Considerando que el VAS estaba a cero en colector y emisor empecé a pensar que era por que no tenía la tensión que le entrega el emisor del multiplicador Vbe, pero en el esquema eléctrico están conectados en forma directa , así que tomé a *miniPRO* y comencé a seguir las conexiones de los tracks del PCB en esa zona y...cha chan cha chan encontré que el HDRMP que diseño el PCB se comió la conexión del emisor del multiplicador Vbe al colector del VAS
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259833
> la pista que falta es la que está en rojo, por donde debería circular I1...que obviamente no circulaba. Por suerte, con un puentecito de alambre de 10mm de largo se zafa del problema:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259834
> Una vez colocado el puente, volví a realizar la simulación con 39.3V de alimentación y todo el VAS, xVbe y etapa de potencia midieron casi exactamente lo mismo que lo calculado por la simulación. Inclusive simulé cortando la conexión xVbe--VAS y el problema se reflejaba exactamente de la misma forma, pero con otros valores de tensión bastante mas bajos que la realidad (27V vs 38.5V)...lo que me deja pensando que tal vez haya alguna otra cosa que revisar, pero bueno...al menos la tensión de salida a C11 está al mismo valor que predice el simulador, lo mismo que el xVbe, el VAS, las resistencias de emisor y los drivers+transistores de salida.
> 
> Hoy ya me pudrí con esto, pero mañana voy a ver como sigo el análisis, por que las polarizaciones estáticas están todas dentro de los valores que deben tener...
> 
> Continuará...


Que bueno q7e te diste cuenta. Imagínate para un pibe que empieza con esto la frustración que significa que no funcione por este error...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> La de Plaquetodo no trajo "ese" problema...y tenia el corte para medir también.


La que yo usé cuando era joven también tenía el corte, pero por fortuna esta no lo trae...o ya lo hubiera puenteado.
En esa época era casi imposible medir los 8 mV sobre las resistencias de emisor con un tester no "profesional"...y eran 3.6mV en el circuito original.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aviso que reabrió el museo y aún quedan muchas cosas a la venta.
Lo mas interesante es que apareció una parva de plaquetas de este amplificador pero no del mismo fabricante. Estas están totalmente correctas y tienen el corte para el ajuste de a corriente de reposo, tal como las que subió Juan José pero no son las plaquetodo....de hecho son iguales a las que usé de joven.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahí vi bien que Q2 no conduce , ergo Q6 tampoco


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...parece que la porquería funciona bien...al menos el estado de CC.
Le metí la lámpara serie con foco de 60W y el foco encendió bastante, pero no había corriente de reposo circulando...o sea...tengo otro trafo mal hecho, pero este solo tiene 28 años de antigüedad y fabricado por un tío que ya murió. Se vé que por acá hacen los trafos así...   ..y le tuve que poner el foco de 100W para que no caiga tanto la tensión. Con ese foco tengo 53.3V a la salida del rectificador+filtros.

Le ajusté la corriente estática con esa tensión de alimentación, solo para ver si no volaba nada. En la foto muestra donde lo dejé inicialmente para que suba un poco cuando caliente el disipador: 6.2mV / 0R22 = 28mA sobre la resistencia de emisor de Q7 (pero ojo, que el ajuste con la pista cortada es directo sobre el transistor, no sobre la resistencia, así que debería ajustarlo como a 40mA para que pasen los 36 por Q7/Q6)...pero luego de 10 minutos se estabilizó en 8.4mV --> 38mA...aunque varía muuuuuy lentamente entre 7.6 y 8.4....y le tengo miedo al preset por que el ajuste está casi sobre el fin de la pista...hummmmmmmmm

El comportamiento de todo es normal, el disipador está tibio, los drivers están a temperatura ambiente y Q2 también, así que no parece haber drama. La tensión sobre el + de C11 debería ser 27V y es de 27.73V... al lado...
Los TIP35 y 36 aún funcionan y están fríos...

PD: El trafo se está calentando...no mucho pero debe estar a 40ºC (30ºC de ambiente) y llevo menos de una hora jugando con esto.

*Edito:*
36.6ºC el disipador y 47.3ºC el trafo y subiendo.... ustedes verán...


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Aviso que reabrió el museo y aún quedan muchas cosas a la venta.
> Lo mas interesante es que apareció una parva de plaquetas de este amplificador pero no del mismo fabricante. Estas están totalmente correctas y tienen el corte para el ajuste de a corriente de reposo, tal como las que subió Juan José pero no son las plaquetodo....de hecho son iguales a las que usé de joven.


Buena noticia.. Me interesan al menos un par de estas plaquetas y de preamplificadores.... en sintesis placas de Fapesa, Texas y RCA me interesan tanto de preamp como de ampli.
Existen las plaquetas de Fapesa 50Watts?
 Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Buena noticia.. Me interesan al menos un par de estas plaquetas y de preamplificadores.... en sintesis placas de Fapesa, Texas y RCA me interesan tanto de preamp como de ampli.


OK. Mañana voy con lentes y me fijo que más hay.


carluz dijo:


> Existen las plaquetas de Fapesa 50Watts?


La verdad que no sé, solo conozco los Fapesa del libro. Tal vez sea uno de esos medio tuneado?? @DOSMETROS creo que sabe...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora estoy probando el ampli sin lampara serie ni resistencia serie de 15 ohms en la alimentación, y parece estar funcionado bien. Le cambié la resistencia R10 del xVbe que era de 68 ohms por una de 22 ohms para alejar el ajuste del extremo del preset y ahora me quedó cerca del 60% del recorrido. El problema que tiene es que es un ajuste muy sensible y debería usarse un trimpot multivueltas por que si nó es un verdadero parto ajustar la corriente de reposo con movimientos muuuuuy finitos. Para remate está muy variable la tensión de linea y la fuente entrega entre 58.2 y 59.3V mientras estoy ajustando.

Y tuve que dejar de jugar por que se largó un bruto aguacero y explotó a la mie#@$&@ el trafo frente de casa. Llegaron los bomberos, la cana, la empresa de energía, la payasa Filomena y todo el mundo...cortaron la calle ..y siguen cayendo litros de agua...LPM.


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora estoy probando el ampli sin lampara serie ni resistencia serie de 15 ohms en la alimentación, y parece estar funcionado bien. Le cambié la resistencia R10 del xVbe que era de 68 ohms por una de 22 ohms para alejar el ajuste del extremo del preset y ahora me quedó cerca del 60% del recorrido. El problema que tiene es que es un ajuste muy sensible y debería usarse un trimpot multivueltas por que si nó es un verdadero parto ajustar la corriente de reposo con movimientos muuuuuy finitos. Para remate está muy variable la tensión de linea y la fuente entrega entre 58.2 y 59.3V mientras estoy ajustando.
> 
> Y tuve que dejar de jugar por que se largó un bruto aguacero y explotó a la mie#@$&@ el trafo frente de casa. Llegaron los bomberos, la cana, la empresa de energía, la payasa Filomena y todo el mundo...cortaron la calle ..y siguen cayendo litros de agua...LPM.


Se te fue la mano con la corriente de reposo, volaste el trafo de la ciudad , cientos de habitantes sin luz ahora ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Se te fue la mano con la corriente de reposo, volaste el trafo de la ciudad , cientos de habitantes sin luz ahora ....


Tal cual       
El post lo hice desde el celu por que en casa tenía una fase en 226V, otra en 128V y otra en cero...y después ya no tuve nada.
La energía volvió como a las 3 de la mañana....y se mantuvo por que bajé un poquito el preset del bias jajajajaja

PD: recién me entero que los focos LED funcionan con 120V. Sabía que la fuente de corriente tiene un margen de trabajo bastante amplio pero no imaginé que llegara tan abajo. Solo un par de lámparas de 4W no encendían (creo que son Philips) pero las truchesquis del Maxiconsumo van como piña...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora estoy probando el segundo PCB y funciona OK previo a hacer las modificaciones del PCB anterior. Ya estoy directo con la fuente de 55V (casi 59V) y las mediciones son las caaaasi las mismas del simulador...las diferencias están entre 30 y 100 mV en todos los puntos.
Se nota una ligera elevación de temperatura en Q2, de alrededor de 2ºC y parece que este amplificador alcanza más rápidamente el equilibrio de Ibias vs. tiempo
Hoy está bastante mas fresco que ayer así que las mediciones de temperatura no son muy significativas, pero el trafo ya vá por los 39ºC mientras que el disipador está en 30.4ºC con una temperatura ambiente de 28ºC
Por lo visto todo funciona OK, así que hay que ajustar la corriente estática y mañana probar con alterna sobre la dummy-load...y puede aparecer humo...

Continuará.


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora estoy probando el segundo PCB y funciona OK previo a hacer las modificaciones del PCB anterior. Ya estoy directo con la fuente de 55V (casi 59V) y las mediciones son las caaaasi las mismas del simulador...las diferencias están entre 30 y 100 mV en todos los puntos.
> Se nota una ligera elevación de temperatura en Q2, de alrededor de 2ºC y parece que este amplificador alcanza más rápidamente el equilibrio de Ibias vs. tiempo
> Hoy está bastante mas fresco que ayer así que las mediciones de temperatura no son muy significativas, pero el trafo ya vá por los 39ºC mientras que el disipador está en 30.4ºC con una temperatura ambiente de 28ºC
> Por lo visto todo funciona OK, así que hay que ajustar la corriente estática y mañana probar con alterna sobre la dummy-load...y puede aparecer humo...
> 
> Continuará.


Si el Texas fuera una serie de Netflix me los miraría todos juntos y seguidos, pero bueno... habrá que esperar hasta mañana.......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les informo que se suspende la construcción del ampli hasta nuevo aviso por que se reventó el capacitor de entrada de la fuente conmutada del osciloscopio, así que tengo que desarmarlo, limpiarle el líquido denso que desparramó (con olor a pis de gato), comprar un capacitor nuevo, instalarlo y ver que otra cosa palmó 

Solo lo enchufé, lo encendí (estaba alejado de todo lo peligroso), le puse una punta para medir la señal de entrada al ampli..... y mandó una nube de humo denso y oloroso...LPMQLP!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Les informo que se suspende la construcción del ampli hasta nuevo aviso por que se reventó el capacitor de entrada de la fuente conmutada del osciloscopio, así que tengo que desarmarlo, limpiarle el líquido denso que desparramó (con olor a pis de gato), comprar un capacitor nuevo, instalarlo y ver que otra cosa palmó
> 
> Solo lo enchufé, lo encendí (estaba alejado de todo lo peligroso), le puse una punta para medir la señal de entrada al ampli..... y mandó una nube de humo denso y oloroso...LPMQLP!!!


Hola caro Don Dr. Zoidberg , se bien como es , lo mismo si paso conmigo pero no fue ningun capacitor electrolictico explotado.
La fuente paro de funcionar y para ayudar tanbien es un tipo conmutada full range (90 hasta 240Vac de entrada) .
Mi Osciloscopio es un viejo Tektronix model 485 fabricado en 1978 , por ahora si queda parado , sigo con otro reserva hasta tener un tienpo libre para tentar repararlo o en urtimo caso levo a un taller especializado para hacer lo debido mantenimiento (en casa de hierreiro lo espeto es de palo , Jajajaja)
Te recomendo altamente lo mas rapido que possible for  limpiar con Alcool Isopropilico toda la tarjeta de circuito inpreso para descontaminar lo acido que derramo , ese acido es altamente corrosivo y conductivo.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Daniel!!!!
Recién compré el capacitor de reemplazo y ahora voy a desarmar el resto para ver si cayó líquido dentro de la zona blindada donde está la electrónica digital y la de precision.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias Daniel!!!!
> Recién compré el capacitor de reemplazo y ahora voy a desarmar el resto para ver si cayó líquido dentro de la zona blindada donde está la electrónica digital y la de precision.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Siiiiiii , limpie muy  bien toda tarjeta de circuito inpreso y cheque todo lo resto si acaso fue contaminado con ese acido que vazo.
Enpleye Alcool Isopropilico (99%) , es mas caro pero igualmente efectivo y despues seque bien con la ayuda de un secador de pelos prestado de su señora o hija  , jajajajajajaja.
Recomendo tanbien testear sienpre con una lampara incandescente en serie con la Red Electrica , ese viejo truco Indio sienpre nos salva de possibles maiores desabores!
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya cambié el capacitor, limpié todo con isopropílico en aerosol (que tiene como 30 años de antiguedad) y le pasé un pincel con los pelos recortados...y sí, habían algunas manchitas en la zona de la electrónica, que por suerte está bajo un blindaje con perforaciones que atajó casi el 100% del líquido. Dejé que se evaporara el alcohol, armé todo menos la carcasa trasera y parece que ya está esta funcionando de nuevo. Por ahora lo dejo encendido un rato a ver si no explota alguna otra cosa, pero parece que solo fué el capacitor pedorr0 chino que dice que tenía aislación de 400V y palmó con 319 de pico.
Fuente afuera: el cap estaba atrás del trafo pero ya lo había quitado

Sin la tapa trasera y ya armado de nuevo:

ese capacitor medio "marrón" que dice 100uF x 420V es el recambio (2 biden blue   )
y funcionando de nuevo:

Va a quedar desarmado otro rato para medir temperaturas y mañana ya será otro día...
Ahhhh...y este es el capacitor HDRMP y LPMQLP

Es de no creer que apenas inflado haya echado tanta porquería adentro del gabinete y largado semejante cantidad de humo...


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sin la tapa trasera y ya armado de nuevo:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259978
> ese capacitor medio "marrón" que dice 100uF x 420V es el recambio (2 biden blue   )


Ese capacitor medio "marrón" parece ser marca Nichicon, y si es así, es de muy buena  calidad !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rorschach dijo:


> Ese capacitor medio "marrón" parece ser marca Nichicon, y si es así, es de muy buena  calidad !!!


La verdad que ni me fijé la marca por que estaba apurado por cambiarlo y me embocaron otras cosas en el trayecto, pero no creo que sea Nichicon....sería demasiada suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ayer hablábamos con Peppo de ésto :









						22000uf 75v 105ºc 65x120mm Hitachi - C. Electr. C/tornillos - $ 8.355
					

22000uF 75VDC 105ºC 65x120mm HITACHI - CAPACITOR ELECTROLÍTICOTERMINALES ROSCADOS CON TORNILLOSDiámetro: 65mmAlto: 120mmNuestra empresa cuenta con 22 años de experiencia en Importación-Exportación y Distribución de Componentes Electrónicos desde Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires, Argentina.De...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Terrible capacitor...y terrible precio    

*PD:* Les cambié la resistencia R5 a 120 ohms con lo que la ganancia del amplificador se vá a 31dB (35.5) y con eso y la salida máxima del preamplificador Fapesa (440mVrms ==> 1.3Vpp) llego a los 33W sobre carga de 8 ohms con distorsión del 0.4% vs. 0.8% predicha por Texas (que lo hace con un leve recorte en la parte superior de la señal de salida ==> feo)


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad que ni me fijé la marca por que estaba apurado por cambiarlo y me embocaron otras cosas en el trayecto, pero no creo que sea Nichicon....sería demasiada suerte


Nichicon original : 
​Es parecido al que colocaste, capaz que sí es Nichicon !!!


​


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya cambié el capacitor, limpié todo con isopropílico en aerosol (que tiene como 30 años de antiguedad) y le pasé un pincel con los pelos recortados...y sí, habían algunas manchitas en la zona de la electrónica, que por suerte está bajo un blindaje con perforaciones que atajó casi el 100% del líquido. Dejé que se evaporara el alcohol, armé todo menos la carcasa trasera y parece que ya está esta funcionando de nuevo. Por ahora lo dejo encendido un rato a ver si no explota alguna otra cosa, pero parece que solo fué el capacitor pedorr0 chino que dice que tenía aislación de 400V y palmó con 319 de pico.
> Fuente afuera: el cap estaba atrás del trafo pero ya lo había quitado
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259977
> Sin la tapa trasera y ya armado de nuevo:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259978
> ese capacitor medio "marrón" que dice 100uF x 420V es el recambio (2 biden blue   )
> y funcionando de nuevo:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259979
> Va a quedar desarmado otro rato para medir temperaturas y mañana ya será otro día...
> Ahhhh...y este es el capacitor HDRMP y LPMQLP
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259992
> Es de no creer que apenas inflado haya echado tanta porquería adentro del gabinete y largado semejante cantidad de humo...


Ahora le pusiste uno p_i_ola



Rorschach dijo:


> Nichicon original :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259996​Es parecido al que colocaste, capaz que sí es Nichicon !!!
> 
> 
> ​



Es un Nippon Chemin  Com, es bueno también .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Es un nippon chemin com, es bueno también


Si...es mas parecido a ese..y dice KME en el costado, igual al que mostrás... aunque los chinos truchan todo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta mañana pasé cerca del museo y me mandé a ver si quedaba algo interesante...y me compré esto:
a)-Dos parlantes Audifiel 6x4" con la idea de hacer un par de pequeños baffles para poner al lado del monitor de la compu ($100 c/u)

b) Una bolsa con cinco potes estéreo de 50K deslizables (hay tres lineales y dos logarítimicos, 4 son para montaje en PCB y 1 para soldarle cables)...que algún día voy a conectar a la plaqueta del *P94* de ESP que hice hace mas de 12 años. Me costó $50 el pack de 5 potes...


En fin...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parlante De Auto 6x4 Re 40wa 4 Ohms Nuevo - $ 1.500
					

Más de 10 años vendiendo en MercadoLibre. Muchisimos compradores nos eligieron y recomendaron. EL PRECIO ES UNITARIO,POR UN PARLANTE 6X4Hacemos envíos hacia todo el país!




					parlantesaudifiel.mercadoshops.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aaahhhhhh....esos son rango extendido, pero se fueron al cara#$%@& con el precio!!! Laboratorios Funken ya no existen y esos parlantes no son ninguna "perla codiciada". El modelo de los míos es "6 x 4 M"...que andá a saber que significa. Hay que medirlos por que tampoco sé que edad tienen...


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esta mañana pasé cerca del museo y me mandé a ver si quedaba algo interesante...y me compré esto:
> a)-Dos parlantes Audifiel 6x4" con la idea de hacer un par de pequeños baffles para poner al lado del monitor de la compu ($100 c/u)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260251
> b) Una bolsa con cinco potes estéreo de 50K deslizables (hay tres lineales y dos logarítimicos, 4 son para montaje en PCB y 1 para soldarle cables)...que algún día voy a conectar a la plaqueta del *P94* de ESP que hice hace mas de 12 años. Me costó $50 el pack de 5 potes...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260252
> 
> En fin...


¿Los Audifiel 6 x 4 que compraste son de imán cerámico, o de alnico?, porque si son de alnico, son más antiguos !!!, más Vintage !!!


----------



## Sdppm

Esos 6x4 no son para las teles de antes? La mía tenía un belbar  de esas medidas ybers de 16ohms


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rorschach dijo:


> ¿Los Audifiel 6 x 4 que compraste son de imán cerámico, o de alnico?, porque si son de alnico, son más antiguos !!!, más Vintage !!!


La verdad es que no sé... Los compré por que eran los dos últimos que tenían...aunque hay varios más pero son blindados y valen $300 c/u. También hay un par mas chico, de 5 x 3", pero ya me parecieron muy pequeños.


Sdppm dijo:


> Esos 6x4 no son para las teles de antes? La mía tenía un belbar de esas medidas ybers de 16ohms


Ni idea...pero es probable que sí, aunque estos son de 4 ohms así que a lo mejor son para auto.

*PD:* tienen un sello en la campana que dice 8303 y si sigue la misma línea de los semiconductores (ponele) serían de enero de 1983


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bue.....hoy probé uno de los amplificadores con señal de 1kHz y 250mVpp ==> 1.25W / 8 ohms del dummy-load
Y....puuuuffffff...salió humo. Aún no encuentro que corno fué lo que echó humo, pero fué en la zona del VAS y sus alrededores. El TIP36 (Q6 en el plano), que se veía completamente trucho, pues parece que lo era por que está en corto CE, así que habrá que cambiarlo. El TIP35 que no parecía tan trucho....por ahora pinta normal. Las mediciones "en resistencia" en ambas plaquetas son casi idénticas excepto el TIP36 de la que voló, así que con un poco de suerte zafamos cambiando un solo transistor.

Además, yo le había colgado el osciloscopio a la entrada y sobre la carga, y cuando encendí el amplificador la señal de entrada se deformó y la de salida era de bastante amplitud pero igual de deformada...hasta que salió humo y apagué todo. Transistores truchos y LPMQLP...


----------



## ccolonna

99% que es tu diagnostico el acertado...  pero testea el TIP29 de ese 36... me han arrastrado la salida y yo siempre culpando al 35-36.
Lo mismo...de esos no dejé registro pero con mi "metodologia" no los ponía si daban mas de 150 según recuerdo....y un poco menos ..mejor.
Solo una vez me tocaron malos...y lamenté  haber cambiado los anteriores porque solo era un tema de terminales muy cortos y maltratados.
Espero ayude.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me hice un ratito y cambié el TIP36 pero nó el del PCB donde palmó sino del otro...de esa forma puedo probar de nuevo mas tranquilo que no hay otro componente que esté potencialmente palmado.
Luego abrí el TIP36 que quité y esto es lo que había adentro:

no alcanza a dar ni asco el tamaño de la pastilla de silicio....tiene 0.5 x 0.5 mm      pero al menos no tiene la goma blanca vomitiva encima 
Ahora he puesto este otro que pinta mejorcito...y que es lo que debería haber hecho desde el principio:


Ya mañana probaré a ver que sucede...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy me hice un ratito y cambié el TIP36 pero nó el del PCB donde palmó sino del otro...de esa forma puedo probar de nuevo mas tranquilo que no hay otro componente que esté potencialmente palmado.
> Luego abrí el TIP36 que quité y esto es lo que había adentro:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260493Ver el archivo adjunto 260494
> no alcanza a dar ni asco el tamaño de la pastilla de silicio....tiene 0.5 x 0.5 mm      pero al menos no tiene la goma blanca vomitiva encima
> Ahora he puesto este otro que pinta mejorcito...y que es lo que debería haber hecho desde el principio:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260495
> 
> Ya mañana probaré a ver que sucede...


!Por ese tamaño dese Chip seguramente es un "die" de 2N2907 , Jajajajajajajaja!
Att
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carluz

Que triste que vendan estas cosas... imaginate si fuera el unico que tenes para reemplazar en un equipo de electromedicina o de telemetría en aeronautica...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

carluz dijo:


> Que triste que vendan estas cosas... imaginate si fuera el unico que tenes para reemplazar en un equipo de electromedicina o de telemetría en aeronautica...


Esos TIP estaban e los circuitos de las compuertas de un laboratorio de Wuhan..............


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora probé con el TIP36C de ST...y esa parte de la onda funciona OK, pero la parte "negativa" tiene una oscilación que no sé de donde sale, pero probablemente sean del TIP35C semi-trucho. Mañana voy a ver si consigo alguno "mas original" a un precio razonable...o le pongo el MOSPEC que tengo. Por lo menos ahora no explotó, aunque el disipador estaba tibio con una salida de 1.25Vpp sobre 8 ohms...que son algo así como 24mW   


Continuará...


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora probé con el TIP36C de ST...y esa parte de la onda funciona OK, pero la parte "negativa" tiene una oscilación que no sé de donde sale, pero probablemente sean del TIP35C semi-trucho. Mañana voy a ver si consigo alguno "mas original" a un precio razonable...o le pongo el MOSPEC que tengo. Por lo menos ahora no explotó, aunque el disipador estaba tibio con una salida de 1.25Vpp sobre 8 ohms...que son algo así como 24mW
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260550
> 
> Continuará...


Uf que feo! agregar ceramico 1nf entre base y colector de Q5 para probar , sino transistor trucho....


----------



## sebsjata

1nF es medio exagerado para el capacitor miller, de 100p-470pF o máximo 680pF para no limitar tanto el ancho de banda, no he seguido el tema así que no se donde está el diagrama, en que pagina esta? vi uno en la pagina 8 pero no se si es ese.
la configuración es sziklai es normal esa oscilación, generalmente aparece solo en el semiciclo negativo como en este caso, agrega el capacitor entre la base de Q5 a colector o de base de Q5 a negativo, de base a negativo es mas estable me a dado mejores resultados a mi, si sigue oscilando agrega una resistencia base stopper, no se como se calcula pero un valor común es de 10Ohm, interconecta la resistencia entre el colector de Q5 y la base de Q7, lo mismo para la parte de arriba.


----------



## ccolonna

sebsjata dijo:


> 1nF es medio exagerado para el capacitor miller, de 100p-470pF o máximo 680pF para no limitar tanto el ancho de banda, no he seguido el tema así que no se donde está el diagrama, en que pagina esta? vi uno en la pagina 8 pero no se si es ese.
> la configuración es sziklai es normal esa oscilación, generalmente aparece solo en el semiciclo negativo como en este caso, agrega el capacitor entre la base de Q5 a colector o de base de Q5 a negativo, de base a negativo es mas estable me a dado mejores resultados a mi, si sigue oscilando agrega una resistencia base stopper, no se como se calcula pero un valor común es de 10Ohm, interconecta la resistencia entre el colector de Q5 y la base de Q7, lo mismo para la parte de arriba.


Lo del capacitor lo hice y puse de 470pF. 

No me queda claro lo de esta resistencia entre el colector de Q5 y la base de Q7 , o sea sacar la conexión directa y poner la resistencia de unos 10 Ohms ?

Lo de C3 a 100 uF me dejó con intriga...quizás en unos días saque la tapa de nuevo   y voy a medir un poco de nuevo teniendo estos datos.
Esa oscilación en la parte negativa la tenia vista....  modifique mucho...pero me parece que el capacitor de 470pF la hizo muy poco notable.

Saludos y muy buen aporte!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me puse a ver si podía solucionar la historia de la oscilacion parásita en la onda negativa.
Primero agregué un par de resistencias en los emisores de los TIP29/30 de 10 ohms según la recomendación de D. Self (degeneración de emisor).

Como no alcanzaba a eliminar toda la oscilación, le metí 100pF como capacitor de Miller según la recomendación de @sebsjata (1nF es gigante...y ya van a ver la simulación) 

y ahora sí se fué todo:

claro que este capacitor ni las resistencias vienen "gratis"...

Se vé claro que he perdido casi 2kHz de frecuencia de corte superior y 1Hz en el corte inferior. Además he perdido casi 2dB de ganancia...que es algo que debo verificar y que me parece que es peor....pero no por las resistencias sino por el generador berreta con el que estoy probando.

*PD-1:* Creo que debo cambiarle la pila al osciloscopio por que se le pierde la fecha...   

*PD-2:* le he sacado casi 12W @1kHz durante un par de minutos y el disipador se calienta y comienza a bajar la corriente de reposo...parece que el acople del xVbe es bastante efectivo.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@indemornin 
Tendrás disponible el manual Texas de la edición 1977 / 78???? Ahí sale un poco mas de detalle de estos amplificadores. Y si tenés disponible el libro donde aparecen los preamplificadores Siemens también estaría bueno...no creo que nadie reclame luego de  50 años....


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> @indemornin
> Tendrás disponible el manual Texas de la edición 1977 / 78???? Ahí sale un poco mas de detalle de estos amplificadores. Y si tenés disponible el libro donde aparecen los preamplificadores Siemens también estaría bueno...no creo que nadie reclame luego de  50 años....


Hola. Lo que tengo del pre Siemens lo subi en la pagina 1 de este tema. El manual Texas lo tengo en papel pero te adjunto una copia digitalizada de los amigos tecnicosaurios que es lo mismo con su permiso, y algunas fotos que digitalice...no hay mucho mas que eso, el libro es casi todo caracteristicas de los transistores y curvas y los diagramas de aplicación los ya conocidos...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 21, 2021

a ver si abre este?


----------



## sebsjata

ajústate de nuevo el bias?, al agregar la resistencia degenerativa el bias va abajar y con esa de 10Ohm prácticamente va a desaparecer la corriente de polarización, yo no la colocaría tan alta, en mis practicas con resistencia del orden de 0.22Ohm me a funcionado bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> ajústate de nuevo el bias?, al agregar la resistencia degenerativa el bias va abajar y con esa de 10Ohm prácticamente va a desaparecer la corriente de polarización, yo no la colocaría tan alta, en mis practicas con resistencia del orden de 0.22Ohm me a funcionado bien.


Sisi, había bajado bastante pero con un retoque del preset volvió a su lugar.
Hoy voy a revisar la modificación por el problema de la ganancia final del amplificador pero con ese valor de resistencia la estabilidad del bias es mucho mayor y no anda "oscilando" alrededor del valor fijado.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Y cambiar el sospechoso TIP35 como sugeriste en el momento de visualizar la oscilación por primera vez ya que solo afectaba al semiciclo negativo.?????????? 
Desde luego las modificaciones sugeridas son eficaces pero con un coste en las prestaciones finales desastroso. 
La primera impresión puede ser la buena, no te gustaba es TIP35 que además es el responsable de ese semiciclo distorsionado, cambialo por uno confiable.... La onda positiva se veía de maravilla......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> El manual Texas lo tengo en papel pero te adjunto una copia digitalizada de los amigos tecnicosaurios que es lo mismo con su permiso, y algunas fotos que digitalice...no hay mucho mas que eso, el libro es casi todo caracteristicas de los transistores y curvas y los diagramas de aplicación los ya conocidos...


Gracias @indemornin !!!
Yo tambien tengo ese documento de tecnicosaurios pero la digitalización es medio espantosa y hay cosas que no se ven bien pero gracias de nuevo por tomarte el trabajo.
     

Lo de Siemens te lo pedí por que comentaste que tenías un libro de donde habías tomado lo que subiste y sería interesante tenerlo en el foro. En su momento comentaste que el archivo era muy grande, pero podes subirlo comprimido en zip y cortado en varias partes del tamaño admitido por el foro. Eso lo podes hacer con el mismo soft de compresión, por ejemplo el 7-zip. Pero no te hagas drama si no podés, era de pedigüeño nomás.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 22, 2021



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Y cambiar el sospechoso TIP35 como sugeriste en el momento de visualizar la oscilación por primera vez ya que solo afectaba al semiciclo negativo.??????????


Seeeee...eso hubiera sido lo ideal, pero no consigo transistores TIP35 que al menos parezcan originales, y los truchos los tienen al mismo precio que los originales en mouser . Este semi-trucho ayer soportó bastante potencia con un calentamiento normal, así que tal vez no es tan falso sino de alguna segunda fuente "desconocida".

Creo que no es una buena época para armar amplificadores con transistores de alta potencia...

PD: los dos amplificadores Texas que he armado, juntos, son lo mismo que *una* plaqueta con dos TDA7294 del ampli de 8 canales....y eso me predispone a no gastar mas dinero en estos amplificadores. Con que funcionen razonablemente bien ya estamos hechos...


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo de Siemens te lo pedí por que comentaste que tenías un libro de donde habías tomado lo que subiste y sería interesante tenerlo en el foro. En su momento comentaste que el archivo era muy grande, pero podes subirlo comprimido en zip y cortado en varias partes del tamaño admitido por el foro. Eso lo podes hacer con el mismo soft de compresión, por ejemplo el 7-zip. Pero no te hagas drama si no podés, era de pedigüeño nomás.


En cuanto pueda lo subo, son 75Mega , soy un "Queso" para la informatica , no es lo mio ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Uuuhhhhh.....75 megas....
Lo vas a tener que dividir en 15 pedazos de 5 megas c/u.
Acá tenes como se hace con el 7-zip:





						How to Split a File Using 7-Zip | Web Hosting Hub
					

This is a walk through guide



					www.webhostinghub.com


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Seeeee...eso hubiera sido lo ideal, pero no consigo transistores TIP35 que al menos parezcan originales, y los truchos los tienen al mismo precio que los originales en mouser . Este semi-trucho ayer soportó bastante potencia con un calentamiento normal, así que tal vez no es tan falso sino de alguna segunda fuente "desconocida".

Es un PROBLEMA lo de los componentes falsificados....bueno, siendo justos y tras ver la "autopsia" del TIP y el tamaño de su cristal, no se puede llamar ni copia, más bien una estafa.... un BC5XX tiene más cistal de silicio.... en Europa, independientemente de su procedencia, están saliendo muy buenos los TIP2955 y TIP3055, compatibles perfectamente con los que usas.......TIP35C y TIP36C, incluso en la disposición de su patillaje.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

He estado midiendo un rato el amplificador, y si bien ya no tiene oscilaciones parásitas, la ganancia de tensión es MUY baja. Originalmente tiene una ganancia de 28dB y yo lo llevé (y simulé) a 31dB para así evitar modificar el preamplificador Fapesa y lograr la máxima excitación. Pues bien...resulta que mido y solo tiene alrededor de 20dB de ganancia, así que hay algo que tiene un problema.
Si bien es un sistema de lazo cerrado, por lo visto la falla puede estar en el VAS (Q2) o en la etapa de entrada (Q1) que a su vez trabaja generando la señal de error (es un restador de corriente) que es amplificada para lograr la señal de salida.
Como ya conversamos antes, Q2 está muy exigido de temperatura por que disipa alrededor de 260mW cuando el máximo (al aire) es de 360mW pero dudo que sea eso, aunque puedo cambiarlo por un BC337. El otro es Q1, que si bien es viejo yo siempre asumí que estaban sin uso y hoy la patrona me comenta que algunos de ellos los usó en sus prácticas de electrónica en la universidad  así que hay que dudar un poco de su estado físico, si bien la ganancia era correcta.... 
Habrá que seguir midiendo y cambiando cosas....

Continuará.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Doctor tu patrona los usa, la mía los tira `porque en esta casa hay muchos trastos`.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

He estado revisando y midiendo todo el circuito (sin abrir el lazo de realimentación): todas las tensiones son muuuy similares a las del manual (excepto las que van conectadas mas o menos directamente a la alimentación [yo tengo ahora 59.2V y el manual mide sobre 55V], pero la diferencia con el manual se mantiene muuuy cercana a esos 4V). Las tensiones alternas a 1kHz las he comparado con la simulación y son casi casi idénticas excepto la salida del VAS que está sobre los 3.1V para una entrada de 320mV. El xVbe mantiene ~1.3V entre las bases de los drivers y eso está OK, así que voy a cambiar el VAS por un BC337 y veremos que sucede.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá ya ocurren cosas muy raras....
Tal como dije antes, las tensiones y corrientes *estáticas *están muuuuy parecidas a lo que dice el manual. Cambié el 2A98 del VAS por un BC337...y mejoró muchísimo la estabilidad del bias..en menos de 10 minutos ya está en un valor completamente estable, pero la ganancia de tensión no aumentó (el BC337 tiene un hFE de 400 vs 170 del 2A98). Hay que recordar que estoy haciendo todas las pruebas a 1kHz....así que se me dió por barrer un poco en frecuencia a ver que sucedía, y resulta que si bajo la frecuencia (llegué hasta 400Hz) sigue disminuyendo la amplitud, mientras que si aumento la frecuencia (llegué hasta 22kHz) la amplitud de salida aumentó hasta 5.56Vpp versus los 3.20Vpp a 1kHz, lo que representa un aumento de la ganancia de 5dB . Evidentemente ese comportamiento en frecuencia es completamente estrafalario...

Me parece que voy a tener que revisar la plaqueta track por track a ver si hay alguna pista chueca o algo mal conectado o algun componente de los viejos que esté portándose mal, por que la verdad es que no tengo NPI que es lo que sucede...

Por supuesto que he simulado absolutamente todos los cambios que hice y este amplificador - en AC - está completamente alejado de la simulación, que resulta perfectamente operativa en base a la teoría.

Yo sabía que por algo odiaba a este bicho....


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá ya ocurren cosas muy raras....
> Tal como dije antes, las tensiones y corrientes *estáticas *están muuuuy parecidas a lo que dice el manual. Cambié el 2A98 del VAS por un BC337...y mejoró muchísimo la estabilidad del bias..en menos de 10 minutos ya está en un valor completamente estable, pero la ganancia de tensión no aumentó (el BC337 tiene un hFE de 400 vs 170 del 2A98). Hay que recordar que estoy haciendo todas las pruebas a 1kHz....así que se me dió por barrer un poco en frecuencia a ver que sucedía, y resulta que si bajo la frecuencia (llegué hasta 400Hz) sigue disminuyendo la amplitud, mientras que si aumento la frecuencia (llegué hasta 22kHz) la amplitud de salida aumentó hasta 5.56Vpp versus los 3.20Vpp a 1kHz, lo que representa un aumento de la ganancia de 5dB . Evidentemente ese comportamiento en frecuencia es completamente estrafalario...
> 
> Me parece que voy a tener que revisar la plaqueta track por track a ver si hay alguna pista chueca o algo mal conectado o algun componente de los viejos que esté portándose mal, por que la verdad es que no tengo NPI que es lo que sucede...
> 
> Por supuesto que he simulado absolutamente todos los cambios que hice y este amplificador - en AC - está completamente alejado de la simulación, que resulta perfectamente operativa en base a la teoría.
> 
> Yo sabía que por algo odiaba a este bicho....


Vamos que Ud puede , el mundo en vilo !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dado que las simulaciones son 100% positivas en cuanto al funcionamiento, se me ocurre que el problema puede ser algun componente pinchado, y acá tengo dos de ellos potencialmente peligrosos:
1- El capacitor de salida (2500uF x 50V)
2- El que controla el ancho de banda del "restador" de entrada (C1 --> 100uF x 25v), y ese queda fuera del lazo de realimentación (en realidad es justo donde se resta la entrada y la realimentación) así que decidí simular el comportamiento de ese capacitor para bajos valores, aunque cuando lo medí me resultó de 98uF  
Fíjense lo que resulta de la simulación:


La primer curva roja (la mas "interna") tiene un comportamiento bastante parecido a lo que ví cuando hice el barrido en frecuencia, aunque sugiere que la capacidad efectiva es aún menor que 1uF....estará taaaan jodid0??? Mañana o mas tarde lo voy a cambiar por uno de 100uF nuevo que creo que tengo guardado por ahí y voy a ver que ocurre....por que otra cosa no se me ocurre.

El capacitor de salida también lo simulé, y si bien hace la "campanita" del BW mucho mas angosta, no deforma la salida como con esta variación. De todas formas ese es mucho mas fácil cambiarlo, que aunque tengo uno de 2200uF x 35V, si lo pruebo sin carga no creo que se exceda la tensión máxima de aislación....o andará por ahí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es al ped0...si uno aprende usar las herramientas y el sentido común...hay pocas cosas que se escapen 
Cambié el capacitor C1 que desacopla la resistencia de emisor (ver gráfico de arriba) por que parecía palmado según las simulaciones:

y funcionó a la perfección según lo analizado vía simulación!!!!!

La tensión de entrada exacta son 336mV y la de salida...12V ==> _20 * log( 12/0.336)_ = *31.05 dB* !!!! 

Este módulo ya está OK. Ahora hay que reparar y ajustar el otro 

*PD: *Por suerte estaba bien el capacitor de salida.
*Moraleja:* no usés electrolíticos que tengan 40 años de antigüedad de estar guardados.


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es al ped0...si uno aprende usar las herramientas y el sentido común...hay pocas cosas que se escapen
> Cambié el capacitor C1 que desacopla la resistencia de emisor (ver gráfico de arriba) por que parecía palmado según las simulaciones:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261061
> y funcionó a la perfección según lo analizado vía simulación!!!!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261062
> La tensión de entrada exacta son 336mV y la de salida...12V ==> _20 * log( 12/0.336)_ = *31.05 dB* !!!!
> 
> Este módulo ya está OK. Ahora hay que reparar y ajustar el otro
> 
> *PD: *Por suerte estaba bien el capacitor de salida.
> *Moraleja:* no usés electrolíticos que tengan 40 años de antigüedad de estar guardados.


Que bueno!!!! Cuando en casa hacemos ese tipo de "operaciones" nos tomamos el trabajo de testear cada componente antes de armar algo, pero estás perdonado!!!!

Ah!! ya que estamos sería bueno indicar y medir al componente responsable de ese tipo de falla, osea :cuantos uf era el cap , cuantos uf tiene ahora , ESR, antiguedad , marca/modelo. ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaa....ya lo había medido antes de colocarlo y me dió 98uF...pero mirá ahora:


En la foto no se vé un pomo, pero el capacitor es un Siemens axial de 100uF x 25V. La fecha de nacimiento es 04-1978 --> casi casi 43 añitos.
En el diagrama del manual Texas es el C3. La capacidad actual no puedo saberla por que la foto muestra 73uF pero bajó hasta 64uF y luego comenzó a subir y bajar oscilando entre 66 y 74uF....andá a saber que le pasa. Ahora descanza en paz en el basurero.


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa....ya lo había medido antes de colocarlo y me dió 98uF...pero mirá ahora:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261065
> 
> En la foto no se vé un pomo, pero el capacitor es un Siemens axial de 100uF x 25V. La fecha de nacimiento es 04-1978 --> casi casi 43 añitos.
> En el diagrama del manual Texas es el C3. La capacidad actual no puedo saberla por que la foto muestra 73uF pero bajó hasta 64uF y luego comenzó a subir y bajar oscilando entre 66 y 74uF....andá a saber que le pasa. Ahora descanza en paz en el basurero.


Es un Siemens de los buenos...que macana, nos defraudo!!! Causa: "deterioro químico"

Esta bien, es un cap chico barato se tira y reemplaza y listo! Pero... algunos dicen que si es un cap de 40 años nuevo , Siemens que nunca se uso y despues de cuarenta y tantos años se usa , lo que conviene hacer es ponerlo durante varias horas en una fuente cc , carga y descarga , y dicen recuperarlos, valido para los grandes cap caros !  Eso hacian los viejos técnicos valvulosos , no se si sera un cuento pero lo hacian!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Es un Siemens de los buenos...que macana, nos defraudo!!! Causa: "deterioro químico"


Cuando tenga un rato voy a medir el ripple de la fuente....a ver como se portan esos de 1000uF x 70V


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuando tenga un rato voy a medir el ripple de la fuente....a ver como se portan esos de 1000uF x 70V


Tengo aun Siemens de 5000 x 50 , y otros tantos de 2500 x 50 Siemens los Dorados, hasta con un agujero abajo y siguen andando en acoplo de salidas de audio y fuentes , los he medido y el valor lo tienen ... no se ve perdida de liquido ... y andan . Los compare con unos nuevos y no hay diferencia , supongo que si se usan periódicamente duran mas que estando en reposo, y de ahí otro cuento que dicen que hay que guardarlos cargados para que no haya deterioro químico de las placas , va eso lo tengo en cuenta con caps grandes , los chiquitos los tiro....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Esta bien, es un cap chico barato se tira y reemplaza y listo! Pero... algunos dicen que si es un cap de 40 años nuevo , Siemens que nunca se uso y despues de cuarenta y tantos años se usa , lo que conviene hacer es ponerlo durante varias horas en una fuente cc , carga y descarga , y dicen recuperarlos, valido para los grandes cap caros ! Eso hacian los viejos técnicos valvulosos , no se si sera un cuento pero lo hacian!


Si, yo también he oído eso de "regenerar" los electrolíticos, pero no tengo idea como se hace y mucha menos idea si sirve para algo....aunque tal vez sea util para filtros pero me resulta muy dudoso para este caso de trabajo con CA...

Voy a repasar el artículo de Bateman a ver que dice al respecto...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, yo también he oído eso de "regenerar" los electrolíticos, pero no tengo idea como se hace y mucha menos idea si sirve para algo....aunque tal vez sea util para filtros pero me resulta muy dudoso para este caso de trabajo con CA...


Bue....acá hay algo, aunque lo tomaría con "pinzas":








						Electrolytic Capacitor Repair
					

If you’ve ever worked on old gear, you probably know that electrolytic capacitors are prone to failure. [Dexter] undertook a repair of some four-decade-old capacitors in a power supply. He di…




					hackaday.com
				



y acá algo "mas detallado"...




__





						Reforming Electrolytic Capacitors
					

Here, you will find articles and information covering British, European and American vintage radios, with a bias to the 1930's and Art Deco. Valve and tube Radio Kits, Transmitters, Receivers and Hobby Kits for Radio enthusiasts.



					www.6v6.co.uk
				



aunque por ahí dice:


> The process of reforming an old aluminum electrolytic capacitor consists of the application of rated voltage, through a resistor, *for a period equal to five minutes plus one minute per month of storage*.


Psssss.....me voy a poner mas viejo de lo que soy si lo espero.... 5 + 43 x 12 = 521 minutos ==> 8h 45min


----------



## indemornin

Se los debía.
Los esquemas son gentileza de Siemens, RCA Victor y Fapesa, valvulares y transistorizados.

_*Nota del Moderador:*_
Archivos subidos al Foro.
Descargar todas las partes para poder descomprimir el contenido.


----------



## ccolonna

Se descargó 10 puntos. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Recién termino de "arreglar" el otro módulo y por supuesto que le hice los mismos cambios que al primero. Aún no lo pruebo con AC, pero las polarizaciones estáticas son casi idénticas al otro módulo. Le he ajustado la corriente de reposo (sobre las resistencias de emisor, no lo que pide Texas solo para el TIP36) en alrededor de 50mA. Digo "alrededor" por que hoy se complica un poco lograr un valor 100% estable ya que hay variación de la tensión de línea y eso influye en la alimentación y en bias....así es este diseño sin fuente de corriente en el VAS y solo con el bootstrap. De todas formas las variaciones son pequeñas... del orden de los 2mA máximo y así quedará.

Vuelvo a repetir que es impresionante como calienta el VAS, aún con el disipador 41862 + la artesanía que tuve que hacer para que ajustara bien al transistor. El disipador está MUY caliente...calculo que más de 50ºC en reposo por que solo puedo apoyar el dedo por menos de 5 segundos. En el otro amplificador también calentaba pero "creo" que no tanto como en este otro...aunque hoy tengo 60.5V de alimentación y en el otro trabajé con 57.5 o 58V por eso ahora este disipa casi 330mW.

Le pregunto a @ccolonna : vos notaste esa elevación de temperatura en el VAS cuando ajustaste tu amplificador??? Para mí es totalmente coherente con la potencia disipada por ese transistor pero nunca escuché que calentara  

PD: Ahora tengo 58.7Vdc de alimentación y bajó muuuucho la temperatura del VAS...

*Edito:*
Este módulo funciona OK: no tiene oscilaciones parásitas y las respuesta en frecuencia es "normal" como se supone que debería.
Pero no puede faltar algo raro: al generador de funciones, en vacío, me dá una señal senoidal de 340mV, pero cuando la conecto al amplificador la senoide toma una forma "rara"....pero la salida del amplificador es completamente senoidal     aunque la ganancia es un poco mas baja, de 30.7dB
Esta vez voy a revisar las soldaduras...

*Edito de nuevo:*
Ya está...era la soldadura de terminal de masa de la entrada. Ahora si está perfecto e igual al otro canal.
Amplificadores listos...vamos ahora con los pre


----------



## ccolonna

Siempre mantuve la corriente de reposo muy baja, el mínimo para que la distorsión no fuera audible y notable...
hice eso mismo con los 2 diodos que tiene ahora para el BIAS, se escucha bien y está estable...
Siempre en estas condiciones y habiendoló cambiado por un BC337 en forma temprana y disipador pequeño, la temperatura no fue nunca preocupante... en todos los diseños que espíe de los Audinac y otros...llevaba disipador. Las 2 hojitas que me trajo Plaquetodo lo pedía también...aunque con errores (q2 y q3 ? ) y sin especificar.

En mi caso, con pocos instrumentos y un conocimiento limitado...cualquier intento de llevar la corriente de reposo a los valores sugeridos terminaba quemando.  

Estoy anotando los cambios mas notables y cuando termine quizás vaya por un paso mas de confiabilidad 
Hasta ahora anoté  C3 a 100uf , bajar los capacitores de Q4 y Q5 a 100pF (están en 470pF) y poner los resistores de 10 Ohms.
Ahora que tengo el osciloscopio puedo medir mejor muchas de estas cosas.

El haber dejado el voltaje en 54 volts contra los 62 volts que he medido para mi ayuda mucho...

Pero algo raro hay...como decís...por que nunca anduvo el sistema de protección ??? Hasta yo me di cuenta que calentaba la salida un montón...no puede ser que publiquen esa parte para que pasé eso.... 

No creo con esto poder ayudarte mucho, espero algo de esto te sirva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá voy a dejar el esquema final que yo armé para estabilizar el ampli. Hay cambios de algunos valores pero no están en este esquema para no hacer lío, así que les voy a dejar también las simulaciones de Simetrix (ahí está todo) por que me permitieron ajustar el amplificador a las especificaciones y me orientaron para ir derecho a las fallas que yo había cometido.
Espero que les sea de utilidad  

PD: yo no lo probé, pero es casi seguro que el capacitor Miller del driver puede bajarse de 100pF, lo que es bueno para conservar la respuesta en alta frecuencia. Yo no lo pude estimar por que en el modelo simulado no aparecían las oscilaciones parásitas y automatizar un barrido con el generador de funciones era un despelote de sacar y poner capacitores al boleo...

Les dejo algunas recomendaciones:
1- Traten de no pasarlo de los 58Vcc de alimentación, por que si bien los transistores no corren riesgo el problema es el VAS que "se hirve!!!".
2- *Asegurense de fijar bien el transistor del xVbe al disipador de los de potencia USANDO el disipador 41862* *y no como yo hice*, ya que ese disipador ayuda a que el xVbe no siga tan de cerca la evolución térmica de la etapa de salida (seeee....es una trampita inesperada). En mi caso hay algo de sobrecompensación de la corriente de reposo tal como podía esperarse, pero para zafar un poco ajusté mas alto la corriente estática....algo de 45mA en los transistores de potencia que son 50mA sobre las resistencias. En esas condiciones y con el disipador que yo usé a mas o menos 48ºC la corriente de reposo sobre las resistencias había bajado a 39mA....si lo mantienen mas frío mejora....
3- No hay problema de cablear los transistores de potencia, pero los cables deben ser *CORTOS*!!!!...no más de 4cm en lo posible.
4- El ajuste del preset del bias es un verdadero parto, así que sean muy calmos para moverlo y no lo giren a lo loco por que van a palmar la etapa de salida.



ccolonna dijo:


> Pero algo raro hay...como decís...por que nunca anduvo el sistema de protección ??? Hasta yo me di cuenta que calentaba la salida un montón...no puede ser que publiquen esa parte para que pasé eso....


No sé por qué...yo directamente lo quité por que me interesan mas los parlantes que los transistores de potencia, y al estar acoplado por capacitor es casi imposible que este amplificador pueda dañar un parlante si falla un transistor.


----------



## switchxxi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé por qué...yo directamente lo quité por que me interesan mas los parlantes que los transistores de potencia, y al estar acoplado por capacitor es casi imposible que este amplificador pueda dañar un parlante si falla un transistor.


A menos que el capacitor tenga fugas, y se ponga en corto, y de paso corte la pista de tierra que va al parlante y lo conecte al riel negativo y haga conducir siempre al transistor del riel positivo. 

Fuera de broma, la verdad que es admirable el trabajo que llevaban estos bichitos y como algunos estaban mejor construidos que algunos amplificadores integrados actuales.

Con esos equipos o aprendías o aprendías. Incluso yo he aprendido una o dos cosas y eso que ni siquiera he metido mano en este proyecto. La mas importante es que el Dr. ya se debe conocer el nombre de las madres de varios fabricantes de componentes electrónicos.

Como muchos otros, sigo expectante esta novela, por el mismo canal, a cualquier hora.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

switchxxi dijo:


> Fuera de broma, la verdad que es admirable el trabajo que llevaban estos bichitos y como algunos estaban mejor construidos que algunos amplificadores integrados actuales.


No es taaaaan así. Los actuales, básicamente, son amplificadores operacionales de potencia y por eso son mucho mas controlables y modelables que estos otros "viejos" realimentados en corriente.
Si te fijas bien, la realimentación del VAS no solo contempla el efecto Miller sino que tambien se usa para ajustar la respuesta en alta frecuencia y eso complica el cumpla con las normas "actuales" de alta fidelidad.
Este esquema de Texas está lejos de ser lo mejor de la época, pero dado el avance en electrónica y parlantes de ese entonces, es algo de funcionamiento "aceptable".... que yo no hubiera armado de no ser una deuda pendiente de 40 años atrás.
Como comenté antes, estos dos engendros que he logrado que trabajen (a los 57 años) son muy inferiores a *un* PCB del ampli de 8 canales, y ocupan el cuádruple de espacio ...lo que no es algo bueno.
Para mí esto no es mas que una diversión auto-heredada, y si bien siempre se aprende algo, en este caso es mas lo que apliqué que lo que aprendí, pero al menos me quedó claro que era imposible que lo dejara operativo a mis 17 años de edad.....


----------



## sebsjata

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Asegurense de fijar bien el transistor del xVbe al disipador de los de potencia


@Dr. Zoidberg , en la configuración sziklai el transistor xVbe debe de estar censando la temperatura de los drivers, de los finales no, ahora si tienes sobre compensación debes de reducir Tempco, D.self habla de eso y en la web también

el de la izquierda lo reduce y el de la derecha lo aumenta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> en la configuración sziklai el transistor xVbe debe de estar censando la temperatura de los drivers, de los finales no


Eso lo tengo totalmente claro pero el diseño original es tal como lo he hecho hasta que me dí cuenta del "truco" del disipador de Q3....disipador que no tengo y el enlace del xVbe con los drivers es físicamente imposible .
Así que veré de agregar "algo" que aumente la resistencia térmica de Q3 con el disipador.
Es una truchada pero así es la vida y la evolución de la electrónica y las computadoras...


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para mí esto no es mas que una diversión auto-heredada, y si bien siempre se aprende algo, en este caso es mas lo que apliqué que lo que aprendí, pero al menos me quedó claro que era imposible que lo dejara operativo a mis 17 años de edad.....


Me asombran gratamente ciertos puntos en común, lo mio mas descabellado quizás ...
Yo a mis 15 años habiendo leído solamente está colección que compré (gracias a mi madre) en ese mismo año,1985...
me lancé a ver que había para armar 'mi' amplificador...que es donde compré este kit Plaquetodo...solo PCB.
Yo iba a un Secundario Comercial (!) ni siquiera por ahí perfilaba...pero lo que jamas imaginé es haber comprado uno de los proyectos que mas dolores de cabeza le dio hasta a la gente que sabia mucho !!!   Antes de los elementos truchos , tuve la poca información de Plaquetodo, el Manual Texas lo conseguí para ir a un comercio que me lo prestaba para copiar, no fotocopiar..no salía ni dejando documentos del negocio...esto en 1989.  Luego vinieron los Leea en 16 Ohmns sin que yo lo sepa...con razón no tiraba lo que yo quería !!! No me daban los números.  Pero no se...es desafiante... capricho..decir 'Voy a tener un Texas 70 w que anda...y lo hice yo'    
Lastima que épocas de cámara a rollito...donde prácticamente nada quedó registrado mas que la memoria de uno y anotaciones. 
Pero en resumen..de un mismo modo extraño...sigue dando satisfacciones como este dialogo con uds. de un tema pendiente de solo 35 años!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por la época donde encaré este amplificador (1980) un amigo que estudiaba electrónica en la secundaria (yo soy mecánico de la misma escuela pero iba un par de años adelante y por eso me perdí electrónica) encaró y llevó a cabo el ampli Fapesa de 100W con trafo excitador. Lo terminó a la perfección con vúmetro LED y en un gabinete alucinante....mientras yo seguía a los tropiezos con este Texas...y quería terminarlo, pero no daba pie con bola. No era una competencia con mi amigo sino que nos ganábamos unos pesos poniendo música y luces en los "asaltos" .... y solo teníamos disponible un Audison de 60W medio lesionado por un corto accidental y podía dejarnos a gamba en cualquier momento. Pues bueno....pasó el tiempo y el hdp del Texas se resistía a funcionar....
De ahí mi bronca y deseo de terminarlo a mi manera de una vez por todas.

Que quede claro que de electrónica sabía poco y nada, pero con 17 años uno piensa llevarse el mundo por delante...hasta que se lleva una muralla por delante y aterriza en la realidad...pero eso ya es historia vieja.

Por fortuna, logré calmar mi bronca luego de 40 años y comprobar que el conocimiento adquirido y el apoyo de otras personas vale mucho más que las ganas de atropellar la realidad.


----------



## indemornin

ccolonna dijo:


> Me asombran gratamente ciertos puntos en común, lo mio mas descabellado quizás ...
> Yo a mis 15 años habiendo leído solamente está colección que compré (gracias a mi madre) en ese mismo año,1985...
> me lancé a ver que había para armar 'mi' amplificador...que es donde compré este kit Plaquetodo...solo PCB.
> Yo iba a un Secundario Comercial (!) ni siquiera por ahí perfilaba...pero lo que jamas imaginé es haber comprado uno de los proyectos que mas dolores de cabeza le dio hasta a la gente que sabia mucho !!!   Antes de los elementos truchos , tuve la poca información de Plaquetodo, el Manual Texas lo conseguí para ir a un comercio que me lo prestaba para copiar, no fotocopiar..no salía ni dejando documentos del negocio...esto en 1989.  Luego vinieron los Leea en 16 Ohmns sin que yo lo sepa...con razón no tiraba lo que yo quería !!! No me daban los números.  Pero no se...es desafiante... capricho..decir 'Voy a tener un Texas 70 w que anda...y lo hice yo'
> Lastima que épocas de cámara a rollito...donde prácticamente nada quedó registrado mas que la memoria de uno y anotaciones.
> Pero en resumen..de un mismo modo extraño...sigue dando satisfacciones como este dialogo con uds. de un tema pendiente de solo 35 años!!!
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261193


Recomiendo los tomos 7 y 8, en los mismos hay diagramas de los amplis Fapesa 25W , 40W , 100W , y el de 100W con darlingthon el mismo que salio en la revista Elektor!! además diagramas de preamplificadores tipo Fapesa 100 porciento transistorizados , éxtasis!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estaba revisando los temas que usé de apoyo para la construcción  del amplificador y encontré *esta consulta* del amigo @ccolonna
La respuesta es *SI*..el amplificador Texas no tiene ningun problema de operar sin carga a la salida, con o sin señal de excitación. Se le puede poner un protector de parlantes, mas que nada por el thump al encender y apagar, pero no es necesario poner una carga artificial ni nada por el estilo.
Yo lo he medido y ensayado sin carga para ponerlo a punto, y luego lo he cargado con 8 y 6 ohms....y se me salió el clip cocodrilo con el ampli a 10W de potencia...y no pasó absolutamente nada. Tambien me mandé un corto momentáneo a masa en los terminales del parlante...y tampoco pasó nada.
Este amplificador no es taaan loco como lo cuentan, solo hay que usar buenos componentes, agregar los de estabilización, corregir los valores chuecos y cumplir con la trampa del disipador para Q3....y debe salir funcionando.

El disipador para Q3 es casi inconseguible en la actualidad, peeeeero si aumentan un poco la corriente de polarizacion estática no habrá distorsion por cruce a poca potencia de salida, y a mas alta potencia la sobrecompensación no debería notarse audiblemente, así que tampoco es para cortarse las venas...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como estaba un poco al dope se me ocurrió aplicar "la técnica" de regenerar capacitores electrolíticos que sale *en este link* que ya pasé antes...y ver si es cierto. Así arrancamos:
1- Primero el capacitor que estaba pinchado: a este medidor le tengo mas confianza que al tester por que lo prueba a 800Hz...muy cerca de donde yo hice las pruebas. Vean que solo marca 2.1uF  

2- Para comparar, vemos el del otro módulo que quité "preventivamente"... pero parece que estaba bien...

3- Ahora aplicamos "la técnica"....que según dice la web la tomaron de una publicación de 1945 . La regeneración comenzó a las 13:30 del 29/01/2021. Habrá que esperar al menos una hora para ver si la medida desciende por debajo de 27.5mV (el 10% de la lectura actual). Este capacitor tiene 25V de aislación, así que le vamos a mandar mas o menos eso para la regeneración según explica la página referida arriba (24.7V en este caso...). No le meto más por que tengo que dejarlo solo mientras como y no quiero que explote todo a la mie@#$%& cuando yo no esté.


*Edito: *Se supone que este proceso demorará 9 horas por que la fecha de fabricación del capacitor es del *04-76* !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cuando pasaron 35 minutos:

Cuando pasó 1:15 hs:

Parece que está palmado mal....
Veremos esta noche hasta donde llega.


----------



## ccolonna

Si vas a restaurar capacitores necesitas literatura mas moderna que esa...sabia que lo tenia.
.


----------



## ccolonna

Otra información que puedo aportar, en su momento me sirvió (1988 !!! ) es este Sistema Completo que salió en La Saber Electrónica 17,
(Las tengo cuidaditas...y eso que las leí)
Es de menos potencia ... pero sin conocer todosss lo amplificadores tiene una fuerte influencia del Texas.
Ya se que ya lo tenes al tuyo...pero si queres hacer una última comparación o algo del Previo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, me embolé y corté la "regeneración" del capacitor antes de tiempo....pero vean la secuencia:
A 2h 15minutos:

A las 5h 30minutos:

Me embole y corté la operación...pero vean el valor final del capacitor luego de cinco horas y media:

O la técnica es una chantada épica (que me suena bastante a eso...por que es "estricta" con los minutos de recuperación pero la resistencia que limita la corriente tiene un rango variable en un 150%....por que no es una operación de precisión   ) ...el capacitor no recuperó nada de nada y sigue tan palmado como antes......ppppsssssssssssssssss

Esta prueba debería ir *en este tema*...

Y mejor me voy a seguir con la simulación del pre Fapesa con filtros de rumble y scratch (que funcionan a la perfección pero hay que modificar el PCB ....creo o recargar los conmutadores con redes RC).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponelo en remojo  , si se secó , nada se regenerará


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Tras leer con escepticismo la parte del hilo atinente a la regeneración de los electroliticos que me resultaba un tanto increíble, veo el artículo de los años 60 de la máquina regeneradora y además encuentro este http://www.pisotones.com/CLT-R/CLT.htm nadie va a dedicar tiempo y dinero en máquinas que no funcionan por lo que creo que está técnica es solo aplicable y eficaz EN CIERTO TIPO DE CONDENSADORES, no a todos ellos.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> por lo que creo que está técnica es solo aplicable y eficaz EN CIERTO TIPO DE CONDENSADORES, no a todos ellos.....


  
A juzgar por las tensiones involucradas para "regenerar" me dá la impresión de que esto solo se usa(ba) para los capacitores electrolíticos de los equipos valvulares....o algo por el estilo....pero no parece útil para los capacitores de baja tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al fabricar capacitores electrolíticos enroscan dos papeles de aluminio con un separador de papel embebido en solución saturada de agua y borax , luego del armado mecánico viene a parte de la formación del capacitor con aplicación de tensiones en un principio reducidas que de van aumentando con el transcurso de las horas , entonces sobre uno de los aluminios se forma una capa de óxido de aluminio , terrible aislante.

La regeneración no es mas que la réplica de ese proceso , perooooooooooo , para que ocurra debe existir la solución saturada de borax , si el capacitor se secó no ocurrirá y perderemos el tiempo ! 

Saludos ! Amén !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Efectivamente Horacio.....todo lo viejo se seca......incluso en los hombres.......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aprovechando un rato "libre" y considerando *este mensaje* de @ccolonna en su tema del amplificador Texas se me ocurrió probar en simulación la operación de la fuente del amplificador usando un filtro CRC...total...normalmente me sobran algunos voltios que por ahí ayudan a calentar el VAS, así que no perdería mucho mas que calor si meto una resistencia en la fuente. El circuito sería este y lo que está marcado en verde es la resistencia a colocar:

El comportamiento actual de la fuente es este (la carga siempre consume 1 ampere...que es mas o menos lo normal a un nivel de escucha mas bien "muuuy alto"):

Este otro sería con una resistencia de 1 ohm:

y esto otro sería con 2.2 ohms:

Las curvas rojas es la salida del rectificador y la verde es la salida luego del filtrado. Se vé claramente que la tensión media de salida cae un poco por debajo de los 55V (54.5V en la segunda imagen y 54V en la tercera), pero lo mejor es la reducción de frecuencia y de amplitud de las componentes espectrales, lo que suena a reducir el ruido final en la salida del amplificador....y de paso baja un poco la tensión de alimentación sin necesidad de regular.
Personalmente creo que 2.2 ohms ya es medio mucho, pero con 1.2 o 1.5 ohms podría andar bien y no sería necesario que la resistencia disipe mucha potencia...pero debo averiguarlo.

Mas tarde vuelvo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta es la respuesta temporal con una resistencia de 1.5 ohms:

y esta es la FFT de la señal de salida:

Fíjense que la primer armónica en 100Hz está muy atenuada (-43dB) y la segunda en 200Hz es más baja aún (-56dB), así que vamos a ir por esa resistencia. La tensión eficaz sobre la resistencia (considerando la salida del rectificador) es de 1.13V ==> Potencia = (V^2) / R = (1.13^2) / 1.5 = 860mW ==> 1.5 ohm 3W debería funcionar sin problemas...

*PD: *Esto lo analizo no por que sea un delirante, sino por que mirando el PCB recordé que tengo un puente que une los dos primeros capacitores en paralelo con los dos segundos, y eso me permitiría quitarlo y reemplazarlo por la resistencia del filtro CRC   . Ver el siguiente esquema:


Veremos que hay en stock...
parece que no hay nada de 1R5...habrá que comprar el lunes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y como no tengo resistencias de 1.5 ohm 3W para soldar en la fuente, me puse a jugar un rato con el "Sistemas de Sonido" de FAPESA, el Simetrix y el "Small Signal Audio Design" de D. Self para ajustar yo un control de tonos a mi gusto y con medios, por que la simulación de los circuitos originales de FAPESA sigue sin "salir bien". Luego de algunas horas llegué a este circuito que es el que voy a armar, donde hay algunos cambios circuitales y varios de componentes (digo...voy a armar si la simulación transitoria me sale OK, por que aún no la pruebo del todo):

Por lo menos he podido dejar todos los potenciómetro del mismo valor ==> 100K 

Los graves y agudos funcionan a la perfección y según las especificaciones (luego de toquetearlos bastante, claro):

y le agregamos los medios...que también quedaron bien pero costó un poco más:

Los filtros de rumble y scratch originales funcionan OK, pero mejor no activarlos por que serruchan ancho de banda a lo loco 


Hay algunas irregularidades menores en la respuesta en frecuencia, como que hay una atenuación de 0.6dB a 20Hz que se vá reduciendo a medida que sube la frecuencia y desaparece cerca de los 600/700Hz. No es muy grave, pero si tengo ganas después voy a rastrear de donde viene....por que todo el bardo es en la zona del control de tono.


----------



## indemornin

Y Feliz dia "Internacional" del Técnico electrónico" !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya teniendo "casi" desculado el preamplificador, me puse a limpiar los PCB con virulana (tienen 40 años de guardados pero estaban muuuuy bien protegidos) y luego los pinté con flux para mas tarde analizar que cambios hay que hacer en los tracks a fin de incorporar los filtros de rumble y scratch (A.K.A. púa...como nuestro amigo de Valencia). Creo que el control de tono zafa bastante fácil por que la mayoría de las conexiones son externas sobre los potenciómetros o hay algunos pequeños cambios de capacitores por resistencias. El problema son los filtros, por que ahí hay que agregar los componentes sobre los interruptores, pero también pinta que hay que cortar algún track y perforar algún agujerillo por ahí.

El control de loudness se los debo....por ahora.

Estos son los dos PCB del preamplificador "normal" FAPESA:


Cuando tenga novedades sigo...

*PD:* Voy a tener que modificar un poco el filtro del preamplificador, por que esta nueva versión consume 9.2mA frente a los 7mA de la versión original, así que habrá que achicar un poco la resistencia serie que baja la tensión. Según mis cálculos hay que bajar de 2200 ohms a 1630 ohms (equivalente a 1K8 // 18K con un error del +0.39% según *este software *que hice hace tiempo). Como decía un conocido presentador..."todo tiene que ver con todo"...)


----------



## Juan Jose

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya teniendo "casi" desculado el preamplificador, me puse a limpiar los PCB con virulana (tienen 40 años de guardados pero estaban muuuuy bien protegidos) y luego los pinté con flux para mas tarde analizar que cambios hay que hacer en los tracks a fin de incorporar los filtros de rumble y scratch (A.K.A. púa...como nuestro amigo de Valencia). Creo que el control de tono zafa bastante fácil por que la mayoría de las conexiones son externas sobre los potenciómetros o hay algunos pequeños cambios de capacitores por resistencias.* El problema son los filtros, por que ahí hay que agregar los componentes sobre los interruptores,* pero también pinta que hay que cortar algún track y perforar algún agujerillo por ahí.


Tipico de los amplificadores de esa época, algunos como los SANSEI tenían esa tipología. Usaban todo los componentes de filtro de rumble, pua, loudnes etc.... sobre los correspondientes interruptores. 





						Amplificador  Sansei entra en protección
					

Buenas gente, ayer mi hermano se compro un amplificador: Sansei 880-A. Creo que es el primer amplificador que veo con tal acabado, los tipos no dejan nada al azar, la verdad un caño.  Lo abro, y un 2n3055 de cada canal, estaba oxidadisimo, sin pasta termica ni nada. Los cambie, a todos estos...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



saludos y suerte con el preamplificador!!

JGA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Jose dijo:


> Tipico de los amplificadores de esa época, algunos como los SANSEI tenían esa tipología. Usaban todo los componentes de filtro de rumble, pua, loudnes etc.... sobre los correspondientes interruptores.


Sisi...así recuerdo haberlos visto cuando era (muy) joven, por eso pienso armarlos de esa manera y tratar de minimizar el daño al PCB...claro, primero hay que conseguir los conmutadores que quepan ahí y sean de palanca.
La otra historia es que estos PCB taaaaan viejos no están pensados para usar conectores de ningún tipo y si bien para el ampli mas o menos pude usar pines torneados, acá estoy muuuuy complicado y creo que voy a tener que cablear al PCB....lo que es un despelote importante y fuente de muchas fallas.

Tambien estoy trabajando sobre un control de loudness de 1963 que encontré en la web, pero me falta un rato largo para integrarlo al preamplificador.


Juan Jose dijo:


> saludos y suerte con el preamplificador!!


Gracias JJ !!!! Y saludos también para vos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

indemornin dijo:


> Y Feliz dia "Internacional" del Técnico electrónico" !!!!


!Ojalá este incluso tanbien  los "canbiadores de piezaz al azar" , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Citando al Doctor " a fin de incorporar los filtros de rumble y scratch (A.K.A. púa...como nuestro amigo de Valencia). " cuando esté terminado el proyecto que titula éste hilo y en ejercicio de mi legítimo derecho de autor del copyright del filtro al que mi bisabuelo materno dió nombre......ruego me sea empaquetado el ampli y remitido a la dirección que facilitaré más adelante.......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> cuando esté terminado el proyecto que titula éste hilo y en ejercicio de mi legítimo derecho de autor del copyright del filtro al que mi bisabuelo materno dió nombre......ruego me sea empaquetado el ampli y remitido a la dirección que facilitar


Mirá que en algún momento pensé en venderlo una vez terminado, y gustoso te lo enviaría....pero el problema es la fecha de "terminación" del proyecto....hasta ahora totalmente desconocida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mirá que en algún momento pensé en venderlo una vez terminado, y gustoso te lo enviaría....pero el problema es la fecha de "terminación" del proyecto....hasta ahora totalmente desconocida.


Sin contar los costos $$ de enbio para otro continente, jajajajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.



ccolonna dijo:


> Si vas a restaurar capacitores necesitas literatura mas moderna que esa...sabia que lo tenia.
> .Ver el archivo adjunto 261297Ver el archivo adjunto 261298Ver el archivo adjunto 261299Ver el archivo adjunto 261296


!Me encantaria demasiadamente puder veer los proyectos de radio AM/FM desa hermosa revista!
!Jo nin habia nascido aun , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Conseguí estas llaves conmutadoras para los filtros, loudness y otras cosas que aún no sé que son en el frente del gabinete del amplificador. No estaban en oferta pero me hicieron "precio viejo" mas un importante descuento por que hay que abrirlas y meterles limpia-contacto por que son viejas y no todos los contactos funcionan. En fin....al menos todas tienen el mismo enganche para la perilla.... y veremos que ocurre por que no voy a poder montar ahí - como pensaba - todos componentes que debo agregar, así que deberé hacer un PCB a tal efecto.

Hay que entender que sobran contactos a lo loco, por que cuatro llaves son séxtuples-inversoras (3 DPDT) y otras dos son óctuples-inversoras (4 DPDT)    , y lo máximo que necesito son cuadruples inversoras (2 DPDT)...pero por tres biden blue valía la pena la compra


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Doctor espero y deseo equivocarme pero esos conmutadores van a ser, desgraciadamente, un nido de averias y falsos contactos....recuerdo hace muchos años, los problemas que daban....el accionador esta en el plano vertical y el mecanismo i conexiones en el horizontal...es por ello que creo que sucede en esos que has comprado, habia que desplazar el movimiento 90 grados y de ahi los problemas....habia otros en cambio que el verdadero circuito de conmutacion estaba en el plano vertical y lo que hacia era prolongar la conexion , no el mecanismo, al horizontal.....
En resumen, si los mecanismos moviles de interrupcion/conmutacion estan en plano vertical y son accionados DIRECTAMENTE por la palanca....exito.
Si la palanca se articula y acciona mecanismos en el plano horizontal por donde se suelda al PCB.....como dicen ustedes por esos lares no guta.....
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Doctor espero y deseo equivocarme pero esos conmutadores van a ser, desgraciadamente, un nido de averias y falsos contactos....recuerdo hace muchos años, los problemas que daban....el accionador esta en el plano vertical y el mecanismo i conexiones en el horizontal...es por ello que creo que sucede en esos que has comprado, habia que desplazar el movimiento 90 grados y de ahi los problemas....habia otros en cambio que el verdadero circuito de conmutacion estaba en el plano vertical y lo que hacia era prolongar la conexion , no el mecanismo, al horizontal.....
> En resumen, si los mecanismos moviles de interrupcion/conmutacion estan en plano vertical y son accionados DIRECTAMENTE por la palanca....exito.
> Si la palanca se articula y acciona mecanismos en el plano horizontal por donde se suelda al PCB.....como dicen ustedes por esos lares no guta.....
> Un saludo.


No entendí nada 
Lo que hace la palanca es algo como desplazar un carro horizontal hacia atrás y hacia adelante. Ese "carro" es quien cierra el contacto con uno u otro par de terminales de cada inversor. La mayoría de los contactos funciona OK, pero hay tres o cuatro en total que no lo hacen. Así que creo que son los que no te gutan.
De todas formas son lo único que encontré parecido a lo que necesito. Esta tarde voy a ver si recorro la ultima casa de electrónica y analizar que tienen ahí que pueda funcionar.... pero no recuerdo haber visto nada de este tipo.
Cuando desarme una llave les muestro la estructura interna y la forma de operación.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Es que estaba escrito en portugues....de ahi que Daniel lo entendiera bien.....tu lo has descrito en otras palabras respondiendo a lis inquietudes, el macanismo que realmente conmuta esta en el plano de soldadura (horizontal ) y la palanca que lo acciona en el frontal del chasis ( vertical ) esa articulacion suele ser problematica, recuerdo falsos contactos e incluso problemas de lubricacion....espero y deseo equivocarme. Lo deseable es que el mecanismo de conmutacion este en el frontal , en el mismo sitio que la palanca que lo acciona y cablear hasta el impreso....vease ejemplo y los hay de todas tomas y circuitos posibles....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 2, 2021



			C-11.449/4 CONMUTADOR 4 CIRCUITOS Y 2 POSICIONES
		


Todos los circuitos y posiciones necesarios....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora sí....
Veremos que sucede, y si no van bien...habrá que salir a comprar otros, tal vez de ese tipo, solo que las "palancas" no coinciden con el estilo del frente....
PD: te diré que compré *las seis* llaves por la mitad del precio *de uno* de esos del aviso que linkeaste


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

La pandemia esta golpeando con CRUELDAD EUROPA, es por ello que hacemos todo lo posible por Internet.....compras, envios, etc.....y SI, los comerciantes SE ESTAN APROVECHANDO DE ESO.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bue...en media hora dejé completamente operativos 5 de los 6 conmutadores. El principal problema es que los contactos externos (los pines) estaban muy sucios y "oxidados" (cubiertos de una cosa negra). Les pasé con una lija 220 sujeta a un palito de helado para que no se arrugue, luego vaporicé limpiacontactos en los huecos de acceso al interior de la llave y apliqué la técnica de los 10 "perilla arriba...perilla abajo"...algo parecido a Homero:




y funcionaron todos a la perfección.
Solo me resta reparar uno de los óctuples inversores que se resiste a mis técnicas de sanación....

Próximamente más novedades....


----------



## ccolonna

Podes utilizar redundantes los contactos sobrantes para asegurar el contacto en caso que fallé alguno con el tiempo...en esa distancia no creo que agregue ruido ni nada.  (ya le aplicaríamos técnicas de avionica)


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya teniendo "casi" desculado el preamplificador, me puse a limpiar los PCB con virulana (tienen 40 años de guardados pero estaban muuuuy bien protegidos) y luego los pinté con flux para mas tarde analizar que cambios hay que hacer en los tracks a fin de incorporar los filtros de rumble y scratch (A.K.A. púa...como nuestro amigo de Valencia). Creo que el control de tono zafa bastante fácil por que la mayoría de las conexiones son externas sobre los potenciómetros o hay algunos pequeños cambios de capacitores por resistencias. El problema son los filtros, por que ahí hay que agregar los componentes sobre los interruptores, pero también pinta que hay que cortar algún track y perforar algún agujerillo por ahí.
> 
> El control de loudness se los debo....por ahora.
> 
> Estos son los dos PCB del preamplificador "normal" FAPESA:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261444
> 
> Cuando tenga novedades sigo...
> 
> *PD:* Voy a tener que modificar un poco el filtro del preamplificador, por que esta nueva versión consume 9.2mA frente a los 7mA de la versión original, así que habrá que achicar un poco la resistencia serie que baja la tensión. Según mis cálculos hay que bajar de 2200 ohms a 1630 ohms (equivalente a 1K8 // 18K con un error del +0.39% según *este software *que hice hace tiempo). Como decía un conocido presentador..."todo tiene que ver con todo"...)


Se ve que era más barato en esa época poner un filtro de Rumble en lugar de usar correa o tracción directa, ahora entien cuando entraron las bandejas japonesas les pasaron el trapo  a las winco y Galileo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sisi , estaba pensando en hacer eso cuando diseñe el PCB, por que como me sobran tantos inversores puedo poner varios en paralelo cosa de que si falla alguno los otros cubran su mal funcionamiento y no dejar inversores sin conectar. Primero debo sentarme a analizar cuantos inversores necesito para cada llave y así poder elegir cual llave va donde  . La zona del panel frontal que debo atender con estas llaves es la siguiente:


así que el cálculo de inversores es mas o menos el siguiente:

El filtro de *rumble* y el de *scratch* necesitan cuatro interruptores cada uno para estéreo, así que ahí puedo poner los de 8 inversores en paralelo de a dos. El de *loudness* aún no lo simulo del todo, pero me parece que usará al menos un inversor completo en cada canal, y me quedan llaves que traen de a 6....
Hay una llave que dice "*equal.*" que no se que corno será, aunque se me ocurre que puede ser un bypass al control de tono, y en ese caso serían uno o dos inversores por canal, que tengo disponibles...pero si son dos no serán redundantes.
Por ultimo, *sist. a* y *sist.b* irían conectadas a los parlantes y auriculares para conmutar entre ellos...cosa que no voy a hacer sino que las llaves van a activar unos relays y con ellos voy a hacer la conmutación de los sistemas de parlantes. No les tengo fé a las llaves para mandar salidas de parlantes por ahí...y tengo una parva de relays SPDT de 12V 10A de épocas inmemoriales.

*Aclaro:* cuando digo inversor ==> es un switch SPDT

El otro problema que tengo es que no encuentro llaves dobles de 5 posiciones 2 polos para el selector de entradas:

y tampoco la de 3 posiciones y 2 polos que necesito para el modo de operación de la salida del preamplificador...en el museo hay de 4 polos pero solo dos posiciones 

Y después hay que hablar del vúmetro....que no conviene usar uno con alimentación regulada, así que voy tratar de analizar el D. Self que usa una sola fuente de corriente constante para alimentar todos los LEDs.

Gracias @ccolonna !!


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisi , estaba pensando en hacer eso cuando diseñe el PCB, por que como me sobran tantos inversores puedo poner varios en paralelo cosa de que si falla alguno los otros cubran su mal funcionamiento y no dejar inversores sin conectar. Primero debo sentarme a analizar cuantos inversores necesito para cada llave y así poder elegir cual llave va donde  . La zona del panel frontal que debo atender con estas llaves es la siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261550
> así que el cálculo de inversores es mas o menos el siguiente:
> 
> El filtro de *rumble* y el de *scratch* necesitan cuatro interruptores cada uno para estéreo, así que ahí puedo poner los de 8 inversores en paralelo de a dos. El de *loudness* aún no lo simulo del todo, pero me parece que usará al menos un inversor completo en cada canal, y me quedan llaves que traen de a 6....
> Hay una llave que dice "*equal.*" que no se que corno será, aunque se me ocurre que puede ser un bypass al control de tono, y en ese caso serían uno o dos inversores por canal, que tengo disponibles...pero si son dos no serán redundantes.
> Por ultimo, *sist. a* y *sist.b* irían conectadas a los parlantes y auriculares para conmutar entre ellos...cosa que no voy a hacer sino que las llaves van a activar unos relays y con ellos voy a hacer la conmutación de los sistemas de parlantes. No les tengo fé a las llaves para mandar salidas de parlantes por ahí...y tengo una parva de relays SPDT de 12V 10A de épocas inmemoriales.
> 
> *Aclaro:* cuando digo inversor ==> es un switch SPDT
> 
> El otro problema que tengo es que no encuentro llaves dobles de 5 posiciones 2 polos para el selector de entradas:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261551
> y tampoco la de 3 posiciones y 2 polos que necesito para el modo de operación de la salida del preamplificador...en el museo hay de 4 polos pero solo dos posiciones
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261552
> Y después hay que hablar del vúmetro....que no conviene usar uno con alimentación regulada, así que voy tratar de analizar el D. Self que usa una sola fuente de corriente constante para alimentar todos los LEDs.
> 
> Gracias @ccolonna !!


En ML hay de cinco y cuatro posiciones de tres polos, también hay un vendedor que vende repuestos de audinac


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> En ML hay de cinco y cuatro posiciones de tres polos, también hay un vendedor que vende repuestos de audinac


Sisi   , estuve viendo ML, pero prefería buscarlas acá por el que el envío me sale lo mismo que varias llaves. Creo que alguien conocido va por CABA en unos días. Si puede, le pido que me las compre y me las traiga, pero mientras tanto voy a seguir buscando por acá....


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisi   , estuve viendo ML, pero prefería buscarlas acá por el que el envío me sale lo mismo que varias llaves. Creo que alguien conocido va por CABA en unos días. Si puede, le pido que me las compre y envíe, pero mientras tanto voy a seguir buscando por acá....


La distancia es un tema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Se ve que era más barato en esa época poner un filtro de Rumble en lugar de usar correa o tracción directa, ahora entien cuando entraron las bandejas japonesas les pasaron el trapo a las winco y Galileo.


Yo no me acuerdo mucho, pero esos filtros eran comunes en los amplificadores de los 80's. El tema del rumble era por los discos alabeados que solían haber en las casas. El ruido de púa era por problema de suciedad en los surcos o en la púa...y era molesto. Los amigos rusos tienen algunas digitalizaciones de discos en 24/192 y se escucha claramente el ruido de púa...lo que pudre todo el esfuerzo.
Yo recuerdo haber encontrado un long-play en la casa de una tía que tenía una grabación casi original de "Yellow brick road" de Elton John, pero tuve que lavar el disco por que el scratch era insoportable. Luego de lavado mejoró muchísimo pero algo quedaba, tal vez por daños en los surcos.

Si hay alguien que sepa mas del tema o tenga la memoria mas fresca, sería bueno que aportara algo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya le puse la resistencia de 1.5 ohms 3W a la fuente para convertirla en un filtro PI:

y me parece que voy a usar estos dos relay DPDT marca ISKRA para conmutar los sistemas A/B de parlantes:

...total, se bancan 2A en los contactos, nunca conmutarían con carga (en realidad no deben...) y tengo esos dos relays aislados del planeta. Es decir, o uso esos dos o uso cuatro SPDT que conmutan 10A. Casi que cualquiera vá dadas las codiciones de operación y que solo conmutan AC ya que el capacitor de salida de los amplificadores evita cualquier componente de CC a la salida.
Acá está el datasheet de esos relays:


			http://www.ateco.it/pdf/art079_trk22.pdf


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no me acuerdo mucho, pero esos filtros eran comunes en los amplificadores de los 80's. El tema del rumble era por los discos alabeados que solían haber en las casas. El ruido de púa era por problema de suciedad en los surcos o en la púa...y era molesto. Los amigos rusos tienen algunas digitalizaciones de discos en 24/192 y se escucha claramente el ruido de púa...lo que pudre todo el esfuerzo.
> Yo recuerdo haber encontrado un long-play en la casa de una tía que tenía una grabación casi original de "Yellow brick road" de Elton John, pero tuve que lavar el disco por que el scratch era insoportable. Luego de lavado mejoró muchísimo pero algo quedaba, tal vez por daños en los surcos.
> 
> Si hay alguien que sepa mas del tema o tenga la memoria mas fresca, sería bueno que aportara algo.


Lo que pasa queuchos tenían la winco y nunca regulaban el peso de la cápsula que de por si era pesado y chau discos, si saltaba le ponían monedas,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estaba revisando el PCB del preamplificador para saber cuales cambios hay que hacer para insertar los filtros de rumble y scratch...y afortunadamente casi que no hay nada que hacer, excepto quitar un par de componentes que están tachados con *azul* en la siguiente foto.

Hay un "inconveniente" y es que a la serigrafía de los capacitores electrolítico les falta el punto decimal (fijense los recuadros *verdes*), pero eso no es gran problema. Los recuadros *rojos* marcan un valor que faltó serigrafiar (el que puse con marcador) y otro que es completamente diferente de lo que muestra el circuito de Fapesa.
Revisando los tracks del PCB, si bien hay algunos cambios menores, las conexiones son exactamente las mismas del libro.
El control de medios se arma directamente sobre el potenciómetro y se cablea al PCB junto a los graves y agudos.
Los filtros los voy a armar en el PCB que soporta los conmutadores y luego tiraré cables al preamplificador, aunque ya medí y veo que voy a tener problemas con el largo de los conmutadores y la fuente de alimentación, aparte de que el "frente" del conmutador, donde va la palanca, no entra en el hueco que trae el contrafrente del gabinete y voy a tener que agrandar con el mini-torno...e instalar los conmutadores puestos cabeza-abajo.


----------



## indemornin

Que lindo trabajo estas haciendo. Recuerdo cuando arme mis gabinetes mc2002 (varios) opte por las llaves Bisal palanca originales , son doble inversora , sólo con esos contactos conmuto filtros de HF y LF estereo, claro no da la cantidad de contactos por lo que decidi hacer un filtro RC en ambos casos que da 6db/8 y no 12 como el fapesa, no se justo la frec. de corte pero lo calcule a oido (algo precario sin matematicas) como para que se noten los cortes y quede conforme, digamos que me ahorre un trabajo que me iba a llevar una vida entera pero Ud dele pa' delante!!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Esos interuptores/conmutadores son cosa buena.... Otra consulta indemornin... Indeafternun..... .???? Funcionas igual de dien que indemornin????,????? Y indenight, también???... Sorry, necesitaba un poco de humor para soportar esta m...... da de la pandemia.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Que lindo trabajo estas haciendo. Recuerdo cuando arme mis gabinetes mc2002 (varios) opte por las llaves Bisal palanca originales , son doble inversora , sólo con esos contactos conmuto filtros de HF y LF estereo, claro no da la cantidad de contactos por lo que decidi hacer un filtro RC en ambos casos que da 6db/8 y no 12 como el fapesa, no se justo la frec. de corte pero lo calcule a oido (algo precario sin matematicas) como para que se noten los cortes y quede conforme, digamos que me ahorre un trabajo que me iba a llevar una vida entera pero Ud dele pa' delante!!!!


La llaves Bisal son un caño!! Yo tengo unas giratorias de 11 posiciones que recuperé de un equipo de electromedicina y están iguales a nuevas....y creo que voy a tener que comprar las llaves de cinco posiciones y de tres en la CABA por que acá ya no existen esas cosas. Ayer anduve buscandolas en todas las casa de electrónica...y me quedé preocupado...me miraban como si estuviera completamente "chapita".

Esto los interruptores que conseguí es un parto, y además son gigantes y me va a costar un triunfo meterlas en el gabinete sin que choquen contra la fuente...como para empezar nomás...

Tuve que corregir el circuito de los filtros por que había hecho un "ahorro" y había dejado todo chueco. Ahora reajusté un poco los capacitores del filtro de rumble (cambié los de 100nF por 330nF, por que siempre queda activo un filtro T que cortaba en 47Hz y ahora lo hace en 12Hz) y ya tengo medio hecho el circuito que va a ir en el PCB...pero es un despelote importante: tuve que hacer las llaves en KiCad para poder conectarlas en el esquemático y luego tuve que hacer los footprints para poder colocarlas en el PCB, y ahora ya llevo el 70% del esquemático: al final no voy a usar los relays para los sistemas A y B sino que voy a poner todos los contactos en paralelo para canal izquierdo y derecho en cada llave que tengo con seis inversores (dos grupos de 3 SPDT en paralelo) y veré que hago con la salida de auriculares, pero seguramente le ponga un atenuador resistivo y listo. Así va quedando...

Me falta el control de Loudness sin pote con derivación que lo estoy estudiando. La simulación anda muy cerca de lo que debe ser, el drama es integrarlo en este preamplificador y conmutarlo in/out sin alterar el volumen de salida.
Y lo ultimo es el control ese que dice "equal." que estimo que es para baypasear el control de tono...y es lo que voy a hacer a menos que vos sepas otra cosa sobre esa maldita llave.

Por hoy ya me cansé de este bicho. Mas tarde haré el listado de materiales para ver que hay en stock y que hay que comprar, que espero que no sea mucho.


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La llaves Bisal son un caño!! Yo tengo unas giratorias de 11 posiciones que recuperé de un equipo de electromedicina y están iguales a nuevas....y creo que voy a tener que comprar las llaves de cinco posiciones y de tres en la CABA por que acá ya no existen esas cosas. Ayer anduve buscandolas en todas las casa de electrónica...y me quedé preocupado...me miraban como si estuviera completamente "chapita".
> 
> Esto los interruptores que conseguí es un parto, y además son gigantes y me va a costar un triunfo meterlas en el gabinete sin que choquen contra la fuente...como para empezar nomás...
> 
> Tuve que corregir el circuito de los filtros por que había hecho un "ahorro" y había dejado todo chueco. Ahora reajusté un poco los capacitores del filtro de rumble (cambié los de 100nF por 330nF, por que siempre queda activo un filtro T que cortaba en 47Hz y ahora lo hace en 12Hz) y ya tengo medio hecho el circuito que va a ir en el PCB...pero es un despelote importante: tuve que hacer las llaves en KiCad para poder conectarlas en el esquemático y luego tuve que hacer los footprints para poder colocarlas en el PCB, y ahora ya llevo el 70% del esquemático: al final no voy a usar los relays para los sistemas A y B sino que voy a poner todos los contactos en paralelo para canal izquierdo y derecho en cada llave que tengo con seis inversores (dos grupos de 3 SPDT en paralelo) y veré que hago con la salida de auriculares, pero seguramente le ponga un atenuador resistivo y listo. Así va quedando...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261693
> Me falta el control de Loudness sin pote con derivación que lo estoy estudiando. La simulación anda muy cerca de lo que debe ser, el drama es integrarlo en este preamplificador y conmutarlo in/out sin alterar el volumen de salida.
> Y lo ultimo es el control ese que dice "equal." que estimo que es para baypasear el control de tono...y es lo que voy a hacer a menos que vos sepas otra cosa sobre esa maldita llave.
> 
> Por hoy ya me cansé de este bicho. Mas tarde haré el listado de materiales para ver que hay en stock y que hay que comprar, que espero que no sea mucho.


Esa función equal y su llave podrás usarla para lo que más te guste o creas funcional. Originalmente se usa para seleccionar una entrada posterior equalizador donde iria conectado uno directamente , este a su vez pasaría sólo por pote de volumen y a la etapa de potencia, el objetivo tener una entrada especifica que bypasee todo el pre. También puede usarse para la función llamada monitor en algunos amplis, o lo que se te ocurra . Las llaves de sistema AyB activan los parlantes, las he usado hasta 70wrms y se la bancan asi que poner relés no creo tan necesario para un ampli hogar. Si es importante algún método de retardo antiplop dado el capacitor de acoplo en salida, aunque acostrumbrándose a tener una secuencia de encendido/apagado es suficiente, (quiero decir : primero power luego parlantes , para apagar bajar llaves parlantes y luego power)....toda una ingenieria no??? ja . Lo lindo de ese proyecto es agregar ( o "desagregar...".) que cada uno le de su impronta , osea hay cientos de variantes y cositas que uno puede poner y hacerlo más funcional a su modo. La distribución y cantidad de llaves y controles es muy divertido de operar en ese diseño de gabinete !Slds!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Esa función equal y su llave podrás usarla para lo que más te guste o creas funcional. Originalmente se usa para seleccionar una entrada posterior equalizador donde iria conectado uno directamente , este a su vez pasaría sólo por pote de volumen y a la etapa de potencia, el objetivo tener una entrada especifica que bypasee todo el pre. También puede usarse para la función llamada monitor en algunos amplis, o lo que se te ocurra . Las llaves de sistema AyB activan los parlantes, las he usado hasta 70wrms y se la bancan asi que poner relés no creo tan necesario para un ampli hogar. Si es importante algún método de retardo antiplop dado el capacitor de acoplo en salida, aunque acostrumbrándose a tener una secuencia de encendido/apagado es suficiente, (quiero decir : primero power luego parlantes , para apagar bajar llaves parlantes y luego power)....toda una ingenieria no??? ja . Lo lindo de ese proyecto es agregar ( o "desagregar...".) que cada uno le de su impronta , osea hay cientos de variantes y cositas que uno puede poner y hacerlo más funcional a su modo. La distribución y cantidad de llaves y controles es muy divertido de operar en ese diseño de gabinete !Slds!


  
Entonces voy a hacer lo que tengo pensado: bypass del control de tono, asi se puede probar con/sin tono en la ruta del sonido (no es que me guste la idea pero parece fácil y similar al pure-direct de algunos amplis Yamaha modernos....aunque claro, esta batata no tiene DSP).
Lo del ecualizador no me suena por que no están previstas las entradas en el panel posterior y sería un engendro meterle máquina para hacer el bujero.
Lo que yo prefiero es usar el panel tal como está alejándome de modificaciones que pueden alterar la estética de frente o fondo del ampli. Esto cuesta trabajo, esfuerzo y algo de plata, pero las modificaciones solo son circuitales y no mecánicas, asi que no debo modificar nada del gabinete (con esperanza y algo de suerte).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Si es importante algún método de retardo antiplop dado el capacitor de acoplo en salida, aunque acostrumbrándose a tener una secuencia de encendido/apagado es suficiente, (quiero decir : primero power luego parlantes , para apagar bajar llaves parlantes y luego power)....toda una ingenieria no??? ja


Gracias por este dato     
Tengo disponible un protector de parlantes con el uPC1237 pero me parece que es demasiado para este amplificador por que solo usaría la parte "anti-plop" y no la de protección.
También creo que tengo un modulito que solo se encarga de los plops y que tomé de ESP hace muchos años. Tendría que buscarlo pero recuerdo haberlo visto en algunas de mis incursiones al depósito de cachivaches. Si lo encuentro se los presentaré.


----------



## ccolonna

Yo estoy usando este, lo único que le agregue es una carga al capacitor por medio del rele inversor de 100 Ohms 7w, Aparte de no dejarlo sin carga al circuito creo que ayuda a la carga del capacitor...y los 4 segundos son suficientes para encendido y apagado. (en el apagado no tiene demora...desconecta inmediatamente pues tiene fuente independiente con un capacitor pequeño)

En una de las veces que se averío (no recuerdo si el Tip35 o 36)* la protección CC se activo de inmediato* (indíca el funcionamiento con un led en el frente) , que pasaba si no actuaba...no se...pero los parlantes quedaron excluidos del problema. 

ProtectorCCyAntiPLOP


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> En una de las veces que se averío (no recuerdo si el Tip35 o 36)* la protección CC se activo de inmediato*


Interesante....y raro, por que tanto el capacitor de salida como el de realimentación aislan a los parlantes de la CC interna del amplificador.

En mis pruebas he visto que - con y sin carga - el plop dura menos de un segundo, pero nunca probé con transistores en corto. Vamos a revisar la simulación a ver que dice...


----------



## indemornin

El panel posterior contempla una entrada equalizador , supongo el tuyo también lo tiene... Es buena la idea del Pure Direct, justo lo iba a mencionar , asi lo vende Yamaha. También la llave del bypass de tonos la he visto en Audinac, AudioMella y otros tantos amplis. Estos amplificadores zapatean fuerte durante el encendido asi que es recomendable hacer algo al respecto. Antiguamente no se complicaban tanto la vida, con solo incorporar llaves de activacion de parlantes era suficiente, además no se pierde el criterio de armado old school !!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 5, 2021



ccolonna dijo:


> Yo estoy usando este, lo único que le agregue es una carga al capacitor por medio del rele inversor de 100 Ohms 7w, Aparte de no dejarlo sin carga al circuito creo que ayuda a la carga del capacitor...y los 4 segundos son suficientes para encendido y apagado. (en el apagado no tiene demora...desconecta inmediatamente pues tiene fuente independiente con un capacitor pequeño)
> 
> En una de las veces que se averío (no recuerdo si el Tip35 o 36)* la protección CC se activo de inmediato* (indíca el funcionamiento con un led en el frente) , que pasaba si no actuaba...no se...pero los parlantes quedaron excluidos del problema.
> 
> ProtectorCCyAntiPLOP


Es exactamente asi y justa la recomendación de la R de carga en el contacto NC del relé para que se cargue el cap antes de conmutar los parlantes!!!!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 5, 2021



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Interesante....y raro, por que tanto el capacitor de salida como el de realimentación aislan a los parlantes de la CC interna del amplificador.
> 
> En mis pruebas he visto que - con y sin carga - el plop dura menos de un segundo, pero nunca probé con transistores en corto. Vamos a revisar la simulación a ver que dice...


Hay una forma sencilla barata de retardo: Relé con una resistencia en serie y un cap en paralelo en la bobina , retarda el encendido y no mas que eso!


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Interesante....y raro, por que tanto el capacitor de salida como el de realimentación aislan a los parlantes de la CC interna del amplificador.
> 
> En mis pruebas he visto que - con y sin carga - el plop dura menos de un segundo, pero nunca probé con transistores en corto. Vamos a revisar la simulación a ver que dice...


Aclaremos por las dudas..quizás la CC duró solo lo suficiente para desactivar el rele  y si requeria los 4 segundos para volver...no se los di !!!!!    Saqué el enchufe de la pared mientras prendía el led     

*(leí en otros circuitos similares que un "abuso" de graves  activaba la protección CC y había que corregir valores para que tolere mas tiempo de "CC")


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> El panel posterior contempla una entrada equalizador , *supongo el tuyo también lo tiene*


Querés creer que sí?? No soy mas salame por que no me levanto mas temprano!!  Estaba convencido que era la entrada de los microfónos, pero después que lo dijiste me acordé que están en el frente. Recién miré y efectivamente está la entrada de ecualizador . Bueno!!! menos laburo para hacer!!!

*PD-1:* Creo que debo dejar este bicho por unos cuantos días por que ya se me están enrroscando las neuronas...además voy a tener que sacar el panel de su "estuche" y ponerlo a la vista para acordarme de todo lo que lleva. Total...ya sobrevivió mas de 10 años...

*Gracias @indemornin*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve analizando el tema de loudness y encontré *un circuito* que subió el amigo @crimson (gracias maestro!!!) hace algunos años, extendido probado y operativo   . El circuito está basado en una revista de 1958 que está disponble *en esta web* y @crimson lo mejoró para poder usarlo en un preamplificador con CI o transistores. Está muy bueno para agregárselo al preamplificador Fapesa, porque este no contempla el loudness y además este circuito usa un potenciometro logarítmico sin derivación ni nada raro.
Cuando simulé solo el circuito de la revista y luego con el agregado de @crimson me resultaron respuestas muy diferentes, no en la forma sino en la atenuación lograda, así que tuve que modificarlo un poco para que se aproximara mas al control de loudness pasivo. Acá tienen las respuestas antes de los cambios (izquierda) y luego de los cambios (derecha):

En la versión original el buffer agrega 4.5dB debido a la impedancia de entrada relativamente baja, mientras que con la corrección que yo propongo la diferencia de solo 0.7dB. Los cambios son solo de valores de los componentes:

La idea es aumentar lo mas posible la impedancia de entrada, para lo cual no solo hay que subir la resistencia de emisor de Q1 sino que hay que cambiar a Q1 por uno que tenga una ganancia (hFE) lo mas alta posible. Por ahí tengo varios 2A250 de Texas Argentina que son darlingtons viejísimos y podría probar con uno de ellos que tal va la la adaptación. Tal como comenta @crimson , este circuito está diseñado para usarlo con válvulas y el cambio a transistores casi casi que exige poner una etapa con FET, pero yo no soy muy amigo de los FETs para audio de baja señal 

La resistencia de polarización R10 tiene un valor muy alto para mi gusto y voy a tener que armar el circuito en el protoboard, pero es importante que tenga un valor alto por que en CA queda en paralelo con la impedancia de entrada y le baja el valor final y aumenta la atenuación del control.

Otra cosa que hay que retocar son las resistencias del divisor de tensión R8/R9, por que este circuito tiene un consumo de 1.8mA por canal...lo que es casi el 30% del pre Fapesa. Llevándolas a 33K ya el consumo baja a 900uA por canal...y se las puede aumentar un poco más. Tengo que seguir analizandolo...

Por ahora lo voy a armar y ensayar en el protoboard. Dependiendo de como salga veré si lo cambio por un darlington o por un FET o lo dejo así nomás.

*PD:* Esto es solo el análisis en frecuencia. Cuando haga la simulacion transitoria voy a poder analizar mejor el comportamiento real del circuito.


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y como no tengo resistencias de 1.5 ohm 3W para soldar en la fuente, me puse a jugar un rato con el "Sistemas de Sonido" de FAPESA, el Simetrix y el "Small Signal Audio Design" de D. Self para ajustar yo un control de tonos a mi gusto y con medios, por que la simulación de los circuitos originales de FAPESA sigue sin "salir bien". Luego de algunas horas llegué a este circuito que es el que voy a armar, donde hay algunos cambios circuitales y varios de componentes (digo...voy a armar si la simulación transitoria me sale OK, por que aún no la pruebo del todo):
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261408
> Por lo menos he podido dejar todos los potenciómetro del mismo valor ==> 100K
> 
> Los graves y agudos funcionan a la perfección y según las especificaciones (luego de toquetearlos bastante, claro):
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261409
> y le agregamos los medios...que también quedaron bien pero costó un poco más:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261410
> Los filtros de rumble y scratch originales funcionan OK, pero mejor no activarlos por que serruchan ancho de banda a lo loco
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261411
> 
> Hay algunas irregularidades menores en la respuesta en frecuencia, como que hay una atenuación de 0.6dB a 20Hz que se vá reduciendo a medida que sube la frecuencia y desaparece cerca de los 600/700Hz. No es muy grave, pero si tengo ganas después voy a rastrear de donde viene....por que todo el bardo es en la zona del control de tono.


Hola Dr. Z. Quizás esto te pueda ayudar. 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 6, 2021



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 6, 2021

Yo lo llamo el Fapesa con filtro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Yo lo llamo el Fapesa con filtro


Sisi, ese mismo circuito estoy tomando de referencia para las modificaciones al "Fapesa normal". Pero me parece que has subido mas informacion de la que yo tengo en el libro "Sistemas de Sonido".

Gracias @carluz !!!!


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisi, ese mismo circuito estoy tomando de referencia para las modificaciones al "Fapesa normal". Pero me parece que has subido mas informacion de la que yo tengo en el libro "Sistemas de Sonido".
> 
> Gracias @carluz !!!!


Es la que esta en el libro. Reconozco que son malas las fotos del celular. Tengo que buscar un scanner. Incluso incluye el espejo con transistores PNP. Creo que lo importante que el filtro de rumble se monta sobre la misma llave, lo cual se comenta en el texto.
Espero te sirva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Creo que lo importante que el filtro de rumble se monta sobre la misma llave, lo cual se comenta en el texto.


Si, tal cual, pero yo debo montar todo sobre las llaves, o mejor, sobre el PCB donde van montadas, por que la plaqueta que yo voy a usar no es la del "Fapesa con filtros" sino la que no lleva filtros...la común nomás...


----------



## DJ T3

Doc. Si te interesa el libro de Carluz, en ML hay uno que lo vende, no está en buen estado, pero... Envia a todo el pais
Construcción Audioamplificadores Transistorizados Edicient  - $370,00


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les subo como quedaría el circuito final del preamplificador Fapesa con el control de loudness incorporado:

y estas son las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia para las posiciones del pote de volumen/loudness al 100%, al 80%, al 50%, al 25% y al 10%. Cada par de curvas es sin loudness la que no tiene panza y con loudness la que la tiene:

Fíjense que persiste la diferencia de 0.7dB entre sin loudness y con loudness, por lo que el volumen al aplicar el loudness bajaría en esa proporción.
Les dejo las "con loudness" solas para que se vean mas claras:

Si tengo un rato voy a probar con un FET...que ni siquiera sé si tengo en stock, aunque tal vez haya un 2A264 medio petrificado...
En estas pruebas la salida está a mas 2Vpp (con distorsión del orden del 0.05%), lo que alcanza para saturar al amplificador, así que no sé si vale la pena gastarse en analizar un FET si tan solo cambiando el divisor de atenuación de entrada recupero la pérdida de inserción del control de loudness. Ya veremos...

EDITO:
Tambien les dejo las curvas con rumble activado:

y con rumble+scratch

Todo se vé razonable, inlcuso la atenuación adicional de 1.2dB agregada por el filtro de scratch que predice el libro Sistemas de Sonido, aunque acá sale 1.24dB


----------



## sebsjata

Pregunta: ¿la curva del loudness no debe aumentar las frecuencias altas? veo que solo incrementa frecuencias bajas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿la curva del loudness no debe aumentar las frecuencias altas? veo que solo incrementa frecuencias bajas.


Esta es la respuesta del autor:

En resumen, no vale la pena complicarse si podés arreglarlo con el control de agudos por que todas las curvas en alta frecuencia tienen la misma forma.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

sebsjata dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿la curva del loudness no debe aumentar las frecuencias altas? veo que solo incrementa frecuencias bajas.


El Doctor esplica en el post anterior el funcionamiento de ese loudnes.... Efectivamente la mayoría de loudnes generan una respuesta en forma de V realzando graves y agudos ante una bajada del volumen, pero en la práctica los graves se llevan la mayoría de la potencia y compensando sólo estos se obtiene una audición más satisfactoria al actuar el loudnes a volumenes bajos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un tiempo compré estos parlantitos Audifiel en el museo


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> a)-Dos parlantes Audifiel 6x4" con la idea de hacer un par de pequeños baffles para poner al lado del monitor de la compu ($100 c/u)


Y hoy intenté medirles los parámetros Thiele-Small para ver que onda con estos parlantitos....y esto es lo que sale al intentar hacer la medición:


Los dos picos que parecen de un bass reflex son cuando lo cargo ( con 1.74gr) para bajar la frecuencia de resonancia y aplicar el método de "masa agregada"....y en los dos parlantes sucede lo mismo y a las mismas frecuencias, solo que en el otro parlante los dos picos son casi iguales. Pensé que era una resonancia de los pesos que le había agregado...pero no importa si los muevo los imanes de lugar...los dos picos siempre están en el mismo lugar 
Y ni hablemos de los resultados que se obtienen de los T/S....acá se los dejo:


Se vé claramente que ambos parlantes tienen casi iguales los "parámetros"...y que de poco van a servir con esos valores de Qt. Son casi parlantes de radio Spica ...y dudo que resulten bafflecitos mejores que los Genius que tengo conectados a la compu, pero bueno....sirven para divertirse.

*PD:* Cuando me den ganas los mido de nuevo...pero dudo que cambie algo por que ya hice los experimentos hoy y no variaba nada...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Copiado a : Parametros Thiele & Small, banco de datos

Si medís de nuevo , iría también para allá


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estoy haciendo el PCB de control de loudness para engancharlo al potenciómetro de volumen y que quede un módulo completo para quien pudiera necesitarlo. El tema es que resulta bastante enroscado por que poner el pote de un lado y los conectores del otro, además de la parva de resistencias....enrieda bastante el impreso. Les dejo una copia de lo que llevo has ahora, y me falta una sola conexión...de punta a punta del PCB...aparte de que tiene quichicientos puentes, pero es el precio a pagar para hacerlo simple-faz.


Mas tarde sigo por que ya me embolé...


----------



## J2C

Corriendo R8 0.2" a la derecha, girando 180º a C5, girando 90º a R9 y R10 se disminuye al menos un jumper


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Corriendo R8 0.2" a la derecha, girando 180º a C5, girando 90º a R9 y R10 se disminuye al menos un jumper


No me molestan los puentes, el PCB es un engendro por el layout "ordenado" que debe tener, por la parva de resistencias que lleva y por el tamaño de 50x50mm. Tal vez si lo agrando un poco se puedan reducir los puentes...pero no es algo que me preocupe aún. Los puentes son muy cortos (aunque parecen gigantes), y los dos mas largos tienen 2.23cm...con cualquier pata de resistencia zafa. Lo que si me interesa es mandar esa última línea por el camino mas corto posible ya que es una entrada de señal con 100K de impedancia...


----------



## J2C

Dr si la linea a la que se refiere sale de 1 del Pot, la modificación puede generar espacio sobre el borde de la PCI que llega hasta el sector de R1 y C1 aproximadamente, lo hago a ojo y tratando de mantener la distancia entre pistas que esta usando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Dr si la linea a la que se refiere sale de 1 del Pot, la modificación puede generar espacio sobre el borde de la PCI que llega hasta el sector de R1 y C1 aproximadamente, lo hago a ojo y tratando de mantener la distancia entre pistas que esta usando.


Si si, lo entiendo, pero acordate que las *lineas rojas son puentes de cable*, no son tracks por la cara de componentes. Si giro las resistencias R9/R10 y el capacitor C5, tengo que reacomodar todo lo que está alrededor y si se abre un espacio sobre el borde izquierdo, pero el puente que desaparece ahí aparece luego relacionado con C5.
De todas formas la idea no es mala, pero me parece que voy a tener que agrandar el PCB unos 5mm hacia la izquierda...


----------



## J2C

Dr tengo en cuenta esos puentes en linea roja, y no es tan asi por que por que al correr *R8* 0.2/0.25" a la derecha, la pista que sale de la unión de *C1* y *C2* hacia *C5-* puedo llevarla a la izquierda de la pista que une *R8* con *C5+*

Y no aportó más arena por que yo uso el Eagle y Ud. el KiCad


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

A doscientos metros gire a la derecha, siga recto un kilómetro y habrá llegado a su destino...... El GPS de mi Toyota..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, ya está. Agrandé 2mm el PCB hacia la izquierda y problema resuelto. La voy a armar y evaluar, y si anda OK subo el PDF.

La idea de este PCB es que reemplace al potenciómetro normal de volumen de cualquier preamplificador por uno que incluya el "control de loudness". Por defecto funciona como un pote de volumen normal de 100K de valor, pero colocando un interruptor que cierre los dos contactos de LONOFF1 y de LONOFF2 (un DPDT) se puede activar/desactivar el loudness.
Por supuesto que esto no es a prueba de balas y quien quiera usarlo deberá simular la operación en su preamplificador para ver si funciona o nó, por que circuitalmente pueden ser muy diferentes. También deberá ajustar la resistencia R11 de acuerdo a los valores de tensión de alimentación que posea el preamplificador.

Bue...esa es la idea, después les cuento que tal fué...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les dejo unas fotos de donde armé hasta ahora. Me faltan algunas resistencias y capacitores electrolíticos, así que saldré a comprarlos cuando pueda...

El fusible de 20mm es para que puedan comparar con el tamaño del PCB...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estuve revolviendo algunas bolsas viejas con componentes nuevos y encontré algunos que me servían para el control de loudness, así que los medí y como estaba OK los puse en el PCB. También encontré un par de BC547C que tienen una ganancia de 500, así que "fueron pa dentro". Aún me falta el pote, un capacitor de 100uF x 35V y la resistencia de 2K7 1/2W...

Tendré que esperar que pasen los feriados por carnaval...LPM...


----------



## unmonje

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿¡ Llegaste a conocer los transistores BC5XX *"Auto-Anclaje"* dibujados en esa PCB ?


No solo llegué a conocerlos, construí el Fapesa de 9+9 W a  mis 12 años, sin tener ni una idea de electrónica, solo algunas indicaciones de un amigo y la tabla de colores . Usaba unos transistores japoneses caros AD161 y AD162  sonaba muy bien , realmente eran 9watts


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aún me falta el pote de 2x100K Log pero me divertí tratando de colocar la corrección de agudos del control de loudness. Para eso, primero busqué cuales valores de ganancia de graves y agudos se usaban y a que frecuencia los controlaban...y encontré el service manual del *Pioneer SA-708* que tiene estos datos:

Así que ajustamos a esos mismos valores:

y quedó este circuito que agrega un par de capacitores y cambia los valores de los ya existentes... siempre en la zona de ecualización.

y estos son los resultados para diferentes atenuaciones del control de volumen (100%, 80%, 50%, 25%, 10% y 1.1% que es el valor de salida de -40dB). Fíjense que solo a valores bajísimos de salida (volumen casi en 0) tiene alguna importancia la corrección de agudos, pero por encima de ellos el cambio es pequeño y hacia las muy altas frecuencias.



Yo creo que ya está completo y con la info para lograr ambas correcciones. El que lo quiera...que diseñe el PCB por que yo no voy a agregar esto así que no voy a retocar el PCB que ya hice por que además hay que agrandarlo. Espero que le sea útil al amigo @sebsjata
También les dejo la simulación de Simetrix por ai alguien quiere ajustar otros valores diferentes.
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy simulé el control de loudness con un pote de 50K por que los de 100K estaban muy caros (creo que ya conté la historia en el hilo del preamplificador digital) y el de 50K me lo ofrecían barato. La simulación me daba diferencias menores que 0.1dB en todas las curvas, e incluso con el loudness desactivado había poquísima diferencia, así que ma mandé y lo compré para dejar listo el PCB.
Ahora debo simularlo "metido en el preamplificador" pero como el pote de volumen original del Fapesa era de 25K no creo que haya mayores inconvenientes.
Les dejo la foto antes de testearla con el ARTA:

Espero volver con los resultados del ARTA...
También anduve por el museo pero no llevé los lentes y compré una bolsita con un montón de "cositas" que creí que eran interruptores de corredera DPDT por el módico precio de $30   . Hace un ratito me puse a clasificarlos y verificarlos...y resulta que no son interruptores sino un pack de 20 potenciómetros stereo deslizables de 10K, 10 lineales y 10 logarítimicos. El tema es que son re-chiquitos, miden 34mm c/u y parecen de juguete, pero andan perfectamente (los que probé al menos). No sé en que los voy a usar, pero por 20 centavos de Biden el pack creo que valen la pena. Les dejo la foto:


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé en que los voy a usar


Una idea es hacerte un ecualizador de 10 bandas
[Aporte] Ecualizador Grafico de 10 cortes, Compacto
O haces dos "EQ" con diferentes tipos de respuestas (por ser uno logaritmico y el otro lineal), o podrias armarte una mini consola de 10 canales con los otros...

PD: Que hermoso que va ésto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Una idea es hacerte un ecualizador de 10 bandas
> [Aporte] Ecualizador Grafico de 10 cortes, Compacto
> O haces dos "EQ" con diferentes tipos de respuestas (por ser uno logaritmico y el otro lineal), o podrias armarte una mini consola de 10 canales con los otros...
> 
> PD: Que hermoso que va ésto...


Que buena idea!!!!!! 
Me parece que voy a comprar otro pack de pote(citos)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me parece que voy a comprar otro pack de pote(citos)


  No hay de los mismos, y los que quedan (que son muchos) son todos monoaurales y un 50% mas grandes. Parece que de casualidad pillé la única bolsa que había.


----------



## J2C

Dr tenia que ir sin los anteojos como el otro día


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> monoaurales y un 50% mas grandes


Si son muchos, podes comprar para hacerte un ecualizador de 30 bandas, y dos canales (mono cada uno), o la consolita como te dije, que mas grandes son mejores.. jajajja la seguia..

O una consolita DMX..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si son muchos, podes comprar para hacerte *un ecualizador de 30 bandas, y dos canales (mono cada uno)*,



Y voy a tener que cobrar viáticos para mover un pote de cada mitad del panel...


----------



## DJ T3

Algo asi me referia
Archivo:Behringer 3102 equalizer.jpg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
O asi


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bue....finalmente conseguí las llaves rotativas de 5 posiciones y de 3 posiciones. La primera para conmutación de entradas y sus ganancias, y la segunda para mono-stereo-invertido.
No me salieron muy baratas que digamos debido al costo del envío, pero por suerte vienen en packs de dos llaves, así que amorticé algo.


Tengo que verificar el funcionamiento...


----------



## Sdppm

Como va eso?


----------



## ccolonna

Estaba por preguntar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jajaja!!!!!
Ahora estoy con mucho trabajo. Cuando pueda seguir con esto verán los avances.
El modulo de loudness me volvió loco con una falla y era una maldita soldadura. Lo probé con un amplificador y parece que funciona OK pero aún no he relevado la curva con el Arta.


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bue....finalmente conseguí las llaves rotativas de 5 posiciones y de 3 posiciones. La primera para conmutación de entradas y sus ganancias, y la segunda para mono-stereo-invertido.
> No me salieron muy baratas que digamos debido al costo del envío, pero por suerte vienen en packs de dos llaves, así que amorticé algo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262823
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262824
> Tengo que verificar el funcionamiento...




 Don Zoidberg ! Tengo en mis cajones algo parecido, son de 2 pisos, 2 polos, 4 posiciones !!!!  

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Rorschach dijo:


> Don Zoidberg ! Tengo en mis cajones algo parecido, son de 2 pisos, 2 polos, 4 posiciones !!!!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263827Ver el archivo adjunto 263828Ver el archivo adjunto 263829​


!Wow verdaderas joias ,  llaves conmutadoras de Altisima Gamma , tienes los contactos bañados en Oro y ayslante en fibra de vidrio (FR4) , mejor aun solamente si lo ayslante fuese hecho en porcelana !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rorschach dijo:


> Don Zoidberg ! Tengo en mis cajones algo parecido, son de 2 pisos, 2 polos, 4 posiciones !!!!


Bueníiiiisimooooo!!!!
Yo necesitaba de 5 y de 3 posiciones y 4 polos....y solo tenía de 11 y de 5 posiciones 1 polo....pero ni por cerca la calidad de las tuyas.


----------



## Rorschach

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Wow verdaderas joias ,  llaves conmutadoras de Altisima Gamma , tienes los contactos bañados en Oro y ayslante en fibra de vidrio (FR4) , mejor aun solamente si lo ayslante fuese hecho en porcelana !
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola Daniel, considero que si son de buena calidad, pero no son bañadas en oro, es lo que le llaman recubrimiento, o baño "dorado".

La llave de 2 pisos, 24 posiciones marca "Elma - Gold Point" que monte en el amplificador de 50 W por canal para control de volumen, sus contactos si están recubiertos en oro en un espesor de 3 micrones :  Ver aquí,  y  Ver aquí también

Iba a usar 2 más de estas para graves y agudos, me arrepentí, y le puse potenciómetros de buena calidad, así que me sobraron 2 para futuros montajes :

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!Wow  todo eso es un verdadero lujo , incluso mi recuerda las tarjetas de circuito inpreso de los equipos de Testes y Medidas Alta Gamma marca HP (Hewlet Packard) ,donde  todo lo cubre de las tarjeta de circuito inpreso eran bañados en ORO !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Reaparecí!!!! jajajaja
Acá les traigo todo lo referido al control de Loudness:
1- Primero vamos con las mediciones usando el ARTA en modo respuesta en frecuencia de dos canales: el trazo amarillo es la respuesta a mínimo volumen (usando el pote de 50K). Cada una de las curvas verdes son con atenuaciones decrecientes hasta la última que es a máximo volumen.





Como se puede ver son idénticas a las simulaciones con el Simetrix y respetan los -40dB de atenuación máxima.
2- Vamos con el esquema final:

3- y les dejo el PCB para que lo usen cuando quieran. Es muy sencillo pero con un montón de puentes para que sea simple-faz.
Como de costumbre lo pueden usar para lo que quieran pero no pueden borrarle donde dice *EZAVALLA*, OK?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y acá les dejo como hacer un potenciómetro "tapped" como los viejos potes para el control de loudness (yo prefiero armar el PCB y listo...):


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me puse un rato a tratar de "adaptar" el PCB del apreamplificador a los cambios que va a sufrir por el agregado de los filtros y del control de loudness. La verdad que es un pelmazo hacer modificaciones al PCB, pero hay partes que hay que tocar sí o sí.
Primero armé una planilla con el nuevo modelo del pre y la relación entre la numeración de los componentes del circuito original y los del nuevo diseño. Vá una imagen de parte de la planilla.


Luego modifiqué la realimentación de los transistores Q1 y Q2 de la etapa de entrada, que lleva solo una resistencia de 330K y en la versión con filtros lleva un filtro T con dos resistencias de 150K y un capacitor de 47uF(ver el esquema de arriba o algunos de los que ya desparramé por el hilo):

Ahí se puede ver el espacio de la vieja resistencia de 330K y la parva de agujeros para poner los nuevos componentes.
Como los componentes de los filtros van colocados en la PCB de los conmutadores, parece que no habrá que tocar mucho más, excepto cambiar valores de varios componentes por los del circuito ensayado y ajustado.

Continuará...


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y acá les dejo como hacer un potenciómetro "tapped" como los viejos potes para el control de loudness (yo prefiero armar el PCB y listo...):


Está muy buena la idea de poder convertir un pote común, en otro con derivación (tapped), lo complicado y caro es conseguir el adhesivo epoxi conductivo MG 8331, en Mouser U.S.A. hay, pero cuesta casi U$S 50, un poquito caro para nuestro cono sur !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seeeeee....cuando lo ví en el video ni me gasté en buscarlo por que imaginé que valía una huevada...y me lo estás confirmando.
En mi juventud y como parte del pre Texas pretendí hacer algo parecido pero del subdesarrollo. Resultado --> hice pelota el pote por que casi no tenía espacio entre la pista y la carcasa como para sujetar algo...y cuando quise levantar un poco la pista para hacer contacto por abajo (con un alambre de cobre afinado a martillazos) la pista se rajó en pedazos.
En fin....mala idea en 1980.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bue...apareció otro problemita, ahora con las entradas del preamplificador.
Resulta que en el gabinete hay cinco entradas disponibles: 4 en el fondo (phono magnetico, cristal, grabador y sintonizador) y hay una mas en el frente para los micrófonos ==> en total hay cinco entradas disponibles.
Pero el pre Fapesa, si bien usa una llave selectora de 5 entradas, el cableado del libro está solo para cuatro entradas, ya que la capsula magnética y de cristal van en el mismo conector...y usás una o la otra pero no podés tener las dos conectadas.
El tema no es tan serio por que me importa tres pepinos la cápsula de cristal y la magnética también por que no la tengo ni me interesa escuchar "vinilos". La magnética he decidido dejarla por si vendo el amplificador, pero la de cristal había pensado cambiarla a una entrada de línea para dispositivos digitales (CD, DAC, etc), lo que ahora implica que no solo debo cambiar el cableado hacia el PCB, sino que también debeo agregar otra etapa de entrada adicional (divisor resistivo) que no está prevista en el PCB.

Habrá que hacer mas cambios....LPM


----------



## DOSMETROS

La de grabador quizás adaptarla mejor a las salidas actuales de 3 Vpp cómo auxiliar mas modernoso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La de grabador quizás adaptarla mejor a las salidas actuales de 3 Vpp cómo auxiliar mas modernoso


En verdad hay que tocar la ganancia de todas las entradas por que tiene valores raros por que es un diseño muy viejo.
Estuve viendo algunos service manual de equipos de los 80's y para el "grabador" los decks tienen una salida entre 450 y 700mV a 0dB, y los sintonizadores rondan tambien los 500mV. Los valores calculados en el diseño de Fapesa son bastante inferiores a estos números y por eso tienen ganancias mas altas, así que tambien tengo que recalcular eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que andaban por los 360 mV en el Fapesa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá subo las sensibilidades especificadas por el libro "Sistemas de Sonido" para cada entrada:



Por ejemplo, el sintonizador que yo tengo (un Sansui T-5) tiene una salida de 550mV / 2K2, mientras que el Sansui T-60 tiene 775mV / 2K2. Como este preamplificador tiene una sensibilidad (para el sintonizador) de 150mV para salida plena, claramente hay que poner el volumen muuuuuy bajo para que no sature la salida (en verdad tiene bastante margen antes de saturar pero lo mismo es una señal de salida enorme).
En cuanto a la entrada de grabador, tiene una sensibilidad de 300mV para salida plena, el deck que yo tengo, un Toshiba PC-X10M, dá una salida de 400mV sobre 50K, mientras que los amores de mi vida, el Pioneer CT-F750 y el Pioneer CT-F1250, dan una salida de 450mVrms / 50K; que son entre un 30 y un 50% mas grandes que lo admitido por el preamplificador. También se puede ver que hay que mover mucho el pote de volumen si se cambia entre sintonizador y deck... por decir algo.
Claramente voy a dejar sin modificar los divisores de entrada (y voy a tener que agregar uno nuevo) pero voy a reducir la ganancia de estas dos entradas, a un 65% para grabador y a un 25% para la entrada de sintonizador.
También tengo que agregar una entrada para CD / DAC que suelen tener una salida de 2V o de 1V dependiendo el tipo y la marca. Lo más estándard es 2V pero la UCA-222 que yo tengo tira una salida de 2dBV que equivale a 1.25Vrms, así que a esa entrada no solo hay que bajarle la ganancia sino también modificar el divisor. En algunos amplificadores modernos, las entradas de línea tienen dos atenuaciones posibles: -16dB y -20dB que pueden conmutarse desde el panel....interesante....

*PD: *No tengo ninguno de los decks Pioneer de mis amores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy tuve un rato para hacer algunas cosas con el pre:

Les dejo el esquemático definitivo:


1- Primero terminé las listas de resistencias y capacitores y sus equivalencias con el modelo viejo.



2- Luego de tender la ropa y atender a mis alumnos fuí a comprar los capacitores que faltaban para terminar la lista y dejar listo para el armado de los PCB.

También compré los potes stereo lineales de los controles de tono (y me olvidé del balance LPM)...que por algún extraño motivo habían bajado significativamente de precio respecto a la compra para el pre digital     (aunque el precio aún es un choreo respecto a ML).

3-No conseguí capacitores de 2.7nF, solo de 2.2nF, así que el filtro de púa sufrirá un recorte en frecuencia un poco mas "chico".
La curva roja es con el cap de 2.7nF y la verde con el 2,2nF. Debajo de la referencia de cada curva se puede ver la frecuencia de corte de -3dB calculada por Simetrix....1.2kHz, que no es taaan poco pero si le metía 3.3nF se iba muuy abajo. Ahí quedará... por que los capacitores acá se consiguen en la *serie E6 y no en la E12*. En fin....no tengo bandeja así que no me importa mucho...



Continuará.


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy tuve un rato para hacer algunas cosas con el pre:
> 
> Les dejo el esquemático definitivo:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265059
> 
> 1- Primero terminé las listas de resistencias y capacitores y sus equivalencias con el modelo viejo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265051
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265052
> 
> 2- Luego de tender la ropa y atender a mis alumnos fuí a comprar los capacitores que faltaban para terminar la lista y dejar listo para el armado de los PCB.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265053
> También compré los potes stereo lineales de los controles de tono (y me olvidé del balance LPM)...que por algún extraño motivo habían bajado significativamente de precio respecto a la compra para el pre digital     (aunque el precio aún es un choreo respecto a ML).
> 
> 3-No conseguí capacitores de 2.7nF, solo de 2.2nF, así que el filtro de púa sufrirá un recorte en frecuencia un poco mas "chico".
> La curva roja es con el cap de 2.7nF y la verde con el 2,2nF. Debajo de la referencia de cada curva se puede ver la frecuencia de corte de -3dB calculada por Simetrix....1.2kHz, que no es taaan poco pero si le metía 3.3nF se iba muuy abajo. Ahí quedará... por que los capacitores acá se consiguen en la *serie E6 y no en la E12*. En fin....no tengo bandeja así que no me importa mucho...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265054
> 
> Continuará.


Ya va a llegar la Pioneer y una bandeja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Ya va a llegar la Pioneer y una bandeja


Pero tampoco tengo baffles con xover pasivo para este amplificador 

*PD:* también cerró la sección "museo" de la casa de electrónica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Ya va a llegar la Pioneer


Estuve chusmeando en ML y hay varios decks Pioneer del tipo del CT-F750 o superiores entre $25000 y $115000, y algunos un poquito mas baratos para reparar....
Mucho dinero para algo que hoy no existen medios para reproducir. Ya veo que me voy a quedar con mis "históricas" ganas y voy a tener que reparar el Toshiba.


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estuve chusmeando en ML y hay varios decks Pioneer del tipo del CT-F750 o superiores entre $25000 y $115000, y algunos un poquito mas baratos para reparar....
> Mucho dinero para algo que hoy no existen medios para reproducir. Ya veo que me voy a quedar con mis "históricas" ganas y voy a tener que reparar el Toshiba.


Estoy en grupos de face de audio vintage, por ahí están más económicos que ml, pero si, salen eso algunas Pionner, pero hay más económicas como Akai, technics, sansui y otros. Yo compré en ml una kenbrown, también se vendió como Marantz, Kenwood, sansui, se ve que le ponían ficha a los importados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estaba por armar el PCB del preamplificador pero me dí cuenta que el control de tono (con los medios agregados) iba a ser complicado de montar, entre otras cosas, por que tengo que tirar 6 cables a cada PCB mas 3 adicionales que se suman en el camino. Además, los potes actuales son para PCB, no como los viejos que tenían anillos para pasar cables y/o terminales de componentes, así que cablear ahí iba a ser un lío importante.
Me armé de paciencia y diseñé un PCB para montar los tres potes de tono mas todas sus resistencias y capacitores asociados. De esa manera no tengo despelote de cables, solo mando tres conductores a cada PCB del preamplificador y además la plaqueta me sostiene a los tres potes enfrentados con los agujeros correspondientes del frente.
Me faltan verificar unas simulaciones para asegurarme que todos los potes refuerzan hacia la derecha y atenúan hacia la izquierda, pero por ahora va quedando así:


Como de costrumbre, tiene un montón de puentes, pero es el precio para usar los restos de PCB simple faz que tengo y ahorrar percloruro para comerla, por que si la hago doble faz, del lado de los componentes solo van 10 tracks bastante cortos y delgados...así que tengo que sacar mucho cobre.

Continuará...


----------



## J2C

.

Disculpe Dr. si hace planos de tierra/masa en los cuadrados grandes sin pista no utilizaría menos percloruro?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que los controles de tono no tienen referencia de masa/tierra...son "flotantes", entonces cualquier plano debe estar referido a alguna "net" que son todas de señal....y no me gusta mucho la idea.


----------



## DJ T3

Consulta y añado.
Por qué, ya que el PCB es diseño tuyo, no reacomodas bien todas las pistas para evitar los puentes, y despues el lio lo haces con los cables (digo, cruzar los cables en el ramal, es menos complicado que usar miles de puentes en el PCB).
Aparte, como dijo @J2C , ya que vas a usar cables para la interconexion, podes sumar una masa, y colocar ahi el plano a masa en el PCB y ademas evitas ruidos en el tramo de cables de PCB a PCB...


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y acá les dejo como hacer un potenciómetro "tapped" como los viejos potes para el control de loudness (yo prefiero armar el PCB y listo...):


Muy interesante. Pero si tenés que hacer un potenciómetro estereo... Prefiero lo resolviste vos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por qué, ya que el PCB es diseño tuyo, no reacomodas bien todas las pistas para evitar los puentes.


Por que no pueden reacomodarse mas de lo que están .
Si mirás el esquema del control de todos vas a ver que todos los potes tienen conectados entre sí los lados homólogos: todos los extremos de alta resistencia van unidos, todos los de baja resistencia van unidos y todos los cursores van unidos. De esa forma, una vez que ubicas los potenciómetros donde deben ir para que coincidan con los agujeros del panel frontal, es imposible evitar los cruces de pistas --> hay que usar puentes o hacerla doble faz.
Lo unico que puede evitar los puentes es hacer tres PCB individuales, una para cada control, "apilarlas" y luego interconectarlas con alambres... y poner los potes girados 90° ...un despelote 10 veces mayor y los alambres de los puentes seguiran existiendo...



DJ T3 dijo:


> y despues el lio lo haces con los cables (digo, cruzar los cables en el ramal, es menos complicado que usar miles de puentes en el PCB).


Es que no hay "ramal", el PCB está hecho para no tener que tirar 18 cables del panel a los preamplificadores. Con esta plaqueta solo van 6 cables...




DJ T3 dijo:


> ya que vas a usar cables para la interconexion, podes sumar una masa, y colocar ahi el plano a masa en el PCB y ademas evitas ruidos en el tramo de cables de PCB a PCB...


Pero eso requiere tirar un cable adicional, que no va a ninguna parte y que no sirve de blindaje por que solo conecta a masa un extremo, todo para ahorrar un poco de percloruro.
Los controles de tono no son muy suceptibles al ruido, no en este caso al menos, por que están excitados con una impedancia de 100 ohms del seguidor de emisor. La salida del control si vá a un transistor con impedancia de entrada relativamente alta y con esa puedo usar un cable blindado si fuera necesario.
Voy a ver si vale la pena poner un cable extra para GND, pero no me gusta la idea...



carluz dijo:


> Pero si tenés que hacer un potenciómetro estereo...


Jajaja!!!! Y si, es una artesanía carísima (vale U$S50 el pomito del epoxy conductivo y no sé cuando lo vas a usar de nuevo) que tal vez valga la pena para una restauración de un equipo raro o costoso, pero ni loco gasto (desperdicio diría yo) ese dinero en hacer un pote con derivación...
El PCB stereo mas los componentes (que los tenía por que son valores muy comunes) debe valer algo de 3 Biden o menos, asi que con el precio del epoxy me hago mas de 15 loudness stereo. No dá ni para pensarlo.


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jajaja!!!! Y siDl pomito del epoxy conductivo y no sé cuando lo vas a usar de nuevo) que tal vez valga la pena para una restauración de un equipo raro o costoso, pero ni loco gasto (desperdicio diría yo) ese dinero en hacer un pote con derivación...
> El PCB stereo mas los componentes (que los tenía por que son valores muy comunes) debe valer algo de 3 Biden o menos, asi que con el precio del epoxy me hago mas de 15 loudness stereo. No dá ni para pensarlo.


Si, acá se consiguen x ML algo de pintura conductiva pero no tengo experiencia en su uso. Se busca como: 
Pintura Conductiva De Plata Luneta Termica Reparacion Pistas


carluz dijo:


> Si, acá se consiguen x ML algo de pintura conductiva pero no tengo experiencia en su uso. Se busca como:
> Pintura Conductiva De Plata Luneta Termica Reparacion Pistas


Y las cobre Buddy Paint y la de grafito Kit Shh. No sé si aguantan el uso de un potenciómetro...


carluz dijo:


> Si, acá se consiguen x ML algo de pintura conductiva pero no tengo experiencia en su uso. Se busca como:
> Pintura Conductiva De Plata Luneta Termica Reparacion Pistas


Y las cobre Buddy Paint y la de grafito Kit Shh. No sé si aguantan el uso de un potenciómetro...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El pegote conductivo está bueno por que sujeta el gancho de cable y hace contacto lateral a la pista del potenciómetro, es decir que pone todo en contacto aparte de sujetarlo.
La pintura es mas compleja por que tenes que sujetar el cable con epoxy y luego pintar desde la pista al cable...y no sé que tan bueno pueda ser el contacto con este ultimo.
Sigo prefiriendo la plaquetita...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sigo alabando a las herramientas de simulación 
Cuando estaba modificando y ajustando el preamplificador puse los potenciómetros de los controles de tono como mejor me cayeron en el esquemático de Simetrix. A medida que realizaba ensayos me dí cuenta que tenía que aumentar el valor de algunos potes para reforzar mientras que de otros tenía que bajarle el valor para hacer lo mismo (cambiar valor ==> mover a izquierda o derecha el pote). Después de hacer el PCB me acordé de esto y me dije: mejor ensayo otra vez el pre para asegurar que los potenciómetros refuerzan girando para la derecha y atenúan girando para la izquierda, por que si pongo los potes al revés voy a tener que hacer otra vez el PCB y desoldar todos los componentes.
Como hombre precavido vale por 2, tuve que ajustar el esquemático para que todos variaran en lo mismo para el mismo lado:



Y hecho esto observé que los controles de tono atenúan cuando aumenta la resistencia del pote y refuerzan cuando disminuye ==> ergo... estaban al revés, pero el PCB no tengo que cambiarlo por que solo debo invertir los terminales de donde tomo la "entrada" y la "salida" del control de tonos y se soluciona el problema del giro para el lado equivocado.

Si comparan con la imagen anterior del preamplificador verán que tuve que poner todos los potes en la misma posición y luego intercambiar las conexiones al emisor de Q3 y al colector de Q4. Evidentemente, esto es mucho más cómodo que andar soldanddo y desoldando entre las patas de un potenciómetro para PCB y que está afirmado contra un panel de acero...

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno..ya terminé el PCB para los potenciómetros de tono. Les dejo unas fotos de como quedaron:


y presentados sobre el panel:

y por el lado del cobre:


Les recomiendo que si encaran un proyecto como este no compren el gabinete como hice yo. Es preferible diseñar todo y crear un gabinete adecuado antes que usar un gabinete existente y tener que *rellenar *todo lo que falta en la actualidad 

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que hoy no tenía ganas de hacer nada del amplificador, así que me dediqué un ratito a ordenar el armado del PCB del preamplificador....y parece que los PCB van a quedar medio "pelados" ya que el control de loudness, los controles de tono y los conmutadores de los filtros van en PCBs diferentes.
Este es el esquema final del preamplificador (solo faltan los divisores de tensión para las entradas, que ya los tengo calculados pero hay que revisarlos):

y esto es lo que va a quedar en el PCB:

esto es, solo van a quedar las etapas de amplificación con transistores (sobre todo la primera que es la más crítica), el seguidor de desacople de los controles de tono y la ultima etapa amplificadora de salida.

Voy a tener que trabajar con mucho cuidado para no saltearme alguna conexión importante en el PCB...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta mañana salí a comprar una llave de encendido para el amplificador y conseguí una doble inversora de 10A a dos Biden blue. Pero me llama la atención el letrero de posición que tiene:

Habré comprado una llave que siempre está encendida ????

*PD:* Si la doy vuelta está siempre apagada....


----------



## switchxxi

Parece que al operario se le mezclaron las chapitas con las de una llave inversora con punto medio (On-Off-On).


----------



## ccolonna

Tenes que verla dando la vuelta ... es ON  y NO  ...     bilingue.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

_Aqui pintando en el suelo STOP, el pollo iba tan borracho que desde el coche se leía SOPT................_


----------



## DOSMETROS

NO NO


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bue...recién termino de armar el 95% de un PCB del preamplificador. Aún me falta acomodar la entrada de fono magnético y agregar la entrada de CD/DVD...que me parece que va a ir montada en la ficha de entrada. También falta la red de ecualización RIIA del fono magnético y las resistencias de ganancia de cada entrada.
Se vé mas o menos bien...

Mañana sigo si logro generar algo de tiempo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estaba revisando el esquema del preamplificador para ver como hago el cambio de entrada de fono a capsula magnética y como agrego la entrada de CD/DVD....pero hay algo raro en la entrada de fono (que originalmente viene para magnética y cerámica). Acá les subo la sección de las entradas para conversar sobre algo concreto:

Lo que está recuadrado son los divisores para cada entrada. También les recuerdo los valores de las impedancias de entrada según lo especificado en el libro "Sistemas de Sonido":






La entrada de micrófono tiene 23K (39K || 56K) --> OK.
La entrada de grabador tiene mas o menos 500K (470K + 15K que cambié para ajustar a la salida real de los decks de la época) --> OK.
La entrada de sintonizador tiene mas o menos 500K (470K + 39K) --> OK.
La entrada de fono magnético y cristal tiene *53K para fono magnético*  ([1M+39K] || 56K) pero esta entrada debería tener *47K* (según dice la imagen del libro) que es la impedancia de entrada requerida por las cápsulas magnéticas, y acá es un 15% mas alta. --> *MAL*
La pregunta es: *Alguien que haya armado este preamplificador notó problemas con la cápsula magnética cargada con 53K??*
El asunto no es que la carga sea mucha o sea poca, por que es mayor a la nominal de 47K, pero la respuesta en frecuencia probablemente haya sido "errónea".
Como no voy a usar la opción para fono de cristal no es gran problema modificar la impedancia de entrada de fono magnético y ajustarla a los 47K, pero mientras mas original lo deje creo que será mejor...aunque si está cruzada y causa problemas, mejor arreglarla ahora y que ya quede la info disponible por si alguien mas lo construye/repara en el futuro.


----------



## Sdppm

La Phono de cristal no debe tener mucha diferencia con la de CD, la ronette que tenia la televa era alta la salida de audio que tenía, lo podía conectar directo a cualquier equipo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> La Phono de cristal no debe tener mucha diferencia con la de CD, la ronette que tenia la televa era alta la salida de audio que tenía, lo podía conectar directo a cualquier equipo


Lo que pasa es que el diseño original del preamplificador Fapesa no contempla la posibilidad de usar ambas cápsulas simultáneamente y seleccionar entre ellas. Si te fijás el circuito de la entrada de fono vas a ver que ambas líneas salen al selector a partir del mismo divisor de entrada: que en el caso de la magnética va directo y en el de la de cristal va en serie con una resistencia de 1Mega, pero ambas tomadas de la misma red divisora. Por eso yo no voy a usar la de cristal pero no puedo modificar la entrada para ajustarla a CD/DVD por que está compartida. Como el gabinete tiene entradas independientes para fono magnético y cristal, descarto el fono cristal y uso esa entrada para CD/DVD, pero debo agregar una nueva red divisora a la entrada.


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que el diseño original del preamplificador Fapesa no contempla la posibilidad de usar ambas cápsulas simultáneamente y seleccionar entre ellas. Si te fijás el circuito de la entrada de fono vas a ver que ambas líneas salen al selector a partir del mismo divisor de entrada: que en el caso de la magnética va directo y en el de la de cristal va en serie con una resistencia de 1Mega, pero ambas tomadas de la misma red divisora. Por eso yo no voy a usar la de cristal pero no puedo modificar la entrada para ajustarla a CD/DVD por que está compartida. Como el gabinete tiene entradas independientes para fono magnético y cristal, descarto el fono cristal y uso esa entrada para CD/DVD, pero debo agregar una nueva red divisora a la entrada.


Si es verdad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Un poquito mas de avance...
Encontré una resistencia de 750 ohms 1% (recuadrada en celeste) que es la que lleva el amplificador de entrada. Valor raro para la época por que ahora solo viene en la serie E24 y me quedaron algunas de cuando hice el ecualizador del sistema 2.1.
También usé unas resistencias de 82K (recuadradas en verde) que deben ser mas viejas que el preamplificador: una para la ecualización RIIA (aún me faltan los capacitores) y otra para la ganancia del micrófono.
También identifiqué todos los puntos donde va conectado el módulo de control de tono y el control de loudness, pero la conexión de la llave selectora de entrada es un misterio que hay que analizar. Por suerte la absoluta mayoría de los componentes van on-board excepto los potenciómetros, así que con los PCB auxiliares que estoy haciendo el tendido de cables fuera de la plaqueta debería quedar reducido mas o menos a la mitad del diseño original + los agregados.

También se puede ver el tercer divisor desde la derecha que en realidad no va a dividir nada: solo puse dos resistencias en serie que suman 300K que en paralelo con la de 56K de la entrada me dá 47K con un error del 0.4%. Ya con eso no debería provocar error en la respuesta de las cápsula magnéticas....pero como no tengo una ni los parámetros de una, no puedo ensayarla por hard ni por soft. En fin...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto lo dejo por si alguien se pregunta por qué me persigo en ajustar la impedancia de entrada de la cápsula MM a 47K:




__





						Load the Magnets!!! - [English]
					

Debunking the 47 kOhm myth load for MM phono cartridges: simulations, measurements and listening test on TNT-Audio - Internet hifi magazine - www.tnt-audio.com



					www.tnt-audio.com


----------



## J2C

Dr no creo que se este persiguiendo, sino mas bien dándose un *GUSTAZO* 40 años después de haber empezado a comprar los materiales de dicho equipo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Sdppm

Entre cápsula magnetica y bandeja no hay mucha diferencia si buscas, una at95e está 10mil y una bandeja con magnética está 15mil para arriba


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Entre cápsula magnetica y bandeja no hay mucha diferencia si buscas, una at95e está 10mil y una bandeja con magnética está 15mil para arriba


           








						Bandeja Giradiscos De Vinilo Technics Sl-1200geg-s 220v - $ 2.793.138,81
					

SONIDO PAULBandeja Giradiscos de Vinilo Technics SL-1200GEG-S Modelo Tope de Gama220v, Unidad Disponible entrega en el día.CaracterísticasDebido al uso generalizado de CDs, los sistemas de platos giratorios desaparecieron brevemente del mercado, pero su cálida calidad de sonido los está...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bandeja Giradiscos De Vinilo Technics Sl-1200geg-s 220v - $ 2.793.138,81
> 
> 
> SONIDO PAULBandeja Giradiscos de Vinilo Technics SL-1200GEG-S Modelo Tope de Gama220v, Unidad Disponible entrega en el día.CaracterísticasDebido al uso generalizado de CDs, los sistemas de platos giratorios desaparecieron brevemente del mercado, pero su cálida calidad de sonido los está...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


A pero usted apunta alto como la deck Pionner


----------



## switchxxi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bandeja Giradiscos De Vinilo Technics Sl-1200geg-s 220v - $ 2.793.138,81
> 
> 
> SONIDO PAULBandeja Giradiscos de Vinilo Technics SL-1200GEG-S Modelo Tope de Gama220v, Unidad Disponible entrega en el día.CaracterísticasDebido al uso generalizado de CDs, los sistemas de platos giratorios desaparecieron brevemente del mercado, pero su cálida calidad de sonido los está...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar



Por esa plata me compro un Toyota Etios con reproductor MP3, no sonara igual pero las vistas de las sierras compensaría... o el mar... o la laguna o cualquier lugar hasta donde podría conducir .


----------



## Sdppm

Hay de varios precios,yo tengo una como esta fabricado por micro senki Bandeja Giradiscos Ken Brown Professional Class Japan - $14.500,00


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Un poquito mas de avance...
> Encontré una resistencia de 750 ohms 1% (recuadrada en celeste) que es la que lleva el amplificador de entrada. Valor raro para la época por que ahora solo viene en la serie E24 y me quedaron algunas de cuando hice el ecualizador del sistema 2.1.
> También usé unas resistencias de 82K (recuadradas en verde) que deben ser mas viejas que el preamplificador: una para la ecualización RIIA (aún me faltan los capacitores) y otra para la ganancia del micrófono.
> También identifiqué todos los puntos donde va conectado el módulo de control de tono y el control de loudness, pero la conexión de la llave selectora de entrada es un misterio que hay que analizar. Por suerte la absoluta mayoría de los componentes van on-board excepto los potenciómetros, así que con los PCB auxiliares que estoy haciendo el tendido de cables fuera de la plaqueta debería quedar reducido mas o menos a la mitad del diseño original + los agregados.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265869
> También se puede ver el tercer divisor desde la derecha que en realidad no va a dividir nada: solo puse dos resistencias en serie que suman 300K que en paralelo con la de 56K de la entrada me dá 47K con un error del 0.4%. Ya con eso no debería provocar error en la respuesta de las cápsula magnéticas....pero como no tengo una ni los parámetros de una, no puedo ensayarla por hard ni por soft. En fin...


Hola a todos , caro Dr. Zoid , ?seguro que eses dos capacitores electrolicticos de color amarillo y de procedencia Brazuca aun funcionan?
!Quizaz esten totalmente desvalorizados , te dijo eso segun su diceres en su cuerpo els fueran fabricados en abril de 1978 !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Daniel! Si...al menos las mediciones dieron valores cercanos y superiores en un 15%....pero hasta que no los alimente no voy a saber con precisión.
Los otros de 100uF de color naranja los tiré a todos a la basura....había caído su capacidad como en 20uF desde que los alimenté con un trafo + rectificador.


Sdppm dijo:


> A pero usted apunta alto como la deck Pionner


Naaaaaa...la encontré de casualidad buscando precios como me comentaste, pero lo publiqué por que aunque sé que fueron lo mejor de lo mejor en bandejas, me parece un verdadero robo el precio de 10.000 biden blue.

PD: en los comentarios dicen que "las traen" nuevas... Psssss...mas razón para considerarlas un choreo...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola Daniel! Si...al menos las mediciones dieron valores cercanos y superiores en un 15%....pero hasta que no los alimente no voy a saber con precisión.
> Los otros de 100uF de color naranja los tiré a todos a la basura....había caído su capacidad como en 20uF desde que los alimenté con un trafo + rectificador.
> 
> Naaaaaa...la encontré de casualidad buscando precios como me comentaste, pero lo publiqué por que aunque sé que fueron lo mejor de lo mejor en bandejas, me parece un verdadero robo el precio de 10.000 biden blu
> 
> PD: en los comentarios dicen que "las traen" nuevas... Psssss...mas razón para considerarlas un choreo...


Son como unos monitores jbl están pidiendo un millón y medio y salen 4500europas


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estaba revisando el esquema del preamplificador para ver como hago el cambio de entrada de fono a capsula magnética y como agrego la entrada de CD/DVD....pero hay algo raro en la entrada de fono (que originalmente viene para magnética y cerámica). Acá les subo la sección de las entradas para conversar sobre algo concreto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265849
> Lo que está recuadrado son los divisores para cada entrada. También les recuerdo los valores de las impedancias de entrada según lo especificado en el libro "Sistemas de Sonido":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La entrada de micrófono tiene 23K (39K || 56K) --> OK.
> La entrada de grabador tiene mas o menos 500K (470K + 15K que cambié para ajustar a la salida real de los decks de la época) --> OK.
> La entrada de sintonizador tiene mas o menos 500K (470K + 39K) --> OK.
> La entrada de fono magnético y cristal tiene *53K para fono magnético*  ([1M+39K] || 56K) pero esta entrada debería tener *47K* (según dice la imagen del libro) que es la impedancia de entrada requerida por las cápsulas magnéticas, y acá es un 15% mas alta. --> *MAL*
> La pregunta es: *Alguien que haya armado este preamplificador notó problemas con la cápsula magnética cargada con 53K??*
> El asunto no es que la carga sea mucha o sea poca, por que es mayor a la nominal de 47K, pero la respuesta en frecuencia probablemente haya sido "errónea".
> Como no voy a usar la opción para fono de cristal no es gran problema modificar la impedancia de entrada de fono magnético y ajustarla a los 47K, pero mientras mas original lo deje creo que será mejor...aunque si está cruzada y causa problemas, mejor arreglarla ahora y que ya quede la info disponible por si alguien mas lo construye/repara en el futuro.


Hola Dr. Z. Tarde en responder porque revolvi en unos apuntes tu observación. Yo arme varios equipos con este pre. Los compraba alla por los 78-82 ya armados en una casa que ya no existe (para el recuerdo: Daxon Radio de Luis Lousek en la calle Cangallo al 1200 que le ponían su marca "Waky" en el estuche). 
Nunca tuve problemas. Para algunos DJ les armaba un quipo completo y portátil de 100W x canal, con un pequeño mezclador de 3 entradas estereo y 1 mono (las estereo tenian la selectora para todas las entradas y la mono solo para microfono o auxiliar), usando 7 pre de estos y 2 bandejas Sincron con capsulas magnética Shure. Nunca hubo problema. En aquellos tiempos eran componentes muy buenos donde fuera que los compraras. Bueno me extendi en recuerdos mas que en responderte... disculpa...
Lo que encontre en mis apuntes de entonces es que en algún caso (yo nunca lo necesite) se recomendaba un mejor filtrado con este circuito que se pone a continuacion de R37 (en el esquema del pre esta arriba a la derecha en la entrada +30V).
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias @carluz !!!
Esta bueno saber que no habían problemas con la impedancia de carga original. Yo cambié la impedancia a 47k por que como no uso la opción de cristal me quito una limitación circuital de encima y no cuesta hacer el cambio, pero está buena la acotación por que del tema "capsula magnética" lo único que sé es que en el equipo Fischer de casa había una capsula Pickering con cepillito delante de la púa y ahí acaba mi know-how al respecto....lo demás lo he leído/estudiado sin contacto físico con una.

En cuanto al filtrado, sip...estoy usando ese modulito con el transistor (en la placa de la fuente se puede ver) pero estoy medio arrepentido de no haber metido un zener o un regulador integrado....todo sea en aras de la mayor "originalidad" posible.

*PD*: está bueno también el capítulo de "carluz en el recuerdo"   ...a fin de cuentas este es un tema con cosas de museo.


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias @carluz !!!
> Esta bueno saber que no habían problemas con la impedancia de carga original. Yo cambié la impedancia a 47k por que como no uso la opción de cristal me quito una limitación circuital de encima y no cuesta hacer el cambio, pero está buena la acotación por que del tema "capsula magnética" lo único que sé es que en el equipo Fischer de casa había una capsula Pickering con cepillito delante de la púa y ahí acaba mi know-how al respecto....lo demás lo he leído/estudiado sin contacto físico con una.
> 
> En cuanto al filtrado, sip...estoy usando ese modulito con el transistor (en la placa de la fuente se puede ver) pero estoy medio arrepentido de no haber metido un zener o un regulador integrado....todo sea en aras de la mayor "originalidad" posible.
> 
> *PD*: está bueno también el capítulo de "carluz en el recuerdo"   ...a fin de cuentas este es un tema con cosas de museo.


Jajaja... Carluz en el tunel del tiempo... jajaja. 
Lo que te tenes que fijar es que en en la pagina 13 de este hilo, avise del error en el esquema en una resitencia de la ecualizacion RIAA donde figura un valor diferente (82Ohms cuando en relidad son 82k. Dosmetros gentilmente lo corrigio en el esquema. 
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> avise del error en el esquema en una resitencia de la ecualizacion RIAA donde figura un valor diferente (82Ohms cuando en relidad son 82k.


Sisisi, si lo ví, pero en mi libro "Sistemas de sonido" está el valor correcto, y yo me guío por ese libro.


----------



## carluz

En aquellos tiempos algunos fabricantes (creo que los equipos Mella y otros), ponían una llave atrás junto a la entrada de la bandeja, para seleccionar si era magnética o cerámica. En el selector del frente solo te indicaba "Fono" o algo similar.

En la foto es de un Turner de 15Watts que se vendía en kit para armar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sip...pero viste que en el preamplificador Fapesa la conmutación del tipo de cápsula es parte del selector de entradas...

*PD:* Boneeeetoooooo el Turner..!!!! pero medio incómodo para activar/descativar auriculares.


----------



## carluz

Y otro tema. Si buscas bandejas giradiscos yo aconsejo las de transmisión directa (son preferencias solo eso), por qué te evitas las correas que se estiran y esas cosas. Son más caras y todas vienen para que ajustes la velocidad real del plato.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sip...pero viste que en el preamplificador Fapesa la conmutación del tipo de cápsula es parte del selector de entradas...
> 
> *PD:* Boneeeetoooooo el Turner..!!!! pero medio incómodo para activar/descativar auriculares.


Si, los auriculares eran una historia... Creo que lo rescatable es como se pensaba en soluciones y opciones. Un diseño llevaba semanas para pensarlo. Después contruir y ensamblar un día, y el ajuste unas horas.
Yo nunca lo hice, pero lo que planteas de la ecualización es cierto... Si yo hoy optará por esa opción (me refiero a seleccionar la cápsula desde atras)  vería la forma con un interruptor de 2 polos 4 vías... No sé se me ocurre ahora.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve revisando (en el simulador) las resistencias que hacen la caída de tensión en las distintas etapas entre la fuente de 58V del amplificador y el preamplificador, por que como he cambiado bastantes cosas es probable que los consumos de cada etapa hayan cambiado y eso puede terminar aumentandoles o disminuyendoles la tensión de alimentación.
El circuito final de prueba es este, que incluye el "filtro" multiplicador de capacidad, el circuito de loudness (que será alimentado por el módulo anterior al igual que el preamplificador), los filtros de púa y scratch, y el control de tono triple:

Por desgracia, en la versión "ampliada" del pre Fapesa, no dan ninguna indicación de los consumos de cada etapa para saber si estoy mas o menos cerca o nó, pero si están esos valores para el circuito mas sencillo y son los que transcribo:
Q1 (BC549C) = 75uA
Q2 (BC549C) = 730uA
Q3 (BC549C) = 3.5mA
Q4 (BC549C) = 2.4mA
Total = 6.7mA (a 7mA redondea el libros "Sistemas de Sonido")

Usando el simulador yo obtengo para mi preamplificador los siguientes valores de polarización estática (y ademas hay que agregar Q5 de loudness):
Q1 (BC549C) = 99uA
Q2 (BC549C) = 1.1mA
Q3 (BC549C) = 4.34mA
Q4 (BC549C) = 4.8mA
Q5 (BC549C) = (804+381)uA
*Total = 11.5mA* (+ 200uA que andan perdidos por ahí) ---> consumo bastante mas alto que el Fapesa original.

Esto hace que tenga que recalcular los valores de las resistencias recuadradas en el esquema (R43, R8 y R28), y los valores que se muestran de 5K6 para R8 y R28 serían los definitivos. R43 la dejé en 2K2 por que es el valor justo para operación monoaural que es como estoy haciendo las pruebas, pero hay que bajarla a la mitad para stereo.

Me falta terminar de diseñar y montar los PCBs de los filtros y ya podría comenzar las pruebas con generador y osciloscopio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ayer me puse a diseñar el PCB para los LEDs de los vúmetros...lástima que los agujeros no están perfectamente separados entre sí en el panel. Lo que medí entre centros de agujeros son 7.5mm, puse los LEDs separados entre centros a 7.5mm en el KiCad, los medí y tienen 7.5mm entre los agujeros del PCB, y la LPM...los ultimos 4 quedan un poquito cruzados y los 6 primeros entran bien . En fin....con un martillo mas grande se puede arreglar sin hacer el PCB de nuevo.


Todos los cátodos están hacia el centro y los ánodos son comunes para el canal izquierdo y el derecho (y también se pueden ver los retoques que tuve que hacer con marcador indeleble por que planchar el PCB sobre un recorte de pertinax de 25mm es medio como imposible, pero era lo que ya tenía recortado). Voy a usar el vúmetro con peak-hold que hice hace mil años y no me gasto mas las neuronas. Es este para el que no lo recuerde:

También terminé de instalar todos los componentes en el PCB del preamplificador e hice algunas pruebas de consumo por etapa aunque nunca conecté los filtros ni los controles de tono ni de loudness, lo que no creo que refleje mucho la realidad, pero al menos nada largó humo ni se cayó la tensión de la fuente.



*PD:* recién me doy que en el panel, la escala del balance vá de 0 a 40 en lugar de ir de derecha a izquierda . Que corno es un balance en 18 o en 26 o en 38 ????? No debería ir el "0" al medio y atenuaciones crecientes hacia cada lado???? En fin....así quedará.


----------



## DJ T3

Quizas, en vez de mandar a masa cada canal para "bajar" el volumen, lo debe poner en "mono" o "estereo". A lo mejor mas que balance es separacion de canales, aunque no creo.

Otra es que use algun circuito controlado por tension..

Anda a saber


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Anda a saber


Yo creo que es un violento error de quien diseñó el panel que no tenía NPI de lo que estaba dibujando.


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo creo que es un violento error de quien diseñó el panel que no tenía NPI de lo que estaba dibujando.


Sip. Era para volumen izquierdo y volumen derecho...


carluz dijo:


> Sip. Era para volumen izquierdo y volumen derecho...


Además en aquel tiempo había un gabinete con los controles de haces y agudos separados para el canal izquierdo y derecho, pero el volumen era estereo y el balance también...


carluz dijo:


> Sip. Era para volumen izquierdo y volumen derecho...
> 
> Además en aquel tiempo había un gabinete con los controles de haces y agudos separados para el canal izquierdo y derecho, pero el volumen era estereo y el balance también...


Quise escribir graves y agudos separados....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Era para volumen izquierdo y volumen derecho...


Ahhhh....como dice "balance" sobre el control derecho...pensé que era el balance tradicional (que yo sí voy a usar) y no un doble control de volumen.


----------



## carluz

carluz dijo:


> Sip. Era para volumen izquierdo y volumen derecho...


Además en aquel tiempo había un gabinete con los controles de haces y agudos separados para el canal izquierdo y derecho, pero el volumen era estereo y el balance también...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhh....como dice "balance" sobre el control derecho...pensé que era el balance tradicional (que yo sí voy a usar) y no un doble control de volumen.


Este ampli tenía graves y agudos separados para cada canal. Y en el nivel uno era balance y el otro volumen.


----------



## carluz

Los equipos Hi-Fi intentan omitir los controles de tono, pero en aquel tiempo los parlantes eran duros y el tono le servía... Los bafles venían con controles para intensificar o stenuat los medios y agudos en el divisor de frecuencia (Audinac, Turner, Ken Brown, Holimar). Hoy tenés unos woofer de 92dB de sensibilidad o mejor y rango inferiores a 40Hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y....eso de eliminar los controles de tono es un bolazo por que no te permite ni siquiera hacer un intento por corregir un poco los efectos de la sala o la posición de los parlantes. No es lo mejor ni mucho menos, pero es una herramienta que algo puede ayudar...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y....eso de eliminar los controles de tono es un bolazo por que no te permite ni siquiera hacer un intento por corregir un poco los efectos de la sala o la posición de los parlantes. No es lo mejor ni mucho menos, pero es una herramienta que algo puede ayudar...


Eliminar los controles de tono es un "berretín" audiófilo para "evitar la degradación de la señal tal como fue registrada originalmente..." etc
Lo que siempre me pareció un control al cuete es el balance.


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y....eso de eliminar los controles de tono es un bolazo por que no te permite ni siquiera hacer un intento por corregir un poco los efectos de la sala o la posición de los parlantes. No es lo mejor ni mucho menos, pero es una herramienta que algo puede ayudar...


Yo no lo eliminaría... Rod Eliott propone tonos con rangos de hasta +/-12dB... Siempre los bafles que usas son importantes en toda cadena Hi-Fi, y la grabación o fuente de sonido (vinilo, cd, etc.).
El sonido es muy personal y según los gustos.. es como ser de Ford o de Chevrolet en el TC.


----------



## sebsjata

Bueno es verdad lo de corregir con el control de tono, pero el amplificador sin control de tono, incluso sin control de volumen le da una estética increíble, a mi parecer, como este NAD M22

el que va a controlar tonos, volumen y selector de entrada seria el pre-amplificador y si es digital, mas bonito, pero entiendo que este no es el caso, ya que esto es una construcción de un amplificador de los 70, solo quería dejar mi opinión y gustos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Lo que siempre me pareció un control al cuete es el balance


Al cuete hasta que te hace falta para ubicar correctamente la imagen.
En mi casa, por la disposición de los parlantes y el mobiliario circundante, tengo que usar el balance para desplazar la imagen como medio metro a la derecha


----------



## carluz

Si, lo que yo ajuste una vez en casa fue el ecualizador grafico, a oído con los tonos planos y distintos ritmos, disculpen los gustos... Horacio Guaraní, Falú, Julio Sosa, los Beatles, Deep Purple, Almendra, Vox Dei, SuiGeneris y Manual... siempre retoque los tonos... O sea que ni el ecualizador grafico completo mi sensación de sonido... muy personal el sonido...
Dr. Z lograste en un solo hilo juntar lo técnico, el recuerdo, los gustos y preferencias... Dos un capo...


----------



## J2C

carluz dijo:


> .........        los Beatles, Deep Purple, Almendra, Vox Dei, SuiGeneris ........ ..



[Mode Off Topic *ON*]

Voy a levantar 4 sotas, dos caballos y un 4 de copas del suelo !!!!

[Mode Off Topic *OFF*]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Si, lo que yo ajuste una vez en casa fue el ecualizador grafico, a oído con los tonos planos y distintos ritmos, disculpen los gustos... Horacio Guaraní, Falú, Julio Sosa, los Beatles, Deep Purple, Almendra, Vox Dei, SuiGeneris y Manual... siempre retoque los tonos... O sea que ni el ecualizador grafico completo mi sensación de sonido... muy personal el sonido...


Y eso está perfecto por que la emotividad relacionada con la música es algo completamente personal e individual...y si a vos te gusta taladrarte los oídos poniendo los agudos al mango...está perfecto aunque a otro no le guste.
El problema es lograr una base común sobre la cual se pueda discutir de forma unificada cuando la naturaleza del tema es puramente técnica y no subjetiva.


----------



## ccolonna

Tenia ideas similares con la idea del balance y tonos...pero una vez leí un articulo que hoy diríamos de "inclusión"...
El Balance para personas con una disminución de audición en un oído  y los Tonos para la perdida de audición de frecuencias altas con la edad, lo mismo que acentúa la percepción de graves en algunos casos. 

También mencionaba lo económico de no tener una sala tanto en espacio como acústica, era una nota española donde en ese momento estaba de moda departamentos vidriados.

Como para aportar algo.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve avanzando con poca cosa...pero subo esto para que vean que no me estoy rascando (mucho)...
Es un PCB para soportar los jacks de micrófono, con la idea de usar una ficha y un cable para conectar el PCB con el preamplificador y minimizar la cantidad de conexiones a los componentes que van sujetos en el panel.


De paso...reciclo viejos fragmentos de pertinax que sobraron de viejos proyectos realizados desde el año 2000.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Vamos otra vez con el PCB para los jacks de los micrófonos. Cuando uno desarma la caja hay que acordarse de marcar cual lado va para arriba y cual para abajo, por que si nó medís la separación de los huecos equivocados...LPMQLP !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y siguen apareciendo problemas...LPM
Quiero hacer los PCB para montar todos los conmutadores de filtros, salidas de parlante, etc...pero cuando intento medir los inversores para colocarlos a la distancia adecuada a los huecos preexistentes...resulta que no dan la distancia hasta la base del gabinete y los extremos los terminales tocan directamente contra la base. Digo...el PCB cabe pero no va a haber forma de evitar el contacto de las soldaduras contra base, ni aún poniendo un aislante....por que no cabe.
La distancia del "hueco" para atornillarlos en el panel hasta el extremo de los terminales es de 35mm....que es la misma distancia que hay de los huecos del panel a la base.





Me late que la unica solución es diseñar el PCB puesto "de cabeza", de manera que la cara de las soldaduras quede hacia arriba...y eso significa que voy a tener que hacer el PCB en "espejo"...

*PD:* También tengo que agrandar el hueco del panel por donde pasan las palancas de las llaves...por que no caben ya que no tienen la misma relación de distancia que las llaves. LPM!!!!


----------



## sebsjata

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ni aún poniendo un aislante....por que no cabe


No cabe? ni siquiera una laminita de acetato bien delgada?


----------



## malesi

Corta chapa y después tapas con un pequeño cajetin. O le das la forma a golpe de martillo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> No cabe? ni siquiera una laminita de acetato bien delgada?


No cabe por que no queda margen para las "patas" que fijan los inversores al PCB y por eso quedan un poquito largos los terminales. Además tenés que considerar que la base calza por dentro de los rebordes del panel y eso le quita un milimetro mas...


malesi dijo:


> Corta chapa y después tapas con un pequeño cajetin. O le das la forma a golpe de martillo.


Me parece que es mas fácil y limpio hacer el PCB al revés y poner las llaves "de cabeza" y así no hay que romper nada. Mas tarde les subo un par de fotos para que vean cual es el problema con las llaves inversoras y su montaje en el panel.


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .......
> Me late que la unica solución es diseñar el PCB puesto "de cabeza", de manera que la cara de las soldaduras quede hacia arriba...y eso significa que voy a tener que hacer el PCB en "espejo"...
> .....



Por que el PCB en espejo?, si tanto las llaves como los componentes deben quedar del mismo lado?




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .......
> 
> *PD:* También tengo que agrandar el hueco del panel por donde pasan las palancas de las llaves...por que no caben ya que no tienen la misma relación de distancia que las llaves. LPM!!!!



Disculpe Dr. me parece que tiene una manada de elefantes planeando sobre San Juan/Rawson hace bastante, por que no prueba de mandarles un cohete !!!




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Por que el PCB en espejo?, si tanto las llaves como los componentes deben quedar del mismo lado?


Por que las llaves tambien quedan de cabeza y los contactos quedan al revés de lo que uno normalmente mira.


J2C dijo:


> Disculpe Dr. me parece que tiene una manada de elefantes planeando sobre San Juan/Rawson hace bastante, por que no prueba de mandarles un cohete !!!


Ehhhh...confunda pero no ofenda !!! No soy de Rawson sino de la Capital de San Juan...y por suerte tampoco soy de Las Chimbas   

Y naaaaaa....pobres elefantes...la culpa es mía por comprar ese gabinete bonito y viejo e intentar llenarlo 10 años mas viejo...

Les dejo una foto de como calzan los inversores usando los huecos del panel:

Fijense como los contactos casi tocan la "oreja" del panel...y la base va metida entre esa oreja y los terminales del inversor. La unica forma de ponerlo es con SMD...


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que las llaves tambien quedan de cabeza y los contactos quedan al revés de lo que uno normalmente mira.
> 
> ...



Me di cuenta recien cuando vi la imagen del frente que posteo aquí.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ......
> 
> Ehhhh...confunda pero no ofenda !!! No soy de Rawson sino de la Capital de San Juan...y por suerte tampoco soy de Las Chimbas
> 
> Y naaaaaa....pobres elefantes...la culpa es mía por comprar ese gabinete bonito y viejo e intentar llenarlo 10 años mas viejo...
> 
> .....



Dr no se me ofenda que mi GPS a pedal le erro por apenas 3 ó 4 Km !!!.

Son recuerdos de 1982/1983 que anduve trabajando en esa zona y como todo está muy cerca en la *Tierra del Sol y el BUEN Vino* cometí un pequeño error.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## carluz

Hola Dr. Z. Ese tipo de llave las ví pocas veces. No tenes posibilidad de usar otras? Las de son de un negocio de los mas serios de por acá (Microelect....)


carluz dijo:


> Hola Dr. Z. Ese tipo de llave las ví pocas veces. No tenes posibilidad de usar otras? Las de son de un negocio de los mas serios de por acá (Microelect....)


Quise escribir las de la imagen son...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve analizando llaves como esas pero el problema es que no me sirven para todos los lugares donde debo hacer conmutaciones, aunque si para la mayoría. Otro problema, mas estético que funcional, es que el tipo de palanca que usan esas llaves quedan muy "flacas" en comparación a los huecos del panel y no es facil colocarles algo que las engorde.
Y el ultimo problema es económico: las compré muy baratas por que son llaves de la época del amplificador, y funcionan ok luego de haberlas limpiado un poco.
Como solo tengo que hacer un PCB con pertinax momificado creo que vale la pena tratar de montarlas y probar que tal van, aunque sea un lío, por que la cantidad de cables y conexiones externas que me ahorran es muy importante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aparentemente, estas son las modificaciones que debería hacer en el panel para que las llaves inversoras calcen bien, se puedan activar correctamente y se puedan atornillar a la chapa:



Tengo que recortar 5mm extra (lo que está garabateado) por que el hueco rectangular mide 15mm de alto y la llave tiene un "saliente" donde está la palanca y parte del mecanismo de activación que tiene un alto de 17.5mm. Además hay que bajar (en la foto, en realidad es subir) un poco los huecos de los tornillos para que la palanca quede centrada en el agujero ovalado del panel frontal, pero como la distancia del hueco del tornillo, en la llave, al saliente es de 3mm y hay un reborde de plástico de 1mm que aparece/desaparece cuando se activa la palanca, pues hay que dejar 1mm (y un poquito mas) de margen, con lo que al final el hueco rectangular quedaría de 19mm de alto....mejor los dejamos en 21mm "por si las moscas"...

Esto no sé cuando lo voy a poder hacer por que tengo una semana bastante pesadísima de trabajo, pero al menos ahora lo dejo marcado para ganar un poco de tiempo.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta mañana tuve que hacer algunos trámites y pasé por otra casa de electrónica de vieja data...y me acordé de preguntar si tenían perillas metálicas. Bue...me dice el vendedor: "algo me queda de aluminio, me fijo y te traigo..."   
Le quedaba un surtido no muy grande, pero notable para la época actual considerando que esas perillas han desaparecido hace mas de 30 años. A dos Biden por perilla no me parecieron taaaan caras habiendo visto algunas de e-Bay y de AliExpress a ese mismo precio o bastante mas. Compré cinco perillas que tuve que elegir entre lo que quedaba, y debo volver a buscar las de selección de entradas y la mono-invertido-stereo por que son mas chicas...pero no recordaba cuanto mas chicas. Bueno...la cosa quedaría así, por ahora:

Las perillas grandes no tienen el reborde pintado de negro como las mas chicas...pero tienen un reborde que no es difícil pintar con un marcador ideleble. Y la perilla chica del medio tiene una pequeñisima protuberancia al centro...probablemente restos del torneado. Veré como la quito sin romper nada.


----------



## DJ T3

Que hermoso queda todo...

Si podes, usa cinta de papel para enmascarar y ponele esmalte de uñas para la marquita, va a quedar mejor que con el fibron


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> ponele esmalte de uñas para la marquita


Pero no se descascara el esmalte de uñas??


----------



## DJ T3

Y ahora que lo pienso es aluminio, tendrias que raspar un poco... O hacerle un huequito (agujero con una mecha chica) para que se meta y haga de soporte... O usar imprimacion para aluminio...
Quizas con el fibron pase lo mismo, solo que puedes cada tanto retocarlo...


----------



## cyverlarva

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero no se descascara el esmalte de uñas??


Hola, averigua por esos esmaltes que usan ahora que secan en esas cajitas con luz ultravioleta. Si es de buena marca se la rebanca.
 yo para hacer esa marca, calzaria la perilla en un tornillito, el cual meto en el taladro, giro a pocas vueltas y apenas apoyo una fibra o si tenes un pincel fino, despues esmalte con uv y tataaaaan.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> averigua por esos esmaltes que usan ahora que secan en esas cajitas con luz ultravioleta. Si es de buena marca se la rebanca.


Seeee!!!! La patrona y la nena tienen el coso UV y esos esmaltes...no sé si negro, pero tienen y se consiguen fácil  
Buena idea!!!


cyverlarva dijo:


> calzaria la perilla en un tornillito, el cual meto en el taladro, giro a pocas vueltas


 Eso mismo estaba pensando  por que si intento hacerlo a pulso....voy a manchar hasta la mesa!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Guenaaaaasssssss....I'm baaaack!!!!
Llevo un muy buen rato "perdido" en pensar el montaje de los conmutadores de sistemas de parlantes + auriculares, que será la base para el montaje de los conmutadores de filtros, loudness y "ecualizador" o lo que sea que le ponga ahí.
Finalmente decidí poner las llaves cabeza abajo con el PCB hacia arriba para y poner conectores para sacar los cables, por que si nó eso no se desarma nunca mas. Les dejo unas fotitos:
El PCB que sujeta las llaves y el adaptador para auriculares:

y ya con casi todo montado (solo faltan las conexiones al jack de auriculares):



y así mas o menos quedaría montado en el panel frontal (una vez que alinee los agujeros...LPM)


Bue...creo que se vé la idea.

Demás está decir que me volví loco para diseñar el footprint de esa llave (y la octuple también) en el KiCad, pero una vez puesta las patitas entraron de una 

PD: EL pertinax que compré es una porquería atómica. Al final tuve que recortarlo con el minitorno por que si lo marcás y quebrás como siempre, si o sí se desprende un pedazo de la mitad que queda...aunque marqués por ambos ambos lados del PCB 

El PCB está probado y funcionan todas las operaciones que debe hacer y solo me falta hacer una L de chapa para sujetar el PCB al panel, por que por ahora solo lo sujetan los tornillos de la cabeza de las llaves...pero no le doy mucha vida a eso...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Guenaaaaasssssss....I'm baaaack!!!!
> Llevo un muy buen rato "perdido" en pensar el montaje de los conmutadores de sistemas de parlantes + auriculares, que será la base para el montaje de los conmutadores de filtros, loudness y "ecualizador" o lo que sea que le ponga ahí.
> Finalmente decidí poner las llaves cabeza abajo con el PCB hacia arriba para y poner conectores para sacar los cables, por que si nó eso no se desarma nunca mas. Les dejo unas fotitos:
> El PCB que sujeta las llaves y el adaptador para auriculares:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267304
> y ya con casi todo montado (solo faltan las conexiones al jack de auriculares):
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267305
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267306
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267307
> y así mas o menos quedaría montado en el panel frontal (una vez que alinee los agujeros...LPM)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267308
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267309
> Bue...creo que se vé la idea.
> 
> Demás está decir que me volví loco para diseñar el footprint de esa llave (y la octuple también) en el KiCad, pero una vez puesta las patitas entraron de una
> 
> PD: EL pertinax que compré es una porquería atómica. Al final tuve que recortarlo con el minitorno por que si lo marcás y quebrás como siempre, si o sí se desprende un pedazo de la mitad que queda...aunque marqués por ambos ambos lados del PCB
> 
> El PCB está probado y funcionan todas las operaciones que debe hacer y solo me falta hacer una L de chapa para sujetar el PCB al panel, por que por ahora solo lo sujetan los tornillos de la cabeza de las llaves...pero no le doy mucha vida a eso...



No viene a cuento... pero te seguimos como a una buena telenovela


----------



## AntonioAA

Perdon el off topic ... pero lo suyo @Dr. Zoidberg es casi una cruzada contra los infieles !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les dejo el circuito de conmutación de las llaves de sistemas de parlantes y auriculares. Tal vez lea sea útil  alguien si quiere hacer algo parecido en su amplificador. No dejo el PCB por que es del todo improbable que alguien tenga las mismas llaves...y sin eso pierde toda importancia el diseño que tiene.
También aclaro que el circuito de adaptación de auriculares a la salida de parlantes está tomado del *proyecto 100 de ESP*, y ahí está explicado el vuelterío que dan las líneas de parlantes de los amplificadores para llegar al adaptador ya qu este no debeb activarse mientras están conectados los parlantes a los baffles.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy salí a comprar la vacuna para la gripe (por motivos que no voy a comentar de estos políticos hijos de un container lleno pu7@$), pasé por la casa de electrónica y logré comprar las perillas que me faltaban para los selectores de entradas y mono-stereo. No son exaaaaactamente iguales las otras pero son muy parecidas....aunque creo que también necesitarán alguna artesanía para que se parezcan un poquito mas.


Pero bueeeee.....quedan bastaaaaante bien....por tres Bidens en total siendo de aluminio me parece razonable.


----------



## DJ T3

Fuaaa. Que hermosos..
Igual, mal no viene que sean un toque diferente, va a denotar qué funcion cumple cada cosa. Como las perillas plasticas que vienen de colores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Llevo varios días sufriendo para diseñar el PCB para los interruptores que activan/desactivan los filtros y el rumble. Al final logré hacer el diseño pero no le pude escapar a un PCB doble-faz. En fin....habrá que seguir sufriendo ....como dijo Vinicius.."O sofrimento não tem fim".
Les dejo unas imágenes de como va quedando, pero ahora hay que hacer el PCB y eso lleva su tiempo y cuidado...

Y así irían los componentes...que son vaaaaarios:

Este PCB mide 80mm de frente x 70.3mm de fondo (alto en la imagen)...y eso es lo máximo que puede medir por que las llaves son muy largas y ya están quitando algo de espacio para el PCB del preamplificador. Y la plaqueta anterior quitaba espacio para la fuente, pero poniendo las llaves de cabeza se gana bastante espacio bajo los PCB "satelitales". Ya veré si me puedo poner a hacer este PCB, por que me va a llevar un raaaaato.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Algunas novedades....no 100% buenas pero es lo que hay...
Hice el PCB doble faz, pero por algún extraño motivo de la técnica de planchado, la mayoría de los agujeros coincidieron de ambos lados excepto hacia un lateral (donde están los conectores) que se cruzaron menos de 1mm pero suficiente para molestar bastante. Habrá que emparcharlo a manualmente...
Por otro lado, me mandé un moco cuando estaba cortando ese mismo lado y me llevé puestas un par de pistas, pero no son taaan graves por que se puede poner un puentecito de alambre. En fin.... así quedará. Me voy a poner a armarlo ahora...
Cara del cobre....todo se vé "bien":

Cara de componentes...se vé el pifie:

y ya que estaba medio envenenado, aproveché para sujetar el interruptor de 220V al frente...con pedazo de chapa de gabinete de fuente de PC por medio...

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y bueno....armé el PCB de los filtros.
Las llaves de los extremos *loudness *y *no-se-que-aún* funcionan OK (bahhh...son un doble interruptor y un doble inversor). Tengo que inventar un método para probar las llaves de rumble y scratch...pero será para otro día. Les dejo las fotos:



Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Viendo que el filtro de rumble es un conjunto de capacitores en serie-paralelo, fué fácil probarlo...previo encontrar el origen de una falla que se vé en la ultima foto del post anterior: me faltó soldar una pata de la resistencia de 10K a la izquierda a la pista de la cara de componentes.
El control de rumble resultó:

Con el rumble *desactivado *tengo 470nF // 47nF + 470nF // 47nF = 258.5nF ==> me dió 256nF un canal y 257nF el otro. 
Con el rumble *activado *tengo 47nF + 47nF = 23.5nF ==> me dió 25nF en cada canal 
El filtro de scratch es mas lío por que son tres resistencias en serie con dos capacitores que se activan/desactivan, así que esos los medí cada capacitor por separado y luego la serie de resistencias...y todo funciona OK.

Ahora debo hacer el PCB para sujetar los fusibles de la alimentación de cada canal del amplificador y los respectivos capacitores de salida (con un cierto dejo Audinac...).

Para los nostálgicos dejo una foto del portafusible precolombino para fusibles de 30mm y 2A en este caso (10 portafusibles x $20 en el museo).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Perdiendo el tiempo "presentando" las llaves...queda mas o menos así:


Los alambres satelitales en el PCB mas grande son el reemplazo a las pistas que me comí al cortar la plaqueta...

Veré si puedo sujetar cada PCB con una pequeña *L* de alumnio, aunque la placa grande queda bastaaaante firme con los cuatro tornillos, y la placa chica ya tiene puesta la L y solo falta perforar el frente:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les dejo unas fotos de la parva de cosas que van en el panel...y aún faltan las llaves selectoras giratorias, el pote de balance y el vúmetro con sus 20 LEDs. Ya me estoy preguntando muy seriamente si voy a poder meter todos los componentes dentro del gabinete...





El PCB mas "largo" mide 7cm (el de las 4 llaves) y la profundidad disponible en el gabinete es de 24cm, pero donde está el plaqueterío de la izquierda (primera foto) va la fuente - trafo y PCB - y eso ocupa bastante espacio...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Les dejo unas fotos de la parva de cosas que van en el panel...y aún faltan las llaves selectoras giratorias, el pote de balance y el vúmetro con sus 20 LEDs. Ya me estoy preguntando muy seriamente si voy a poder meter todos los componentes dentro del gabinete...


Que si te entra todo, no nos dejes tirados ahora que va lo fácil


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El motivo de montar todo es tener una estimacion cercana al verdadero espacio que queda para usar... Veremos que sale cuando acomode los componentes internos...


----------



## cyverlarva

Si no entra hacelo pitufo mode on, y sácale la fuente afuera. Te queda como los monoblocks de Krell que llevan la fuente aparte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Si no entra hacelo pitufo mode on, y sácale la fuente afuera. Te queda como los monoblocks de Krell que llevan la fuente aparte.


[ratón mode=ON]No sé si es una taaaan mala idea.... el problema es que debería construir otro gabinete que mas o menos coincida con el estilo de este...y eso ya es demasiado gasto para mi gusto [ratón mode=OFF]


----------



## cyverlarva

Tengo uno al Pepe, de un switch de vídeo Sony, una bestia, si lo querés te lo mando para San Juan. Avísame.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias por el ofrecimiento!!! Mido que cabe y te aviso!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bue....no es la mejor distribución que se me ocurre y requiere algunas artesanías, pero cabe todo dentro del gabinete. Habrá que revisar muy bien el layout para no meter ruido en las etapas de mas bajo nivel y seguro que voy a tener que cambiar la posición de los capacitores de salida (hay lugar donde hacerlo), pero creo que con un poco de onda puede zafar...aunque el cableado puede llegar a ser un despelote importante. Por suerte puse conectores.


PD: La maderita es para que quede vertical el PCB de la fuente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luego de la medición de posiciones experimental de arriba se me ocurrió poner los enchufes KALOP que supuestamente permtirían conectar otros aparatos al amplificador, y por supuesto que los enchufes ocupan mucho espacio interior del gabinete y entonces no entra la placa de la fuente.
En reallidad el problema no son taaaanto los enchufes sino mas bien la parva de cables (derivaciones) que yo había dejado sin recortar y había sujetado con precintos. Esos cables ocupan unos 20mm... espacio que necesito para acomodar la placa de la fuente, así que me armé de paciencia y recorté todos los cables...siempre dejando una fracción disponible por si acaso...
Recortar no es la palabra justa, por que aparte de recortar hay que pelar el esmalte de los alambres, retorcerlos, soldarlos y espaguettizarlos para que el trafo siga funcionando...y me llevó un rato. Así quedó...y no creo que ahora moleste:
 
Ese manojito de alambres pillados con un precinto es un bobinado de 8V (independiente) que me parece que voy a necesitar para el vúmetro, así que lo dejé sin recortar. Veremos que ocurre...

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En algunos ratos libres estuve armando el PCB que lleva los capacitores de salida y un fusible de alimentación para cada amplificador. EL PCB no puede ser muy pequeño (95 x 68mm) por los componentes arcaicos que he usado, y así va quedando:


Pero ahora sí que se apretujó todo dentro del gabinete y hay poco lugar donde poner este PCB. Acá podría ser:

pero no me hace mucha gracia (ninguna en realidad) poner la zona de nivel de potencia tan cerca de la zona de mas baja señal del preamplificador. Algunas cosas pueden reubicarse un poco, como por ejemplo intercambiar de lugar el PCB de salida con el del preamplificador, que creo es lo que voy a hacer, por que al menos eso me concentra los cables de señal mas pequeña lejos de los cables de nivel de potencia de salida. Habrá que seguir con las artesanías... 

Continuará...


----------



## Rorschach

Don Zoidberg :

Hermosos esos caps electrolíticos Siemens !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El que guarda siempre tiene, dijo la vieja, y se murió virgen....
Revolviendo un poco encontré un *muteador on-off* que hice hace tiempo para el ampli de 40+40W y que después reemplacé con un verdadero *protector de parlantes* y a este lo guardé para el futuro. Bueno...el futuro ya le llegó y lo voy a adaptar para silenciar el encendido y apagado de este amplificador de museo. Por desgracia este agregado no es taaan de museo pero al menos debería a eliminar el thump en los parlantes (ojo que solo es muteador, no protector de parlantes, por que a mi juicio estos amplificadores no pueden quemar los parlantes con DC a la salida a no ser que ocurra una catástrofe multicausal). Les dejo la foto, y por suerte parece que para este circuito si hay espacio disponible:

Claramente le falta los relays, que fueron oportunamente reciclados, y eran de 12V puestos en serie (24Vdc) pero ahora no tengo esa tensión disponible, así que buscaré relays de 6V o de 5V y veré como me arreglo con eso y el bobinado independiente de 8Vca. En fin...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Compré los relays de 6V por que los de 5V estaba muy caros, los puse y quedó esto...que sigue muy apretujado. Activé la salida de 8Vca del trafo...y me va a dar algo cercano a los 10.5Vcc...que si bien es medio poco para los relays, estos deben activarse desde los 4.5Vcc....o eso dice el datasheet. Voy a tener que hacer un experimento a ver como van, y luego me tengo que poner a tomar medidas y hacer agujeros según esa distribución que está ahí.


Continuará cuando me vengan las ganas de trabajar con chapa.

*PD:* Me compré una soldadora inverter ESAB 142i y me llegó esta mañana, pero tengo que hacer un alargue con fichas de 20A en un lado y de 10A en el otro para poder conectarla a los enchufes de mi casa. El pack venía con un par de escuadritas magnéticas y una careta fotosensible Foxtter que parece interesante y no es la batata de las Lusqtoff (las escuadritas siiii....). En fin...mañana tendré que buscar la ficha de 20A por que donde fuí hoy no había.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Se acabó la época del tiempo libre...pero armé la segunda plaqueta del preamplificador para que no digan que no hago nada   

También he trabajado un poco en el panel, pero cuando haga algo rescatable les traeré una foto.

Continuará...


----------



## unmonje

Esos *pre* me recuerdan al fapesa 9+9 W.
A mi me gustan al revez, asi que tomé un ACOUSTECH  como en el adjunto y lo converti en algo de tecnología actual, para no andar renegando cuando se decompone algo y no se consiguen repuestos y como ahora tengo un buen pasar, le compre chips de repuestos y los puse dentro por ai alguna vez algo se rompe.
Ademas, estos Integrados actuales son bien confiables, cuando no caen en manos inadecuadas y un viejo como yo, lo escucha a volumen moderado y nada mas.
Para diaro, me hice unos bafles activos y el amplificador de 15+15 lo puse adentro. Lo sintonicé con cañeria plastica para agua de 2 y1/2 pulgadas.  Bajos muy profundos tiene.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para la "actualidad" ya tengo un sistema 2.2 con C.I. amplificadores muy buenos y ecualización activa de cada parlante por separado.
Esto otro es solo un gusto frustrado y vuelto a enfrentar luego de 40 años de practica y estudio.
Si no tuviera esta vieja "deuda" pendiente ni me hubiera gastado en volver a enfrentarla en esta época, pero la diversión está precisamente ahí: pelear por lograr cosas que no existen hacen mas de 25 años!!
Ya que no tengo baffles con crossovers pasivos para escuchar este amplificador voy a tener que armar un par en base a los rezagos que tengo, pero será tema de ooootro hilo...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para la "actualidad" ya tengo un sistema 2.2 con C.I. amplificadores muy buenos y ecualización activa de cada parlante por separado.
> Esto otro es solo un gusto frustrado y vuelto a enfrentar luego de 40 años de practica y estudio.
> Si no tuviera esta vieja "deuda" pendiente ni me hubiera gastado en volver a enfrentarla en esta época, pero la diversión está precisamente ahí: pelear por lograr cosas que no existen hacen mas de 25 años!!
> Ya que no tengo baffles con crossovers pasivos para escuchar este amplificador voy a tener que armar un par en base a los rezagos que tengo, pero será tema de ooootro hilo...


Unos crossover tipo audinac


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Unos crossover tipo audinac


Naaaaaa....los voy a hacer como corresponde.


----------



## unmonje

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para la "actualidad" ya tengo un sistema 2.2 con C.I. amplificadores muy buenos y ecualización activa de cada parlante por separado.
> Esto otro es solo un gusto frustrado y vuelto a enfrentar luego de 40 años de practica y estudio.
> Si no tuviera esta vieja "deuda" pendiente ni me hubiera gastado en volver a enfrentarla en esta época, pero la diversión está precisamente ahí: pelear por lograr cosas que no existen hacen mas de 25 años!!
> Ya que no tengo baffles con crossovers pasivos para escuchar este amplificador voy a tener que armar un par en base a los rezagos que tengo, pero será tema de ooootro hilo...


Hice unos bafles activos hace unos 15 años y los disfrute unos 5 años, despues los puse en mi casa de campo, pero a los ladrones les gustó demasiado y se lo llevaron, cuando no estaba en casa   Fue un exito ó NO  ? !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá dejo un poquito más de trabajo: cambiar el transistor de control de polarización estática del disipador de potencia al disipador de un driver. Por suerte no tuve que desoldar nada por que los cables que había puesto llegaban - algo sobrados - hasta el disipador del driver mas inaccesible, pero Murphy dijo que debía ser así, y ahí quedó cambiando un tornillo y agregando una tuerca.
Seguro que voy a tener que recalibrar la corriente de reposo, pero será mas adelante...




Al menos ahora está como dice la teoría...y así es como funciona OK. Y sí.. Texas Argentina estaba *equivocada *!!!


----------



## ccolonna

Si...es el modo. 
Me llevó transistores..aguantar "cruce"  para no embalar,,,discusiones en todos lados.."Estoy haciendo lo que dice el manual !!!!"...
Aunque terminé poniendo un diodo ahí mismo, funciona y muy bien.

Lo otro que no aclaraba (para este modelo, aunque es regla)  lo de esperar 8-10 minutos y reajustar... aunque no haya temperatura evidente en ese tiempo la corriente cambia.

Medirlo un mes después y la corriente era la ajustada inicialmente.... no tiene precio !!!!   

Vamos Dr. que es la recta  final !!!!

Abrazos!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya que no tengo baffles con crossovers pasivos para escuchar este amplificador voy a tener que armar un par en base a los rezagos que tengo, pero será tema de ooootro hilo...


Y ahi te voy a querer ver!!   ... ojala te pueda ayudar con algo ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Y ahi te voy a querer ver!!   ... ojala te pueda ayudar con algo ...


Tengo medidos los woofers Panasonic que rescaté de del un viejo estéreo de una amiga de mi esposa, pero el problema es que me dan valores muuuuuy raros. Sonar...suenan, pero los T/S me resultan en cajas bass-reflex de 4 litros mas o menos, lo cual no es descabellado viendo la porquería de baffles en los que venían. Los tengo que volver a medir, aunque ambos me resultaron con parámetros T/S MUY parecidos...lo que desconozco es la respuesta en frecuencia medias (tipo hasta 2.5kHz) por que por ahí voy a tener que cortar los tweeters Moon MDT106A (en segundo orden o más) que tengo....y como verás no me estoy gastando con la calidad de estas batatas, pero ya que están disponibles habrá que usarlas.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tengo medidos los woofers Panasonic que rescaté de del un viejo estéreo de una amiga de mi esposa, pero el problema es que me dan valores muuuuuy raros. Sonar...suenan, pero los T/S me resultan en cajas bass-reflex de 4 litros mas o menos, lo cual no es descabellado viendo la porquería de baffles en los que venían. Los tengo que volver a medir, aunque ambos me resultaron con parámetros T/S MUY parecidos...lo que desconozco es la respuesta en frecuencia medias (tipo hasta 2.5kHz) por que por ahí voy a tener que cortar los tweeters Moon MDT106A (en segundo orden o más) que tengo....y como verás no me estoy gastando con la calidad de estas batatas, pero ya que están disponibles habrá que usarlas.


Tengo unos Aiwa parecidos , ni los medi , supondo que a 2500 llegan decentemente ... el problema son los tweeters , que a mas berreta requieren corte mas alto... ( tipo 5000 ) ... les mediste Fs ?? . Las buenas practicas y usos y costumbres recomiendan cortar al doble de esa frecuencia ....
Los Aiwa mios ( regalados ) son 3 vias , con un cross cavernícola . Si bien con el DSP llegan a sonar decentes .
Quien te dice que en 3 vias no logres algo bueno , todo el conjunto va a trabajar mas "relajado" . Vas a tener que bobinar unas inductancias me temo ... y ajustar un buen rato a pata ....
Mi escasa experiencia ( y miseria de recursos ) indica que por suerte el oido es estupido , y si logras algo equilibrado , el resultado puede ser muy bueno , aun con lo mas barato.
y como siempre insisto, la "magia" sucede con buena fase en los cortes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> el problema son los tweeters , que a mas berreta requieren corte mas alto... ( tipo 5000 ) ... les mediste Fs ??


Seeee....tengo las mediciones desde hace años y debería revisarlas, pero uno tenía 1100Hz y el otro cerca de 1300Hz. No son muy bajas pero cortando en 2500 o un poco mas en segundo/tercer orden podría andar....creo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Creo que mientras el woofer no entre en zona de ruptura en los 2500 ... puede andar!! . Con los cross primitivos de primer orden que venian originalmente son de aquellos que caen "naturalmente" . 
Pegales una medicion de respuesta a ver como se portan ....
Los archivitos frd y zma "hablaran" en el simulador ....sigo atento .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pegales una medicion de respuesta a ver como se portan ....


Sip, pero primero debo obtener y verificar de nuevo los T/S para saber si voy a poder reutilizar las viejas cajas cuya reingeniería quedó colgada hace años. Cuando sepa si pueden ir en esas cajas voy a medir la respuesta en frecuencia para ver como van a portarse...


----------



## AntonioAA

Casi seguro que con las viejas cajas ( o cualquiera nueva ) van a resultar un poco booming ... no hay mucho que hacerles , mas importante es el corte , que es en zona muy audible y donde se luce la buena definición .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Casi seguro que con las viejas cajas ( o cualquiera nueva ) van a resultar un poco booming


Nono, no son las cajas originales de esos parlantes!!! Son las que yo tenía con los rango extendido Tonhalle, que tienen 8.5 lts de volumen interno y, si los T/S que medí son correctos, podría hacer unas bass-reflex sintonizada a 60 Hz (la Fs es de 35Hz) y sin sobre-elongaciones ni picos aunque la respuesta simulada no es taaaan linda pero es aceptable aunque el tubo pueda "chiflar" un poco.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto no está directamente relacionado, pero tiene algo que ver:
Para poner los conectores de 220V en el Ampli de Museo:

los tuve que pedir prestadas de mi viejo y querido equipo de luces audirrítmicas (que me proveía los fondos para experimentar en electrónica cuando era muy joven):





y obviamente ahora tiene sendo bújeros en lugar de las fichas Kalop. Por desgracia ya no vienen módulos como esos pero de tres patas para agregar la puesta a tierra de los enchufes actuales y permitidos, así que me estaba quemando el coco para ver como diablos hacía para volver a poner operativo a ese equipo, mas que nada por nostalgia... (si, ya sé.... con fichas banana, pero alguien iba a terminar pegado a los 220V)

Como de costumbre... empecé a revolver el "kilo de bombo" que tengo en mi casa con cosas viejas acumuladas y encontré un Estabilizador electrónico de tensión marca TQP (Total Quality Products    ), que había pertenecido a la novia de mi hijo, pero como se había incinerado MAL lo habían revoleado a la basura. Mi hijo, sabiendo que junto porquerías surtidas, lo trajo a casa y me lo "regaló" hace varios años...y lo dejé sepultado entre una parva de cosas.

Hoy reapareció el estabilizador, y cuando lo inspeccioné encontré que tiene dos módulos (enchufes) de tres patas para 220V y otros dos para 110V , y también tiene una llave tecla grande ==> ZAS! solucionado mi problema de revivir el juego de luces!!!!



Ahora tengo que planificar las artesanías necesarias para no tener que destrozar el panel trasero y poner estos modulitos....aunque en verdad tengo ganas de hacer reingeniería a la caja del juego de luces...pero me voy a aguantar hasta que se me pasen esas ganas.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo suelo usar las salidas de fuentes de PC viejas , que tenian para ir al monitor ... pero necesitan cable acorde y van quedando pocos ....


----------



## ccolonna

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo suelo usar las salidas de fuentes de PC viejas , que tenian para ir al monitor ... pero necesitan cable acorde y van quedando pocos ....


o muy cortitos


----------



## AntonioAA

ccolonna dijo:


> o muy cortitos


Pero para unir las potencias y el cross activo suelen servir !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo tengo varios conectores de 220 de esos viejos de fuente de PC (serán también IEC como los otros...no sé), pero con los enchufes normales se que soportan 10A garantizados por normativa, y en cualquier parte conseguís un enchufe de esos si necesitás armar un tramo de cable.
Ese juego de luces llevaba los enchufes por el mismo motivo, aún cuando el cableado de las luces era ah-hoc al lugar, tarde o temprano terminaban en paralelo y llegando a un tramo de cable con la ficha macho en la punta...y eso es lo que pretendo hacer para dejarlo a la posteridad.

PD: Que ganas de hacer reingeniería de ese gabinete


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy logré un ratito para hacer un montaje preliminar de los amplificadores, el trafo y presentar la placa del preamplificador. Me demoré por que tuve que recortar los tornillos que sujetan los disipadores. Dos de ellos saltaron del esmeril a un universo paralelo y nunca los volví a encontrar.
Pero bué, este montaje previo tengo que hacerlo para poder ubicar y medir las escuadras que debo usar para sujetar el PCB de la fuente y el de los capacitores de salida.

PD: Tampoco encuentro uno tubos de plástico que guardé para el futuro y que son los que necesito para sujetar los PCB de los amplificadores y separar las de los preamplificadores. He dado vuelta todo y no dan señales de aparecer...LPM

PD-2: Hay otro problema y es que la chapa de la base del gabinete es muy delgada y se pandea al centro con el peso del transformador....Obviamente no es como la chapa del amplificador de 8 canales, así que habrá que esperar a poner y atornillar el frente y el fondo para ver si con el doblez de esas chapas la base logra sostenerse sin curvarse.


----------



## DJ T3

Para los separadores puedes usar una lapicera, aunque no soporten mucha presion.
Para el transformador, o le haces un refuerzo o colocas una patita, osea en vez de 4, le pones 5.
Por lo demas, haaarrrmosososo


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .......
> PD: Tampoco encuentro uno tubos de plástico que guardé para el futuro y que son los que necesito para sujetar los PCB de los amplificadores y separar las de los preamplificadores. He dado vuelta todo y no dan señales de aparecer...LPM
> .......



Tengo algunos que he cirujeado de sifones plasticos descartables.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para los separadores puedes usar una lapicera, aunque no soporten mucha presion.


Seeee....tengo una colección como de 30 cuerpos de BIC que he ido juntando, pero estos tubitos ya tenían 25mm de largo y no era necesario cortarlos a medida.



J2C dijo:


> Tengo algunos que he cirujeado de sifones plasticos descartables.


Los que yo he guardado no-se-donde eran de unos anillos luminosos de cotillón....
Sifones tengo pero no son descartables  


DJ T3 dijo:


> o le haces un refuerzo o colocas una patita, osea en vez de 4, le pones 5.


Eso es parte del problema: no tengo espacio para refuerzos y las patitas son imposibles de conseguir por que tienen 30 años. Tengo algunas patitas para poner pero no me dán el alto correcto...


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo uso tornillos de 1/8 largos con 3 tuercas para esos fines ... eventualmente una arandela de fibra para aislar PCB ...
Tambien estan los hermafroditas de los viejos conectores D9-25


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo uso tornillos de 1/8 largos con 3 tuercas para esos fines ... eventualmente una arandela de fibra para aislar PCB ...


Si, yo también suelo hacerlo cuando la distancia a separar es grande, pero la ventaja de los tubitos separadores es que te nivelan la placa sin hacer nada mientras que con las tuercas tenés que andar ajustando a mano las alturas hasta que quede bien.
Las tuercas, por ejemplo, puedo usarlas para los PCB de los amplificadores que ya están sujetas a los disipadores a una altura fija y ahí es fácil ajustar la posición de las tuercas, pero en el caso de los preamplificadores hay que andar midiendo, roscando y desenroscando...un embole. Por suerte tengo muchos separadores plásticos roscados de 10mm, pero solo sirven para alejar un poco los PCB del chasis...y apilar separadores de 10mm para separar mas distancia me hará gastar muchos de ellos.
Si no aparecen estos tubitos voy a tener que usar los pedazos de birome como dice @DJ T3 pero la contra es que no quedan "bonitos" si tengo que vender el amplificador...


----------



## Rorschach

He usado muchas veces tubitos separadores, los cuales lo he hecho con* manguera cristal de 6 mm*, el único cuidado es cortar los trocitos de manguera a la medida necesaria bien a 90 grados, quedan prolijos, y agradables a la vista  .-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rorschach dijo:


> He usado muchas veces tubitos separadores, los cuales lo he hecho con* manguera cristal de 6 mm*, el único cuidado es cortar los trocitos de manguera a la medida necesaria bien a 90 grados, quedan prolijos, y agradables a la vista  .-


Excelente idea!!!!!  y creo que tengo manguera cristal, pero no sé de cuanto diámetro....habrá que seguir revolviendo.


----------



## ccolonna

Yo de hace un tiempo los hago con hexagonal de aluminio..en 2 tipos.. 
Con varilla fina y los rosco paso 3mm ambos lados o como estos en 10-12 mm y cuando algo es liviano solo rosco arriba y lo pego por debajo al chasis... mas cuando agrego algo y mecanizar rompe lo que ya esta.
Con el torno es ideal..pero con el taladro se puede.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me dieron un poco de ganas de hacer artesanías y me dediqué a sujetar las fichas DIN con remaches pop. Por supuesto que tuve que agrandar los agujeros (chasis y fichas) en medio milímetro, así que sujeté las fichas al panel por un solo agujero y luego perforé el otro con una mecha (broca) de 3.5mm

Luego quité los tornillos M3, agrandé los otros agujeros y les mandé los remaches que faltaban:

El unico problema fueron las fichas DIN de parlantes, cuya oreja de sujección no es metálica sino de plástico, y además se montan por detrás del panel a diferencia de las DIN comunes que se montan por el frente del panel. Para que los remaches no hicieran percha las orejas plásticas tuve que poner unas arandelas intermedias y quedó así:

y por último...con un marcador indeleble traté de "pintar" la cabeza de los remaches para disimularlos un poco, por que brillantes quedan medio chocantes:


"Mas fieras las he visto y lo mismo se han casado" decía un tío mío, así que ahí quedarán...

*PD: *habrá que hacer algo con las fichas por que quedan MOI cerca de los disipadores, aunque una vez cerrado el gabinete casi que no hay posibilidad que hagan contacto, pero no eso no quita meter termocontraíble...


Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y siguen las artesanías... ahora las "patas" que sujetan vertical el PCB de los capacitores de salida:

A la "pata" de la derecha tuve que doblarla para aprovechar un agujero del PCB del preamplificador, que es mas angosto que el  PCB de los capacitores de salida...y mas o menos quedó.
Mañana veré si puedo seguir con las "patas" del PCB de la fuente, pero como el recorte que chapa de acero que me queda no alcanza para las dos patas, voy a tener que usar la amoladora para cortar otra "feta"...

PD: Que buena idea la del amigo @Rorschach de usar manguera cristal para hacer separadores!!!! No es fácil cortarla a 90º sin desperdiciar algo, pero queda muy bien....y muy baratoooo!!!! (30 centavos de Biden el metro de maguera cristal de 6mm externo y 3mm interno). 

Continuará... (cuando se pase el viento)


----------



## AntonioAA

Perdon que me meta ...pero no hubiera sido momento de poner fichas RCA ( al menos aun vigentes ) y borneras de parlante? ... porque eso te va a obligar a tener toooodos los conectores "vintage" ... no se , digo ...
Yo donde puedo meto Speakon aunque sea un sacrilegio ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> porque eso te va a obligar a tener toooodos los conectores "vintage"


Jajajaja...esa es precisamente la idea!!!
Este no es un amplificador que yo vaya a usar mucho que digamos, pero la idea era construirlo tal como estaba pensado originalmente y que sea vintage por donde se lo mire...
Por desgracia los potenciómetros no son vintage y tampoco las llaves conmutadoras, pero como no se ven y se sienten "parecidos" se puede zafar sin mucho problema. Las fichas de entrada y parlantes ya son una historia diferente, por que para cambiarlas y que queden "bien" la única solución es rediseñar todo el panel trasero del gabinete y construirlo de nuevo, y la verdad es que no tengo ganas de trabajar tanto, sobre todo teniendo esa parva de fichas DIN guardadas hace muchísimos años (y que probablementa haya comprado para poner en este gabinete por que no recuerdo para que otra cosa pudieran haber servido).
Hacer "adaptadores" DIN-a-RCA o DIN-a-parlantes tampoco es gran problema, aunque son unos pocos pesos extra....


----------



## AntonioAA

Recuerdo mi no tan reciente juventud ( de años solamente ) en que yo tenia un ampli Pioneer y un gran amigo un Audinac 510 . Soliamos "juntar" y "mezclar" componentes y me volvia (.... ) haciendo esos adaptadores justamente ... ahi empezó mi odio hacia las DIN !!!
"Solamente" hace 45 años de esto ...
Las DIN eran las aprobadas por IRAM en su momento .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me puse a trabajar en sujetar el PCB de la fuente.
Primero diseñé como recortar la chapa:

Luego, con la amoladora y paciencia recorté las patas, marqué los huecos y los perforé un poco corridos para ganar algo de espacio:

Luego las doblé por la línea roja, las puse en su su lugar, y marqué y perforé los huecos para los tornillos que sujetan el PCB:

Los hueco quedaron medio fuera de línea por que el doblez no estaba muy a escuadra que digamos.... Finalmente corté los separadores de manguera cristal y sujeté el PCB en su lugar:

y así queda vista de arriba.....bastante cercana al blindaje electrostático. Podría acercarla un poco más para ganar unos milímetros adicionales (que son importantes) pero tendría cubrir el trafo con un aislante .


Yo sé que voy a tener problemas para meter el PCB de los conmutadores de loudness y filtros...pero creo que puedo recortar un pedacito del PCB para que calce en su lugar. Durante la semana haré las pruebas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy conseguí los tornillos para sujetar el preamplificador y presenté las cosas para podr tomar las medidas con los PCB que van montados en el frente. El coso quedará parecido a esto:

y de arriba se vé así:


Esa separación chueca entre el PCB del preamplificador y los amplificadores...es por que los amplificadores están un poco chuecos y voy a tener que retocar los agujeros para alinearlos (LPM....y eso que usé una plantilla con las medidas...), por que todos los tornillos que sujetan el pre están equidistantes del borde de la base del gabinete. Pero bué, será después que mida y que prepare para empezar a cablear. Parece que va a entrar todo...


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo suyo es un sacerdocio , Profe! ... y yo que armo "amp in a minute" con plaquetitas ChiFi en gabinete de switch !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me puse a "diseñar" el cableado de los amplificadores y la fuente por que tengo que saber donde voy a soldar y donde voy a usar conector.
Hay algunos conectores "modernos" en los PCB que yo he diseñado que no tienen problemas, pero con los PCB de los amplificadores y de los preamplificadores la historia es diferente, por que solo se pueden usar "pines torneados" y en mi provincia ya no existen conectores para esos pines, y no pinta bien soldar todo por que después es un lío tratar de desarmarlo si surge algún problema.
Luego de revolver en mi casa y en los negocios de electrónica de mi provincia solo he conseguido estos conectores, que ya usé en el ampli de 8 canales....y no quedan mas en todo San Juan:

Así que con esos 16 que hay ahí me tiene que alcanzar para todo el montaje del amplificador.

El PCB de la fuente tiene borneras con tornillos, así que por ahí no hay drama.El PCB de los capacitores de salida que tiene "pines" y conectores tipo Molex: y en este PCB todo va soldado excepto los conectores...





Eso me ahorra 6 conectores para pines y sería muy raro tener que desmontar este PCB, ya que ahí no hay nada que pueda quemarse/romperse.

Los amplificadores tienen una parva de "pines" cada una: dos para la alimentación, dos para el capacitor de salida y dos para la señal de entrada. Los de alimentación y de salida es obligatorio que vayan con conectores por que son los puntos más criticos para el "desarme", y eso totaliza 8 conectores.

Por ultimo, los PCB de los preamplificadores voy a tener que cablearlos casi en su totalidad, excepto los dos terminales de alimentación y el de salida al amplificador, que deben ir con conectores por que en el extremo opuesto van soldados. Como verán, la idea es que cada cable tenga un extremo soldado y otro con conector y que aún así pueda desarmar el conjunto si hubiera algun problema.

Por ahora, el cableado de solo los amplificadores sería algo así:

y se supone que ese esquema debería ayudarme a reconocer por donde voy a pasar los cables...así que en eso estoy ahora


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy comencé cartoneado cables de fuente de PC (AT!!!   ) por que tiene varios colores útiles y si nó, tengo que salir a comprar:

no serán cables "vintage"...pero por la edad de esas fuentes deben estar muy cerca de serlo.
Luego tiré algún cableado y soldé algunos conectores, pero me voy a ir a comer para ver si junto mas ganas de seguir con esto...


Continuará....


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> no serán cables "vintage"...pero por la edad de esas fuentes deben estar muy cerca de serlo.


Reconócelo son vintage    aparte que son unos cables bastante buenos.
Bueno aquí esperando lo siguiente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, ya están cableados los amplificadores:



En los conectores de los capacitores de salida solo que colocar el cable que vá a los vúmetros (uno por cada canal), pero lo dejé para cuando arme el vúmetro, por que voy a usar el circuito multiplexado de Plaquetodo que está en el foro y al que @mnicolau le diseñó un PCB con algunos agregados que yo no voy a usar.

En la semana, si puedo, hago las pruebas de los amplificadores..que se suponen que andan OK pero uno nunca sabe que sucede con el amigo Murphy y sus malditas ideas....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y ya que estamos, voy preguntando: alguien sabe/se acuerda cual terminal de la ficha DIN de parlantes es el positivo? La "patita flaca" o la "chapita" ???
Estoy seguro de haberlo visto en el foro en algún momento, pero he probado como veinte combinaciones de palabras con ficha, DIN y parlantes y no aparece eso de la polaridad de la ficha.
Si alguien sabe/se acuerda/le funka el buscador será agradecido...

PD: solo he encontrado una foto de un negocio de España donde sale una ficha con el positivo al pin flaco y el negativo a la chapita. Será así??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Plana negativo , palito positivo


----------



## Rorschach

Correcto, así es, plano negativo, ejecito positivo !!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

¿A este conector se refiere?


			Conector punto raya polaridad - Buscar con Google
		



Vaya... se me adelantaron y no lo vi por no refrescar la página..


----------



## Rorschach

Si, pero vintage    :

​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me voy con mi pensamiento de punto y raya (¡) al arenero , aqúi dejo el pensamiento DIN


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, voy preguntando: alguien sabe/se acuerda cual terminal de la ficha DIN de parlantes es el positivo? La "patita flaca" o la "chapita" ???
> Estoy seguro de haberlo visto en el foro en algún momento, pero he probado como veinte combinaciones de palabras con ficha, DIN y parlantes y no aparece eso de la polaridad de la ficha.
> Si alguien sabe/se acuerda/le funka el buscador será agradecido...
> 
> PD: solo he encontrado una foto de un negocio de España donde sale una ficha con el positivo al pin flaco y el negativo a la chapita. Será así??



Y eso que hace poco te puse uno a huevo   
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/2_batch-jpg.270582/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> Y eso que hace poco te puse uno a huevo
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/2_batch-jpg.270582/


Debo reconocer que es cierto, pero a mi favor tengo que no hay referencia a los DIN de parlantes y que solo aparece la puesta a tierra de un extremo sin saber la configuracion de salida del amplificador.
Mas allá de esto,  por que no se me había ocurrido mirar esas fotos en detalle.
Gracias!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy comencé cartoneado cables de fuente de PC (AT!!!   ) por que tiene varios colores útiles y si nó, tengo que salir a comprar:
> 
> no serán cables "vintage"...pero por la edad de esas fuentes deben estar muy cerca de serlo.
> Luego tiré algún cableado y soldé algunos conectores, pero me voy a ir a comer para ver si junto mas ganas de seguir con esto...
> 
> 
> Continuará....


Son un gran recurso "renovable" !! ( tengo caja llena ) y te tiro una de paso... ya que sufris con los conectores , hay unos adaptadores para los HD modernos que tienen un extremo que entra en el viejo conector ... podes usarlo de hembra ....
De macho en realidad ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antes de ir a dormir me quedé un ratito jugando con el preamplificador para ver como era el cablerío a tender. El tono y el volumen es algo mas o meno así:

Ahora falta los filtros de rumble y scratch. Si tengo tiempo, mañana veo donde se conectan...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Parece que es medio un despelote enganchar los filtros de rumble y scratch, aunque ya tengo ambos PCBs preparados. La cosa sería mas o menos así:

Lo de -in y -out es visto desde el PCB de los filtros y nó desde el PCB del preamplificador. Voy a tener que soldar algunos cables por la cara del cobre del PCB ya que no hay donde hacer un agujero para pasarlos desde arriba y que pillen los tracks...a menos que haga alguna cochinada de las que estoy pensando ahora...


----------



## Sdppm

El filtro rumble sería como un subsonico?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Claro, pero no taaaaan subsónico. Fijate, por ahí estan las curvas de a que frecuencia corta.


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parece que es medio un despelote enganchar los filtros de rumble y scratch, aunque ya tengo ambos PCBs preparados. La cosa sería mas o menos así:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271510
> Lo de -in y -out es visto desde el PCB de los filtros y nó desde el PCB del preamplificador. Voy a tener que soldar algunos cables por la cara del cobre del PCB ya que no hay donde hacer un agujero para pasarlos desde arriba y que pillen los tracks...a menos que haga alguna cochinada de las que estoy pensando ahora...



Pensaba que solo me pasaba a mi.
Hala aplica la ingenieria cochinada aplicada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias a la *excelente idea*  del amigo @malesi ahora no va a quedar taaan cochino como yo pensaba dejarlo....al menos un par de conexiones, por que hay otra que pinta salir directamente del lado del cobre. En fin.....

Esta tarde parece que voy a hacer *el PCB del vúmetro Plaquetodo* que tan gentilmente aportó @mnicolau . Hay algunas cosas del circuito de Plaquetodo que no me convencen...particularmente los diodos en serie con la señal de entrada, pero algun cambio le voy a hacer...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> por que hay otra que pinta salir directamente del lado del cobre. En fin.....


Que noooo, que todo tiene solución pon fotillo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> Que noooo, que todo tiene solución pon fotillo


Naaa....en este caso está difícil:

Ese pedacito de track es todo lo que hay disponible, y la soldadura corresponde a la base del transistor que se vé en la foto del post anterior, donde no hay nada de espacio por el lado de los componentes....


----------



## DJ T3

Un pinsito no te entra? O un "ujerito" para pasar el cable?


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaa....en este caso está difícil:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271618
> Ese pedacito de track es todo lo que hay disponible, y la soldadura corresponde a la base del transistor que se vé en la foto del post anterior, donde no hay nada de espacio por el lado de los componentes....



Haces una flechita como esta, digo flechita para que una vez que la pongas no se te baje para abajo.
Luego doblas el lado corto para que no se salga, y el largo le llevas a la base del transistor, y sueldas.


La idea, lo mismo que lo otro pero más coñazo 
Toma simulación


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...particularmente los diodos en serie con la señal de entrada...


El otro día estuve buscando data de eso... hablando de un aspecto visual siempre termino poniendo un 1N4148 serie y un Capacitor de 1uF en paralelo..(100uf me parece demasiado, pero este circuito andando jamas lo vi) , es como mas definido el pasaje entre leds y  una retención adecuada.

Con lo que si he tenido comportamientos muy diferentes es con el capacitor en serie para filtrar CC....  probé desde 2.2uF a 47uf..polarizados de ambas formas y despolarizados , tambien tuve que eliminarlo porque para distintos equipos funcionaban distintos.

Supongo que es mas gustos visuales , el tipo de música y que quiere ver uno.

Saludos !!!
Dudas con un Texas 70W de los 80'.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> El otro día estuve buscando data de eso... hablando de un aspecto visual siempre termino poniendo un 1N4148 serie y un Capacitor de 1uF en paralelo..(100uf me parece demasiado, pero este circuito andando jamas lo vi) , es como mas definido el pasaje entre leds y una retención adecuada.


Dependiendo donde conectes el vúmetro los diodos pueden ser un problema mas o menos serio, pero en general creo que no deberían ir instalados.
En mi vúmetro con peak-hold yo usé "diodos sin umbral" pero requiere meter amplificadores operacionales y alimentar con doble polaridad...el karma no puede evitarse. El uso de diodos comunes tambien requiere ajustar la escala del LM3916 para que el umbral del diodo caiga debajo de la mínima indicación del chip, así que necesita al menos 5V para la escala completa, y eso solo vale si conectas el vumetro a la salida de parlantes pero requiere amplificar si va a la salida del preamplificador.
Ademas, los LM391X tienen un diodo interno que elimina los ciclos negativos, así que el uso de diodos externos es mas una complicación que una ayuda...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve revisando un poco el datasheet del LM3916 y hay cosas interesantes...


La *nota 2* es importante, por que junto a la tabla de abajo muestra que para una entrada de 10V el primer LED enciende con 700mV (lo mismo que un diodo en serie), pero si tenemos una tensión de entrada muy inferior, el diodo en serie nos hace perder el encendido de los 1, 2 o más primeros LEDs, así que es una muy mala idea ponerlo.

La *nota 3* también está buena por que dice que con una resistencia de 39K en serie al chip se le puede meter una señal de +/-100V sin daño , y eso también hace innecesario al diodo en serie. Vean la etapa de entrada:

Ese diodito interno puesto a masa junto con la resistencia de 20K en serie con la entrada se encargan de "cortocircuitar" la señal de entrada para los semiciclos negativos, así que no hay que poner ningun diodo en serie con la entrada sino una resistencia que limite a 3mA (o menos) la máxima señal de entrada posible.

Claro que en el vúmetro de Plaquetodo hay que hacer mas arreglos por que la señal de entrada no vá directa al LM3916 sino que pasa por los multiplexores CMOS y estos pueden volar a la mi$%@#da si no repito el mismo circuito interno del LM3916 en cada entrada de señal...


----------



## sebsjata

Hola @Dr. Zoidberg donde consigue los LM3916?, porque aquí donde vivo y en Internet no aparecen, en mouser y LCSC aparecen los LM3914 lineales, en aliexpress si aparecen pero supongo que serán super chinos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo tengo guardados muchos LM3914/15 y solo me queda un LM3916. Todos los compré en el mismo negocio de electrónica que tenía el museo donde compré las cosas para este amplificador, pero los adquirí hace varios años..tipo 7 u 8 años atrás o más...
Acá se conseguían facilmente los originales, y tambien los venden en mecadolibre y en varias casas de electrónica que vende on-line. Ahora no sé que tan fácil es conseguirlos en mi provincia, pero cuestan mas del doble de un LM3915/14.
Fijate si Texas Instruments te los puede vender y enviar, por que sus precios son muy razonables y el gasto de envío no es alto...


----------



## DJ T3

Cuando los fui a comprar, le dije todo "*canchero*" dame 4 LM3915 (para un vumetro estereo de 20 led por lado), y cuando escuché el precio, ya estaba llamando la ambulancia.
Son integrados bastante caros, pero muyyyy practicos y versatiles.



sebsjata dijo:


> donde consigue los LM3916?,


Fijate si algo de ésto te sirve;
witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Son integrados bastante caros, pero muyyyy practicos y versatiles.


Pero es que cuando te ponés a sacar la cuenta para hacerlo con operacionales o comparadores cuádruples, mas resistencias al 1%, mas el desbole de impreso que hay que diseñar y todo eso para no tener siquiera aproximación a la performance de un LM391X, sobre todo en un esquema "simple", el precio que tienen resulta MUUUUY barato !!!!
Por ejemplo, este tío vende en mercalibre y fijate el precio que tiene en su web (ojo que no es un 3916!!)


			Lm-3915 Lm3915n-1 Driver Display Barra 10 Led Vumetro – Candy-HO
		

solo 70 centavos de Biden...


Y ya que estamos, pregunto:
La nota de aplicación donde se describe el amplificador Texas tiene un comentario que dice algo como "solo hay que *conectarlo a chasis* en el punto...". El preamplificador Fapesa también tiene, en la siguiente imagen, un cartelito que dice "*chasis*" abajo a la derecha cerca de un bujero que vá  a la línea de GND del PCB:






La pregunta es: alguien sabe a que corno se refiere eso de "*chasis*" ???? Yo recuerdo de joven haber hablado con técnicos de radio y TV y siempre mencionaban lo de "chasis" y nunca supe que era, por que el _*chasis *_- para mí - es el metal del gabinete del equipo (y....soy técnico mecánico).
De hecho, yo *no conecto nada al gabinete* si no es por protección contra descargas eléctricas en caso de falla, y lo hago por medio de un ground-loop-breaker, así que no vá directo al gabinete para que no haya hummmmm ni esos ruidos feos. Acá todo parece indicar que hay que conectarlos al gabinete en esos puntos específicamente, que suporongo que será con la idea de eliminar ruidos...pero eso es en un gabinete que NO ESTA puesto a tierra por que en esa época los enchufes solo tenían dos patas...


----------



## sebsjata

Estaba buscando en la pagina de TI y el integrado no aparece, no aparece el LM3915 y el LM3916, el único que siguen fabricando es el LM3914 y en la pagina de TI está en 3 Dolares, y en mouser está en 5 Dolares, no es económico. Pero mi pregunta es, porqué descontinuaron tan buenos y versátiles integrados?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> Pero mi pregunta es, porqué descontinuaron tan buenos y versátiles integrados?


La verdad es que no tengo la más pálida idea de por que los discontinuaron...
Creo que tengo una veja revista de los 80s donde usan el LM3914 para hacer un vúmetro conformando la señal de entrada con un amplificador logarítmico para que el 3914 se comporte como vúmetro. La voy a buscar y sebiré el circuito si logro encontrarla...


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La pregunta es: alguien sabe a que corno se refiere eso de "*chasis*" ???


Exactamente a lo que te refieres, al chasis se le dice (bah, decia), al gabinete metalico donde iba montado el circuito, principalmente los valvulares, pero no asi al gabinete que lo recubre.

Me parece mas correcto actualizar ese punto (usar el punto unico de conexion), ya que probablemente cada placa la hayan pensado (al punto de conexion del "chasis") como única en el gabinete final, y no como un conjunto.

Si encuentro un libro que tengo (en realidad es de estudio del ''58), coloco si dice sobre "chasis".




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero es que cuando te ponés a sacar la cuenta para hacerlo con operacionales o compar[...] resulta MUUUUY barato !!!!


Por eso dije que eran versatiles y prácticos. Ademas de que te ahorras circuiteria y demas, podes con 1 solo LM391x controlar mas del doble de lo que soporta, gracias al multiplexado y la velocidad de respuesta


----------



## Rorschach

La conexión a chasis en la época de los valvulares, y al principio de los transistorizados, y no tan al principio también, se refería a la conexión a tierra, y/o masa también, los gabinetes también estaban conectados, a chasis, tierra, masa.


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero es que cuando te ponés a sacar la cuenta para hacerlo con operacionales o comparadores cuádruples, mas resistencias al 1%, mas el desbole de impreso que hay que diseñar y todo eso para no tener siquiera aproximación a la performance de un LM391X, sobre todo en un esquema "simple", el precio que tienen resulta MUUUUY barato !!!!
> Por ejemplo, este tío vende en mercalibre y fijate el precio que tiene en su web (ojo que no es un 3916!!)
> 
> 
> Lm-3915 Lm3915n-1 Driver Display Barra 10 Led Vumetro – Candy-HO
> 
> 
> solo 70 centavos de Biden...
> 
> 
> Y ya que estamos, pregunto:
> La nota de aplicación donde se describe el amplificador Texas tiene un comentario que dice algo como "solo hay que *conectarlo a chasis* en el punto...". El preamplificador Fapesa también tiene, en la siguiente imagen, un cartelito que dice "*chasis*" abajo a la derecha cerca de un bujero que vá  a la línea de GND del PCB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La pregunta es: alguien sabe a que corno se refiere eso de "*chasis*" ???? Yo recuerdo de joven haber hablado con técnicos de radio y TV y siempre mencionaban lo de "chasis" y nunca supe que era, por que el _*chasis *_- para mí - es el metal del gabinete del equipo (y....soy técnico mecánico).
> De hecho, yo *no conecto nada al gabinete* si no es por protección contra descargas eléctricas en caso de falla, y lo hago por medio de un ground-loop-breaker, así que no vá directo al gabinete para que no haya hummmmm ni esos ruidos feos. Acá todo parece indicar que hay que conectarlos al gabinete en esos puntos específicamente, que suporongo que será con la idea de eliminar ruidos...pero eso es en un gabinete que NO ESTA puesto a tierra por que en esa época los enchufes solo tenían dos patas...


Hola amigos del foro! espero que todos estén bien ! 
Sigo este tema con mucho gusto , creo que el proyecto es uno de los que más jerarquiza al foro y digno de forosdeelectrónica!
El tema de las masas justamente y en resumen es evitar los loops o retornos de tierra y al final del camino el mejor resultado es ir probando..! La maya del cable de señal muchas veces debe ir acompañando al vivo (señal) pero no tienen que estar conectado en ambos extremos para evitar circulación de corrientes parásitas e inducidos en el conductor central. Adjunto algunos documentos orientativos pero más allá de eso creo que el proyecto esta bien encaminado . Cordial saludo para todos y buena salud!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rorschach dijo:


> *se refería a la conexión a tierr*a, y/o masa también, los gabinetes también estaban conectados, a chasis, tierra, masa


O sea (Maradona dixit) mejor lo hago como lo hago siempre: todos los puntos a un único GND y de ahí a la conexión a tierra vía ground-loop-breaker.

La conexión a tierra de los gabinetes era externa a la línea de 220V, como algunas bandejas que tenían un tornillo puesto en la lata del gabinete???


indemornin dijo:


> Adjunto algunos documentos orientativos


Gracias @indemornin !!!
Ya los bajo y los leo...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Siempre me pregunté porqué hacían tanto incapié en la conexión de masa a chasis y este a tierra... cuando el enchufe, de fábrica, era sencillo y sin toma de tierra. 
Si es verdad que algunos amplificadores con la conexión al chasis metálico atenuaban bastante los zumbidos.


----------



## Rorschach

Muchos equipos tenían un conector externo para hacer la conexión a tierra, por esa época no existía el 3er cable amarillo verde.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mientras leo los documentos que generosamente aportó @indemornin aprovecho para esperar que se seque el flux del PCB del vúmetro.

Como verán, tiene dos agujeros de 3.2mm a los costados ya que me veo obligado a sujetarlo "en sandwich" junto con el PCB de los LEDs por que ya no tengo mas espacio en la base. Además tengo que hacer un par de escuadras de chapa adicionales para poner vertical el "silenciador de parlantes" por que omití considerar la posición del pote de balance...y ahora tampoco cabe ese PCB . Por suerte son dos escuadritas chicas y tengo un retazo de chapa 14 de donde pueden salir sin problemas...creo.

Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

También estuve simulando un poco la nueva estructura de entrada para proteger los CMOS del vúmetro y resultó esto:

El problema que se vé con el diodo usado es que el recorte negativo excede los -0.5Vdc que admite como máximo el CD4053.: El 1N4007 dá un poco menos de -0.6V (en teoría) y el 1N4148 dá un poco menos de -0.57V (también en simulación). Por supuesto que esto volaría - a la larga -  el multiplexor CMOS y la solución es usar un diodo de Germanio o un diodo Schottky en lugar de un diodo de silicio normal como el 1N4007 o el 1N4148. Por suerte tengo varios 1N60 de Germanio y otros que son Schottky y voy a usar un par de ellos para proteger la entrada de los CMOS siguiendo el mismo esquema de entrada a los LM391X:

Los de la izquierda son de Germanio y los de la derecha son Schottky (milagros de la tecnología actual). Como tal vez nunca arme una radio "a galena" mejor uso estos diodos para proteger la entrada de los multiplexores CMOS. En fin....

Continuará...


----------



## Sdppm

Rorschach dijo:


> Muchos equipos tenían un conector externo para hacer la conexión a tierra, por esa época no existía el 3er cable amarillo verde.


O algunos usaban la masa para bandeja y desconociendo su verdadera función lo usaban para poner un cable a tierra


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> También estuve simulando un poco la nueva estructura de entrada para proteger los CMOS del vúmetro y resultó esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271699
> El problema que se vé con el diodo usado es que el recorte negativo excede los -0.5Vdc que admite como máximo el CD4053.: El 1N4007 dá un poco menos de -0.6V (en teoría) y el 1N4148 dá un poco menos de -0.57V (también en simulación). Por supuesto que esto volaría - a la larga -  el multiplexor CMOS y la solución es usar un diodo de Germanio o un diodo Schottky en lugar de un diodo de silicio normal como el 1N4007 o el 1N4148. Por suerte tengo varios 1N60 de Germanio y otros que son Schottky y voy a usar un par de ellos para proteger la entrada de los CMOS siguiendo el mismo esquema de entrada a los LM391X:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271700
> Los de la izquierda son de Germanio y los de la derecha son Schottky (milagros de la tecnología actual). Como tal vez nunca arme una radio "a galena" mejor uso estos diodos para proteger la entrada de los multiplexores CMOS. En fin....
> 
> Continuará...


Consulta, si uno prueba con el multímetro un diodo de germanio, se quema? Así me dijeron en la casa de electrónica de acá, cuando fui a comprar de esos, y me dieron de los 1n60


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> si uno prueba con el multímetro un diodo de germanio, se quema? Así me dijeron en la casa de electrónica de acá


Naaaaa....es pura fruta!!!! No les pasa nada por que la corriente de prueba del tester es muy baja y los 1N60 (de Germanio) soportan hasta 30mA directos y hasta 150mA de pico, y el tester ni se acerca a eso....


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La conexión a tierra de los gabinetes era externa a la línea de 220V, como algunas bandejas que tenían un tornillo puesto en la lata del gabinete???


Exactamente. Todo se conectaba al amplificador, y de ahi alguna jabalina, o incluso se recomendaba al caño (metalico, obvio) de la canilla (grifo) de agua...
Y si, realizá el breaker tuyo, que ya lo tenes estudiado y funcionando




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema que se vé con el diodo usado es que el recorte negativo excede los -0.5Vdc que admite como máximo el CD4053


Consulto, si le agregas un diodo al pin de masa, no se crea una caida de voltaje de -0,7V?
Creo haberlo visto en algun lado para compensar el error del LM317... O puede que me esté equivocando.
Obvio que la masa la tenes que tomar del negativo del integrado, y no del del circuito.. es una idea nomas....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Obvio que la masa la tenes que tomar del negativo del integrado, y no del del circuito.. es una idea nomas....


No es una buena idea en este caso por que tendría dos masas diferentes en el mismo circuito y una de ellas "flotante".
Usar un diodo Schottky es mas sencillo y menos susceptible a problemas.


----------



## malesi

Sdppm dijo:


> Consulta, si uno prueba con el multímetro un diodo de germanio, se quema? Así me dijeron en la casa de electrónica de acá, cuando fui a comprar de esos, y me dieron de los 1n60


Eso nada.
En mis tiempos si que les hacia un bucle o espiral en los extremos para soldarles. En mis tiempos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Andaba webeando (o "hueveando"?) y me encontré esta imagen:

que seguramente también es de los cuadernos Fapesa...pero no la he visto antes en el foro.
El asunto es que está buena por que revela como corno se conecta(ba) el preamplificador en la llaves de conmutacion de entradas...o eso creo.
Bueno...la dejo acá para mas adelante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les dejo una artesanía que tuve que hacer para poder sujetar los PCB del vúmetro:

Aún les falta el par de agujeros donde van los tornillos que sujetan los PCB, pero será despues que arme la placa y los ensaye...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Edito:*
Dicen que lo prometido es deuda, así que como T.I. parece haber discontinuado los chips LM3915 y LM3916 acá les dejo un vúmetro que usa el LM3914 y un amplificador logarítimico (o eso parece) para conformar los valores de potencia. Parece que también tiene algo tipo peak-hold y multiplexa los canales con los 50Hz de la línea.
Imagínense que en 1980 (esta revista es del 29 de agosto de 1980) yo tenía casi 17 años y con este artículo me fuí de viaje astral....
Que les aproveche  




Espero que le sea útil al amigo @sebsjata que no consigue los chips. Si lo evalúa y le gusta, hace un PCB y lo dona al foro habrán varios que se tirarán gases de colores!!!


----------



## sebsjata

Ahora ando con poco tiempo, pero le haré la PCB y la comparto con ustedes, por ahora me leí los pappers e hice una simulación y saqué una grafica.



Más adelante continúo y veo como mejorar esa curva inicial que está chueca.


----------



## malesi

Que pena que vivais en la otra punta... 
La placa de los LM3915 no se donde andará.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> Más adelante continúo y veo como mejorar esa curva inicial que está chueca.


Y si...en el artículo dice que es "aproximadamente logaritmica"...
Te recomiendo que trates de encontrar el coeficiente de correlacion con una verdadera logaritmica para ver que tan chueca está, sobre todo por que la curva se evalúa en los 10 puntos de comutación del LM3914 y tal vez no sea necesario ajustarla mucho mas si el error no es taaan grande.


----------



## carluz

Rorschach dijo:


> La conexión a chasis en la época de los valvulares, y al principio de los transistorizados, y no tan al principio también, se refería a la conexión a tierra, y/o masa también, los gabinetes también estaban conectados, a chasis, tierra, masa.


Si, en aquellos tiempos y en particular para los Fapesa (no para el de 50W) y los Texas la fuente era simple +/-. Chasis se refería a un (-) general (para diferenciarlo GND que conocemos). Algunos Lo simbolizaban como tierra (el dibujo era como un cepillito con una barra horizontal y varias líneas oblicuas abajo), pero eso estaría mal porque en aquel tiempo la línea de 220 Volt de alimentación del trafo no tenía la tierra que se exije ahora (cable verde y amarillo). No sé si la complique o explique....


carluz dijo:


> Si, en aquellos tiempos y en particular para los Fapesa (no para el de 50W) y los Texas la fuente era simple +/-. Chasis se refería a un (-) general (para diferenciarlo GND que conocemos). Algunos Lo simbolizaban como tierra (el dibujo era como un cepillito con una barra horizontal y varias líneas oblicuas abajo), pero eso estaría mal porque en aquel tiempo la línea de 220 Volt de alimentación del trafo no tenía la tierra que se exije ahora (cable verde y amarillo). No sé si la complique o explique.... De izquierda a derecha GND - tierra - negativo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Chasis se refería a un (-) general (para diferenciarlo GND que conocemos). Algunos Lo simbolizaban como tierra (el dibujo era como un cepillito con una barra horizontal y varias líneas oblicuas abajo), pero eso estaría mal porque en aquel tiempo la línea de 220 Volt de alimentación del trafo no tenía la tierra que se exije ahora (cable verde y amarillo).


Ok, ese "cepillito" es el dibujo que sale en el manual, pero ese "chasis" donde se conectaba físicamente??
Al caño del agua como dice @DJ T3 (que me parece OK por que no había otra "tierra")?? O solo quedaba sujeta al gabinete para transformarlo en una suerte de blindaje??


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok, ese "cepillito" es el dibujo que sale en el manual, pero ese "chasis" donde se conectaba físicamente??
> Al caño del agua como dice @DJ T3 (que me parece OK por que no había otra "tierra")?? O solo quedaba sujeta al gabinete para transformarlo en una suerte de blindaje??


Era para conectar al caño de agua corriente, y se usaba de conexión un cable de cobre desnudo, eso era tierra, y era muy común, sobre todo en heladeras, lavarropas, etc., también en televisores, y radio receptores, y amplificadores.
La conexión a tierra siempre existió, solo que en su momento no existía el 3er cable amarillo verde, obligatorio, y normalizado en las instalaciones domiciliarias, entonces quien quería tener seguridad, usaba la conexión a tierra antes descripta, en muchas casas en vez de conectar a la cañería de agua corriente, se conectaba a una jabalina debidamente instalada tal cual como ahora se conecta el 3er cable amarillo verde.


----------



## carluz

Rorschach dijo:


> Era para conectar al caño de agua corriente, y se usaba de conexión un cable de cobre desnudo, eso era tierra, y era muy común, sobre todo en heladeras, lavarropas, etc., también en televisores, y radio receptores, y amplificadores.
> La conexión a tierra siempre existió, solo que en su momento no existía el 3er cable amarillo verde, obligatorio, y normalizado en las instalaciones domiciliarias, entonces quien quería tener seguridad, usaba la conexión a tierra antes descripta, en muchas casas en vez de conectar a la cañería de agua corriente, se conectaba a una jabalina debidamente instalada tal cual como ahora se conecta el 3er cable amarillo verde.


Tal cual lo describe Rorchach. Los amplificadores, por ejemplo el clásico Audinac AT510, el sintonizador y la bandeja giradiscos traían un tornillo-perilla ajustable a mano en la parte trasera que decía "Masa" y se ponía el cable o alambre que refiere Rorchach, solo que como no tenías una canilla cerca lo ponías en la caja del toma de 220 Volt de la pared... El aquel tiempo la cañería y las cajas de la línea de 220 eran metálicas siempre.



Y como lo refiere @DJ T3 (disculpas que no te mencioné en la respuesta).


----------



## DJ T3

carluz dijo:


> Y como lo refiere @DJ T3 (disculpas que no te mencioné en la respuesta).


Ah, no se. Ahora me enoje.... Naaa... Joda...

Recuerden que en esa época se usaba mucho la madera (como se ve en la foto del Audinac de @carluz ) para gabinetes (luego la baquelita).
Por eso se le llamaba chasis al soporte interno para las valvulas, y no tanto al gabinete en si.

Por otro lado vas a usar los LM391x, no?
Seria mas lindo unos vúmetros de aguja, aunque salen una barbaridad, pero quedan preciosos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antes que nada, agradecer todos los aportes sobre la puesta a tierra de las viejas épocas.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por otro lado vas a usar los LM391x, no?
> Seria mas lindo unos vúmetros de aguja, aunque salen una barbaridad, pero quedan preciosos...


Sisi, voy a usar los LM3916 por que el gabinete ya viene preparado para vumetros LED, y usar vumetros analogicos requiriría una modificación del panel frontal que pondría en peligro el acabado que tiene.
Taaaaaampoco es que tenga ganas de hacer tanto lío con el gabinete...


Rorschach dijo:


> Era para conectar al caño de agua corriente, y se usaba de conexión un cable de cobre desnudo, eso era tierra, y era muy común, sobre todo en heladeras, lavarropas, etc., también en televisores, y radio receptores, y amplificadores.
> La conexión a tierra siempre existió, solo que en su momento no existía el 3er cable amarillo verde, obligatorio, y normalizado en las instalaciones domiciliarias, entonces quien quería tener seguridad, usaba la conexión a tierra antes descripta, en muchas casas en vez de conectar a la cañería de agua corriente, se conectaba a una jabalina debidamente instalada tal cual como ahora se conecta el 3er cable amarillo verde.


Jaaaaajajaja!!!!!
Ahora recuerdo que siendo niño (tipo 10 años o por ahí) mi madre había comprado un lavarropas (marca Eslabon de Lujo) y vinieron unos chabones a instalarlo...y tal como comenta @Rorschach , tenía un tornillo en el gabinete cerca de donde entraba el cable de 220V. Uno de los vagos le pide a mi madre un "tarrito" y mi vieja le dió uno de cartón con fondo metálico donde venían unas gasas. El tío bajó a la calle y llenó el tarrito con tierra de donde están los arboles (en San Juan hay arboles cada 10 o 15 mts en las veredas, por que si nó se te cocina el seso en el verano), y cuando volvió metió ahí un poco de cable desnudo y la otra punta la sujetó al tornillo...y le dijo a mi mamá que era "la puesta a tierra"      
Hijuemil......
El tarrito quedó ahi varios años y se perdió cuando nos mudamos a otra casa....


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> llenó el tarrito con tierra de donde están los arboles (en San Juan hay arboles cada 10 o 15 mts en las veredas, por que si nó se te cocina el seso en el verano), y cuando volvió metió ahí un poco de cable desnudo y la otra punta la sujetó al tornillo...y le dijo a mi mamá que era "la puesta a tierra"


Pues como ya sabes algunos lo venden, así que has perdido mucho dinero


----------



## Sdppm

carluz dijo:


> Tal cual lo describe Rorchach. Los amplificadores, por ejemplo el clásico Audinac AT510, el sintonizador y la bandeja giradiscos traían un tornillo-perilla ajustable a mano en la parte trasera que decía "Masa" y se ponía el cable o alambre que refiere Rorchach, solo que como no tenías una canilla cerca lo ponías en la caja del toma de 220 Volt de la pared... El aquel tiempo la cañería y las cajas de la línea de 220 eran metálicas siempre.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271823
> 
> Y como lo refiere @DJ T3 (disculpas que no te mencioné en la respuesta).


Ah eso lo uso para el tierra de la bandeja...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> y se ponía el cable o alambre que refiere Rorchach, solo que como no tenías una canilla cerca lo ponías en la caja del toma de 220 Volt de la pared... El aquel tiempo la cañería y las cajas de la línea de 220 eran metálicas siempre.



Seeeeee....recuerdo haber visto tambien eso!!
Tenía un amigo cuyo padre lo conectaba a uno de los tornillos que sujetaban a la caja la tapa de la misma.
En ese entonces eran unos tornillos con cabeza cuadrada de "plastico" blanco. Yo recuerdo algo así:


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeeeee....recuerdo haber visto tambien eso!!
> Tenía un amigo cuyo padre lo conectaba a uno de los tornillos que sujetaban a la caja la tapa de la misma.
> En ese entonces eran unos tornillos con cabeza cuadrada de "plastico" blanco. Yo recuerdo algo así:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271825



Sigo teniendo en mi casa (60) y en la del fondo (45) esas tapitas blancas de baquelita con esos tornillos !!!


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Sigo teniendo en mi casa (60) y en la del fondo (45) esas tapitas blancas de baquelita con esos tornillos !!!
> 
> 
> .


Jaassjaja!!!
Creo que deberías actualizarlas ya que esas tapas no contemplan enchufes con tres patas...


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jaassjaja!!!
> Creo que deberías actualizarlas ya que esas tapas no contemplan enchufes con tres patas...



Tengo el celular cargando, pero mañana le subiré aquí fotito !!!


JuanKa.-


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeeeee....recuerdo haber visto tambien eso!!
> Tenía un amigo cuyo padre lo conectaba a uno de los tornillos que sujetaban a la caja la tapa de la misma.
> En ese entonces eran unos tornillos con cabeza cuadrada de "plastico" blanco. Yo recuerdo algo así:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271825


En la casa de mí viejo tienen todavía,es más los enchufes se iluminan en la oscuridad,  cuando tuve que ir porque había enfermado de gravedad tuve cmque cambiar algunos porque usaba adaptadores por todos lados y era peligroso. La ferretería del barrio tenía de esos enchufes fosforescentes para enchufes de pata plana.


----------



## carluz

Así está conectado el tornillo-perilla del Audinac AT-510 que dice "Masa" de la foto anterior... directo al chasis

Finalmente... todo a chasis... 

Un temita más (los años me hacen recordar tarde).... Ojo con la bandeja, por qué chasis y masa se refieren a la estructura metálica. Distinto es la cápsula que lleva cada canal con cable y malla propia y la malla va hasta la ficha Din3 que usa para conectar al amplificador.


----------



## J2C

*/mode Off Topic ON*

Dr no era por pelear, pero aquí le pongo la dichosa fotito:

​
Los números entre paréntesis de mi post anterior indican los años de antigüedad de ambas casas.

Estos conjuntos fueron colocados en algún momento a partir del año 1975/80, en la casa que estoy viviendo que es la mas antigua inicialmente tenia las llaves de baquelita tipo a palanca que no permitian combinaciones, solo podían ser los modelos que había y eran pocos. 


En cambio este sistema de módulos posee un marco metálico, y permite alojar hasta 3 interruptores de un punto o tomacorrientes de dos patas redondas, yo por comodidad solo tengo tomacorrientes como el mostrado que tienen las dos opciones.



Aclaró que en mi otra media casa (no vivo allí desde hace 28 años) ya en 1988 le instale módulos plásticos  de otro tipo medio facheros por gustos de la jabru.


*/mode Off Topic OFF*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> En cambio este sistema de módulos posee un marco metálico, y permite alojar hasta 3 interruptores de un punto o tomacorrientes de dos patas redondas, yo por comodidad solo tengo tomacorrientes como el mostrado que tienen las dos opciones.


Los módulos con marco metálico y esos módulos de 3 patas yo los conozco de mediados de los 80's pero es probable que sean anteriores.
Los enchufes Kalop que tomé de mi juego de luces para poner en este amplificador, ya eran módulos montables en marcos metálicos y los debo haber puesto en 1981. Lo que no recuerdo de tan viejos son los de tres patas....pero probablemente sea por que nadie los usaba por acá...


----------



## Sdppm

carluz dijo:


> Así está conectado el tornillo-perilla del Audinac AT-510 que dice "Masa" de la foto anterior... directo al chasis
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271845
> Finalmente... todo a chasis...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271847
> Un temita más (los años me hacen recordar tarde).... Ojo con la bandeja, por qué chasis y masa se refieren a la estructura metálica. Distinto es la cápsula que lleva cada canal con cable y malla propia y la malla va hasta la ficha Din3 que usa para conectar al amplificador.


Mira vos, en el sansui la conexión de masa tiene dos capacitores cerámicos te van a la entrada de Phono, al at-400 no lo examiné. Voy a chismear. Tengo una bandeja ken Brown japonesa y el cable de tierra sale del chasis del motor que mueve la bandeja.


----------



## sebsjata

El coeficiente de correlación es de 0.97, creo que no le voy a dar mucha vuelta y lo voy a dejar así como está.

y dejo la simulación también.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mientras tanto...
1-Instalé el silenciador del plop de encendido con dos escuadritas :

2- Coloqué el tornillo de puesta tierra:

Falta cablear las cosas estas...


----------



## carluz

Sdppm dijo:


> Mira vos, en el sansui la conexión de masa tiene dos capacitores cerámicos te van a la entrada de Phono, al at-400 no lo examiné. Voy a chismear. Tengo una bandeja ken Brown japonesa y el cable de tierra sale del chasis del motor que mueve la bandeja.


Sí, posiblemente sea el capacitor de derivación o desacople. Se usaba de poliéster de 0.1 microF y 400Volt.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para que no digan que me estoy "rascando" mucho, les subo una fotito del armado preliminar del vúmetro. Aún me faltan los capacitores de filtrado de la señal de entrada luego del recortador a diodo y también el regulador integrado que debería ser un 7806.
Ahora ando con bastante trabajo así que esto seguirá el finde...

Hay un par de puentes agregados para bypasear el operacional de entrada, pero los cambios son menores....por ahora...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy hubo un poco más de trabajo y tal vez - mas tarde - haga un poco más.
Primero, me dí cuenta que necesitaba una "fuentecita" para el vúmetro y el mute de los amplificadores, y pensé en dibujar un PCB, comerlo y toda la historia. Pero mientras buscaba un capacitor de 1000uF y algunos diodos apareció una fuente que no sé de donde la habré cartoneado, pero parece de esas que vienen en las fuentes multivoltaje que dan poco menos que asco. Esta venía con un capacitor de 470uF x 16V, así que lo quité y reemplacé por uno de 1000uF x 25V que tenía de época inmemoriales...

Re-chiquita, no? Los diodos está todos OK y son 1N4001  pero como voy a rectificar 8VAC no hay mayor problema. También tuve que hacer un injerto para sacar la onda rectificada sin filtrar para el muteador, así que quedó esto:

y fué con un 1N4007 recuperado de alguna práctica que habré hecho en la universidad en los 80's (soy muy rata, no?)
También puse los cables de los LEDs del lado del vúmetro para luego soldarlos a la plaquetita de que lleva los LEDs:

Como ambos PCB van enfrentados por el lado del cobre tuve que ponerlos largo para luego ajustar la medida.
Los cables que usé son una belleza cartoneada de un equipo de electromedicina que tiraron a la basura en 1995 y que solo llegué a tiempo para "pedir prestados" los cables. Vean que los pelos de cobre vienen enroscados y estañados!!!

Son bastante sólidos pero pueden doblarse sin dificultad. Luego sigo...

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy terminé de hacer el cableado a los LEDs y el montaje parcial del vúmetro. También tuve que acortar las patas de los LEDs por que este gabinete es insoportablemente chico y hay que meter las cosas con calzador. Ahora resta probar si este bicho funciona o nó...y tambien rebajar el canto superior del PCB del vúmetro...por el mismo motivo del gabinete HDRMP... por suerte tengo mas o menos 5mm para reducir sin problemas.




Continuará...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> por que este gabinete es insoportablemente chico


De esta se pasa al smd..


----------



## malesi

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> De esta se pasa al smd..


Sus majestades dirán


----------



## Sdppm

A mi me gustan más lo de aguja... Pero seguramente el frente no deja lugar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> A mi me gustan más lo de aguja... Pero seguramente el frente no deja lugar.


No, no hay espacio para los de aguja, y no solo eso....el precio de los de aguja - asumiendo que pudiera conseguirlos - se me iría a las nubes y no pretendo invertir tanto en este equipo.


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, no hay espacio para los de aguja, y no solo eso....el precio de los de aguja - asumiendo que pudiera conseguirlos - se me iría a las nubes y no pretendo invertir tanto en este equipo.


No seguro, no veo la hora de verlo terminado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta semana estuve bastaaante complicado y no pude hacer nada, pero al menos conseguí algunas cosas que me faltaban:
Primero, verifiqué nuevamente las manijas que tengo para ver si se podían colocar en el frente del gabinete:

pero no hubo caso: los agujeros de para los tornillos están cruzados casi 4mm de la manija vs. el gabinete, así que hay que hacer bastante trabajo para alinear los agujeros...arruinando el acabado del frente. Entonces, mejor usamos tornillos....pero no los que trae sino unos allen negros de 5/32":

El de la derecha es el que trae el gabinete, y sujeta bien el frente al contrafrente...pero lo agarra de casualidad cuando pongo los potenciómetros, por que hay que considerar la separación que provocan las tuercas (y las cabezas de los tornillos que sujetan las llaves conmutadoras). Elegí entonces comprar tornillos cabeza Allen de 5/32" por que son los mismos que uso para sujetar los parlantes a las cajas con las T-nuts de 5/32" .
Por supuesto que desde que hemos tomado el status oficial de país bananero, ya no es tan fácil conseguir los tornillos negros de cabeza Allen, al menos por acá, así que tuve que recorrer varias tornillerías (un par de ellas casi en quiebra) hasta que encontré una que los tenía pero de 25mm de largo...que me vienen casi perfectos para sujetar parlantes, así que me mandé con esos (casi 3 Biden los 20 tornillos con 2 tuercas cada uno   ). En fin... esta tarde ajustaré los agujeros del frente y contrafrente para que entren estos tornillos.

También busqué un interlock para usarlo en el cable de alimentación general del amplificador, pero con la limitación de que el pasacable tiene un diámetro interno de 5mm:

Esto es medio problemático por que necesito un cable con tres conductores para incluir la puesta a tierra (y no, no voy a usar un tornillo externo ==> no quiero que nadie se electrocute). Los cables con tres conductores internos son bastaaaante gruesos, pero por suerte conseguí un interlock para fuentes de notebook que es mas fino que los comunes aunque llega a 6.5mm. Veré como arreglo el pasacable...

También estuve revolviendo las cajas componentes para ver si tengo todas las cosas para hacer el Ground-Loop-Breaker y conseguí todo esto:

Así que hoy tengo varias cosillas por hacer...veré hasta donde llego.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Un poquito mas de avance:
1-Logré agrandar el hueco del pasacable sin romper nada.

2-Rearmé el terminal de puesta a tierra (chasis) y ya que estaba conecté el blindaje electrostático del transformador.

3-También agrandé los huecos para los tornillos que sujetan el frente y contrafrente. Quedó bastante bien...

Me queda armar el loop-breaker, pero será mas tarde...

*Edito:*
Ya está el ground-loop-breaker:


Y ahora hay que conectarlo.

Continuará...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Un poquito mas de avance:
> 1-Logré agrandar el hueco del pasacable sin romper nada.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272416
> 2-Rearmé el terminal de puesta a tierra (chasis) y ya que estaba conecté el blindaje electrostático del transformador.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272417
> 3-También agrandé los huecos para los tornillos que sujetan el frente y contrafrente. Quedó bastante bien...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272418
> Me queda armar el loop-breaker, pero será mas tarde...
> 
> *Edito:*
> Ya está el ground-loop-breaker:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272424
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272426
> Y ahora hay que conectarlo.
> 
> Continuará...



  
Ground Loop Breaker -     EasyEDA

EasyEDA(Standard) - A Simple and Powerful Electronic Circuit Design Tool


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad que hacer un PCB para soldar tres componentes es medio como perder el tiempo... sobre todo por que yo uso un puente de 3A y no de 35A, resistencia de 10 ohms 3W y un capacitor de 10nF 250V que había en la caja de capacitores. Y ni hablar que es doble faz...
Fué mas fácil soldarlo al aire  y usar 10mm de espaghetti de alta temperatura para el cruce...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Suporongo que utiliza de 25 Ampere (de a dos en paralelo por hemiciclo quedaría 50 Ampere) por si se pone el  chasis a vivo y no hay disyuntor . . .  a lo bestia !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Suporongo que utiliza de 25 Ampere (de a dos en paralelo por hemiciclo quedaría 50 Ampere) por si se pone el  chasis a vivo y no hay disyuntor . . .  a lo bestia !


Si, tal cual, sobre todo por que los puentes grandes tienen cables gruesos que une los terminales a la pastilla de silicio, y si fallan los diodos...fallarán en cortocircuito y los "cables" demorarán mas en fundirse dando tiempo de que salte el disyuntor. Si no hay disyuntor...te va a dar la corriente mas temprano que tarde.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estuve un rato verificando y anotando el despelote de cablerío que hay que poner en cada plaqueta del preamplificador, y me convencí que estos tíos de FAPESA habían fumado algo raro cuando diseñaron el PCB hace mas de 40 años...
1- Para el pote de volumen con loudness (que el preamp no tenía incorporado) solo son* tres cables* 
2- Para el control de tono (con medios, que tampoco venía en el diseño original) solo son *tres cables* 
3- Para los filtros de rumble y scratch (que no venían en el diseño original) son *cinco cables* 
4- Para las entradas de señal...son una parva de cables!!!  
- *4 cables* para la llave selectora de "realimentación" que controla la ganancia y la ecualización RIAA (mas algunos puentes sobre la llave conmutadora).
- Chotocientos cables, entre blindados y comunes, para la selección de la entrada...por que los vivos de FAPESA pusieron los divisores de tensión de las entradas sobre el PCB del preamplificador, así que hay que traer *5 cables *blindados al PCB (hermoso para soldarlos...LPM) y de ahí hay que salir con *5 cables* mas a la llave selectora que lleva la señal de la entrada elegida al primer transistor del pre...*que lleva su propio cable*.
Totalicemos:
*3+3+5+4+5+5+1 = 26 cables !!!!!*...por cada PCB preamplificadora!!!! LPMQLP!!!!! Una vez que suelde todo, mas vale que quede bien fijo por que si se sale algo no lo vuelve a soldar ni Montoto!!! El PCB va a quedar casi invisible abajo de ese cablerío... y no estoy contando la alimentación ni los cables al pote de balance ni la salida al amplificador ni la llave director-invertido-mono...

Mejor me voy a tomar algo por que el embole está llegando a un nivel épico! Creo que no soldé tantos cables ni en mi trabajo final de la Universidad...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Embolado como estoy con el cablerío del preamplificador, decidí revisar los esquemas de montaje que tengo para ver que otra cosa aparece.
Hace unos días subí este que encontré por ahí:





y luego también encontré este otro...que lo tenía "invisible" por que la hoja del libro estaba pegada con otra...pero que conseguí gracias al libro "*Sistemas de Sonido*" que @Gustavo Daniele subió escaneado hace un tiempito 

Como verán, la segunda está mas completa que la primera - al menos en lo que hace a la conexión del cablerío de selección de entradas - pero entre ambas hay diferencias en como nombran a las secciones del conmutador de entradas/ganancia. La segunda, del libro, es la que está igual al esquema, pero en el PCB que yo tengo está MAL!!!!...está igual que en la primer imagen (en realidad está peor, por que solo tiene intercambiados los nombres de los cursores)...así que tuve que raspar la inscripción y colocar bien cual es la conexión correcta al cursor del conmutador.

Ahora tengo que rediseñar las conexiones a los conmutadores por que el frente del amplificador tiene las entradas en una secuencia diferente a la propuesta por FAPESA...LPM, si hubiera hecho solo la etapa de potencia ya habría terminado  

Continuará...


----------



## deg060876

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mientras tanto...
> 1-Instalé el silenciador del plop de encendido con dos escuadritas :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271875
> 2- Coloqué el tornillo de puesta tierra:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271876
> Falta cablear las cosas estas...


!Que bueno! ¿Tenes el diagrama de este? !Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

deg060876 dijo:


> !Que bueno! ¿Tenes el diagrama de este? !Gracias!


De que cosa queres el diagrama??
Si es del "muteador", mas atrás puse el link al proyecto 104 de ESP. Buscalo.
Si es otra cosa, aclaralo...


----------



## deg060876

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> De que cosa queres el diagrama??
> Si es del "muteador", mas atrás puse el link al proyecto 104 de ESP. Buscalo.
> Si es otra cosa, aclaralo...


Si, del "muteador" lo busco, gracias!


----------



## Sdppm

Ese fue uno de los tantos porqué, al entrar los importados se llevó puesto a lo nacional


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como "sufrimento nao tem fin" hoy monté todos los PCB que van en el panel para comenzar a medir la longitud de los cables necesarios para interconectarlos entre sí y con los PCB de los preamplificadores...y por supuesto que apareció ooootro problema: el "muteador" molesta al PCB de los filtros, pero no solo eso, sino que no cabe entre el PCB de los filtros y el control de volumen+loudness...LPM!!!   
Desmoné el muteador y el PCB es mas angosto que la distancia entre los otros PCB del panel, pero el problema son las escuadras de soporte que asoman por los costados y aumentan el ancho total de 7.2mm (ahí si cabe) a 7.6mm (ahí no cabe):

Por la perspectiva de la foto no parece tanto el aumento del ancho, pero medido con el calibre si aparecen esos 4mm. Y no solo eso! También tengo que correr la posición del todo el conjunto unos 7mm por que la posición original de los agujeros en la base quedó chueca cuando tuve que poner el muteador a 90º.

*Moraleja:* debo desarmar el conjunto, esmerilar las escuadras al tamaño correcto, reposicionar el muteador, marcar los nuevos bújeros en la base y rearmar todo para ver si quedó bien o le sigo pifiando. En fin...

Continuará.


----------



## felixreal

Hola!


Sdppm dijo:


> Ese fue uno de los tantos porqué, al entrar los importados se llevó puesto a lo nacional


Cualquiera que haya reparado un Vieta estará completamente de acuerdo.

Al Dr: Ánimo, ya falta menos! Somos muchos los que esperamos la primera puesta en marcha.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y bue....ya está arreglado. No fué tanto lío como pensaba...
Las escuadras las rebajé con la lima...qe se yo...5 minutos con cada una y listo. Eran muy angostas para meterlas al esmeril y no es bueno hacerse pelota un dedo cuando es feriado. Ahora si cabe el muteador   

Quedó un poquito "cruzado", pero si no lo hacía así tenía que desarmar/desmontar por completo el PCB que sujeta los fusibles y los capacitores de salida. Naaaa......5º de inclinación no matan a nadie .
Le sujeté transitoriamente el panel para poder medir los cables que debo usar en la conexiones...y no se vé tan mal...ha quedado bastante "acomodado":


Falta el vúmetro...pero ese hay que ensayarlo primero...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy no he hecho mucho, pero ya llevo dos horas midiendo cables y revisando puntos de conexión en los PCB de los preamplificadores. Aparte de que hay una cantidad de cables espantosa, los mismos tiene que hacer unos recorridos medio raros para alejarse de zonas de "malas influencias" y llegar a los PCB del frente...y esto alarga los cables: hasta ahora llevo *mas de 4 metros de cable común por cada canal*!!!  y eso que aún no he medido los cables blindados....

Veré si mañana puedo terminar las mediciones y empiezo al soldar algunos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y ya que estaba, me puse a buscar en youtube y encontré este video que explica como hacer "momia" de cables para empaquetar un conjunto de ellos...cosa que ahora hacemos con precintos plásticos...pero si es vintage y tiene una parva de cables, pues lo haremos con momia.
Les dejo el video para los nostálgicos...




Y la patrona me ha dado un rollo de hilo encerado (se usa para hacer bijouterie)


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y ya que estaba, me puse a buscar en youtube y encontré este video que explica como hacer "momia" de cables para empaquetar un conjunto de ellos...cosa que ahora hacemos con precintos plásticos...pero si es vintage y tiene una parva de cables, pues lo haremos con momia.
> Les dejo el video para los nostálgicos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y la patrona me ha dado un rollo de hilo encerado (se usa para hacer bijouterie)



Doc me trajo recuerdos de hace 42 años exactos !!!!

En esa época, no porque el tiempo pasado fue mejor, usábamos este




https://hiloslupolino.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Ref.8404.jpg​Demás está decir que la misma fábrica sigue existiendo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y ya que estaba, me puse a buscar en youtube y encontré este video que explica como hacer "momia" de cables para empaquetar un conjunto de ellos...cosa que ahora hacemos con precintos plásticos...pero si es vintage y tiene una parva de cables, pues lo haremos con momia.
> Les dejo el video para los nostálgicos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y la patrona me ha dado un rollo de hilo encerado (se usa para hacer bijouterie)


Zavala...   Pariente tuyo... ?...   

Lo eh visto a ese tipo de "chorizeada", pero prefiero la cinta de papel (hablando de "vintage", no?)


----------



## malesi

Yo suelo usar esto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo les cuento que la ultima vez que ví cables "atados" con hilo fué a mediados de los 80's...y eran equipos de los 70's tal como comenta subliminalmente @J2C 
Siempre quise saber como se hacían las ataduras por que la vez que desarmé uno nunca pude volver a armarlo...
Ahora tengo una parva de precintos plasticos de diversas medidas que he acumulado a lo largo de los años, pero viendo la cantidad de cables me vino a la cabeza esta forma de atarlos.... y me costó un buen rato encontrarlo en youtube por que parece que los babosos les ponen "atar" a las técnicas de empalmar cables y las búsquedas traen parvas de basura menos este video que parece ser el único sobre el tema (hay que buscar con 'atar cables -empalmar' y así aparece en el primer hit).
En fin...mas tarde me pongo a cortar cables, armar conectores y hacer momias...y si anda mas o menos les subo fotos.


J2C dijo:


> Doc me trajo recuerdos de hace 42 años exactos !!!!
> 
> En esa época, no porque el tiempo pasado fue mejor, usábamos este
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://hiloslupolino.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Ref.8404.jpg​Demás está decir que la misma fábrica sigue existiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Esa foto es actual!!!!! Parece que aún fabrican hilos para atar cables !!!!


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...
> ...... y hacer *momias*...y si anda mas o menos les subo fotos.
> 
> Esa foto es actual!!!!! Parece que aún fabrican hilos para atar cables !!!!



Y si Dr, la palabra exacta era "momias"

La misma fabrica de tantos años, y el hilo es del tipo usado para coser zapatos


.


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo les cuento que la ultima vez que ví cables "atados" con hilo fué a mediados de los 80's...y eran equipos de los 70's tal como comenta subliminalmente @J2C
> Siempre quise saber como se hacían las ataduras por que la vez que desarmé uno nunca pude volver a armarlo...
> Ahora tengo una parva de precintos plasticos de diversas medidas que he acumulado a lo largo de los años, pero viendo la cantidad de cables me vino a la cabeza esta forma de atarlos.... y me costó un buen rato encontrarlo en youtube por que parece que los babosos les ponen "atar" a las técnicas de empalmar cables y las búsquedas traen parvas de basura menos este video que parece ser el único sobre el tema (hay que buscar con 'atar cables -empalmar' y así aparece en el primer hit).
> En fin...mas tarde me pongo a cortar cables, armar conectores y hacer momias...y si anda mas o menos les subo fotos.
> 
> Esa foto es actual!!!!! Parece que aún fabrican hilos para atar cables !!!!


Mi AT400 tiene los cables atados con hilo, y la primera vez que lo vi me llamóla atención la prolijidad del mismo, distinto al sansui que cada cierta distancia tiene unos nudos de nylon elástico.


----------



## Sdppm

Mira doc


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estos son los cables "comunes" que tengo para conectar los preamplificadores a los módulos del panel:

Arriba se vé el rollo de hilo encerado que me prestó la patrona para atar los cables.
Y así quedaron los cables con sus respectivas fichas:

Ahora hay que armarse de paciencia y soldar el cablerío a los PCB de los preamplficadores (y no mover mucho los cables para que no se corten), luego hay que quitar el panel, conectar los cables, "momificarlos" con hilo, soldar algunos otros cables que están pendientes y volver a poner el panel frontal...

Continuará.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy tuve que hacer los mandados, pero al menos pude poner los cables en un preamplificador. Voy a tratar de probar mañana cuanto consume para ajustar la resistencia de la fuente de alimentación...y espero que no vuele todo a la mie#@$%&@...

También voy a intentar de empezar el "momificado" de los conjuntos de cables..

*PD:* No le tengo mucha fé a los cables soldados al PCB.

Continuará.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *PD:* No le tengo mucha fé a los cables soldados al PCB.



Ideal calentarles bastante la punta con encendedor antes de pelarlos , así evitamos se marquen los pelos de cobre con el alicate , lo cual acelera su posterior fractura al moverlos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ideal calentarles bastante la punta con encendedor antes de pelarlos , así evitamos se marquen los pelos de cobre con el alicate , lo cual acelera su posterior fractura al moverlos.


Taaaarde piaste....
De todas formas los cables san muy delgados, al punto que el pelacable que uso casi no los pilla y tengo que cruzarlo un poco para que muerda el plástico aislante. Espero (con esperanza) no haber mordido los alambres y así darle un poco mas de vida a los cablecitos...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Taaaarde piaste....
> De todas formas los cables san muy delgados, al punto que el pelacable que uso casi no los pilla y tengo que cruzarlo un poco para que muerda el plástico aislante. Espero (con esperanza) no haber mordido los alambres y así darle un poco mas de vida a los cablecitos...


Encendedor y uña


----------



## DJ T3

A menos que estés jugando con el amplificador, no deberia pasar nada.
Otra opcion, es estañar el cable antes de soldarlo, asi aseguras que se penetre estaño un poco mas que si lo soldaras directo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Otra opcion, es estañar el cable antes de soldarlo, asi aseguras que se penetre estaño un poco mas que si lo soldaras directo


Sip, fueron estañados previamente...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les dejo foto del primer intento de momia usando el video que subí antes:

Este es bastante simple por que hasta ahora no tiene curvas. Veré cuando lo instale en el panel...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Les dejo foto del primer intento de momia usando el video que subí antes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272789
> Este es bastante simple por que hasta ahora no tiene curvas. Veré cuando lo instale en el panel...


'_Válgame el señor_' esta vez no te pongo me gusta jajajja.
La momia cuando estén los cables instalados, no te queda churro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> '_Válgame el señor_' esta vez no te pongo me gusta jajajja.
> La momia cuando estén los cables instalados, no te queda churro


Jaja, igual te agradezco el comentario!!!
Si no fuera un proyecto atado a lo "vintage" le hubiera puesto precintos plásticos y ya....pero las momias son de la época del diseño y decidí ir por ellas. A fin de cuentas todo esto es re-viejo...


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo acumulé oportunamente cables paralelo viejos de PRN ... proveen lindos cablitos de colores!!
Se pelan casi con la uña ... y de todos modos se pela una puntita , se enrosca y luego al calentar con la punta  se "retrocede" un poco la vaina y no corre riesgo el cobre ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo acumulé oportunamente cables paralelo viejos de PRN ... proveen lindos cablitos de colores!!


Gracias por hacerme acordar!!!!!
Tengo una parva de cables de impresora paralelo guardados juntando mugre y ocupando espacio!!!!...creo que serán sacrificados en pos de la modernidad


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los VGA tienen dentro también buenos cablecitos y además tres cables blindados finitos y muy buenos (rojo , verde y azul)


----------



## AntonioAA

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los VGA tienen dentro también buenos cablecitos y además tres cables blindados finitos y muy buenos (rojo , verde y azul)


Pero esos TODAVIA sirven!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los VGA antiguos color crema ya no , porque no llevan data y entonces la PC no sabe la configuración del monitor , y el monitor no sabe la configuración de la PC


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si bien esta semana no hice casi nada del amplificador por que estuve MUY ocupado, al menos seguí investigando el tema "momia" de cables...
Por suerte encontré una persona que desculaba el tema "momias" de cables y le mandé una foto del intento que hice. Me dijo que no estaba mal, pero que había que poner "nudos" mas cercanos para que cuando hubiera que doblar o contornear el cable, el mazo no se "abriera". También me dijo que en esa época usaban un bloquecito de cera de abejas para encerar el hilo antes de hacer la momia, para que no se pudriera ni juntara humedad. Yo le comenté que había usado hilo supuestamente encerado, pero opinó que en la foto parecía que no tenía cera y que debería encerarlo ...a lo que le pregunté si podía usar una vela común para hacerlo y me dijo que no usara parafina por que no se metía dentro de hilo sino que quedaba por afuera y luego se salía.
Ok...varias importantes consideraciones para tener en cuenta, así que salí a buscar cera de abejas para encerar el hilo que tengo. La patrona me mandó a preguntar a unas herboristerías, y sí, tenían cera pero en planchas de 100 gramos y 1mm de espesor. Como yo quería un trozo de cera y no una lámina me dijeron que podía derretirla, darle forma con un molde y luego usarla....pero mi espíritu ratón me picaba el seso diciendo "para que corno querés 100 gr. de cera de abejas si solo vas a usarla para encerar 5 pedacitos de hilo!!!"   así que no lo compré...
Mientras caminaba y escuchaba a mi espíritu ratón pasé por la puerta de un negocio que vende cosas para talabartería y reparación de calzados, y mi espíritu me dijo "dale boló! preguntá acá si tienen hilo encerado para coser zapatos!!"...se vé que había escuchado las palabras de @J2C , así que me mandé, conseguí hilo encerado de nylon marca "Lupolino"!!!! y compré un rollito de 67 metros (al menos sirve para reparar zapatos en el futuro ) en dos bidens:

En este hilo se siente claramente el encerado (medio que se pega a los dedos) y al ser de nylon no hay esperanza que se pudra ni se corte...de hecho cuesta bastante el cortarlo con la tijera si no está bien afilada.
Ahora desarmé la momia anterior y la hice de nuevo con un trozo de este hilo:

El unico detalle es que es un hilo mas fino que el anterior y pasa mas desapercibido, pero una vez atados los nudos de los extremos quedan re-pegados y solo pueden quitarse cortando el hilo (o con una aguja y una dosis de paciencia que no tengo), así que me voy a poner a momificar todos los mazos de cables del PCB del preamplificador y veré que tal sale...

Ahhhh....también seguí el consejo del amigo @AntonioAA y desarmé un cable de impresora (modificado en 1992 para comunicar dos PCs usando el puerto paralelo) y como no tenía uso desde hace mas de 25 años, pasó a entregar sus vísceras a la modernidad, logrando esto:


Continuará!


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .........
> 
> ......      así que me mandé, conseguí hilo encerado de nylon marca "Lupolino"!!!! y compré un rollito de 67 metros (*al menos sirve para reparar zapatos en el futuro *) en dos bidens:
> .......



Mañana saco foto y la agrego con el dispositivo que facilita el trabajo en la costura de los zapatos/zapatillas,

Lo usan los zapateros (de países limítrofes) en los puestos de las ferias barriales.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .........
> En este hilo se siente claramente el encerado (*medio que se pega a los dedos*) y al ser de nylon no hay esperanza que se pudra ni se corte...
> ....



Era* INSOPORTABLE* como quedaban las manos luego de largo rato de trabajar con el.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .........
> Ahora desarmé la momia anterior y la hice de nuevo con un trozo de este hilo:
> ......
> El unico detalle es que es un hilo mas fino que el anterior y pasa mas desapercibido, pero una vez atados los nudos de los extremos quedan re-pegados y solo pueden quitarse cortando el hilo (o con una aguja y una dosis de paciencia que no tengo), así que me voy a poner a momificar todos los mazos de cables del PCB del preamplificador y veré que tal sale...
> ........



También hay un sencillo truco usado en etapas de producción de momias y es usar como base una madera tipo Aglomerado/FibroFacil/MdF donde se colocan clavos sin cabeza en los puntos que gira o dobla el cableado o donde se derivan algunas conexiones sean re-entrantes a la momia final o no.

De esta forma en los giros de la momia al instalarla el Lupolino no se separa de los cables.

De seguro en esta reconstrucción no se justifica, pero conociendo algo del perfeccionismo del Dr bien vale la pena mencionarla.







Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .........
> Ahhhh....también seguí el consejo del amigo @AntonioAA y desarmé un cable de impresora (modificado en 1992 para comunicar dos PCs usando el puerto paralelo) y como no tenía uso desde hace mas de 25 años, pasó a entregar sus vísceras a la modernidad, logrando esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272909
> 
> Continuará!



Mañana saco foto de unos cables de red conectorizados con RJ45 que mi hijo mayor me regalo ya que no están certificados y no los podían usar en la empresa.

Son cortitos de aproximadamente 1 metro pero c/u me entrega 4 pares bien trenzados y excelentemente identificados. Aún no los lleve al quirófano ya que pienso operarlos On Demand como esta de moda hoy en día.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> cables de red conectorizados con RJ45


El nombre de la jerga es *patch-cord*.


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El nombre de la jerga es *patch-cord*.


Si Dr.


Y no me equivoque cuando previamente escribí:



J2C dijo:


> .......
> De seguro en esta reconstrucción no se justifica, *pero conociendo algo del perfeccionismo del Dr* bien vale la pena mencionarla.
> .......





.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy "momifiqué" todos los mazos de cables del preamplificador...y quedaron bastaaaante bien. No es tan rápido como hacerlo con precintos plásticos, pero en algunos casos queda "mejor" por que los cables son finos y casi que sobra precinto.

Ahora viene la parte densa del cableado de los preamplificadores, por que hay que soldar (y momificar) los cables que conmutan las entradas de señal y los que conmutan los componentes de realimentación....y esos, como se juntan en una sola llave, me dejan vinculados ambos PCB y hay que acomodar una parva de cosas....un verdadero incordio...

Continuará...


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy "momifiqué" todos los mazos de cables del preamplificador...y quedaron bastaaaante bien. No es tan rápido como hacerlo con precintos plásticos, pero en algunos casos queda "mejor" por que los cables son finos y casi que sobra precinto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora viene la parte densa del cableado de los preamplificadores, por que hay que soldar (y momificar) los cables que conmutan las entradas de señal y los que conmutan los componentes de realimentación....y esos, como se juntan en una sola llave, me dejan vinculados ambos PCB y hay que acomodar una parva de cosas....un verdadero incordio...
> 
> Continuará...



Doc ma que bastaaaante bien, para ser la primera vez le han quedado *EXCELENTES*  y no le estoy dorando la píldora !!!!


*Mode OFF TOPIC ON*

El patch cord ya preparado:

​
Son patch's de 90/100 cm de largo con *cables* (no alambre) #26 AWG. Si se saca con cuidado la vaina también se puede reutilizar.


La caja de patch's en stock:

​

El *punzón lezna de coser cuero*:

​

Detalle de la punta:

​

Listo, creo no haber olvidado nada.

*Mode OFF TOPIC OFF*



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No hay mucho trabajo para mostrar, pero al menos soldé los cables que conmutan la realimentación de cada entrada, y también relevé como hacer para los tres puntos de la llave directo (stereo)-invertido(stereo)-monoaural. Les dejo una foto que tomé recién...

y por supuesto...un poco mas de momia...


----------



## mcrven

¡¡¡ CARAMBA, doctor... !!! No es que esté construyendo un amplificador ANTIGUO... Sino que, además, lo esta haciendo a la antigua...

Felicítole puesss...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que este finde hice NADA con el amplificador, peeeeero me puse a revolver la zona de cables y me encontré un total de 6.5 metros de cable blindado stereo mas un par de recortes útiles, así que ahora ya puedo comenzar a cablear las fichas de las entradas al preamplificador y a la llave selectora  

Al menos no tengo que volver a gastar dinero en estos cables que deben estar a precio astronómico...LPM


----------



## AntonioAA

Te desafio a ver quien tiene mas porquerias ( utiles ) guardadas de tiempo inmemorial !! ... en realidad tendria que saber que es lo que tengo , pero es inescrutable ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como hay que empezar a cablear el frente y el contra-frente, empecé primero por lo mas fácil: los conectores de parlantes - sistemas A y B.
El principal problema es que el grueso alambre de cobre que tenía para las conexiones de GND de los parlantes ha desaparecido de mi casa, y luego de buscarlo durante dos semanas..y no encontrarlo, decidí comprar un poco por que si nó nunca iba a terminar este amplificador. Luego de la compra entendí que si tengo tataranietos electrónicos, ellos también iban a usar lo que me sobrara:

y no quiero recordar cuanto me costó...por que no fué barato...LPM.
Primero soldé las conexiones de GND de los conectores....que por algún extraño motivo están de lados opuestos...

Ahí se vé como primero hay que atar el alambre gordo a los conectores usando alambre flaco, y luego sí, soldarlo usando flux y finalmente recortar el alambrito que sobraba.
Ya que estaba...puse los puentes en las fichas de 220V y dejé preparada una oreja para soldar los cables de 220V, pero será mas tarde:

Ahora soldamos los cables de "positivo" de los parlantes...canales derecho e izquierdo de los sistemas A y B:

Y por último le puse las fichas de conexión al PCB de los conmutadores de sistema + auriculares, y por supuesto... momifiqué el cablerío, que no me quedó taaaan bien, pero creo que mas o menos zafa:


Continuará....


----------



## DJ T3

Veo cobre, y me asusto... 

El cable de masa te quedo mas fino que el resto, o me parece a mi?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Veo cobre, y me asusto...


Si hubieras tenido que pagarlo tendrías *terror* !!!


DJ T3 dijo:


> El cable de masa te quedo mas fino que el resto, o me parece a mi?


Quedó mas fino que el socotroco del alambre, pero es un cable de fuente de PC de 1mm, así que debería andar sin problemas...
Tengo cable negro de 2.5mm, pero es muy gordo y duro, y no entra en la bornera (muy mala idea usar borneras...nunca las usen!!)


----------



## J2C

DJ T3 dijo:


> Veo cobre, y me asusto...
> .....



Más de 3 lucas el kilo para bobinados !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Más de 3 lucas el kilo para bobinados !!!


El que compré vale $1700 el metro y es un pedazo de cable desnudo de 70mm para puesta a tierra. Compré medio metro que era lo mínimo que vendían....pero me dieron el montón que sale en la foto y debe ser mas de un metro. Pensaba gastar menos....pero tenían que abrir una bobina nueva para venderme medio metro de 50mm y me miraban raro...


----------



## phavlo

La próxima a comprar a una chatarrería! 
Esos cables gordos se los están robando por todos lados para venderlos por kilo !! 

Ese Equipo está quedando de lujo !!


----------



## carluz

Dr. está haciendo una artesanía y recuperando las técnicas y métodos de hace más de 40 años. Felicitaciones y mi admiración.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bue....la verdad es que no me gustaba mucho como quedó la momia de esta foto:





así que la desarme y la hice de nuevo, cuidando de no volver a repetir el error de poner muy separados los "nudos", y creo que quedó mejorcita:

Otra cosa que faltaba en el panel posterior era el cableado de la alimentación de 220V, que si bien es sencilla...se enrrosca cuando aplicamos el famoso "tiene que poder desarmarse", y esto se refiere a la necesidad de poder quitar el panel posterior si fuera necesario. En honor a la verdad, el panel trasero no podrá quitarse por completo, ya que los cables blindados de las fichas de entrada de señal están soldados a los PCBs de los preamplificadores (muy mala idea ) pero , dado que los cables de los parlantes si pueden desconectarse, si yo logro que las líneas de 220V también puedan desconectarse sin hacer mucho lío entonces será posible rebatir el panel posterior hacia el costado izquierdo del amplificador y así dejar casi libre el acceso total a la parte trasera del sistema.
Entonces...vamos por eso.
Primero, hay que hacer un esquema (a mano como era en 1970  ) que muestre el lío de las conexiones...y en particular el interruptor de encendido que es bipolar (llegan dos cables y vuelven dos cables --> cuatro cables)...y salió esto:

Ahí a la izquierda se ven las cosas que van sujetas al panel trasero: el cable de 220V a través de un pasa cable, los dos enchufes Kalop 220V y el portafusible de panel. Luego, al centro, tenemos las cosas que van sobre la base, y acá solo importan el tornillo de puesta a tierra y el transformador (y el eventual mata-picachos). Por último, a la derecha, solo está presente el interruptor bipolar de encendido. Y bueno...uniendo los cables como para ponerle la cola al chancho se llega a la conclusión que hay que colocar algo que permita conectar/desconectar cuatro puntos, que son los que aparecen en el recuadro de línea de trazos. La solución vino de la mano de algo reciclado en este mismo proyecto:




La *bornera de empalme* que sacamos de arriba del transformador (nuestros amigos españoles le llaman "clema"...pero si pedís acá por eso te van a mirar raro), así que recorté un fragmento de 4 bornes (o como se llamen) y quedó esto:

De derecha a izquierda, y por la parte trasera, entran el neutro, la fase, y salen fase y neutro a los enchufes de 220V. Por la parte delantera, de derecha a izquierda, salen neutro y fase al interruptor bipolar de encendido, y luego vuelven - del interruptor - fase y neutro, que además deben unirse al bobinado de 220V del transformador de alimentación y al eventual mata-picos...que irá colocado si queda espacio...

En la entrada del cable al panel posterior, por medio del pasacable, puede verse un detalle un poco menos "vintage"...que es un precinto plástico ajustado a cable para que trabaje como "tranca" para impedir que el cable se deslice hacia afuera del gabinete si alguien lo tironea. Como no sabía que cosa se usaba en los 70's le puse el precinto, que además casi ni si ve... pero si alguien sabe, soy todo oídos 

Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3

Y colocar una plaqueta, donde quede soldado solo lo que debería ir fijo dentro, y luego un conector como *éste* para la parte móvil?
Algo así como los equipos de música...
Sé que es mas barato el empalme que usaste, pero...


----------



## sebsjata

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como no sabía que cosa se usaba en los 70's


buscando imagenes de quipos antiguos encontré este




un pioneer valvular del año 1970 usa un amarre de esos plasticos que aprietan el cable, si alguien sabe que le diga al doc.


----------



## DJ T3

Ese eran para los "PRO"... jajajaja...
O de éste estilo, aunque eran blancos, y una goma que se desgranaba al tiempo....


----------



## sebsjata

¡Lo encontré!
se llama pasa cable
5.31C$ |UXCELL Color 100 Unids Protectores de Cables de Nylon Pasacables Para 5.5 Mm Ancho Flat Cables negro|protector wire|cable protectorprotector cable - AliExpress


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> ¡Lo encontré!
> se llama pasa cable
> 5.31C$ |UXCELL Color 100 Unids Protectores de Cables de Nylon Pasacables Para 5.5 Mm Ancho Flat Cables negro|protector wire|cable protectorprotector cable - AliExpress


Aaaaahhhhhhhhh....se usaban los pasacables con traba !!!!!  
Yo tengo estos dos (que ni tengo idea de donde salieron), uno roto y el otro entero, y son iguales a los de la foto...pero ni de casualidad pueden sujetar un cable con conductor de puesta a tierra como el que he usado   ...son para los cables tipo "velador" que se usaban en esas épocas 


Me parece que quedará así nomás...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

¿Está seguro de que está roto?  Alguno desmonté así, con dos piezas que quedan trabada al introducirlas en el agujero del chasis.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo lo veo "roto" por el aspecto y las diferencias con el otro, pero ni siquiera sé si deberían ser parecidos....y tal vez sea como decís: que esté completo y se sujete cuando entre a presión... 
No los he usado nunca y llevan mas de 30 años guardados...pero no sé cuanto mas...


DJ T3 dijo:


> Y colocar una plaqueta, donde quede soldado solo lo que debería ir fijo dentro, y luego un conector como *éste* para la parte móvil?
> Algo así como los equipos de música...
> Sé que es mas barato el empalme que usaste, pero...


Uuhhhh....recien veo este mensaje de @DJ T3 !!!
Esos conectores son peligrosos para usarlos en 220V por que tienen muy cerca los contactos y pueden crearse arcos entre ellos...
Y hacer un PCB.....nuuuuuu...demasiado lío...


----------



## DJ T3

Aunque estoy de acuerdo con @Pinchavalvulas , viendo con zoom, parece que le falta el "hilito" que los une, como tiene el otro.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Uuhhhh....recien veo este mensaje de @DJ T3 !!!
> Esos conectores son peligrosos para usarlos en 220V por que tienen muy cerca los contactos y pueden crearse arcos entre ellos...
> Y hacer un PCB.....nuuuuuu...demasiado lío...


Si, si... Solo fue una sugerencia tardía... 
Como en esa época solo se soldaban las cosas y ya, entonces como modernizaste con el empalme ese, se me vino a la cabeza los conectores y placas de los equipos de música, como los Sony


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hasta acá llegamos hoy....
Una vez cableado la parte de 220V del panel trasero, hay que colocar los cables que van y vienen del interruptor bipolar..pero como un soberano imbécil, me olvidé de dejar mas de un par de milimetros desde el lateral del trafo al panel lateral (bué....hay tornillos que no pueden correrse)...con lo cual no hay por donde pasar los cables del interruptor entre la parte trasera y delantera del amplificador. Investigando, encontré que pueden pasarse por abajo del trafo   pero como este trafo calienta bastante, hay que colocar algun aislante para que el calor no perjudique los cables (sobre todo por que los últimos que compré no tienen escrita ni la marca!!).
De épocas inmemoriales tengo guardada una lámina "de algo" de un par de milímetros de espesor que compré para aislar el panel trasero del amplificador de 100+100W del calor de una resistencia que está atornillada ahí. No quiero creer que esa lámina es de amianto, pero dada la época cuando la compré no me estrañaría que lo sea. De todas formas, en los 70 el amianto se usaba para todo lo que era aislar temperatura...y como este ampli es de esa época...pues bien...usemos amianto  
En esta foto, al medio de los cables que conectan el interruptor, está el recorte de amianto que pegaré abajo del trafo (tengo como 2 metros mas...):

Ahora pegamos (con cemento de contacto) el recorte aislante de temperatura:

y luego pasamos los cables muy alegremente, ya que sabemos que no van a sufrir la temperatura del trafo:

Falta "momificarlos" y preparar el otro extremo para conectarlos a la bornera de empalme. Y antes que chillen, la longitud algo "exagerada" de los cables es por que está previsto un rulo que aumenta un poco la longitud disponible para mover los paneles frontal y posterior sin tener que desconectar todo.

Continuará...


----------



## carluz

DJ T3 dijo:


> Aunque estoy de acuerdo con @Pinchavalvulas , viendo con zoom, parece que le falta el "hilito" que los une, como tiene el otro.


Opino lo mismo que @Pinchavalvulas y DJ T3


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Aaaaahhhhhhhhh....se usaban los pasacables con traba !!!!!
> Yo tengo estos dos (que ni tengo idea de donde salieron), uno roto y el otro entero, y son iguales a los de la foto...pero ni de casualidad pueden sujetar un cable con conductor de puesta a tierra como el que he usado   ...son para los cables tipo "velador" que se usaban en esas épocas
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273540
> Me parece que quedará así nomás...


Solo le falta el latiguillo para que no se pierdan las partes, no está roto 

 Pues le ajustas con lima o lo que veas y ya puedes poner el nuevo cable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> Pues le ajustas con lima o lo que veas y ya puedes poner el nuevo cable.


Si, lo pensé, pero hay que rebajarle tanto plastico solo para que pase el cable de 3 conductores que casi no le queda pared ni forma de aprisionarlo.
Si usara un cable solo bipolar sí que sería factible rebajarlo un poco hasta que lo pille, pero este otro cable que he usado es tan grueso (y eso que es el mas fino que encontré) que noy forma de hacerlo pasar y que trabaje el mecanismo de traba.


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, lo pensé, pero hay que rebajarle tanto plastico solo para que pase el cable de 3 conductores que casi no le queda pared ni forma de aprisionarlo.
> Si usara un cable solo bipolar sí que sería factible rebajarlo un poco hasta que lo pille, pero este otro cable que he usado es tan grueso (y eso que es el mas fino que encontré) que noy forma de hacerlo pasar y que trabaje el mecanismo de traba.


Busca de una fuente ordenador creo que son más gordos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> Busca de una fuente ordenador creo que son más gordos


Seee, tengo un par de ellos acá....pero son *MUCHO* mas gordos!! Usan un agujero de 19mm de diámetro contra este otro que tiene 10mm... Me parece que mejor lo dejo como está, por que no quiero poner en riesgo el acabado del panel posterior haciendo un mecanizado que no es imprescindible.


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seee, tengo un par de ellos acá....pero son *MUCHO* mas gordos!! Usan un agujero de 19mm de diámetro contra este otro que tiene 10mm... Me parece que mejor lo dejo como está, por que no quiero poner en riesgo el acabado del panel posterior haciendo un mecanizado que no es imprescindible.



Se me olvidó comentarte los prensaestopas  



Y de plástico también.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> Se me olvidó comentarte los prensaestopas


Jaja...tengo un par de prensaestopa de plástico (esos de metal  no los he visto por acá) pero aparte del agujero mas o menos grande, son muy voluminosos!!! ...tal como los del PDF que subiste  


Volvemos a la tarea:
Ahora hay que armar el conmutador Stereo Directo / Stereo Invertido / Monoaural. En la actualidad esto es completamente inútil, pero como está el agujero en el frente con las leyendas grabadas.... pues habrá que hacer que funcione de esa forma:

Lo del estéreo "invertido" es simplemente intercambiar de posición los canales derecho e izquierdo...algo a lo que nunca le encontré mucho sentido...pero encontré una "explicación" en el libro "Sistemas de Sonido", página 234, y como ese libro es de la época de este amplificador...tal vez hubiera sido cierto en ese entonces:

En fin....lo hacemos así y listo  
El circuito original del preamplificador Fapesa solo contempla la conmutación stéreo/monoaural, que bien puede hacerse con una simple llave DPDT:

Pero ahora es bastante mas lío y requiere una llave de tres posiciones y cuatro polos...y afortunadamente compré de tres posiciones y seis polos. El siguiente circuito (dibujado a mano como en  la época de las cavernas) es el que resuelve el problema:

Y así quedó la llave conmutadora luego de cablearla según el diagrama:

Los cables rojo y blanco traen las señales R y L de los preamplificadores. El cable verde se conecta al cursor del potenciómetro de balance. Los dos cursores asociados a los cables rojo y blanco son las señales de salida a las etapas amplificadoras Texas, mientras que el curso asociado al cable verde va conectado a la masa de la fuente.
Aún no les he conectado nada por que la masa a usar para el curso del pote de balance y los cables blindados de salida debe ir conectada a la masa de fuente de alimentación - según dice el esquema del libro- así que hay que hacer algunos malabares para hacerla llegar ahí sin mucho problema....y eso lo haré después, cuando tenga mas cosas conectadas.

Continuará...


----------



## carluz

Si, lo de las llaves conmutaforas era todo una historia intentando ofrecer algo para todos los gustos. 
Adjunto ejemplos del librito 'Circuitos de AudioamplificaB. ores' de Del Monaco, Ed. HACHE EFE.
Las dos últimas es el mismo pre pero ampliado...
Daban las opciones de estereo, estereo invertido, mono, mono de canal A y mono de canal B.... Llegué a ver algo parecido al primer esquema pero no recuerdo la marca.


carluz dijo:


> conmutaforas


Conmutadoras o selectoras


carluz dijo:


> Circuitos de AudioamplificaB. ores


Circuitos de audioamplificadores


----------



## carluz

carluz dijo:


> Daban las opciones de estereo, estereo invertido, mono, mono de canal A y mono de canal B....


Clarificando:
Supongamos que tenemos la entrada A y la entrada B; y tenemos las salidas (bafles) 1 y 2.
Las opciones serían:
Estereo: A->1 y B->2
Invertido: B->1 y A->2
Mono: A+B->1 y 2
Mono-A: A->1 y 2
Mono-B: B->1 y 2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Si, lo de las llaves conmutaforas era todo una historia intentando ofrecer algo para todos los gustos.


La verdad es que no recuerdo nada de esto de ese entonces (1979 a 1982) que fué cuando estuve mas  metido en este mundillo. Si "creo" recordar haber visto algo de eso en un amplificador Audinac del padre de un amigo, pero el 3-en-1 Fisher que estaba en casa no tenía ninguna de esas opciones.

Demas está decir que hoy en día todo eso es una pérdida de tiempo y dinero por que no existe razón alguna para usarlo. Pero parece que hace 40 años era algo común...


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Demas está decir que hoy en día todo eso es una pérdida de tiempo y dinero por que no existe razón alguna para usarlo. Pero parece que hace 40 años era algo común...


Estoy de acuerdo, era solo la sensación de controlar distintas opciones, que para muchos resultaba atractivo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, era solo la sensación de controlar distintas opciones, que para muchos resultaba atractivo


Pues este amplificador va a tener un par de esas opciones para juguetear con una perilla


----------



## Sdppm

carluz dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, era solo la sensación de controlar distintas opciones, que para muchos resultaba atractivo


Yo pude aprovechar eso de la selectora de salida cuando conecté dos juegos de parlantes, para ver cómo cambiaba, por falta de espacio solamente hice y la prueba y guardé los demás . También recuerdo haber comprado casetes en una feria del barrio y musicalmente se escuchaba muy bien, lo malo al parecer al copiarlos habían conectado las entradas al revés y las guitarras de ACDC se escuchaban invertidas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Posteo algo por que hace un rato que no aparezco...estoy complicado con el trabajo y no puedo dedicar varias horas a avanzar con algo del amplificador...
Esta tarde hice bastante poco, pero conecté las salidas de parlantes al anti-plop y preparé la ficha para conexión al selector parlantes-A o parlantes-B

La idea es preparar todo para verificar el estado de los amplificadores y el ajuste del BIAS de los mismos luego de que cambié la conexión térmica del xVbe a los transistores drivers. Mañana haré eso, pero por ahora dejo lo demás casi listo...
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...recién termimo de revisar y reajustar la polarización estática que se había corrido un poco en el canal izquierdo. Acá les muestro mientras esperaba la estabilización de cada canal:
Derecho:

Izquierdo:

Finalmente el derecho quedó con una corriente de 50.5mA y el izquierdo con 53.1mA...y es difícil ajustarlos mas parecidos por que los presets son MUY sensibles y la corriente cambia mucho si se los mueve "un pelo", así que ahí quedarán (deberían ser multivueltas, pero en esa época eran casi desconocidos por acá). Además la tensión de línea cambiaba a cada rato y la tensión de alimentación variaba entre 59.6 y 58.4V...y eso molesta un poco el ajuste...pero dudo que al final sea tan grave, así que lo dejamos ahí y seguimos con el armado.

*PD-1:* Algo importante es que con el xVbe sobre los drivers la corriente se estabiliza muy rápidamente (menos de un minuto)... 
*PD-2:* Esas tensiones (en mV) están medidas sobre dos resistencias de emiso de 0.22 ohms en serie.


----------



## DJ T3

Dale que va quedando hermoso...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> los presets son MUY sensibles


Lamentablemente si, y muy criticos con tema de polvo y demas mugre, al ser abierto se ensucia mas rapido, con lo que podria, en un futuro, correr la calibracion.

Si pusieses un multivuelta, ya te vas de época me parece, y se perderia un poco el espirito setentero.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si pusieses un multivuelta, ya te vas de época me parece, y se perderia un poco el espirito setentero.


Si, seguro que pierde el espíritu..y además no hay como ponerlo, al menos los que se consiguen acá...


----------



## carluz

Sdppm dijo:


> También recuerdo haber comprado casetes en una feria del barrio y musicalmente se escuchaba muy bien, lo malo al parecer al copiarlos habían conectado las entradas al revés y las guitarras de ACDC se escuchaban invertidas...


Sí, tal cual lo describis. Y te digo más... había grabaciones que dejaban escuchar más la batería en el canal izquierdo y el bajo en el derecho... Uno puede ver qué lo habitual es que la batería va al centro, tal como se ubican en el vivo... Bueno, estos controles corregían un poco esos errores...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> es difícil ajustarlos mas parecidos por que los presets son MUY sensibles


Aquí creo que lleva un preset de 200 Ohms... Alguna vez recuerdo que en otra placa puse un resistor y un preset de la mitad (Ej. resistor de 100 Ohms en serie con el preset de 100 Ohms) así tenia más excursión para mejor predicción de ajuste... Siempre y cuando entre en el impreso.


carluz dijo:


> predicción


Digo precisión


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Siempre y cuando entre en el impreso.


De entrar...entra, el tema es que ya es otro cambio al esquema original.
El preset original era de 200 ohms, pero yo solo conseguí de 250 ohms, así que ajusté una resistencia de las originales para compensar esos 50 ohms extra, y ahí pude regularlo sin mucho drama, pero ayer uno de los canales estaba "sensible" (el otro no lo toqué por que estaba OK) y muuuuy pequeños cambios de posición del pote hacían cambiar la corriente entre 39mA y 68mA...y no es que fuera a volar todo, pero estaba demasiado sensible para mi gusto.


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> y muuuuy pequeños cambios de posición del pote hacían cambiar la corriente entre 39mA y 68mA...y no es que fuera a volar todo, pero estaba demasiado sensible para mi gusto.


Por eso pienso que las simulaciones por software son muy interesantes... Pero la realidad es lo que estás haciendo vos... Y eso no se compara con nada...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

carluz dijo:


> Por eso pienso que las simulaciones por software son muy interesantes... Pero la realidad es lo que estás haciendo vos... Y eso no se compara con nada...


Y si le digo que hasta que no entré en el foro no imaginé la importancia que le dan a los simuladores..
Alguna vez jugué con Orcad hace siglos, pero no pasé mas allá de poner cuatro diodos un par de condensadores y un lm78XX sin darle mas importancia que la del entretenimiento momentáneo.

Seguro que tardaría mas en hacer los ajustes pertinentes en el programa elegido que en realizar el traspase del esquema a la placa y soldar los componentes pertinentes... Que luego funcionara a la primera o no ya es otra historia. -;


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy tuve un ratito disponible y me dediqué a instalar la fuente de alimentación para el antiplop y el vúmetro que ya había presentado antes:





Pero como es muy pequeña y lleva cosas soldadas por el lado del cobre no sabía como sujetarla...hasta que me acordé que tenía guardado un recorte de cable-canal...donde la fuente entra justo, así que recorté un pedacito, lo pegué a la base del gabinete y ahí enganché la fuente...y quedó esto:

El antiplop funciona OK aunque solo estoy alimentando con 10V los dos relays de 6V en serie (demora mas o menos 2 segundos). Con el antiplop activado, la tensión de la fuentecita queda en 10.2V, lo que viene OK para el vúmetro....pero no puede bajar mucho más para mantener los relays activados:

Espero que se las aguante...

*PD:* Mejor lo anoto antes de que me olvide --> Faltan unir las masas de ambas fuentes!!!

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ayer, luego de armar el bicherío, se me dió por probar la tensión DC de salida de los amplificadores sin carga...que "obviamente" debería ser CERO. Pues nó   tenía casi 9V un canal y casi 10V el otro. Luego de romperme el seso un rato , llegué a la conclusión que esa tensión era el resultado del plop de arranque, y que al estar sin carga a masa no había forma de descargar a 0V el capacitor de salida, ya que todas la otras mediciones dieron los mismos valores que en la calibración y simulación.
Con esto en mente, decidí modificar un poco el antiplop para intentar reducir al máximo esta carga residual por que si nó, era lo mismo que no ponerlo. Tuve que hacer un par de cosas:
1-Cambiar la conexiones de entrada del amplificador y de salida a parlantes, por que originalmente la salida a parlantes se tomaba del Común del relay y la entrada del amplificador era al terminal Normal-Abierto. Como mi idea es poner una carga "fantasma"  que absorba el plop inicial y se mantenga activa hasta que el relay conmute a la línea de parlante, ahora la entrada del amplificador debía estar en el Común del relay. En fin....mucha sanata para decir que intercambié de lugar esas conexiones (comparen con la foto de ayer):

2- Lo otro que hice fué soldar entre el terminal Normal-Cerrado (que estaba al aire) y GND una resistencia de 10 ohms 1W, y solo pude colocarla por el lado de las soldaduras. Suporongo que con eso será suficiente por que solo está conectada un par de segundos, así que no tiene tiempo ni de calentarse:

El espagheti es el que recuperé del transformador cuando lo modifiqué, y lo usé por que es de la época!!! (y por que no tengo otro que no sea termocontráctil).

La primera prueba anduvo bastaante bien, cayendo la tensión residual a 2.2V en ambos canales (ahora sin carga), pero ya estoy creyendo que voy a tener que aumentar la demora en ligar los parlantes a 3 o 4 segundos para que se reduzca aún más. Mañana haré una prueba con un parlante a ver cuanto ruido se siente...

Continuará!


----------



## ccolonna

Hola Dr.
Por las dudas si lo querés volver a ver, en este mismo tema hablamos de esas 'cargas'.
Yo le puse 100 ohms y 7 watts porque las tenia por ahí... * y partía de mi temor de dejar sin carga la salida. *
Problema luego desmentido y desmistificado. 

ProtectorCCyAntiPLOP

Obviamente que esta sobredimensionado ... pero ya llevan unos cientos de encendidos y _todo bien_.... y una carga lenta de los capacitores tambíen para alivio de todo el circuito y de ellos mismos.   

Siguiendo firme el tema !! Vamos que no falta nada !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> Por las dudas si lo querés volver a ver, en este mismo tema hablamos de esas 'cargas'.
> Yo le puse 100 ohms y 7 watts porque las tenia por ahí... * y partía de mi temor de dejar sin carga la salida. *
> Problema luego desmentido y desmistificado.


Oka, y tus parlantes hacen plop! al encender el amplificador???? O están silenciosos??


----------



## ccolonna

Silenciosos..pero no tienen opcion...esta el positivo desconectado del bafle usando la resistencia como parlante. Hasta que conmuta el relay y conecta con todo estabilizado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> Silenciosos..pero no tienen opcion...esta el positivo desconectado del bafle usando la resistencia como parlante. Hasta que conmuta el relay y conecta con todo estabilizado.


Claro....es lo mismo que he hecho, pero cuando conecta el relay me aparecen (sin carga) 2.2V...que seguro caerán a cero cuando haya carga, pero debo ver si esos pocos volts alcanzan para hacer algo de ruido o nó. Mas o menos cuanto demora el relay en conmutar? El mío demora dos segundos.... maso...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Siguiendo con la revisión antes de comenzar armados mas complicados (el  maldito pre y sus millones de cables) comencé a auto-insultarme por haber sido tan bolu@#%$%& de haber usado borneras para las conexiones de la fuente de alimentación: con todas las fuentes de potencia que he armado usando tornillos soldados al PCB y terminales "ojal" para los cables, acá se me ocurrió usar las estúpidas borneras por que estaban al peo en una caja... y el problema que tienen es no les caben los cables de la sección necesaria para la alimentación, o solo entra uno cuando necesito poner 2 o 3 en cada una.
*Moraleja:* *NUNCA JAMÁS USEN BORNERAS* para una fuente de potencia (en realidad no se deben usar para nada, son una basura que pretende comodidad  )

En fin...aprovechando los 30ºC que hacen hoy, salí a caminar para hacer un poco de ejercicio y me acordé que la casa de electricidad donde compro siempre (conozco un poco a uno de los dueños) está abierta de corrido hasta las 17hs y me mandé a comprar terminales TIFF para poner en la punta de los cables y permitirle un mejor calce (y mas seguro) en las borneras. Compré 30 terminales TIFF de 1.5mm, que son los mas chiquitos y andan bien para los cables de esta fuente:

Por supuesto que la pinza para crimpear estos terminales (que se crimpean por donde hacen contacto y no por atrás como los ojales o los fast-on) vale una huevada y además no la tenían, así que me dije "dale chabón, las apretás con una pinza y los mismo sirven por que la bornera tiene 'chata' la entrada de los cables" y me compré 30 terminales para ver que tal iban (35 centavos de Biden blue y LPMQLP).
Al prensarlos con una pinza, el cable queda bien agarrado y el teminal queda completamente "chato" (no le saqué foto ) pero entran dos cables por bornera y al ajustar el tornillito quedan super-agarrados:

Ahora los cables no se aflojan ni hay que ajustar el tornillo con una llave de torque para que queden bien sujetos. Voy a cambiar también los otros para que queden firme y uniformes por que faltan poner varios cables mas...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Claro....es lo mismo que he hecho, pero cuando conecta el relay me aparecen (sin carga) 2.2V...que seguro caerán a cero cuando haya carga, pero debo ver si esos pocos volts alcanzan para hacer algo de ruido o nó. Mas o menos cuanto demora el relay en conmutar? El mío demora dos segundos.... maso...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Siguiendo con la revisión antes de comenzar armados mas complicados (el  maldito pre y sus millones de cables) comencé a auto-insultarme por haber sido tan bolu@#%$%& de haber usado borneras para las conexiones de la fuente de alimentación: con todas las fuentes de potencia que he armado usando tornillos soldados al PCB y terminales "ojal" para los cables, acá se me ocurrió usar las estúpidas borneras por que estaban al peo en una caja... y el problema que tienen es no les caben los cables de la sección necesaria para la alimentación, o solo entra uno cuando necesito poner 2 o 3 en cada una.
> *Moraleja:* *NUNCA JAMÁS USEN BORNERAS* para una fuente de potencia (en realidad no se deben usar para nada, son una basura que pretende comodidad  )
> 
> En fin...aprovechando los 30ºC que hacen hoy, salí a caminar para hacer un poco de ejercicio y me acordé que la casa de electricidad donde compro siempre (conozco un poco a uno de los dueños) está abierta de corrido hasta las 17hs y me mandé a comprar terminales TIFF para poner en la punta de los cables y permitirle un mejor calce (y mas seguro) en las borneras. Compré 30 terminales TIFF de 1.5mm, que son los mas chiquitos y andan bien para los cables de esta fuente:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 274075
> Por supuesto que la pinza para crimpear estos terminales (que se crimpean por donde hacen contacto y no por atrás como los ojales o los fast-on) vale una huevada y además no la tenían, así que me dije "dale chabón, las apretás con una pinza y los mismo sirven por que la bornera tiene 'chata' la entrada de los cables" y me compré 30 terminales para ver que tal iban (35 centavos de Biden blue y LPMQLP).
> Al prensarlos con una pinza, el cable queda bien agarrado y el teminal queda completamente "chato" (no le saqué foto ) pero entran dos cables por bornera y al ajustar el tornillito quedan super-agarrados:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 274076
> Ahora los cables no se aflojan ni hay que ajustar el tornillo con una llave de torque para que queden bien sujetos. Voy a cambiar también los otros para que queden firme y uniformes por que faltan poner varios cables mas...



Usa doble si tienen queda OK


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> Usa doble si tienen queda OK


Ya probé...tenía uno y quise usarlo para las dos masas juntas de los PCB de los amplificadores (los cables están soldados entre sí)....pero no caben en el agujero de las borneras: quedan "muy gruesos" al ponerlos y "muy anchos" al achatarlos. Insisto, las borneras son una porquería...

*EDITO:*
Acabo de probar el canal derecho del amplificador con uno de los parlantes Tonhalle RE-625 que tienen una sensiblidad de 93 db/W/m y no hace ningún plop cuando enciendo el amplificador ni cuando conmuta el relay del antiplop, así que ahí quedará. Se siente un click cuando apago el amplificador...dos clicks en realidad: primero el parlante y luego el relay del antiplop, así que obligatoriamente debo usar el mata-picos a la entrada del transformador. Sorprendentemente el ruido no es muy evidente que digamos, pero se oye claramente con estos parlantes de alta sensibilidad.

Otra cosa que encontré es un hissssss muy tenue pero audible si pego la oreja al parlante, y considerando que hice las pruebas sin poner la entrada a masa.... (boló!!!!) no parece algo taaan grave. Veremos cuando conectemos el preamplificador...

Y ya que estoy comentando... el sábado ensayé el vúmetro multiplexado con el LM3916: solo lo probé metiendo una tensión contínua a la entrada y moviendo los presets de ajuste, y cambiaba la lectura en los LEDs...así que parece que el bicho es 100% operativo. Veremos cuando le meta la alterna de salida del amplificador...


----------



## DJ T3

Otra que podes hacer, es meter junto a los cables, un pedacito de estaño, cuando lo metes y aplastas, lo calentas y se deberia soldar por dentro...
Espero se entienda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Otra que podes hacer, es meter junto a los cables, un pedacito de estaño, cuando lo metes y aplastas, lo calentas y se deberia soldar por dentro...
> Espero se entienda


No lo entiendo mucho, pero no creo que sea buena idea calentar el cable una vez dentro de la bornera por que el plastico dudo que soporte mucha temperatura sin degradarse/derretirse.


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Claro....es lo mismo que he hecho, pero cuando conecta el relay me aparecen (sin carga) 2.2V...que seguro caerán a cero cuando haya carga, pero debo ver si esos pocos volts alcanzan para hacer algo de ruido o nó. Mas o menos cuanto demora el relay en conmutar? El mío demora dos segundos.... maso...



Creo que esta en 4 segundos (voy a tener que cronometrarlo de nuevo) ... quizás haya algún movimiento pequeño del parlante, como tiene reja no es visible facilmente , pero ni cerca al viejo "Plop!!"  y ese "como ruido blanco de los tweeters extraño" en el mismo momento; que parecía estar sintonizando y buscando emisoras AM.  

Lo mismo el apagado...como la fuente del antiplop es independiente y con poco capacitor...desconecta los parlantes casi automáticamente...
y no escuchas como esa agonía de pedir voltios que no tiene


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> Creo que esta en 4 segundos (voy a tener que cronometrarlo de nuevo) ... quizás haya algún movimiento pequeño del parlante, como tiene reja no es visible facilmente , pero ni cerca al viejo "Plop!!"


Sisí, ya lo probé como comenté un poco antes y con dos segundos del antiplop y las resistencias de 10 ohms no se escucha nada sobre el parlante "mas o menos sensible" que usé  



ccolonna dijo:


> y ese "como ruido blanco de los tweeters extraño" en el mismo momento; que parecía estar sintonizando y buscando emisoras AM


Yo usé un parlante rango extendido y el ruido blanco se escucha, muuuy tenue, pero si acercás bastante la oreja al parlante es claramente discernible. No molesta en absoluto por que el volumen es bajísimo...pero aún no he probado con un tweeter


----------



## Sdppm

El Sansui que tengo dice que el circuito de protección corta si la salida supera los 2 o -2V. El Ken Brown ss-3500 además de eso mide el Bias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> El Sansui que tengo dice que el circuito de protección corta si la salida supera los 2 o -2V. El Ken Brown ss-3500 además de eso mide el Bias.


Este amplificador no tiene circuito de protección por que no lo necesita (segun mi análisis).


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este amplificador no tiene circuito de protección por que no lo necesita (segun mi análisis).


Y los parlantes soportan los 2volts?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Y los parlantes soportan los 2volts?


Es que los 2.2V los soporta apenas un instante hasta que termina de descargarse el capacitor de salida. Si este amplificador fuera para un sistema multiamplificado me preocuparía mucho, pero para baffles con xover no parece problema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy probé de nuevo *ambos canales*, pero esta vez con la entradas puenteadas a masa: se escucha un plop *MUUUUUY* pequeño, casi inaudible, cuando conecta el relay. Cuando desconecta está igual que antes: dos clicks, uno del picacho de la bobina del trafo y el otro del propio relay.
Pero ahora hay CERO ruido en los parlantes (los mismos Tonhalle RE625 de 93dB/W/m): se vé que el hissssssss era por la entrada abierta, por que ahora, al estar a masa, no hace NADA de ruido...al punto que tuve que revisar el cableado que había hecho por que creí que el parlante estaba desconectado .
En cuanto al hummmm de algún posible problema de lazos de masa, con este parlante - si existe - no puedo escucharlo por que la respuesta en frecuencia tiene los -3dB sobre los 200Hz y ya no responde tan bien en bajas frecuencias....aunque "algo" se debería haber escuchado si hubiera existido algo mas o menos violento. De todas maneras las conexiones de masa por ahora están bien cableadas y el aparato no está conectado a ninguna fuente de señal...veremos mas adelante cuando conecte el preamplificador.

Me voy a poner a redibujar todas las conexiones del preamplificador al la llave y a las entradas....y veré si puedo comenzar a soldarlas.


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> se vé que el hissssssss era por la entrada abierta, por que ahora, al estar a masa, no hace NADA de ruido


Te iba a decir, que si con la entrada abierta no hace mas que un psss acercando el oído al parlante, entonces está por demas de excelente!!!.

Vamos a ver si agregan algo las otras etapas, llamese preamplificador, etc...


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero ahora hay CERO ruido en los parlantes (los mismos Tonhalle RE625 de 93dB/W/m)


​


----------



## Rorschach

No recordaba que ya se habían publicado los parámetros de estos Tonhalle RE625 , de todos modos el folleto con imágenes está bueno .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Posteo solo para comentar que hoy compré los dos últimos LM3916 que quedaban en la casa de electrónica amiga. Se habían agotado los 3914 y los 3915, pero quedaban dos 3916 a un precio MUY conveniente 
Son originales de National, semana 16 del 2008


----------



## phavlo

Que suerte que tuvo al conseguir algo original hoy en día ! 
Usted doc. Es un AFORTUNADO!


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> los dos últimos LM3916 que quedaban en la casa de electrónica amiga.


La casa esa es "El Museo" o es otra??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> La casa esa es "El Museo" o es otra??


Sisi, es la que *era el museo.*..ya no más...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy, 20/11/2021, se cumple un año y una semana que comenzó este proyecto. Lo posteo como marca de tiempo y del avance realizado.
Va lento el asunto, pero muchísimo mas rápido que el ampli de 8 canales.


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy, 20/11/2021, se cumple un año y una semana que comenzó este proyecto. Lo posteo como marca de tiempo y del avance realizado.
> Va lento el asunto, pero muchísimo mas rápido que el ampli de 8 canales.ocho canales? Envolvente? O cuantriamplificado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este, que terminé el año pasado:
Diseño de un Amplificador de Ocho Canales


----------



## J2C

.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Hoy, 20/11/2021, se cumple un año y una semana que comenzó este proyecto*. Lo posteo como marca de tiempo y del avance realizado.
> Va lento el asunto, pero muchísimo mas rápido que el ampli de 8 canales.



Pero Dr ese tiempo no es nada .......


......  si lo comparamos por lo que ha dicho en su post *#1*



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ......
> Este amplificador lo encaré por primera vez cuando *tenía 17 años* y casi cero idea de electrónica...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *PD:* Espero que este hilo *no demore 31 años* como el trafo...



Sin olvidarnos que su jubilación está casi a la vuelta de la esquina !!!!




.


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy, 20/11/2021, se cumple un año y una semana que comenzó este proyecto. Lo posteo como marca de tiempo y del avance realizado.
> Va lento el asunto, pero muchísimo mas rápido que el ampli de 8 canales.


No se no se, el de 8 canales fueron casi 500 post.
Este ▬780▬


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jajajaja !!!
Lo que pasó es que el de 8 canales está basado en varios componentes ya descriptos y probados en el foro, todos componentes con circuitos y tecnologías mucho mas modernas y conocidas...y además solo era etapa de potencia sin preamplificador.

Este otro, aparte de tener preamplificador, usa componentes, circuitos y tecnologías de 45 años de antigüedad con un montón de "mañas" conocidas por los usuarios "mas mayores" del foro quienes han sugerido (y sugieren) un montón de atajos y configuraciones muy útiles para este tipo de circuitos. Además, acá he tenido que usar (y discutir)  soluciones 100% electrónicas para reemplazar componentes que ya no se fabrican, como el potenciómetro con derivación del control de loudness....y de ahí la mayor cantidad de posts de este hilo.
Yo creo que la diferencia está en eso....


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jajajaja !!!
> Lo que pasó es que el de 8 canales está basado en varios componentes ya descriptos y probados en el foro, todos componentes con circuitos y tecnologías mucho mas modernas y conocidas...y además solo era etapa de potencia sin preamplificador.
> 
> Este otro, aparte de tener preamplificador, usa componentes, circuitos y tecnologías de 45 años de antigüedad con un montón de "mañas" conocidas por los usuarios "mas mayores" del foro quienes han sugerido (y sugieren) un montón de atajos y configuraciones muy útiles para este tipo de circuitos. Además, acá he tenido que usar (y discutir)  soluciones 100% electrónicas para reemplazar componentes que ya no se fabrican, como el potenciómetro con derivación del control de loudness....y de ahí la mayor cantidad de posts de este hilo.
> Yo creo que la diferencia está en eso....


Si en el grupo de Facebook andaban buscando esos potenciómetro..m


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Si en el grupo de Facebook andaban buscando esos potenciómetro..m


Acá tienen el reemplazo directo,  100% electrónico, verificado y con PCB para armar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mucho trabajo y poco tiempo para seguir con este engendro....
Este finde me liberé un poco e hice un par de tonteras que tenía pendientes:
1- Cambié el capacitor que fija el tiempo de conexión del "muteador" a 22uF --> el tiempo se fué a 4.5 segundos y la tensión remanente en el capacitor de salida quedó en 350mV por canal. Es medio embolante esperar los 4.5s, pero así me aseguro de no provocar problemas a ningún parlante/baffle.
2- Agregué un LED indicador de encendido del amplificador, pero se prende cuando se conecta el muteador. Queda medio raro, pero como el vúmetro está siempre conectado antes del muteador, es de esperarse que se encienda indicando el pico de salida pero sin escucharse nada...y eso queda como una suerte de confirmación de que el amplificador está encendido.

Reciclé el conector de un cable de PC (de los que van al panel) para conectar el LED como se vé en la foto...por que como ya lo dije..."tiene que poder desarmarse".
3- Armé la ficha que vá de la salida de parlantes al vúmetro, pero no sale en la foto 

Espero tener tiempo esta semana de conectar el vúmetro y probarlo con alguna señal para ver que tal funciona.

Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3

Por qué lo hiciste asi lo del led?
Te podes ir de época y colocar un led bicolor, que ilumine un color cuando enciende y otro cuando active la salida.
Por otro lado, por qué no tomaste la tension de la alimentacion del circuito de retardo o el vu?


----------



## J2C

.

Sugiero led's verdes que indiquen encendido y rojos que indiquen alarma o mal funcionamientos.


Se que esta contra lo que se veía en esa época, pero me parece más lógico al estilo semáforos.


Salu2.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te podes ir de época y colocar un led bicolor, que ilumine un color cuando enciende y otro cuando active la salida.


Seeee....así lo tengo hecho en el módulo de filtros activos, pero ahí me sobraba un canal SPDT del relay cuadruple pero acá no tengo como conmutar entre verde y rojo, así que me colgué en paralelo con las bobinas de los relays.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por otro lado, por qué no tomaste la tension de la alimentacion del circuito de retardo o el vu?


Ambos circuitos se alimentan de la misma fuentecita de 10V, pero odio los LEDs cuyo brillo se desvanece al cortar los 220V. Con esta conexión que hice, tanto el encendido como el apagado son francos...



J2C dijo:


> Sugiero led's verdes que indiquen encendido y rojos que indiquen alarma o mal funcionamientos.


Suena bien...pero no me gustan los LEDs de encendido que no sean rojos (seeee....soy una momia). Además acá no hay protecciones cuya activación requiera dos colores para indicar normal/falla. Sería algo tipo stand by / operación, pero como contesté arriba no me sobra ningun relay para hacerlo.

Verán que es un tema mas bien "de gustos"...


----------



## J2C

.


Dr solo exprese una idea siendo consciente que en esa época no se usaba.

Está claro desde el principio que esta construcción es acorde a la época que fue popular.


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Dr solo exprese una idea siendo consciente que en esa época no se usaba.
> 
> Está claro desde el principio que esta construcción es acorde a la época que fue popular.


Si, ya sé...
Hay algunos problemas cuando usás multicolores en el acabado de un equipo, incluyendo los vúmetros:
1- No siempre se consiguen los componentes (llaves, perillas, botones, etc) que armonicen con los colores usados.
2- Los LEDs modernos, aunque sean difusos, son una basura por que están preparados para dejar ciego al que los mire. El LED de la foto es uno que rescaté entre LEDs muy viejos y su brillo zafa bastante con 5mA, pero tengo otros comprados hace unos meses y con la misma corriente iluminan la sala!!...hay que moverlos con menos de 2mA para que se vean mejor..pero a esta corriente hay mucha diferencia de brillo entre diferentes diodos.


----------



## J2C

.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ........
> 2- Los LEDs modernos, aunque sean difusos, son una basura por que están preparados para dejar ciego al que los mire. El LED de la foto es uno que rescaté entre LEDs muy viejos y su brillo zafa bastante con 5mA, pero tengo otros comprados hace unos meses y con la misma corriente iluminan la sala!!...hay que moverlos con menos de 2mA para que se vean mejor..pero a esta corriente hay mucha diferencia de brillo entre diferentes diodos.



Las mejoras de fabricación 45/50 años después del primer led !!!


.


----------



## DJ T3

Pero no hace falta un rele, sino un transistor (o dos segun el caso)
Te dejo uns ideas... (El de 3 transistores, obvio que no es necesario el 3ro)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pero no hace falta un rele, sino un transistor (o dos segun el caso)
> Te dejo uns ideas... (El de 3 transistores, obvio que no es necesario el 3ro)


Ah...si ya lo sé, pero entonces tengo que meter mas circuito adentro del amplificador donde casi no hay espacio y/o hacer un lío de cables!!!
Tal como ha quedado, solo he soldado los cables en paralelo con las bobinas de los relays (que están en serie) y nada mas...


----------



## KareDany

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy, 20/11/2021, se cumple un año y una semana que comenzó este proyecto. Lo posteo como marca de tiempo y del avance realizado.
> Va lento el asunto, pero muchísimo mas rápido que el ampli de 8 canales.


Finalmente encontré el tema del Amplificador de 8 canales, así que ya no será necesario preguntarles dónde estaba, saludos


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeee....así lo tengo hecho en el módulo de filtros activos, pero ahí me sobraba un canal SPDT del relay cuadruple pero acá no tengo como conmutar entre verde y rojo, así que me colgué en paralelo con las bobinas de los relays.
> 
> Ambos circuitos se alimentan de la misma fuentecita de 10V, pero odio los LEDs cuyo brillo se desvanece al cortar los 220V. Con esta conexión que hice, tanto el encendido como el apagado son francos...
> 
> 
> Suena bien...pero no me gustan los LEDs de encendido que no sean rojos (seeee....soy una momia). Además acá no hay protecciones cuya activación requiera dos colores para indicar normal/falla. Sería algo tipo stand by / operación, pero como contesté arriba no me sobra ningun relay para hacerlo.
> 
> Verán que es un tema mas bien "de gustos"...



Algunos Sansui el led de encendió es verde, y si no pega el relato cambia a rojo y parpadea... Los led rojos tienen un no se qué, a veces en los grupos veo Audinac restaurados con el led cambiado a blanco o azul y me choca


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Algunos Sansui el led de encendió es verde, y si no pega el relato cambia a rojo y parpadea.


El "problema" con los verdes es que los equipos de la edad de piedra usaban LEDs rectangulares (solo me queda uno rojo comprado a fines de los 80's), que son pequeños, y al tener el frente del equipo de color aluminio anodizado, la presentación queda muy discreta pero aún visible. En la actualidad es un poco difícil encontrar LEDs rectangulares difusos que no te dejen ciego, y mucho más difícil es hacer el agujero para ponerlos y que no queden horribles. Tampoco es fácil conseguir LEDs difusos de frente plano (ya me sucedió con el ampli de ocho canales y tuve que hacer una artesanía) así que no es taaan sencillo hacer que un equipo con un acabado detallado, sobrio pero bonito...al menos para mi gusto.

<off-topic>
Yo soy bastante molesto con el acabado final de los equipos que armo, ya que a diferencia de muchos foristas que los arman para su propia habitación o no les molesta que tengan errores visibles de terminación, a mí me vuelven loco los detalles/errores visibles...sobre todo por que la mayoría de mis equipos siempre están a la vista y me molesta mucho que se vean feos y que alguno me remarque la falla.
En el caso de este amplificador, el margen de maniobra está muy acotado por que el gabinete que estoy usando es uno comercial de la época de Las Cruzadas, por que las perillas que he conseguido no son todas del mismo tipo y por que los LEDs brillan infernalmente mucho, con lo que me tengo que limitar y esforzar en lograr la mejor armonía posible entre las cosas viejas que he conseguido.
</off-topic>


Sdppm dijo:


> Los led rojos tienen un no se qué , *a veces en los grupos veo Audinac restaurados con el led cambiado a blanco o azul y me choca*


Y sí...chocan por que no es la imagen original del equipo. Esas "restauraciones" dejan bastante que desear...


----------



## Sdppm

Por ahí una lijada al led lo opaca un poco, en algún lado tengo guardado led rectangulares y cuadrados, del gundig y de otro equipo que desarme.


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> actualidad es un poco difícil encontrar LEDs rectangulares difusos que no te dejen ciego


Yo en su momento, habia comprado unos cuantos de éstos para realizar un vumetro de 10 led.
Al menos en ese momento, no era tan fuerte el brillo, y quizas aun se siga consiguiendo alguno suave.
15 Led Cuadrado 5x5mm Rojo 2mcd 150º Difuso - $ 302,26


----------



## Sdppm

Me intriga como hacían los agujeros rectangulares... Sacabocados? No veo la ora de escuchar rugir ese Texas


----------



## malesi

Sdppm dijo:


> Me intriga como hacían los agujeros rectangulares... Sacabocados? No veo la ora de escuchar rugir ese Texas


Sacabocados rectangulares se hacen a medida si se quiere


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo en su momento, habia comprado unos cuantos de éstos para realizar un vumetro de 10 led.


Yo tengo varias "barras" de LEDs rectangulares para hacer vúmetros: tengo 7 con los LEDs acostados, parecidos a estos (pero sin números y cada barra es individual)

y como 15 con los LEDs paraditos, del tipo de estos:

y brillan como debe brillar un vúmetro, pero este maldito gabinete ya trae los huecos para LEDs redondos de 3mm, así que no hay forma de poner alguno de estos que no sea haciendo pelota el frente del equipo....sería una artesanía muy pesada...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo varias "barras" de LEDs rectangulares para hacer vúmetros: tengo 7 con los LEDs acostados, parecidos a estos (pero sin números y cada barra es individual)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 274924
> y como 15 con los LEDs paraditos, del tipo de estos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 274925
> y brillan como debe brillar un vúmetro, pero este maldito gabinete ya trae los huecos para LEDs redondos de 3mm, así que no hay forma de poner alguno de estos que no sea haciendo pelota el frente del equipo....sería una artesanía muy pesada...



En mis tiempos usaba este de telefunken, no se si existirá ya   el control le tiene dentro, pinchar y funcionar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les muestro el stock de arreglos de LEDs que tengo...y que no puedo usar  en este caso...


Los dos primeros son arreglos de 5 LEDs amarillos para usar con el LB1403 (en equipos de los 80's o similar).
Los dos que siguen son 10 LEDs rojos para conectar directos a un LM3914/15/16...y tengo otro par que son verdes, amarillos y rojos.
El que sigue es un arreglo "stereo" que viene de perillas para conectar con el vúmetro multiplexado...pero que obviamente no voy a usar por que no tiene calce en el panel (este lo saqué de un basurero pero anda josha!!!).
Los últimos son conjuntos de 10 LEDs rojos (de diferente marca) y tengo 10 de cada uno sin contar los que he usado antes...


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> y que no puedo usar


Si queres regalarme, yo no me ofendo... 

Los que tengo es separados. Por ahi algun vumetro rescatado, pero...

Tengo uno VFD pero es de 7 bandas mono... Harmoso...

Bueno, no desvirtuo mas...

PD: En algunas lectoras, podes encontrar un led doble difuso


----------



## ccolonna

Entre lo retro que es por si mismo , y al dejarlo oculto en gran parte al led y como concentrando el color en un marco negro,  no deja de ser opción el portaled de los mas económicos de plástico...
Me sorprende lo bien que lo deja estéticamente dado el costo y lo fácil de ubicar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo he usado portaleds hace muchísimos años y nunca me gustó el acabado, pero debo reconocer que nunca lo usé en un frente negro.
Es verdad que resalta el color del LED, pero *A MÍ* me resultan muy incómodos para lograr armonizar con el resto de las cosas... siempre encontré mas fácil y discreto usar directamente un agujero del diámetro adecuado para calzar el LED sin juego y luego, eventualmente, sujetarlo con adhesivo.


----------



## DJ T3

Eduardo. Por si sobresale el que tenes, podes limar la "lupa" y dejarla asi rayada, como te dijeron.
De paso te queda al raz del frente y todo liso (liso de alisar, no de "eh ameo, todo liso", jajajaj).

Yo para difuminar mas la luz, y no tan centrada, lime un led, y cambia mucho en muchos aspectos. 

Aparte si no tiene lupa, no mata ojo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo para difuminar mas la luz, y no tan centrada, lime un led, y cambia mucho en muchos aspectos.


Yo lo comenté por *ACÁ*...y no me funcionó por que hay que dejar algo  de la "lupa" para que haga la difusión, pero si hacés eso la punta del LED queda un poco cónica y mas chica que el agujero...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estuve jugando un rato con el preamplificador para ver si logro determinar cuanto consume para ajustar la resistencia en serie del multiplicador de capacidad y dejar la alimentación en el valor correcto. Pues todo lo que sucede es muy raro, y ya estoy empezando a creer que tengo algo mal conectado.
Resulta probé el circuito del pre completo pero sin conectar los filtros ni el control de tono (que vienen en otras plaquetas) ni el control de volumen, aunque sí que lo alimentaba. El consumo de todo el circo me resultó algo de 8.8mA medidos a la salida de la fuente regulada puesta a 30V   y el consumo del control de volumen con loudness STEREO me resultó algo de 5.6mA cuando deberían haber sido algo de 2.5mA  
Como me resultaba muy raro, simulé dos preamp completos con su control de volumen cada uno, tal como los tengo conectado y me calculó algo de 23.5mA...que es bastante mas razonable. Luego de interconectar todo, preamplificadores, filtro y control de tono quedó este despelote:

Pero no mejoró mucho: la carga de la fuente de 30V es de 10.2mA vs. los 25mA estimados a partir de la simulación...por lo que los cálculos de la resistencia de reducción de tensión estarían completamente errados. No entiendo por que el consumo es taaaaan bajo cuando la polarización estática obtenida de la simulación es taannnn parecida a lo que dice el manual.

Mañana seguiré analizando....

*PD:* me comí otro fusible del tester al medir corriente. Esta vez fué por que los capacitores del preamplificador estaban descargados


----------



## DJ T3

Creo que deberias conectar absolutamente todo (menos el amplificador y eso, no?). Quizas la carga de alguna etapa contribuye al consumo...  
O tienes algo mal...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy seguí tratando de solucionar los problemas de las corrientes de polarización estática del preamplificador (tiene todas las etapas en clase A) y encontré que me había "comido" un puente que permitía la polarización de las etapas externas que he colocado. El puente es este (marcado en rojo):

También le había escapado a la resistencia en serie para alimentar el control de volumen+loudness (recuadrada en amarillo) que no entiendo por que motivo la calculé para que la alimentación llegara a 12V en lugar de 24V que era lo simulado. En fin, ya la corregí, y debe valer 4K que se obtienen con 4K7 en paralelo con 27K....y el consumo total del control de volumen+loudness me resulta de 2.5mA vs. los 1.95mA simulados.
Ahora tengo un consumo total de 15.4mA, así que aún le falta para aproximarse a la simulación.  Seguiremos analizando...

Continuará...


----------



## Sdppm

Esos Siemens tienen sus años, al menos en mí at 400 estaban fueran de valor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seee...pero estaban sin usar, el valor me daba mas alto que el escrito y además tienen un valor 3 veces mas grande que el indicado en el libro. Por ahora quedarán así a menos que encuentre que el problema son ellos, aunque lo dudo por que son capacitores de filtrado de la fuente y no de "constante de tiempo"...


----------



## Colo1963

Yo me hice el amoli Texas de 70w y me anduvo de una. Tenía 17 años. Todavía recuerdo que no había que colocar el cerámico c8 y que había que calibrar bien la corriente de reposo. Buenos disipadores y anduvo de 10 lo usé durante 5 años con un módulo preamplifiçador power pre 1 y con un módulo de o canales estéreo para mezclador. Con ese ampli pasaba música en eventos, casamientos y cumpleaños. Y llenaba bien . Lo usaba con columnas hechas por mí con 4 parlantes leea 812 RE por columna y 2 teeter leson por columna. El sonido era excelente. Muy lindos recuerdos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Parece que le encontré el problema al preamplificador: me puse a releer el libro "Sistemas de Sonido", y cuando fuí a revisar la sección de la versión de pre con los filtros rumble y scratch me encuentro con que dice que la alimentación de ese modelo era de 17.5V y no de 30V   ... que era como yo lo estaba simulando. También encontré que daba las tensiones que debían existir en 5 o 6 puntos del circuito...que no son la gran cosa pero al menos definen la polarización estática de la etapas. Pues lo alimenté con 17.5V y medí...y esto es lo que salió:

Lo que está con *rojo *es lo que dice el libro, lo que está con *verde *es lo que yo medí ahora. Hay algunas diferencias...en especial en el seguidor de emisor que tiene 1.5V de diferencia, pero hay que cambiar la resistencia de emisor a 10K (en la simulacion sube demasiado...). También hay una diferencia en la tensión de colector del segundo transistor del par de entrada, que debería dar 4.6V y me mide 3.96V...pero también tiene una resistencia del valor errado. Las otras tensiones están ya muy cercanas y no vale la pena gastarse en ajustarlas mejor...sobre todo usando transistores 40 años mas nuevos.

Voy a hacer las cosas bien: primero voy a simular el esquema para ver donde convergen los valores de polarizacion y luego voy a cambiar lo que tenga erróneo. También voy a revisar primero la respuesta en frecuencia para ver si se ha mantenido o hay algún cambio mas que hacer.

Continuará...


----------



## carluz

Hola Dr. Z. 
Adjunto el esquema del pre que está en la página 108 del libro "Construcción de audioamplificadores transistorizados" de Ed. EDICIENT con  los mismos valores referidos. 
Un comentario: En otra entrada de este hilo está el pre sin filtros en el que Dosmetro corrigió el valor de la resistencia de ecualización RIAA, en este esquema ese valor (82k) está bien. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> Adjunto el esquema del pre que está en la página 108 del libro "Construcción de audioamplificadores transistorizados" de Ed. EDICIENT con los mismos valores referidos.


Gracias @carluz !!!!
Ese esquema está mucho mas claro que el del propio libro "Sistemas de sonido" !!!! 
Tenía algunas dudas y acá están saldadas.

PD: no termino de entender por que la tensión de alimentación de este circuito hay que bajarla a 17.5V 
El esquema de todas las etapas (a excepcion del seguidor de emisor) es 100% análogo al pre Fapesa "tradicional" que trabaja con 30V, y si bien - en simulación - casi casi se cumplen las tensiones de polarizacion, la distorsión y la respuesta en frecuencia son espantosas....me parece que les dejo los 30V.


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> PD: no termino de entender por que la tensión de alimentación de este circuito hay que bajarla a 17.5V


No tengo repuesta. Me voy a fijar en otro librito haber si hay algun dato. El consumo era de aproximadamente entre 10 y 15 mA.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Al fin pude liberarme un poco para seguir con el preamplificador!!!
Hoy lo conecté a mi fuente "de laboratorio" ajustada a 30V, le metí una señal de entrada "de grabador" de 380mV y medí a la salida lo que tenía, y fué esto  

La amplitud de salida, con el potenciómetro de volumen al mango (sin loudness activado) es de 840mV, la frecuencia es la que fijé de casi 1kHz y estoy midiendo antes del capacitor de salida, además no hay distorsión *visible*. El consumo de corriente estática, incluyendo ambas etapas de control de loudness es de 9.6mA, así que estamos bastaaaante parecidos a la especificación de libro para el preamplificador sin filtros
A 1kHz el control de medios responde desde el máximo al mínimo (1kHz es la frecuencia central del control de medios), el de agudos aumenta y disminuye pero menos y el de graves no tiene efecto...así que parece comportarse coherentemente, si no fuera por el maldito ruido que hace imposible ajustar el trigger, tal como se vé en la imagen capturada por el DSO.

Reconozco que el setup de prueba es un kilomb0, pero la susceptibilidad al ruido es MUY GRANDE!!! y voy a tener que hacer algo con la etapa de entrada...mas que ponerle cable blindado:

Fíjense en el cable negro con clips cocodrilo que está a la izquierda: ese hace la veces de la llave selectora de entradas y si le apoyo la mano encima la separación entre los "ecos" de la onda se hacen gigante y algunos salen de la pantalla.

Yo ya he hecho algunos cambios en los divisores de entrada, y ahora tengo que hacerlos en la realimentación de la primera etapa para bajarle la ganancia, pero el principal problema de este crcuito - en lo que a ruido se refiere - es que la primera etapa de amplificación tiene un ganancia de 110 (41dB) para grabador y sintonizador, por lo que la atenuación de entrada (un divisor de 470K+15K) resulta en -30dB y quedan 10dB de amplificación para compensar el control de tono, también el seguidor de emisor y amplificar un poco más la salida para llegar a la especificación del libro. En este caso, la señal que entra a la etapa amplificadora es de alredeor de 9mV teniendo 380mV disponibles a la entrada ...en fin, diseño de la época de las cavernas...

Tambien puede verse en la imagen del DSO el nivel de ruido montado sobre la senoide de prueba (el "pastito" que se vé chiquito pero la senal es de solo 880mV). Esto es el resultado de la aplicación extrema del atenuar-y-despues-amplificar que usa este esquema.

Veré que puedo hacer para enderezar un poco esta historia 

Continuará...


----------



## J2C

.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ......
> 
> *Reconozco que el setup de prueba es un kilomb0*, pero la susceptibilidad al ruido es MUY GRANDE!!! y voy a tener que hacer algo con la etapa de entrada...mas que ponerle cable blindado:
> ...



Disculpe Dr, pero cuando vio una mesa de trabajo de electrónicos ordenada?


Que yo recuerde y la memoria no me esta fallando, desde septiembre 1974 hasta la fecha y habiendo pasado por 6 empresas electrónicas (una multinacional) jamás he visto una mesa ordenada cuando el técnico/ingeniero (en su caso) *realmente está trabajando*.



Salu2.-


----------



## Rorschach

Hola Don Zoidberg , he visto en las imágenes enviadas, que el DSO que posee, es un Hantek, de curioso nomás, ¿que modelo es?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rorschach dijo:


> Hola Don Zoidberg , he visto en las imágenes enviadas, que el DSO que posee, es un Hantek, de curioso nomás, ¿que modelo es?


Hola @Rorschach !!
Es un Hantek 5062, doble trazo 60MHz.
Acá tenes otra foto:


----------



## Rorschach

Está muy bueno ese DSO, noto que todavía no le has sacado la máscara de protección, debes sacarla, para que disipe bien la pantalla, y no se estropee, por lo menos así dice el manual.-
Hay que tirar desde esa cinta roja que sobresale, a mí costó un poquito sacarla del mío, pero al final pude.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rorschach dijo:


> noto que todavía no le has sacado la máscara de protección, debes sacarla, para que disipe bien la pantalla, y no se estropee, por lo menos así dice el manual.-


Interesante...en el manual de este no recuerdo haber visto esa recomendacion...
Me voy a fijar.
Gracias!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Interesante...en el manual de este no recuerdo haber visto esa recomendacion...
> Me voy a fijar.
> Gracias!!!


Nop...no dice nada de la cubierta protectora del display. Igual se la quité, pero estaba fácil aunque bien adherida...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver si hacemos una primera reparación del problema ==> Usar una menor ganancia para todas las etapas susceptibles de usarla:
De las cinco entradas del preamplificador se puede modificar la ganancia de Sintonizador, Grabador y CD/DVD para que no aumente tanto el ruido. La etapa de entrada puede modificarse fácilmente para reducirle la ganancia a un valor determinado (muy aproximadamente) por el cociente entre la resistencia de realimentación que pasa por la llave selectora y la resistencia de 750 ohms del emisor de TR1.

En el diseño original, la resistencia de realimentación de 24K (R17) solo se usaba para la ganancia de la entrada grabador con un valor de Gv=32. Si miran el esquema de arriba, verá que modifiqué el circuito de la llave selectora de entrada/ganancia para que esta misma resistencia también se use para Sintonizador y CD/DVD, quedando la de 82K (R16) que dá una ganancia de 101 (40dB) para la entrada de Micrófono (que es una señal muy débil y no se atenúa) y quedando también la red RC de Phono que tampoco sufre modificación por los mismos motivos que el micrófono. Con esto y habiendo modificado R17=22K para no salir a comprar resistencias al 1%, se consigue una ganancia global de 29.33 para las tres entradas, y las otras quedan como están.
La resistencia de realimentación no puede disminuirse indiscriminadamente por que sufre la linealidad de la etapa y cambia el valor del cálculo de ganancia por que las resistencias se vuelven comparables entre sí (esto no es un Amplificador Operacional!!!), pero con 22K y con 27K anda perfecto .

El segundo paso es recalcular los divisores de tensión de entrada para ajustarlos a los valores "correctos" de señal para Sintonizador, Grabador y CD/DVD que comentamos *acá*. Por ahora, y a modo de prueba, vamos a dejar los valores (mas o menos) originales para ver como se porta, pero se han recalculado las resistencias inferiores de cada divisor de tensión de entrada para obtener señales de valor MUY PARECIDO para cualquiera de estas tres entradas analizadas. El recálculo es fácil y les dejo una foto de la hoja donde hice el experimento:

La resistencia de la entrada CD/DVD se calcula de la misma forma pero en la primer imagen aparece un poco reducida para un mejor ajuste entre señales...pero no tiene gran importancia.

Si esto no mejora el ruido (y dudo que lo haga significativamente), la solución es reducir en 5 o 10 veces el valor de las resistencias de los divisores, lo que también reduce la impedancia de entrada del preamplificador para estas entradas, que ahora ronda el medio megaohm. Habrá que ver que sucede 

Continuará...


----------



## fabioosorio

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A ver si hacemos una primera reparación del problema ==> Usar una menor ganancia para todas las etapas susceptibles de usarla:
> De las cinco entradas del preamplificador se puede modificar la ganancia de Sintonizador, Grabador y CD/DVD para que no aumente tanto el ruido. La etapa de entrada puede modificarse fácilmente para reducirle la ganancia a un valor determinado (muy aproximadamente) por el cociente entre la resistencia de realimentación que pasa por la llave selectora y la resistencia de 750 ohms del emisor de TR1.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276204
> En el diseño original, la resistencia de realimentación de 24K (R17) solo se usaba para la ganancia de la entrada grabador con un valor de Gv=32. Si miran el esquema de arriba, verá que modifiqué el circuito de la llave selectora de entrada/ganancia para que esta misma resistencia también se use para Sintonizador y CD/DVD, quedando la de 82K (R16) que dá una ganancia de 101 (40dB) para la entrada de Micrófono (que es una señal muy débil y no se atenúa) y quedando también la red RC de Phono que tampoco sufre modificación por los mismos motivos que el micrófono. Con esto y habiendo modificado R17=22K para no salir a comprar resistencias al 1%, se consigue una ganancia global de 29.33 para las tres entradas, y las otras quedan como están.
> La resistencia de realimentación no puede disminuirse indiscriminadamente por que sufre la linealidad de la etapa y cambia el valor del cálculo de ganancia por que las resistencias se vuelven comparables entre sí (esto no es un Amplificador Operacional!!!), pero con 22K y con 27K anda perfecto .


Buen día.

De curioso que soy, esto refiere a lo que llamamos entradas de alta y baja impedancia en las consolas de sonido?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabioosorio dijo:


> esto refiere a lo que llamamos entradas de alta y baja impedancia en las consolas de sonido?


Nono, esto solo es el análisis de las entradas de este preamplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me hice una planillita Excel para sacar más rápido las cuentas ya que tuve que recalcular todo por que me equivoqué con el valor inicial de salida de la primera etapa   . También calculé los pares de resistencias en paralelo para aproximar los valores lo más posible.


Seguiré trabajando cuando se pase un poco "la calor que sofoca los pieses"...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta mañana, luego de subir los datos de las resistencias de los divisores de entrada, me quedé probando unas simulaciones para evaluar el resultado de los ajustes y noté algo raro: la ganancia de la etapa de entrada "cambia" con el cambio de las resistencias de los divisores  
Acá les dejo unas simulaciones con los valores obtenidos para Vin y Vout para las diferentes resistencias:

Si se fijan en los valores sobre las curvas (los primeros de la izquierda para 400mVrms, los del medio para 550mVrms y los de la derecha para 2Vrms) y calculan las ganancias verán que:
Gv400=33.94
Gv550=29.3
Gv2000=25.96         
De hecho, el único que dá la ganancia "correcta" es la entrada de Sintonizador (550mVrms) por que la resistencia inferior del divisor es muuuy cercana a la de 39K original del preamplificador....hummmmmmmmmmmmmm

Voy a tener que estudiar un poco más este tema por que parece que no basta con tocar los divisores sino que también hay que tocar la ganancia  por que la interacción es importante . Espero no tener que hacer el modelo con parámetros híbridos para ver lo que ocurre


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Voy a tener que estudiar un poco más este tema por que parece que no basta con tocar los divisores sino que también hay que tocar la ganancia  por que la interacción es importante . Espero no tener que hacer el modelo con parámetros híbridos para ver lo que ocurre


Ya para el año que viene


----------



## DJ T3

Y dejar la ganancia fija (sé que el diseño es con ganancia variable y tienes todo hecho), y modificar mediante el divisor de cada entrada?
Es mucha la diferencia? Es conveniente? Me tiras con un ladrillo? Corro como Forrest Gump?

En otras palabras, seria como tener un mezclador fijo y utilizar un potenciometro por cada entrada (obvio, esto es referencial a lo que quiero explicar)


----------



## ccolonna

Dr., es muy atrevido pedirle que suba los archivos Simetrix para simular lo que comenta ?
Y de paso ver que parámetros usa y detalles que cuesta un poco aprender de Simetrix.
Muchas Gracias !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y dejar la ganancia fija (sé que el diseño es con ganancia variable y tienes todo hecho)


Es que la ganancia que estoy usando *es fija para las tres entradas y debería ser* 22K / 0.75K =29.33, pero eso solo se cumple cuando la resistencia inferior del divisor vale 33.3K...que es muy parecido a 39K, pero en los otros casos se "cambia" 
En libro "Sistemas de Sonido" hacen un estudio preliminar de una etapa amplificadora de tensión muy parecida a la que estoy evaluando, el problema es que la del preamplificador solo ajusta esa ganancia en C.A. pero en C.C. tiene una ganancia diferente y mucho mas alta...
Demás está decir que quiero ver que es lo que sucede, por que si te fijás en las curvas, todas tienen casi la misma amplitud...que es lo que estaba buscando.



ccolonna dijo:


> Dr., es muy atrevido pedirle que suba los archivos Simetrix para simular lo que comenta ?
> Y de paso ver que parámetros usa y detalles que cuesta un poco aprender de Simetrix.


Naaa...todo bien. Van adjuntos.
Solo es la etapa de entrada por que las otras están desacopladas entre sí y no hay realimentación global, así que mas allá de la carga interetapas pueden evaluarse por separado...esta al menos.


----------



## switchxxi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> la ganancia de la etapa de entrada "cambia" con el cambio de las resistencias de los divisores


Preguntonta: ¿ Cambiando las resistencias del divisor de entrada, no debería cambiar la amplificación solo por el echo de que se esta cargando al pre de diferente forma ?.

La selectora de entrada, en la parte de realimentación, es la misma (misma red de realimentación) para Grabador, Radio y CD pero la impedancia de entrada esta en cualquier lado osea no es pareja en cada selección de entrada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

switchxxi dijo:


> Preguntonta: ¿ Cambiando las resistencias del divisor de entrada, no debería cambiar la amplificación solo por el echo de que se esta cargando al pre de diferente forma ?.
> 
> La selectora de entrada, en la parte de realimentación, es la misma (misma red de realimentación) para Grabador, Radio y CD pero la impedancia de entrada esta en cualquier lado osea no es pareja en cada selección de entrada.


La impencia de entrada es lo que estoy por medir por que, en teoría, Zin debería rondar los 150K o por ahí, pero ahora no sé cuanto vale ni bajo cuales condiciones....eso no lo dice el libro . He recalculado las tensiones RMS de salida de los divisores y la simulación no está ni cerca de lo calculado, así que muy probablemente el problema sea la impedancia de entrada y no la ganancia.
Habrá que ver que es lo que sucede...


----------



## switchxxi

Zin = R1 || R2 || 56K || 150K (siendo R1 y R2 las del divisor, 56K la R8 en el esquema y 150k la Z del pre -que hay que medir, pero siendo tan grande no influye tanto-).

Siendo que las que dominan son las de 39k y 56k son las que casi no hay que tocar.

Para 550mV queda como está: R1 = 470K, R2 = 39K.
Para 400mV: R1 = 390K, R2 = 33K.
Para 2V: R1 = 1M8, R2 = 39K.

Las atenuaciones están muy próximas pero no perfectas. No creo que sea ni haga mucha diferencia.

Para 2V quizá haya que hacerle una ganancia aparte para que no quede con esa resistencia tan grande.

(Por cierto, no lo simule, solo calcule a ojo).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Decidí hacer la misma simulación usando el LTSpice por que Simetrix ya me dió problemas hace un tiempo al usar un transistor BC547 como seguidor de emisor en este preamplificador y esa vez lo corregí usando un BC337...pero algo raro tiene este software por que el BC547 se comportaba OK en otras posiciones del mismo circuito . Este software ya está viejo (es del 2014) así que decidí probar con la ultima actualización del LTSpice XVII.

Con la misma fuente de señal y el mismo comando de simulación, en LTSpice funcionó perfectamente. Las ganancia resultaron:
Gv550=29.36
Gv400=29.61
Gv2000=29.59
La variación es muy pequeña y acá no es tan fácil medir la señal como en Simetrix, pero bueno, parece un comportamiento muy razonable como era de esperar de este circuito sencillo.
Probablemente tenga que aumentar un poco la ganancia para llegar al 0.5Vrms que requiere el amplificador para máxima salida.

*PD:* Simetrix y LPMQTRMP!!! Habrá que bajar la versión mas nueva para ver que sucede ahí...

*PD-2:* El valor original de los 24K en la resistencia de realimentación es importante, por que es el que dá justo la salida a 0.5Vrms que necesito. Con 22K solo llega a 440mVrms y con 27K se pasa a 590mVrms. Habrá que recurrir a un paralelo de 27K//220K para no comprar resistencias al 1%


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luego de no hacer nada por el año nuevo, vuelvo a la carga con las resistencias de los divisores de entrada del preamplificador Fapesa.
Como ya comenté, tuve que trabajar con el LTSpice por que el Simetrix daba resultados extraños, pero el LTSpice funciona OK y pude hacer varias cosas:
1- Primero medí la impedancia de entrada de la etapa de entrada del pre, y me resultó de 149K....bastaaaaante similar a lo que muestran otros circuitos similares del libro.
2- Resulta que esta impedancia es "alta", pero no taaan alta como para no influir en el resultado de la división de tensión a la entrada por que las resistencias del divisor son menores pero mas o menos comparables al valor de Zin, así que tuve que recalcular de nuevo todos los divisores. Acá les dejo los garabatos con el cálculo de los divisores y el ajuste de los valores usando dos resistencias en paralelo.

3- Esta tarde armaré los divisores en un protoboard y los engancharé a la entrada del preamplificador para ver que tan real es este asunto.

*PD:* Esta mañana compré una ficha DIN de tres terminales en 180º pero tuve que ir a otra casa de electrónica por que en el ex-museo han guardado esas fichas y otras verduras en un depósito y quien me atendió se negó a sumergirse en el depósito - con los 40º de calor que hacían - para buscar las fichas y ver cuales le quedaban. En fin... 1.5 Biden me salió la fichita...y luego encontré otra en mi casa


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> los garabatos con el cálculo de los divisores y el ajuste de los valores usando dos resistencias en paralelo.


Solo por los "garabatos" sonará bien, bien. Iba a nombrar a alguien, pero deja que están muy sensibles últimamente   
Dale que este año si que si


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ........
> ........ Acá les dejo los garabatos con el cálculo de los divisores y el ajuste de los valores usando dos resistencias en paralelo.
> .........



Eso más que garabato es un jeroglífico en  papiro !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un rato terminé de ensayar ambos canales del preamplificador+loudness usando los tres divisores calculados, y el resultado salió IGUAL al LTSpice   
La ganancia final del preamplificador es cerca de un 10% mas alta que en mis simulaciones por que no incluí la etapa de salida que tiene 1.2dB de ganancia adicionales, pero la salida de la primer etapa de preamplificación es IGUAL a lo simulado en LTSpice  
Ya que estaba, conecté ambas etapas mas el control de loudness mas los filtros mas los potes del control de tono, y el consumo final de todo el bicherío este resultó en casi 16mA, así que voy a tener que retocar un poco la resistencia que provoca la caída de tensión para dejarla en 1750 ohms, que básicamente es ponerle una de 8K2 en paralelo a la resistencia que tiene ahora.
Ahora me dedicaré a cambiar los divisores sobre el PCB (los probé en una protoboard), soldar la tonelada de cables blindados que lleva este preamplificador y a terminar de armar la llave conmutadora y luego hacer ya el montaje final.
Cuando tenga mas fotos de los avances las iré subiendo.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá van unas fotos de los PCB de los preamplificadores con los nuevos divisores. Falta el de CD/DVD por que ese vá sobre los conectores o la llave...aún no sé.
Podrán apreciar la edad de las resistencias del divisor de "Grabador"...



Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Encontré otra historia con el preamplificador Fapesa:
El bardo es ahora con la entrada de Phono que, como vimos hace tiempo, debe tener una impedancia de entrada de 47K. Bueno, el circuito original tiene una impedancia de 1,039M // 56K // 149K que nos dá una impedancia de entrada de *39.16K*  .

Yo había hecho un engendro para dejarla en 47K con un paralelo de 300K, pero al considerar la Zin de la primera etapa los cálculos se van al pomo, y lo único quese me ocurre para enderezar este valor es agregar una resistencia en serie de 8K2, tal que sumada a los 39.1K del paralelo me permita llegar a los 47.3K

Claro que nada es gratis y este chiste me agrega una atenuación del 17% de la señal de entrada como se muestra en el dibujito de arriba. Visto esto, voy a tener que agregar también esta modificación para que "todas" las entradas queden correctas, y si luego falta algo de ganancia en el phono tendré que tocar un poco la ecualización RIIA del lazo de realimentación.

O sea, como dijo Maradona,  voy a tener que cambiar la resistencia de 39K del divisor de phono por una de 1M. La de 1M que está en serie tengo que llevarla a 8K2 y la línea de phono a la primer etapa tengo que tomarla del punto medio de ambas resistencias, tal como originalmente se hacía con la cápsula de cristal. Así quedaría ahora:


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola. ¿Que transistores usaste? por el encapsulado.

Yo a los *BC147* y *BC148* los tengo asi de las radio Noblex


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Hola. ¿Que transistores usaste? por el encapsulado.
> 
> Yo a los *BC147* y *BC148* los tengo asi de las radio Noblex


Esos son los transistores "originales" en formato Lock-fit, pero yo he usado las versiones "modernas" BC547/548/549 que son TO-92...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esos son los transistores "originales" en formato Lock-fit, pero yo he usado las versiones "modernas" BC547/548/549 que son TO-92...



imagine, *BC549* lindos, me gustan! Muy, pero muy poco ruido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpe Dr, pero cuando vio una mesa de trabajo de electrónicos ordenada?
> 
> 
> Que yo recuerde y la memoria no me esta fallando, desde septiembre 1974 hasta la fecha y habiendo pasado por 6 empresas electrónicas (una multinacional) jamás he visto una mesa ordenada cuando el técnico/ingeniero (en su caso) *realmente está trabajando*.
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2.-


!Hola a todos , nin subo fotos de mi mesa de trabajo sinplesmente porque seguramente no haberias tamaña capacidad de memoria para puder armezenar tamaña cantidad de todo y possible y inmaginable tan desordenado en esa mesa , Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Le sigo escapando a ponerme a soldar la parva de cables de entrada del preamplificador, así que me puse a corregir algunos "problemas" del gabinete antes que tenga que terminar de armarlo.
Lo que siempre me molestó es que vinieran hechos los agujeros para los potenciómetros y las llaves con un diámetro de 9.5mm cuando los potes actuales tienen 6.5mm y las llaves tienen algo más de 8.5mm. El resultado es que bailan al sujetarlos y es casi imposible poner el eje al centro del agujero en el contrafrente, con lo cual también queda chueco en el frente y por ahí hasta hay que quitarlo de nuevo por que no permite alinear ambos frentes del gabinete y todo queda "cruzado".

La solución es rellenar el exceso de diámetro con algo sólido de manera que parezca que la rosca del pote/llave es mas gordita y todo quede montado en línea, así que con esa idea salí esta mañana a buscar arandelas que me permitieran minimizar el despelote de trabajo para lograr mi cometido. Cada hueco tiene 9.75mm de diámetro y el panel tiene 1mm de espesor, así que busqué alguna arandela que mas o menos fuera bien y encontré arandelas biseladas de 10mm de diámetro exterior y 5.5mm de diametro interno.

Para que entren en el hueco del panel hay que rebajarlas a 9.7mm, así que puse 6 de ellas en un tornillo que compré a tal efecto, y sujetando el tornillo del taladro de mano le mandé la lima...

Ahí se vé que falta rebajarle un poco más a las tres arandelas de la izquierda. Una vez ajustadas al tamaño deseado, se las saca del tornillo:

Y ahora hay que llevar el hueco interno a 6.8mm o un poco más. Como tengo desafilada la mecha de 7mm, le mandé una de 6mm y con la lima redonda lo agrandé un poco mas hasta que entró la rosca del pote (parece mucho laburo pero son menos de 2 minutos por arandela). Y así quedan antes de ponerlas en los potes (las melladuras son por las mordazas de la morsa, pero no molestan para nada):

Falta una arandela de las 6 iniciales por que saltó al multiverso y se perdió en el kilombo de cosas que tengo. Cuando limpie la próxima semana seguro que aparece...
Y así queda una vez que las ponés en el pote:

Ahora tengo que sacar todos los potes y ponerle una arandela a cada uno....y otras a las llaves, pero esas van a ser mas lío...

Continuará...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Le sigo escapando a ponerme a soldar la parva de cables de entrada del preamplificador, así que me puse a corregir algunos "problemas" del gabinete antes que tenga que terminar de armarlo.
> Lo que siempre me molestó es que vinieran hechos los agujeros para los potenciómetros y las llaves con un diámetro de 9.5mm cuando los potes actuales tienen 6.5mm y las llaves tienen algo más de 8.5mm. El resultado es que bailan al sujetarlos y es casi imposible poner el eje al centro del agujero en el contrafrente, con lo cual también queda chueco en el frente y por ahí hasta hay que quitarlo de nuevo por que no permite alinear ambos frentes del gabinete y todo queda "cruzado".
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276526
> La solución es rellenar el exceso de diámetro con algo sólido de manera que parezca que la rosca del pote/llave es mas gordita y todo quede montado en línea, así que con esa idea salí esta mañana a buscar arandelas que me permitieran minimizar el despelote de trabajo para lograr mi cometido. Cada hueco tiene 9.75mm de diámetro y el panel tiene 1mm de espesor, así que busqué alguna arandela que mas o menos fuera bien y encontré arandelas biseladas de 10mm de diámetro exterior y 5.5mm de diametro interno.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276527
> Para que entren en el hueco del panel hay que rebajarlas a 9.7mm, así que puse 6 de ellas en un tornillo que compré a tal efecto, y sujetando el tornillo del taladro de mano le mandé la lima...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276528
> Ahí se vé que falta rebajarle un poco más a las tres arandelas de la izquierda. Una vez ajustadas al tamaño deseado, se las saca del tornillo:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276529
> Y ahora hay que llevar el hueco interno a 6.8mm o un poco más. Como tengo desafilada la mecha de 7mm, le mandé una de 6mm y con la lima redonda lo agrandé un poco mas hasta que entró la rosca del pote (parece mucho laburo pero son menos de 2 minutos por arandela). Y así quedan antes de ponerlas en los potes (las melladuras son por las mordazas de la morsa, pero no molestan para nada):
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276530
> Falta una arandela de las 6 iniciales por que saltó al multiverso y se perdió en el kilombo de cosas que tengo. Cuando limpie la próxima semana seguro que aparece...
> Y así queda una vez que las ponés en el pote:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276531
> Ahora tengo que sacar todos los potes y ponerle una arandela a cada uno....y otras a las llaves, pero esas van a ser mas lío...
> 
> Continuará...




*Si os parece bien,* se puede poner aquí duplicado, ya que suele pasar  
Mejorar la presentación de nuestros equipos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> *Si os parece bien,* se puede poner aquí duplicado, ya que suele pasar
> Mejorar la presentación de nuestros equipos


Listo! Ya agregué un enlace al post de arriba


----------



## Don Plaquetin

El famoso presentado, es odioso el tener que sacar todo para que luego quede inclinado mal agarrado y es volver a sacar tooodo de nuevo. p*t@ netbook del gobierno.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me puse a preparar la fuente del preamplificador, ya que he medido que consume 16mA. Los cálculos me dan que la resistencia en serie para generar la caída de tensión debe ser de (58V-30V)/0.016A = 1750 ohms. Como ya está instalada una de 2K2 2W encontré que si pongo en paralelo una de 8K2 obtengo 1734 ohms. Pues bueno, eso fué lo que hice:

y por supuesto, tuve que desmontar todo el PCB y demás ferretería de sujección, pero bueno...ahí quedó.

También me llegó una pinza amperométrica que compré por que la que tengo es de juguete y no mide muy bien que digamos. Esta es una UNI-T 202+, que a pesar de no medir CC con la pinza, por lo demás es casi un tester y además es True-RMS. La compré en MercadoLibre a la gente de Electrocomponentes, que la tenía al mejor precio:

Para probar su funcionamiento medí el consumo del amplificador en reposo, por el lado de los 220V, y me dió 335mA, de los cuales 150mA deben ser solo consumo del trafo en vacío  por que no me creo que el consumo sin carga sea de 75W    . En fin...trafos de porquería....

Continuará...


----------



## Sdppm

Todavía no compré el multímetro que me recomendó, los discos de vinilo me tentaron mas...


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .........
> También me llegó una pinza amperométrica que compré por que la que tengo es de juguete y no mide muy bien que digamos. Esta es una UNI-T 202+, que a pesar de no medir CC con la pinza, por lo demás es casi un tester y además es True-RMS. La compré en MercadoLibre a la gente de Electrocomponentes, que la tenía al mejor precio:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276627
> ...



Electrocomponentes es el representante oficial/importador de dicha marca, 

Coincide la dirección de la casa central en la calle Solis al 200 .  CABA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Electrocomponentes es el representante oficial/importador de dicha marca,
> 
> Coincide la dirección de la casa central en la calle Solis al 200 .  CABA


Sisi, pero viste que en ML también está la propia Uni-T vendiendo sus productos...pero los tenían mas caros que Electrocomponentes.


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisi, pero viste que en ML también está la *propia Uni-T* vendiendo sus productos...pero los tenían mas caros que Electrocomponentes.



Esa Uni-T son ellos mismos, el tema de esos precios es algo típico de MeLi donde cuando uno necesita facturar lo ofertan por el otro lado y con pocas cantidades.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un rato estuve construyendo una suerte de "caja de protección" para cubrir la parte trasera de los enchufes de 220V que están en el gabinete, y los contactos quedan MUY cerca del blindaje electrostático del transformador.
Por suerte encontré un recorte de acetato de 0.2mm de espesor que según internet debe tener una rigidez dieléctrica de 12kV/mm, con lo que acá nos protegería de cerca de 2500V...bastante mayor que los 220V.
Les dejo un par de fotos del invento:


La caja es pequeña, y mide 30mm de ancho x 55mm de largo x 28mm de profundidad en la oreja grande. Con eso debería ser suficiente, pero hay que ver como la sujeto...tal vez cinta doble faz.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Uhhh....
 En los 70-80 no se usaba cinta doble cara, se usaban pegotes de silicona de la que se hacia conductora con el tiempo. 
Algún aislante de ese estilo he visto en aparatos antíguos y solían tener dos pestañas/aletas para atornillarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Uhhh....
> En los 70-80 no se usaba cinta doble cara, se usaban pegotes de silicona de la que se hacia conductora con el tiempo.
> Algún aislante de ese estilo he visto en aparatos antíguos y solían tener dos pestañas/aletas para atornillarlo.


En este caso está complicado hacer otra cosa por que hay muy poco espacio y es muy difícil usar algo para sujetarlo que no sea algun adhesivo. Ya veo si puedo subir una foto
Pensé en la cinta doble faz por que tengo una 3M para exterior que se pega a c4g4rse y estoy seguro que va a permanecer adherida hasta que yo deje este mundo...


----------



## carluz

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Uhhh....
> En los 70-80 no se usaba cinta doble cara, se usaban pegotes de silicona de la que se hacia conductora con el tiempo.
> Algún aislante de ese estilo he visto en aparatos antíguos y solían tener dos pestañas/aletas para atornillarlo.


En aquellos tiempos los amplificadores tipo Audinac venían con una protección que era de una cartulina negra encerada. Yo también en alguna vez recorte un envase plástico cuadrado (gomina Lord Cheselin) o alguna tapa plástica de desodorante con el fin de aislar.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hace un rato estuve construyendo una suerte de "caja de protección" para cubrir la parte trasera de los enchufes de 220V que están en el gabinete, y los contactos quedan MUY cerca del blindaje electrostático del transformador.
> Por suerte encontré un recorte de acetato de 0.2mm de espesor que según internet debe tener una rigidez dieléctrica de 12kV/mm, con lo que acá nos protegería de cerca de 2500V...bastante mayor que los 220V.
> Les dejo un par de fotos del invento:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276688Ver el archivo adjunto 276689
> La caja es pequeña, y mide 30mm de ancho x 55mm de largo x 28mm de profundidad en la oreja grande. Con eso debería ser suficiente, pero hay que ver como la sujeto...tal vez cinta doble faz.


Bien. Si tenés pistola de calor probá doblar la tapa de un CD (sin los laterales doblados) agarrada con una morza y maderitas acolchada con un trapo para no dañar mucho el plastico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> gomina Lord Cheselin






carluz dijo:


> Si tenés pistola de calor probá doblar la tapa de un CD (sin los laterales doblados) agarrada con una morza y maderitas acolchada con un trapo para no dañar mucho el plastico.



Estaba exactamente por hacer uso cuando apareció el recorte de acetato. Así me ahorro el laburo de calentar, doblar y enfriar.
Hasta ahora pinta bien así, pero si no dá buen resultado voy a hacer lo que decís.


----------



## carluz

Disculpe la muchachada... Me corrijo antes era gomina... pero la Cheseline es "fijador"...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hace un rato estuve construyendo una suerte de "caja de protección" para cubrir la parte trasera de los enchufes de 220V que están en el gabinete, y los contactos quedan MUY cerca del blindaje electrostático del transformador.
> Por suerte encontré un recorte de acetato de 0.2mm de espesor que según internet debe tener una rigidez dieléctrica de 12kV/mm, con lo que acá nos protegería de cerca de 2500V...bastante mayor que los 220V.
> Les dejo un par de fotos del invento:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276688Ver el archivo adjunto 276689
> La caja es pequeña, y mide 30mm de ancho x 55mm de largo x 28mm de profundidad en la oreja grande. Con eso debería ser suficiente, pero hay que ver como la sujeto...tal vez cinta doble faz.



Yo uso esto bbb


----------



## Sdppm

Mí at400 tiene un cartón como una caja de fósforos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora que se ha atenuado un poco "la calor que sofoca los pieses" he seguido avanzando un poquito mas.
Primero les muestro como queda el protector de los 220V de los enchufes traseros del amplificador. La "cajita" todavía está suelta pero en la presentación queda bastante bien y firme:

También he cableado las entradas al PCB, pero primero tuve que montar las plaquetas mas o menos como iban a quedar para así poder medir los cables desde los PCB al panenl trasero, con longitudes que variaron entre 20cm y 25cm. El cable del CD/DVD vá directo de la ficha del panel a la llave selectora y de ahí vuelve al preamplificador:

Y ya quedaron soldados los pu7@5 cables blindados:

Ahora hay que preparar el cableado de la llave selectora, para lo cual primero hay que cablearla para que maneje correctamente las ganancias, tal como lo resolví antes.

Continuará...


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> el protector de los 220V de los enchufes traseros


El calor del transformador no afecta al plástico que pusiste?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carluz dijo:


> El calor del transformador no afecta al plástico que pusiste?


La verdad que no sé...cuando haga la prueba me voy a enterar 
Creo que no debería haber problema por que la temperatura del bobinado/blindaje es inferior a la del núcleo que es el que mas calienta...pero es una suposición.
Habrá que ensayarlo por que tampoco conozco las propiedades térmicas del acetato.


----------



## EdgardoCas

carluz dijo:


> Disculpe la muchachada... Me corrijo antes era gomina... pero la Cheseline es "fijador"...


Y Glostora???


----------



## Rorschach

Glostora también era fijador para el cabello, me acuerdo porque lo usaba mi padre ...... 
​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Glostora parece un aceite ?


----------



## Rorschach

Recuerdo que Glostora era parecido a Lord Cheseline, distinto color, Glostora amarillo transparente, Lord Cheseline azul transparente, no se si aceitosa como dice Wikipedia, creo que informa mal, yo recuerdo que su consistencia era como si fuese un gel,  también había Glostora líquida, otra presentación.....
​
La que era como cremosa, y una vez aplicada se mantenía, y se veía como mojada, era  Bryllcreem para el cabello.
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que solo recuerdo los nombres de esas "gominas". Mi abuelo usaba - creo - la famosa Glostora y me embadurnaban la saviola cuando mis padres me dejaban en su casa. Creo que debo tener algunas fotos de niño con la cabeza engominada, pero vaya Dios a saber donde estarán....


----------



## Rorschach

Glostora, líquida, y sólida.....

__​


----------



## carluz

Y pensar que cuando fui al jardín y hasta 3° de la primaria me peinaban con gomina Brancato que era de un color rojo....


----------



## EdgardoCas

Mi viejo usaba Glostora, se peinaba para atrás, biennnnn tirante. Yo, en una época me ponía Brilcrim, después llegó el gel, y después empezaron a irse los pelos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y hay que acercarse un poco al final de esta historia...
Aprovechando el fresco, hoy estuve cerrando varias cosas que estaban pendientes con la idea de ver si puedo terminar (o casi jajaja) el amplificador esta semana.
Primero hay que preparar la llave conmutadora de entradas para que también conmute las ganancias.

Ahí, por el costado derecho se puede ver el alambre que puentea los puntos de igual ganancia.
También hay que poner los cables que van a la selección de entradas en la llave, lo que es un desbole importante por que tanto el micrófono como el fono magnético, y el común de la llave, deben usar cable blindado....y hay que tomar estos puntos directamente desde la capa de cobre del PCB por que colocarlos sobre la llave selectora es un despelote épico.

También hay que armar los cables de alimentación de ambas PCB junto con el del módulo de loudness...

Y cuando se sueldan las llaves queda este engendro...

Pero no se acaba acá la historia! Aún quedan soldar los cables que van a los amplificadores, conectar el potenciómetro de balance, agregar un par de líneas de GND por aquí y por allá...etc, etc, etc.

Esta noche sigo un rato...si tengo tiempo y ganas 

Por ahora...continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...lo último antes de irme a dormir.
Primero preparé el cable de CD/DVD y sus divisores respectivos. También corté y medio-preparé los cables de entrada a los amplificadores:

Y finalmente lo soldé en la llave selectora de entradas. Solo le falta la conexión a GND de las resistencias inferiores de cada divisor...


Mañana será otro día y cada vez falta menos para acercarnos al final final de este equipo...

Próximamente....continuará.


----------



## fabioosorio

Decía, no es un par de puntos de soldadura no más, es un trabajo importante armar la llave esa. Refiriéndome a lo costoso y prolijo de soldar tantos cables.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy avancé un poco más y ya quedó todo montado en el gabinete, pero aún falta la parvas de conexiones al panel frontal.
Primero, preparando el cableado que faltaba:

Luego, haciendo lío para poner ambas PCB preamplificadoras en sus parantes y ordenando un poco los cables que hay que conectar:

Solo falta conectar las líneas de GND y las entradas a los amplificadores, y luego hay que poner el panel frontal.
La conexión de "Ecualizador" y la llave pertinente me parece que van a quedar de adorno...es mucho despelote de cables cruzando por zonas peligrosas para algo que no provee muchas ventajas...no sé...

Continuará continuando...

*PD: *Yo les dije que era un soberano despelote de cables...


----------



## switchxxi

Actualización, nueva foto del Doc unas horas después:


----------



## malesi

switchxxi dijo:


> Actualización, nueva foto del Doc unas horas después:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276979


Que además no se que busca, si es el cable negro,
el que tiene que cambiar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seguimos avanzando...de a poco...
Primero soldé los cables blindados a las fichas de entrada:

Luego puse el protector de los enchufes de 220V (siiii...lo pegué con cinta doble faz!!!) y conecté la línea de tierra del cable de alimentación:

Luego atornillé la tapa trasera para que los cables no anden a los tirones cuando mueva el engendro:

Ahora hay que finalizar las conexiones de la llave directo-invertido-mono:

Acá se armó un poco de lío y habrá que ver como se ordena el cablerío blindado para que cierre la tapa...

Y ahora hay que empezar a conectar la parva de cables que van a las llaves del contrafrente, pero también hay que pasar los cables del interruptor de 220V y agregar el apaga-chispas (eso viene mas tarde):


Continuaráaaaaaaa......


----------



## fabioosorio

Qué lindo ver como toma forma....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Al fin conectamos casi todo....espero que no pille fuego cuando lo pruebe.

Faltan conectar los conductores de 220V y el apaga-chispas (mata-picachos):

y también falta conectar el vúmetro...


Nuevamente...continuará continuando....

*PD:* Me voy a dormir.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bue...parece que ya está listo para probarlo.
Primero le puse el "apaga-chispas" para el primario del trafo y los enchufes posteriores. Lopuse sin varistor por que en esa época solo se usaba un capacitor en la llave y poco más. Acá está un poquito mas sofisticado...



Así quedó el lado derecho con las cosas "acomodadas":

y así quedó el lado izquierdo con los cables "pillados" con momia...y con la esperanza de que cierre la tapa sin problemas:


Continuará... cuando me imagine como probar el amplificador "integrado" si no tengo baffles con xover pasivo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Viendo el engendro de cables que hay acá, me gustaría saber como hacían en los 70's para armar sus amplificadores en serie las empresas nacionales. Acá hay una parva de trabajo manual "artesanal" que consume un tiempo infernal en llevarse a cabo y, que por supuesto, está sujeto a probables errores y fallas posteriores por la forma de conexión de los cables al PCB, que parece que era común en esos tiempos (y que acá he simplificado un poco creando PCBs adicionales).
Ojalá alguien que haya trabajado en alguna empresa local pudiera darnos una respuesta...


----------



## DJ T3

No es argentino, pero es de la época (''78);
Amplificador Fisher CA-7000:
Fisher CA-7000 Integrated Stereo Amplifier Manual | HiFi Engine






Prescintos, sobre-chasis (no se como se llama), y atado y soldado asi nomas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Prescintos, sobre-chasis (no se como se llama), y atado y soldado asi nomas...


Bueno...sí...mas o menos...
Es un despelote, pero unifican los amplificadores en un únco PCB y lo mismo parece para el preamplificador, incluso las llaves van montadas en el PCB  . Las conexiones sobre los terminales del PCB son con una especie de wire-wrap, que yo lo he visto en equipos de esa época y un poco mas modernos también, y no estaban soldados directamente.
Pero viste...la pregunta persiste: esos tipos tenían una producción en serie bastante importante y si embargo necesitaban mucha mano de obra calificada para montar el cablerío, y aún así eran propensos a errores y demoras en la manufactura.
Yo sé que los japoneses tenían ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO bajo normas y procedimientos analizados y predefinidos (un amigo q.e.p.d. trabajó unos meses en una fábrica de impresoras en Japón...allá por 1985) lo que supuestamente simplificaría un poco las cosas.... en el sentido de "automatizar" a las personas, pero bueno Japón es Japón...

*Edito:*
Esto le pasa a los que reciclan porquerías sin revisarlas exhaustivamente!!! LPM!!!
Estaba verificando las nuevas conexiones que he hecho en varias partes y que aún no he probado..sobre todo por que no tengo ganas que algo vuele a la mie@#$%& cuando conecte todo el sistema.
Resulta que midiendo con el tester desde el enchufe hasta el trafo, pasando por el portafusible, la llave on/off y el apaga-chispas resulta que la medida de la resistencia del primario, que era de 8.5 ohms, ahora me daba casi 6 ohms mas alta   . Bue...revisé las conexiones parte por parte y encontré que la falla estaba en el portafusibles de 30mm reciclado de alguna parte.
El portafusible se vé - externamente - en muy buenas condiciones, y eso fué suficiente para usarlo:

Pero vean lo que sucede cuando medimos entre la rosca metálica de la izquierda y el conector de salida de esa rosca, que es el que a la derecha está a la mitad del portafusible:

6.1 ohms, que si descuento la resistencia de los cables que es de 0.5 ohms resulta en una resistencia de contacto de 5.6 ohms. Cuando pase 1A por ahí, eso va a disipar casi 6W y se va a calentar bastante...y tal vez echar humo .
Por supuesto que tuve que comprar uno nuevo, pero nuevamente el diámetro de la rosca es menor que el agujero , pero esta vez lo dejé así por que viene con un par de collares de presión que permiten ajustarlo sin que se mueva....aunque baile un poco en el agujero.

*Moraleja: *si alguien recicla portafusibles de panel, asegúrense de verificar la perfecta continuidad de todas las conexiones.


----------



## DJ T3

El conector y rosca deben simplemente estar encastrado, por eso no es muy buena la conexion al pasar el tiempo (oxido, movimiento, etc)...

Menos mal que te diste cuenta a tiempo, ya con el simple arranque del transformador, podria estropearse del todo...




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> pero unifican los amplificadores en un únco PCB


Eso lo vi en varias imagenes que busqué sobre amplificadores de la época, aunque mas me salian valvulares que a transistores.

La diferencia que vos tenes todo en modulos, y eso complica las cosas.
Se me ocurre que puedas intentar agarrar el manojo de los lados con precintos, realizando el mecanizado en el borde del chasis (agujero y doblado hacia adentro para que la tapa no moleste)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Se podría utilizar tubo helicoidal, macarrón (o como lo quieran llamar), lo usaban en televisores de lámparas y hoy lo venden como algo nuevo e ingenioso para tener recogidos los cables y latiguillos de los equipos musicales o el vhs, dvd, tdt, HDD, conectados al TV.
Todavía tengo algún trocito recuperado de los tv valvulares que deshaucié.








						50 Metros Cinta Helicoidal 6mm Agrupar Cables Protección Instalación Bricolaje  | eBay
					

Las mejores ofertas para 50 Metros Cinta Helicoidal 6mm Agrupar Cables Protección Instalación Bricolaje están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



					www.ebay.es


----------



## DOSMETROS

" Organizador de cables de PC y/o TV"


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> " Organizador de cables de PC y/o TV"


Sí, claro es algo "nuevo que se ha inventado" para que la parienta no reniege cuando hay que pasar el paño por detras del tv.

Yo lo comprobaba en almacenes de electricidad hace 30 años y lo vendían como tubo helicoidal.
Ahora tienes paquetitos de varios trocitos de pocos centímetros, a mi parecer carísimos.
Me suena que mi hermano me dió una bolsa/paquete con unos metros pero seguro que no lo encuentro en años... 

El coso naranja es un tornillo tope que había en los chasis abatibles en los tv viejitos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo tengo varios trozos que sobraron de algunos engendros hace mas de 10 años pero en este caso no pintan como soluciones por que engrosan el diámetro en 2mm y con la momia casi que no hay variación...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sí claro, tendrían que ser mas finos. 
Como están es la forma mas fideligna de recrear el tiempo pasado del audio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> El conector y rosca deben simplemente estar encastrado, por eso no es muy buena la conexion al pasar el tiempo (oxido, movimiento, etc)...


En verdad lo tiré a la basura sin averiguar como están conectados. Voy a tratar de recuperarlo para cortarlo y ver que ocurre


----------



## malesi

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Se podría utilizar tubo helicoidal, macarrón (o como lo quieran llamar), lo usaban en televisores de lámparas y hoy lo venden como algo nuevo e ingenioso para tener recogidos los cables y latiguillos de los equipos musicales o el vhs, dvd, tdt, HDD, conectados al TV.
> Todavía tengo algún trocito recuperado de los tv valvulares que deshaucié.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Metros Cinta Helicoidal 6mm Agrupar Cables Protección Instalación Bricolaje  | eBay
> 
> 
> Las mejores ofertas para 50 Metros Cinta Helicoidal 6mm Agrupar Cables Protección Instalación Bricolaje están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.es



Hace años usaba el tubo helicoidal, pero acabé hasta las narices de enroscar, y claro se pone gordete 
y luego mal también.
Encontré este cable plano  blindado de 6 conductores, le tengo de 8 pero no se donde  tiene 40 años
puede que ni exista ahora, así cabe todo en los laterales difíciles.


----------



## ccolonna

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Se podría utilizar tubo helicoidal, macarrón (o como lo quieran llamar), lo usaban en televisores de lámparas y hoy lo venden como algo nuevo e ingenioso para tener recogidos los cables y latiguillos de los equipos musicales o el vhs, dvd, tdt, HDD, conectados al TV.
> Todavía tengo algún trocito recuperado de los tv valvulares que deshaucié.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Metros Cinta Helicoidal 6mm Agrupar Cables Protección Instalación Bricolaje  | eBay
> 
> 
> Las mejores ofertas para 50 Metros Cinta Helicoidal 6mm Agrupar Cables Protección Instalación Bricolaje están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.es



En las casas de Electricidad para el Automóvil aún se consigue, sigue siendo caro para las extensiones de un vehículo.
Para pequeños tramos expuestos es una buena opción, vienen mas económicos y mas finos que no engrosan tanto.
Hace mucho que no compro.. pero venían en rollos de varios metros y se cortaba a pedido.

Saludos


----------



## Sdppm

mí sansui y el Ken Brown coreano tienen los clips plásticos que se ve abajo en la foto al lado del hilo del dial, por ahí pasan casi todos los cables.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> El conector y rosca deben simplemente estar encastrado, por eso no es muy buena la conexion al pasar el tiempo (oxido, movimiento, etc)...


Te muestro como están unidos (seee...lo rescaté de la basura para poder abrirlo):


Fijate el estado impecable en el que se encuentra todo lo visible (por arriba y por debajo): no hay una gota de óxido ni de suciedad, pero la lectura era de 6 ohms. Ahora, luego de moverlo un poco y jugar con el contacto la resistencia quedó en 3.1 ohms con bajadas de hasta 2.5 ohms dependiendo donde quedara la lata esa. Por supuesto que era imposible moverlo de la zona de contacto hasta que logré abrirlo. Evidentemente, la falla existe pero no sé a que atribuirla...mejor poner uno nuevo por $150 y listo.


----------



## Rorschach

Sucede Dr., que las superficies donde se produce el contacto puede presentar imperfecciones, defectos, que hace que el contacto sea deficitario, aumentado la resistencia electrica, esto se conoce como *resistencia de contacto.
Resistencia de contacto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 









						Prueba de resistencia de contacto - SMCint
					

Soluciones para Pruebas de Resistencia de Contacto La resistencia de contacto es la resistencia al flujo de corriente en las conexiones eléctricas, debido a las condiciones superficiales en la unión... Aprender más




					smcint.com
				



*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sisi, tal cual! Yo no sé como se enlaza la chapa de contacto con el cuerpo de la rosca, pero la falla está ahí.


----------



## carluz

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te muestro como están unidos (seee...lo rescaté de la basura para poder abrirlo):
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277138
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277139
> Fijate el estado impecable en el que se encuentra todo lo visible (por arriba y por debajo): no hay una gota de óxido ni de suciedad, pero la lectura era de 6 ohms. Ahora, luego de moverlo un poco y jugar con el contacto la resistencia quedó en 3.1 ohms con bajadas de hasta 2.5 ohms dependiendo donde quedara la lata esa. Por supuesto que era imposible moverlo de la zona de contacto hasta que logré abrirlo. Evidentemente, la falla existe pero no sé a que atribuirla...mejor poner uno nuevo por $150 y listo.


Creo que Fogonazo hace una cruda descripción de todo con los que tenemos que lidiar en




__





						Cómo armar una PCB y NO morir en el intento
					

Cómo armar una PCB       Este tema que parecería elemental casi absurdo es tanto o mas importante que la elección o creación de un circuito. Estos últimos días estoy viendo que recurren al Foro para resolver problemas que resultaron ser provenientes de falta de experiencia o descuido en el...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



En resumen "La perversidad de los objetos inanimados"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como esta semana serán las pruebas, primero hay que hacer las fichas para poder tener señal de entrada y poder colgar los parlantes a las salidas. Por ahora he construido estas dos conexiones:
- Uno de DIN-3 a 2xRCA hembra.
- Uno de DIN parlantes a cable pelado.
Ya con eso se puede medir sin desarmar nada ni colgar clips cocodrilo por ahí sueltos...


Continuará...

*PD:* También tengo que bajar algunos temas sin licencia de la biblioteca de YouTube para poder subir un video y que no lo borren...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy hice algunas pruebas (recién las hago por que "la calor" era insoportable). Este es el set-up de prueba:

El "baffle" es un  par de parlantes con un xover pasivo de primer orden entre ellos: un woofer de 10" y un mid-high de 6" rango extendido y es completamente silencioso al encender el amplificador. Las tensiones se establecen mas o menos rápido...el preamplificador demora como 30 segundos o un poquito mas.
Hasta ahí todo vá maso OK pero falta probar el sonido, y para eso necesito una pila AAA de 1.5V para el reproductor MP3 de la foto que es de cuando mis hijos eran chiquitos... Imagínense, tiene 128Mbytes de almacenamiento....

Cuando compre la pila les sigo contando...

Continuará!


----------



## DJ T3

El celular tiene mas capacidad y ya lo tienes con pila...   




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


>


Mirá lo que es ese amplificador papá!!!   

Mejor no puede ir quedando...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> El celular tiene mas capacidad y ya lo tienes con pila...



Nononono!!!! Todavía no termino de pagarlo !!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , jo uso para testes "de ouydo"  de Audio en Transmissores de FM o Amplificadores de sonido un viejissimo toca cd ("Diskman") marca Aiwa que conpre de segunda mano en 2000 , ese equipo fue construido en 1994 y por incrible que pueda parecer aun  funciona bien hasta hoy , Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
Lo CD ( Disc laser) que sienpre enpleyo en los testes es tan antiguo , mas tan antiguo que de tanto trabajar ya posue un enorme hueco en su cientro , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y bueno...hoy probé el amplificador:


Oculto: Ssshhhhhhhhhh....




Funciona y todo!!!!!
El sonido es...mas o menos, por que los parlantes sin caja casi no tiran graves, así que el loudness se oye...pero poco.
La comutación de sistemas de parlantes anda OK...solo que como buen boló puse al reves los conectores de cada conjunto y ahora debo activar el sistema B para que suene el A . Voy a tener que desarmar de nuevo para cambiar de lugar los conectores, y eso pasa cuando uno pone los PCB "de cabeza" y no actualiza la indicación de a que sistema corresponde cada "perilla". En fin....
Los auriculares funcionan a la perfección, y se deben desactivar ambos sistemas de parlantes para poder usar los auriculares...tal como estaba previsto.
Hoy fué una prueba así nomás para ver si algo echaba humo o nó, ya mañana voy a evaluar el efecto de los filtros y del control de balance (que espero no haber soldado al revés).
Hoy la prueba la hice en la conexión de CD/DVD, con lo que el volumen logrado no era muy alto que digamos, por que esa línea espera 2Vrms y con suerte le estaba metiendo 300mVrms. Mañana voy a usar la conexión de grabador o sintonizador que están mas acordes al nivel del bichito MP3 este que he usado.
También voy a tratar de colocar el vúmetro (y calibrarlo) para ver como se comporta, por que las pruebas que le hice fueron medio bobas...

Continuaráaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Funciona y todo!!!!!


Es que si no funciona, me marcho del foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, todo funciona:

*Controles de tono* --> 
*Control de balance* --> 
*Control de volumen y loudness* --> 
*Sistemas de parlantes y auriculares* -->  Ya invertí las conexiones y cada sistema funciona como lo indica la perilla correspondiente.
*Filtro de scratch* --> funciona bien, pero mete un click cuando se activa....debe ser la llave (ni en pe0 la desarmo).
*Filtro de rumble* --> no sé si funciona por que tengo que meterle señal con el generador de funciones ya que no tengo una bandeja que tenga rumble. Los temas que reproduje no tenían mucho contenido de graves así que no pude escuchar "cuanto" corta, pero algo hace. Además, encontré que la llave de rumble es de tres puntos!!!
*Selección de entradas* -->  La conmutación de entradas "no hace ruido". Además, hoy probé con la entrada de cinta + el reproductor MP3 y el rendimiento fué el esperado. No le puse el volumen al mango por que con esos parlantes al aire no se puede hacer pero suena bastaaaante fuerte con el volumen arriba de la mitad.
*Control Directo/Invertido/Mono* -->  Sin ruido y conmuta perfectamente.
*Fichas DIN de entradas* --> 
*Fichas DIN de parlantes* -->  Funcionan, pero bailan un poco y cuando el parlante mueve la mesa con un grave la ficha se mueve y el ampli manda un click. Me parecían ped0rr4s...y lo eran. Con un poco de cuidado al poner la ficha macho se zafa bien, pero me parece que les voy a mandar un pegote con la pistola de plástico para que los contactos de las fichas hembras queden fijas.
*Vúmetro* --> ???? Lo instalé y enciende el primer LED del canal izquierdo cuando enciendo el amplificador. Próximamente habrán mas datos al respecto...

Les dejo la foto con el vúmetro puesto:


Continuará...


----------



## MaShicO

Doc, puedo hacer ya un pedido musical?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya hice un video, pero muuuy cortito por el copyright del tema, así que no lo subí. En un rato voy a tratar de descargar una cancion sin derechos para poder hacer un videito...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya hice un video, pero muuuy cortito por el copyright del tema, así que no lo subí. En un rato voy a tratar de descargar una cancion sin derechos para poder hacer un videito...


Toma 3


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les dejo un video breve con los temas que contribuyó el amigo @malesi   
Aún no calibro el vúmetro, así que eso se los debo por ahora, lo mismo que la ecualización de las sensibilidades de los parlantes.


----------



## MaShicO

Increíble amplificador que te armaste Doc, FASCINANTEEEE !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora me estoy divirtiendo buscando un falso contacto con el que el canal derecho del amplificador hace "crack" cada vez que le pego al gabinete o que la música a alto volumen sacude la mesa. Además, el canal derecho del vúmetro - en condiciones aún no determinadas - muestra como si el amplificador recibiera señal, y bastante, por que la escala enciende más de la mitad...pero no sale sonido  
Además, la ganancia de la entrada de micrófono es espantosamente alta !!!!

*PD:* Por supuesto que todo lo que es canal derecho es lo que está mas inaccesible 

LPMQLP !!!!!!!

*Edito:* Si sostengo el woofer en la mano no vibra la mesa y no hace falso contacto 
He revisado todo lo que está "visible" y todo luce OK. He movido todos los conectores y ninguno genera ruido...a menos que lo mueva medio violentamente y con eso se mueva el gabinete.

*Edito de nuevo:* Parece alguna soldadura en el PCB del amplificador del canal derecho. Cuando junte ganas lo saco y lo resueldo...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora me estoy divirtiendo buscando un falso contacto con el que el canal derecho del amplificador hace "crack" cada vez que le pego al gabinete o que la música a alto volumen sacude la mesa. Además, el canal derecho del vúmetro - en condiciones aún no determinadas - muestra como si el amplificador recibiera señal, y bastante, por que la escala enciende más de la mitad...pero no sale sonido
> Además, la ganancia de la entrada de micrófono es espantosamente alta !!!!
> 
> *PD:* Por supuesto que todo lo que es canal derecho es lo que está mas inaccesible
> 
> LPMQLP !!!!!!!
> 
> *Edito:* Si sostengo el woofer en la mano no vibra la mesa y no hace falso contacto
> He revisado todo lo que está "visible" y todo luce OK. He movido todos los conectores y ninguno genera ruido...a menos que lo mueva medio violentamente y con eso se mueva el gabinete.


Saca la placa de esto y la sujetas con la mano, para aislarla de la vibración.
Luego los potenciómetros
Conmutadores entradas
Tiene que ser pijadilla mecánica.

NO HAY FUEGO HAY ESPERANZA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> Tiene que ser pijadilla mecánica.


Apoyé un dedo en el PCB del amplificador derecho, cerca de donde está la escuadra que lo une al disipador, y ahí hizo "crack crack crack" y siguió crujiendo hasta que lo solté, por eso estimo que el problema es ahí. Lo voy a corroborar y si no hay resultados aplicaré tu técnica.


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Apoyé un dedo en el PCB del amplificador derecho, cerca de donde está la escuadra que lo une al disipador, y ahí hizo "crack crack crack" y siguió crujiendo hasta que lo solté, por eso estimo que el problema es ahí. Lo voy a corroborar y si no hay resultados aplicaré tu técnica.


 Es que has tardado tanto...   que también puedes tener una rana dentro, mira eso lo primero


----------



## felixreal

Pero ya casi está..... y estoy seguro que cuando lo acabe Doc hasta lo echará de menos....

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, parece que el falso contacto está en una de las resistencias que agregué para evitar oscilaciones, así que voy a tener que sacar el PCB del canal derecho y resoldarlo...pero será mañana, por que hoy metí un destornillador por las rendijas inferiores del gabinete y "moví" un poquito cada resistencia del canal derecho y por ahora no hace ruido.
También estuve toqueteando el vúmetro para que marcara algo, pero no está calibrado por que tengo que montar todo el equipamiento y no tenía ganas 
Les dejo una foto con el vúmetro encendido:

y les dejo también un video corto:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahí en la foto pueden ver que le agregué un L-Pad del rango extendido por que tiene como 8dB mas de sensibilidad respecto al Jahro de 10"

Ya con eso el sonido es mas razonable y no taaaan saturado de agudos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy no hice nada, pero le consulto al foro:
Alguien probó/evaluó la preamplificación de micrófono??? Con el mic muy cercano a la boca el preamplificador Fapesa satura a lo tonto. Hay que alejarse un poco para que mas o menos funcione, pero me sorprende que probando con un micrófono dinámico Moon SM-22 bastaaante ped0rr0 sature de esa forma.
Alguien tiene info al respecto???


----------



## fabioosorio

Y , creo que lo ideal es conseguir un mejor micro y probar, no se como anda el Moon, pero los parlantes son bastante mentirosos en su descripción.  Los micros berretas son de dar 10 millones de dolor de cabeza, hasta confío más  en tu ampli. A los músicos les encanta probar amplis experimentales, creo que no va a ser difícil conseguir un buen micro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nosotros conectábamos una guitarra eléctrica allí 

EDIT : a bajo volumen funcionaba bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un rato quité el canal derecho del amplificador para resoldar algunos puntos del PCB... bue, casi todo en realidad, y limpiando el soldador se me rompió la vieja espuma de celulosa que yo usaba (debe tener mas de 10 años...fácil!):

Y la cambié por una nueva que le había encargado comprar a la patrona:

La próxima vez tendré que elegirla y comprarla yo mismo...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

A veces hay que dar rienda suelta a nuestro yo interior....


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Trabajo con micrófonos de muchos tipos, todos profesionales, conectados a equipos también profesionales. Nuestra mejor herramienta es el compresor de audio, precisamente para evitar eso que te ocurre.
Es parte de lo que se puede llamar efecto proximidad, el que un micrófono aumenta su nivel de salida exponencialmente al reducir la distancia a la fuente, y puede ser muy acusado dependiendo del tipo de micrófono, siendo más notable en micrófonos muy básicos.

Esos aumentos bruscos de nivel, sumado al margen dinámico propio del micrófono, hacen que a equipos domésticos les cueste manejar esas señales sin distorsión. Y aquí apunto más bien a amplificador o altavoces.

Incluso lo he comprobado al conectar micrófonos mediante un mezclador profesional a mi Home Cinema, para hacer karaoke en alguna fiesta en casa, el margen entre nivel aceptable y saturación era muy pequeño.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

felixreal dijo:


> Trabajo con micrófonos de muchos tipos, todos profesionales, conectados a equipos también profesionales. Nuestra mejor herramienta es el compresor de audio, precisamente para evitar eso que te ocurre.
> Es parte de lo que se puede llamar efecto proximidad, el que un micrófono aumenta su nivel de salida exponencialmente al reducir la distancia a la fuente, y puede ser muy acusado dependiendo del tipo de micrófono, siendo más notable en micrófonos muy básicos.


Sisi, el efecto de proximidad lo conozco y es probable que acá esté creando problemas, pero el mayor problema es que la entrada de micrófono tiene una ganancia *fija* de 40dB y el nivel lo gestiona con el control de volumen...que llega luego de que amplificó a lo bestia. Obviamente no es un buen sistema, por que debería controlar la ganancia del micrófono en forma independiente del control de volumen para poder ajustarla de la forma mas adecuada. Pero bué....es el esquema que tiene y así quedará por que no puedo ponerme a modificar esa etapa ya que es recrearla casi desde cero 

*Edito* ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En cuanto al problema del ruido...se fué cuando resoldé el PCB del canal derecho, pero me temo que la unica soldadura "bastante dudosa" era la del pin torneado que lleva el conector de GND del lado de las soldaduras. Me olvidé de tomarle una foto pero la soldadura estaba como "hueca" en el contorno del pin, así que tomé una lima fina, lo limé alrededor y cuando lo resoldé el estaño se pegó por todas partes.
Ahora le he dado unos cuantos golpes al gabinete y algunas piñas a la mesa y no hay ni el más mínimo ruido 

También cuento que es bastante fácil quitar los módulos amplificadores: solo hay que aflojar una tuerca, quitar dos tornillos, quitar cuatro conectores enchufables y lo más pesado es desoldar el cable blindado de entrada a los pines puestos ad-hoc. El mayor "problema" es quitar los dos conectores de alimentación, por que van por el lado de las soldaduras, así que primero hay que sacar todo lo otro (demora mas o menos 1 minuto) y luego hacer algunos malabarismos simples para desenchufar los conectores y que salga el módulo.  Para volver a montarlo hay que invertir los pasos, pero no demora casi nada el poner y sacar cada módulo 

Ahora debo seguir trabajando un poco con el frente para alinear las bocas de los jacks de micrófono y auriculares y agrandar los agujeros (y repintar los bordes), pero acá tendré que esperar unos 10 días por que tengo que ver al flaco que me va a imprimir en 3D los "pitutos" que llevan las llaves conmutadoras. Y de paso, aprovecho para revisar/calibrar el vúmetro para que quede un poco mejor.

Y les dejo una foto del gabinete cerrado (sin poner los tornillos):


Continuaráaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y como siempre hay que devolver lo prestado, acá tenemos al donador de los enchufes KALOP que ha sido reinjertado con los enchufes de tres patas recuperados del estabilizador que conté hace un tiempo:

Tengo que limpiarle un poco el panel trasero por que se ha puesto medio pegajoso y se le junta el aserrín...
También debo sujetar los enchufes con adhesivo epoxi y soldar los cables respectivos, previo análisis de donde corno iban conectados. También hay que cambiar el cable de alimentación por algo que tenga puesta a tierra, por que acá adentro hay 220V por todas partes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno....luego de toda esta sanata de mas de un año de duración, he finalizado el "*Amplificador de museo*" y ha quedado funcionando a la perfección.

Lo que ahora queda por hacer es retocar detalles del frente y acomodarlo para que la presentación de los ejes, perillas, conectores y LEDs quede "impecable". Por supuesto que voy a seguir detallando los avances - muy menores por cierto - que deba hacer para finalizarlo estéticamente, pero quiero agradecer a todos los que siguieron este hilo, a todos los que aportaron conocimiento y a todos los que se c4g4ron de risa de la sarta de bolazos que hemos conversado a lo largo de todo este tema. A fin de cuentas, la pandemia del fucken COVID-19 ya estaba mas o menos controlada pero aún así me dió suficiente margen para avanzar sin contratiempos y a ustedes para asistirme y tirarme una mano cada vez que la necesitaba.

Siempre me gusta remarcar lo que a mi juicio es lo mas imporante del tema: *los aportes que se crearon/diseñaron/revivieron*
1- Hemos logrado un control de loudness sin necesidad de un potenciómetro con derivación:





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

Ya le puse la resistencia de 1.5 ohms 3W a la fuente para convertirla en un filtro PI:  y me parece que voy a usar estos dos relay DPDT marca ISKRA para conmutar los sistemas A/B de parlantes:  ...total, se bancan 2A en los contactos, nunca conmutarían con carga (en realidad no deben...) y tengo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



2- He logrado corregir la ganancia y divisores de tensón de las etapas de entrada del famoso preamplificador Fapesa de 1977:





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

Hola Don Zoidberg :), he visto en las imágenes enviadas, que el DSO que posee, es un Hantek, de curioso nomás, ¿que modelo es? :giggle:




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



3- Hemos logrado silenciar el pico de carga de los capacitores de salida cuando se enciende el amplificador usando un circuito de "muting" de ESP:





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

Tengo uno al Pepe, de un switch de vídeo Sony, una bestia, si lo querés te lo mando para San Juan. Avísame.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Project 104 - Preamp/ crossover muting circuit
					

ESP Audio Projects - Project 104 Preamp or crossover muting circuit




					sound-au.com
				



4- He recuperado un circuito de 1980 que usa un amplificador logarítimico para conformar la curva de respuesta de los divisores de tensión internos del LM3914. Esto es importante por que los LM3915/3916 han sido discontinuados y ya no hay posibilidad de conseguirlos a menos que encuentren proveedores que aún los tengan en stock:





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

Ya le puse la resistencia de 1.5 ohms 3W a la fuente para convertirla en un filtro PI:  y me parece que voy a usar estos dos relay DPDT marca ISKRA para conmutar los sistemas A/B de parlantes:  ...total, se bancan 2A en los contactos, nunca conmutarían con carga (en realidad no deben...) y tengo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



5- Y hay toda una parva de delirios e información referida a las técnicas que se usaban en los 70's y 80's para construir equipos electrónicos de audio, entre ellas el uso de "momias" para atar los cables cuando aún no existían los precintos plásticos que hoy tenemos:





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

Y ya que estaba, me puse a buscar en youtube y encontré este video que explica como hacer "momia" de cables para empaquetar un conjunto de ellos...cosa que ahora hacemos con precintos plásticos...pero si es vintage y tiene una parva de cables, pues lo haremos con momia. Les dejo el video para...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Mas allá de todo esto, no puedo dejar de agradecer a todos los que siguieron este tema, aún sabiendo que eran delirios de un veterano por algo que quedó colgado de cuando era joven. Y les cuento que luego de conseguir hacer funcionar al amplificador Texas y el preamplificador Fapesa usando los conocimientos aprendidos a lo largo de mi carrera....me queda una sensación de vacío...algo que no puedo explicar, probablemente por que "*el fuego*" que gasté en mi adolescencia sin llegar a ver los resultados que he conseguido ahora - 40 años mas tarde - ya no puede recuperarse y la sensación de haber logrado algo "mágico" ya no estan *mágico* ni tan *algo*.

De todas formas ya casi que no importa, esto está terminado y en poco días más estará definitivamente cerrado. Si todo el contenido de este tema le es útil a alguien, me voy a poner muy contento, me voy a tirar gases de colores y cuando anden por mi tierra los espero para tomar unas buenas birras y seguir divagando de la electrónica que me cautivó de niño.

Saludos y muchísimas gracias a todos!!!!!!!


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno....luego de toda esta sanata de mas de un año de duración, he finalizado el "*Amplificador de museo*" y ha quedado funcionando a la perfección.
> 
> Lo que ahora queda por hacer es retocar detalles del frente y acomodarlo para que la presentación de los ejes, perillas, conectores y LEDs quede "impecable". Por supuesto que voy a seguir detallando los avances - muy menores por cierto - que deba hacer para finalizarlo estéticamente, pero quiero agradecer a todos los que siguieron este hilo, a todos los que aportaron conocimiento y a todos los que se c4g4ron de risa de la sarta de bolazos que hemos conversado a lo largo de todo este tema. A fin de cuentas, la pandemia del fucken COVID-19 ya estaba mas o menos controlada pero aún así me dió suficiente margen para avanzar sin contratiempos y a ustedes para asistirme y tirarme una mano cada vez que la necesitaba.
> 
> Siempre me gusta remarcar lo que a mi juicio es lo mas imporante del tema: *los aportes que se crearon/diseñaron/revivieron*
> 1- Hemos logrado un control de loudness sin necesidad de un potenciómetro con derivación:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
> 
> 
> Ya le puse la resistencia de 1.5 ohms 3W a la fuente para convertirla en un filtro PI:  y me parece que voy a usar estos dos relay DPDT marca ISKRA para conmutar los sistemas A/B de parlantes:  ...total, se bancan 2A en los contactos, nunca conmutarían con carga (en realidad no deben...) y tengo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- He logrado corregir la ganancia y divisores de tensón de las etapas de entrada del famoso preamplificador Fapesa de 1977:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
> 
> 
> Hola Don Zoidberg :), he visto en las imágenes enviadas, que el DSO que posee, es un Hantek, de curioso nomás, ¿que modelo es? :giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3- Hemos logrado silenciar el pico de carga de los capacitores de salida cuando se enciende el amplificador usando un circuito de "muting" de ESP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
> 
> 
> Tengo uno al Pepe, de un switch de vídeo Sony, una bestia, si lo querés te lo mando para San Juan. Avísame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project 104 - Preamp/ crossover muting circuit
> 
> 
> ESP Audio Projects - Project 104 Preamp or crossover muting circuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sound-au.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4- He recuperado un circuito de 1980 que usa un amplificador logarítimico para conformar la curva de respuesta de los divisores de tensión internos del LM3914. Esto es importante por que los LM3915/3916 han sido discontinuados y ya no hay posibilidad de conseguirlos a menos que encuentren proveedores que aún los tengan en stock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
> 
> 
> Ya le puse la resistencia de 1.5 ohms 3W a la fuente para convertirla en un filtro PI:  y me parece que voy a usar estos dos relay DPDT marca ISKRA para conmutar los sistemas A/B de parlantes:  ...total, se bancan 2A en los contactos, nunca conmutarían con carga (en realidad no deben...) y tengo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5- Y hay toda una parva de delirios e información referida a las técnicas que se usaban en los 70's y 80's para construir equipos electrónicos de audio, entre ellas el uso de "momias" para atar los cables cuando aún no existían los precintos plásticos que hoy tenemos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
> 
> 
> Y ya que estaba, me puse a buscar en youtube y encontré este video que explica como hacer "momia" de cables para empaquetar un conjunto de ellos...cosa que ahora hacemos con precintos plásticos...pero si es vintage y tiene una parva de cables, pues lo haremos con momia. Les dejo el video para...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas allá de todo esto, no puedo dejar de agradecer a todos los que siguieron este tema, aún sabiendo que eran delirios de un veterano por algo que quedó colgado de cuando era joven. Y les cuento que luego de conseguir hacer funcionar al amplificador Texas y el preamplificador Fapesa usando los conocimientos aprendidos a lo largo de mi carrera....me queda una sensación de vacío...algo que no puedo explicar, probablemente por que "*el fuego*" que gasté en mi adolescencia sin llegar a ver los resultados que he conseguido ahora - 40 años mas tarde - ya no puede recuperarse y la sensación de haber logrado algo "mágico" ya no estan *mágico* ni tan *algo*.
> 
> De todas formas ya casi que no importa, esto está terminado y en poco días más estará definitivamente cerrado. Si todo el contenido de este tema le es útil a alguien, me voy a poner muy contento, me voy a tirar gases de colores y cuando anden por mi tierra los espero para tomar unas buenas birras y seguir divagando de la electrónica que me cautivó de niño.
> 
> Saludos y muchísimas gracias a todos!!!!!!!



¡Ole!  ya sabes que te queremos...
Que te queremos ver en otra


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> ¡Ole!  ya sabes que te queremos...
> Que te queremos ver en otra


Calma calma!!! Espero comenzar pronto con el preamplificador con control digital!!!





						Preamplificador Stéreo HiFi: Diseño y Construcción
					

Como me aburrí de andar midiendo chapas para hacer el bricolage del ampli de 8 canales y ahora tengo que mandarlas a cortar y doblar, decidí poner voluntad en el diseño de un amplificador HiEnd (:lol:) capaz de excitar adecuadamente a los filtros y al ampli y entretenerme un rato con algo mas...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Y ya que estoy aprovecho para preguntar:
Alguien tiene idea de un precio razonable por unos baffles Audinac 716 ???
Aun no he podido revisarlos, pero las cajas se ven en excelente estado considerando que tienen 50 años de edad. Los parlantes...no sé...tendría que desarmarlos pero no creo que la doña me deje  
No es que me atraigan mucho, pero quedarían bonitos con este amplificador y los otros cachivaches vintage que tengo...siempre y cuando estén mas o menos originales o sin mucho daño electroacústico. Si tengo que ponerme a reconstruirlos, mejor reciclo los parlantes que tengo y no gasto nada...


----------



## carluz

Estimado Dr. Z. Lo que hiciste es una obra maestra digna de un artesano... Hiciste todo, desde lo mecanizado hasta lo electrónico, reuniste partes viejas, recicladas, olvidadas y construiste un ampli funcional 100%... al estilo de la vieja escuela... poca simulación y más taller, mediciones, pruebas y errores... todo una enseñanza... es más, mostraste los errores y dificultades y las soluciones... Es toda una enseñanza... porque de los errores es de donde se aprende realmente...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias amigo @carluz !!!!

Mucho de lo que he hecho lo he aprendido "de grande", luego de haberme formado como técnico mecánico (por que aún no había electrónica en mi colegio) y luego de haber hecho algunas pasantías en un par de empresas de mi ciudad, donde ví a verdaderos artesanos hacer maravillas con sus manos cuando mecanizaban diversas cosas.
Es de no creer, pero eso que aprendí así se me grabó a fuego y lo aplico no solo para trabajos "mecánicos" sino también electrónicos y también la suma de ambos. En esto último en particular tuve como profesor a un gran amigo (Juanito) que es una verdadera máquina trabajando y un artesano DRPM cuando construye cajas, soportes y herrería en general. También de él aprendí la forma correcta de hacer PCBs con la plancha ...aunque no soy su mejor alumno.

Pero bueno, todo eso lo aplico siempre por que considero que es la mejor forma de obtener excelentes resultados y aplicar todo lo aprendido desde 1980 a la actualidad, porque desde joven me preocupé en crear gabinetes para los equipos electrónicos y en diseñar mecanismos de prueba que permitieran evaluar los resultados logrados. Lamentablemente, en esa época tenía muchas ganas y casi nulo conocimiento, así que las ideas eran solo eso...ideas. Luego, ya habiendo finalizado el ciclo medio y el superior, tenía las herramientas que necesitaba y sabía como aplicarlas, y con eso todo fué mas sencillo.

Nuevamente, muchisimas gracias por tu comentario, y espero poder ver pronto algo similiar con algunos de los PCB que me encargaste!


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Calma calma!!! Espero comenzar pronto con el preamplificador con control digital!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preamplificador Stéreo HiFi: Diseño y Construcción
> 
> 
> Como me aburrí de andar midiendo chapas para hacer el bricolage del ampli de 8 canales y ahora tengo que mandarlas a cortar y doblar, decidí poner voluntad en el diseño de un amplificador HiEnd (:lol:) capaz de excitar adecuadamente a los filtros y al ampli y entretenerme un rato con algo mas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ya que estoy aprovecho para preguntar:
> Alguien tiene idea de un precio razonable por unos baffles Audinac 716 ???
> Aun no he podido revisarlos, pero las cajas se ven en excelente estado considerando que tienen 50 años de edad. Los parlantes...no sé...tendría que desarmarlos pero no creo que la doña me deje
> No es que me atraigan mucho, pero quedarían bonitos con este amplificador y los otros cachivaches vintage que tengo...siempre y cuando estén mas o menos originales o sin mucho daño electroacústico. Si tengo que ponerme a reconstruirlos, mejor reciclo los parlantes que tengo y no gasto nada...


En el grupo de Facebook los vi desde de $10 mil pesos... Audinac Argentina


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Calma calma!!! Espero comenzar pronto con el preamplificador con control digital!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preamplificador Stéreo HiFi: Diseño y Construcción
> 
> 
> Como me aburrí de andar midiendo chapas para hacer el bricolage del ampli de 8 canales y ahora tengo que mandarlas a cortar y doblar, decidí poner voluntad en el diseño de un amplificador HiEnd (:lol:) capaz de excitar adecuadamente a los filtros y al ampli y entretenerme un rato con algo mas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ya que estoy aprovecho para preguntar:
> Alguien tiene idea de un precio razonable por unos baffles Audinac 716 ???
> Aun no he podido revisarlos, pero las cajas se ven en excelente estado considerando que tienen 50 años de edad. Los parlantes...no sé...tendría que desarmarlos pero no creo que la doña me deje
> No es que me atraigan mucho, pero quedarían bonitos con este amplificador y los otros cachivaches vintage que tengo...siempre y cuando estén mas o menos originales o sin mucho daño electroacústico. Si tengo que ponerme a reconstruirlos, mejor reciclo los parlantes que tengo y no gasto nada...


Creo que tienen parlantes audifiel y es raro que se les clave la bobina, igualmente no son caros esos Woofer s
Si le ocupan lugar o molesta en casa puedo hacer lugar... Si la doña no los ve


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Si la doña no los ve


Jajaja...la doña no es mi patrona sino la tía que los quiere vender!!! 
10 lucas....mas o menos razonable...veré cuanto pide y cuanto puedo regatear. Lo que mas me preocupa es el estado de los parlantes, y los tweeters en particular, por que de esos no hay reemplazos y son medio raros...
Gracias por el link!!!


----------



## Sdppm

Ahora antes de vender miran mercado libre y Pumba, te matan con el precio sin saber si funcionan...


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jajaja...la doña no es mi patrona sino la tía que los quiere vender!!!
> 10 lucas....mas o menos razonable...veré cuanto pide y cuanto puedo regatear. Lo que mas me preocupa es el estado de los parlantes, y los tweeters en particular, por que de esos no hay reemplazos y son medio raros...
> Gracias por el link!!!


No pagaria un centavo mas que eso por la "nostalgia" ... los tenia un amigo y no eran maravillosos...y si tenes que repararlos ....
Y habria que ver el crossover ... apuesto que es de lo mas primitivo . 
No quita que si alguno de los parlantes sirve , reemplazas el que no y te divertis haciendo crossover nuevo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> No pagaria un centavo mas que eso por la "nostalgia" ... los tenia un amigo y no eran maravillosos...y si tenes que repararlos ....


Y...yo estaba dispuesto a pagar la mitad... con suerte, pero ya me está pareciendo que voy a reciclar lo que tengo y me ahorro toda esa tutuca para mejor consumirla en birra


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estuve jugando un rato con el amplificador para ajustarle el vúmetro. La respuesta en frecuencia de la configuración actual (no la original por que la cambié) es mas o menos así:

O sea, va a responder a señales mas bien de baja frecuencia, que suelen ser donde están los golpes y la máxima entrega de potencia, mientras que las señales de frecuencia de voz hacia arriba están muy atenuadas y "no se van a ver". Me parece quevoy a tener que tocar un poco el capacitor de filtrado para que deje pasar un poco mas de rango dinámico...

El problema con ajustar el vúmetro para que muestre algo coherente y útil es que debería mostrar la potencia que está entregando el amplificador, pero eso es imposible por que este vúmetro mide tensión. Entonces lo que hice fué ajustar el último LED para que encienda con una tensión de 24.5V de pico sobre la carga, lo que equivale a 37 watts sobre 8 ohms o 50 watts sobre 6 ohms, ques lo máximo que podría entregar este amplificador.
Fíjense que con 57V de tensión de alimentación podría haber puesto el máximo a 28.5V, pero sería un cuento por que con 4000uF de filtrado mas una resistencia de 1.5 ohms para el filtro PI esa tensión no se va a mantener ni de casualidad, y si a eso le sumamos las caídas C-E de los transistores de salida más baja quedará entonces. En base a las simulaciones hechas anteriormente, todo parece indicar que los 24.5V son una valor mas o menos razonable para estimar la potencia máxima de salida sobre cargas de 6 u 8 ohms (de 4 ni lo piensen...)...aunque siempre la puede bajar un poco mas si fuera necesario, pero hay que medirlo.

Ya que estaba jugando, le cambié un LED al vúmetro y le puse uno amarillo para los 0dB como para indicar que estamos a la mitad de la potencia máxima:


También estuve haciendo un raconto de las modificaciones que debo hacerle al frente:
1- Llevar a 11mm los huecos de los jacks de microfono y auriculares (y reubicarlos para que calcen bien).
2- Ensanchar el hueco de la llave On/Off en 1mm por lo menos. Esto es un inconveniente molesto...voy a ver si puedo zafar.
3- Alargar los huecos de las llaves inversoras...y estos no sé en cuanto va a quedar hasta que no me impriman los pitutos de las palancas de las llaves.
4- Repasar los huecos de los LEDs de los vúmetros con una lima cola de ratón, por que entran MUY justos y cuesta ubicarlos al poner el frente.

El problema con todo esto es que luego de hacerlo tendré que repasar con pintura negra todos los bordes que hayan perdido el acabado de fábrica, lo que puede ser un riesgo importante de que se pudra todo. Veré como lo hago....


----------



## ccolonna

El Vúmetro lo dejé en 2 modos.

El 0 dB  se lo dejé con el osciloscopio milesimas antes de que recorte el pico de señal  (tuve que negociar porque no recortaba igual con graves y agudos )  lo dejé para los graves donde era mas notorio y fácil llegar a los picos. Este ajuste con resistores fijos

Y un modo visual, con un potenciometro que es un shunt del resistor anterior y permite ver la escala llegar hasta el rojo con un volumen moderado,  es solamente decorativo y acompaña la música con todos los leds  
Sino ...el 90% del uso...solo los primeros 3 leds funcionan !!!

Lo comento porque conviene hacer una pavada así antes de cerrar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, tal cual!!! En uso normal solo se activa el primer led y con suerte el segundo.
Estaba para graduarlo al recorte, pero no tiene caso por que para eso pongo un solo led y listo,. Para hacer algo mas util lo gradué "por potencia" que al menos indica cuanto se la estas pegando al amplificador.
Con el LED mas alto ajustado a la maxima potencia,  el primero se activa con 200 veces menos y el segundo con 20 veces menos, o sea entre 180mW y 1.8W en mi caso.... que es lo mas o menos normal en una casa.
El otro problema es que al estar impresa la graduacion en el panel, no se puede tomar otra referencia por que no va a coincidir nada de lo que ves con lo que dice la escala.
La idea de poner un modo "visual" es interesante y divertida, pero no va con mi costumbre del uso de los instrumentos.


----------



## DJ T3

Eduardo, vos que buscabas bafles, fijate este grupo de FaceBook (no se si ya lo conoces), mire asi nomas, pero tienen cosas vintaje y en venta.
Log into Facebook


----------



## AntonioAA

Aca hay otros ... no siempre se ubican con los precios pero han publicado cosas lindas ( y excremento tambien !)









						Compra y Venta - Audio Retro - Sansui & otros | Facebook
					

Grupo para la compra y venta de equipos de audio hogareños de los años ‘70/‘80 principalmente de la marca Sansui y otras de la misma época.




					www.facebook.com
				











						Audio vintage venta o permuta argentina | Facebook
					

(hola aca se vende ,se permuta ,o se habla todo lo q tiene q ver con audio vintage ,opiniones ,sugerencias,dudas ).




					www.facebook.com
				











						Audio Hi Fi Argentina 70, 80, 90 | Facebook
					

Grupo exclusivo solo para compra / venta de equipos de audio Hi Fi, no Djs, no instrumentos musicales, no sonido de vivo, no estudio de grabacion, no accesorios y/o servicios. Solo para miembros de...




					www.facebook.com
				



Pero NUNCA, NUNCA un ampli Pioneer de los '80s con los led azules que tanto quisieraaaaaa!!!


----------



## Sdppm

DJ T3 dijo:


> Eduardo, vos que buscabas bafles, fijate este grupo de FaceBook (no se si ya lo conoces), mire asi nomas, pero tienen cosas vintaje y en venta.
> Log into Facebook


Es de Mendoza el administrador, también es técnico y arregla audio vintage, se llama Juan pablo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les agradezco todos los links al "cara de libro", pero a este que me pasó @Sdppm les mandé una solicitud para unirme hacen ya casi 4 días y hasta ahora no me han dado pelota...
Que se vayan a la RCDSM, reciclo lo que tengo y me hago un par de baffles mucho mejores que la basura de 50 años de antigüedad por la que pretenden el oro, el moro y el loro.
Que la fuerza los acompañe...

*PD:* mañana le cambiaré los capacitores "de filtrado" al vúmetro por unos de 100nF o 47nF para lograr un poco mas de respuesta de alta frecuencia. Les dejo los resultados simulados del cambio para 100nF.

La respuesta en rojo es la que tengo ahora, la que está en verde es la que espero obtener mañana.


----------



## indemornin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *PD:* mañana le cambiaré los capacitores "de filtrado" al vúmetro por unos de 100nF o 47nF para lograr un poco mas de respuesta de alta frecuencia. Les dejo los resultados simulados del cambio para 100nF.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277751
> La respuesta en rojo es la que tengo ahora, la que está en verde es la que espero obtener mañana.


Es la curva de como cae el valor del peso argentino no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> Es la curva de como cae el valor del peso argentino no?


Naaaaaaa....la de peso argentino es de 200 dB/octava. Esta es un chiste, pero en algo se parece: hacen vericuetos para que quede plana pero cuando se descuidan se cae de cabeza!!!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Finalmente dejé los capacitores de entrada del vúmetro en 47nF con esta respuesta en frecuencia:

La frecuencia de corte está en 950Hz, por lo que hasta 400Hz pasan casi sin atenuación (ver el trazo azul). Ahí supongo que debería mostrar una buena reacción por que está en la zona de mayor "energía". Lo dejaré así y si no vá bien....habrá que cambiarlo de nuevo. La prueba que hice *casi* que no muestra diferencia...voy a seguir revisando.

*Edito:*
Parece que aún no han muerto los LM3915/16. Ahora parece que hay una empresa que se llama "Rochester Electronics" que hace estos C.I. respetando y/o excediendo las características del componente original. Les dejo una datasheet del LM3916 que bajé esta mañana para que lo vean.


----------



## DJ T3

Mira por acá, se dedican a los componentes EOL (End Of Life);
"
*Rochester Electronics*
The world's largest source of EOL and broadest range of active semiconductors The Semiconductor Lifecycle Solution™ Search the world's largest semiconductor..."

Basicamente venden productos fuera de catalogo, pero vigentes, o eso entiendo...

Son fabricantes de productos descatalogado pero autorizados, quizas por eso en el datasheet aparece "National"...

Rochester Electronics (en-US)               : About Us


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Basicamente venden productos fuera de catalogo, pero vigentes, o eso entiendo...
> 
> Son fabricantes de productos descatalogado pero autorizados, quizas por eso en el datasheet aparece "National"...


Si, son una cosa medio rara, por que tienen un terrible stock de componentes descatalogados y además "manufacturan" otro montón de componentes que alcanzaron el EOL. Eso está bueno por que así no se extinguen los chips viejos que son muy importantes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estaba medio al dope y se me ocurrió probar el amplificador con el deck que usaba en los 80's cuando poníamos musica.

La verdad es que desde hace mas de 40 años que no lo uso y es increíble lo bien que aún funciona. Nunca le he cambiado correas, ni he desmagnetizado el cabezal, ni he controlado la velocidad...ni nada, y aún reproduce OK. Grabar...graba pero a muy bajo volumen, lo que me hace suponer que tiene un par de capacitores medio "idos" y también, cuando lo pongo en pausa, hace un PRRRRRRRRR por el parlante...pero para  hacerle un relining voy a necesitar tiempo y por ahora no lo tengo.

De todas formas pude escuchar perfectamente un cassette grabado en 1981 con temas de "rock nacional" como le decíamos entonces...muy lindos :

El *9* es el número de serie que identificaba a cada cassette en la caja....otras épocas...


----------



## AntonioAA

Maravilla los TDK! .. tan por encima del resto ... Yo usaba los AD y si lo merecia el disco los SA ( supremos) 
Con mi compadre compramos sendas AKAI de 3 cabezas que eran un poco "viejas" en el '80 pero grababan terriblemente bien los cassettes comunes , el resto comia agudos a lo loco y te obligaban a usar "metal"  .
La AKAI aun la tengo pero regalé todos los cassettes luego de un invierno que me pase digitalizando .... otros tiempos , no me va la nostalgia ....
Como será que luego de muchisimos años "piratas"  el streaming ( TIDAL ) me volvio LEGAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como de costumbre, cuando uno se pone a analizar y revisar todo lo que ha hecho empiezan a aparecer los errores.
Cuando calculé los divisiores resistivos para el preamplificador FAPESA me equivoqué (MAL) al considerar que la máxima salida del pre se obtenía para la máxima señal de cada entrada, por que esto me deja sin margen adicional de preamplificación cuando las señales de entrada son inferiores al nivel máximo estimado. Esto me sucedió cuando probé el domingo con el deck Toshiba, por que el cassette estaba grabado un poco bajo y no llegaba a excitar al máximo al amplificador con el volumen del preamplificador al mango   y también me ocurrió algo parecido con algunos temas del MP3.
Hoy estuve realizando algunos cálculos con los divisores y con la ganancia de la primera etapa del preamplificador, y llegué a la conclusión que hay que aumentar la ganancia de esta etapa por que los divisores casi que no pueden modificarse (con esos valores me asegura poca necesidad de cambiar de volumen al conmutar entre entradas), y tal vez esa era la razón por la cual el diseño de Fapesa usaba la ganancia de 100 (40dB) para señales que podían manejarse con una ganancia menor, al costo de tener peor inmunidad al ruido.
La ganancia de la primera etapa del pre quedó fijada en 29.3 (que también son 29.3dB   ) para las entradas de cinta, sintonizador y CD/DVD, y esta ganancia es la que hay que cambiar.
Para calcular cuanto más hay que preamplificar hay que tomar como referencia una señal de entrada que sea lo suficientemente chica y en base a esa calcular la amplificación necesaria para llevarla al valor de salida del pre Fapesa, que es de 500mVrms (440mVrms dice el libro, pero vamos a simplificar los cálculo con el valor que yo usé para modificar la ganancia del amplificador Texas).
D. Self, en su libro, supone una señal mínima de 150mV eficaces y para llevarla a 500mV eficaces se hace necesario amplificar por 500/150=3.33=10.45dB, y son 10.45dB por encima de la amplificación de 29.3dB que quedó en la primer etapa, con lo que la ganancia total sería de 29.3+10.45=39.75dB que son casi los 40dB que teníamos antes , así que pinta que hay que volver a poner la resistencia de 82K que le había quitado, aunque me preocupa el tema del ruido....

Continuará!!


----------



## DJ T3

Cuando decis ruido, te referis al silbido/soplido/hissing o a ruido electrico?

Si es lo segundo, creo que no va a notarse o al menos no deberia, tenes todo el gabinete metalico y mallado por todos lados (menos las llaves, creo).

Habria que ver en la época cómo lo resolvian, ya que hoy en dia podes crear una malla a masa, o colocar papel aluminio, pero no se en esa época.

Asi mismo  si queda con hissing, entonces ya es mas de la época, ya que dijiste que ahora no tenes absolutamente nada de ruido, creo que es una gran ventaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Cuando decis ruido, te referis al silbido/soplido/hissing o a ruido electrico?


No, me refiero a la captura de los 50Hz que mostré *acá*.


----------



## AntonioAA

Historicamente , la "sensibilidad" de las entradas de linea era de 150mV me temo ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Historicamente , la "sensibilidad" de las entradas de linea era de 150mV me temo ....


Si, pero no era algo "uniforme". Fijate *acá* que la sensibilidad para cinta y sinto son diferentes y es mas sensible el sinto cuando es el que suele tener mayor señal de salida (en el pre que tengo en el equipo multiamplificado siempre tengo que bajarle el volumen cuando selecciono el sintonizador) y lo que quiero minimizar es ese cambio de volumen al cambiar de entrada.


----------



## AntonioAA

En mis amplis ( que son de museo ) y algun otro que he leido sus specs decian eso ( excpeción phono of course ) ... no quita que haya otros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Voy a hacer un cambio que implica el minimo lío y es desconectar de la llave el cable que va a la resistencia de 22K y puentear ese punto a la línea de micrófono que va a la resistencia de 82K. Eso debería lograr el objetivo.
Veremos como sigue...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy estaba medio al dope y se me ocurrió probar el amplificador con el deck que usaba en los 80's cuando poníamos musica.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277902
> La verdad es que desde hace mas de 40 años que no lo uso y es increíble lo bien que aún funciona. Nunca le he cambiado correas, ni he desmagnetizado el cabezal, ni he controlado la velocidad...ni nada, y aún reproduce OK. Grabar...graba pero a muy bajo volumen, lo que me hace suponer que tiene un par de capacitores medio "idos" y también, cuando lo pongo en pausa, hace un PRRRRRRRRR por el parlante...pero para  hacerle un relining voy a necesitar tiempo y por ahora no lo tengo.
> 
> De todas formas pude escuchar perfectamente un cassette grabado en 1981 con temas de "rock nacional" como le decíamos entonces...muy lindos :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277903
> El *9* es el número de serie que identificaba a cada cassette en la caja....otras épocas...


Ese deck Toshiba está terrible, sale una moneda...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Ese deck Toshiba está terrible, sale una moneda...


Lo compré con lo que junté de algunas fiestas y unos pesos que me prestaron mis padres, pero si bien no era la mas barata no era *nada* costosa y la carga frontal sin "compuerta" era muy cómoda para cambiar los cassettes.
Ahora la he buscado en la web y la veo alrededor de 100 bidens o 70 libras....puuuffffff


----------



## AntonioAA

Esta es la mia! ... por 12 lucas no la largo ni beodo ....








						Cassettera Deck Akai Gxc-725d - $ 12.000
					

Deck Akai GXC-725 D.3 Cabezales. Muy buen estado visual.El motor funciona. No puedo garantizar su estado porque hace muchos años que no se utiliza.No tengo equipo que me permita probar si graba bien o si el sonido funciona. Está publicado a un precio que tiene en cuenta esta situación.Se retira...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Esta es la mia! ... por 12 lucas no la largo ni beodo ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassettera Deck Akai Gxc-725d - $ 12.000
> 
> 
> Deck Akai GXC-725 D.3 Cabezales. Muy buen estado visual.El motor funciona. No puedo garantizar su estado porque hace muchos años que no se utiliza.No tengo equipo que me permita probar si graba bien o si el sonido funciona. Está publicado a un precio que tiene en cuenta esta situación.Se retira...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


LEEEEENNNDDDDAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
Yo ya estoy juntado los manuales para encarar "el arreglo" de la mía en cuanto pueda.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> LEEEEENNNDDDDAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
> Yo ya estoy juntado los manuales para encarar "el arreglo" de la mía en cuanto pueda.


Si la cabeza esta en condiciones , adelante! ... porque conseguirla debe ser algo difícil ....
La mía molesta un poquito la llave de conmutación entrada/grabación ... solo que tiene "apenas" 20 cm llenos de contactos!!
En una época yo les tocaba el bias a algunos decks para mejorarles los agudos .... en muchas había que usar el truco de grabar con Dolby y reproducir sin ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si la cabeza esta en condiciones , adelante! ... porque conseguirla debe ser algo difícil ....


Se consigue en e-bay...asumiendo que pueda comprarla... pero nó, está OK por ahora. Le voy a dar una limpieza con alcohol y cottonete a todas las "cosas" limpiables y la voy a desarmar para limpiar/lubricar adentro. También debo buscar cuales capacitores son los que molestan en la grabación y cambiarlos.
Por ahí encontré un detalle de un mantenimiento que le hicieron a una PC-X10 bastante baqueteada y el tío le cambiaba un capacitor para corregir un error en la curva de equalización (en simulación me sale perfecta con el mismo capacitor) y además le cambió el LM1011 de control del Dolby por un NE646. Lo venden en ML, pero no sé para que lo hizo.... aunque puede ser sanata   
Esta cosas hay que filtrarlas a la perfección por que la venta de humo es bastante importante...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> LEEEEENNNDDDDAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
> Yo ya estoy juntado los manuales para encarar "el arreglo" de la mía en cuanto pueda.


Fíjate en hifienginie ahí puede que esté el diagrama


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Se consigue en e-bay...asumiendo que pueda comprarla... pero nó, está OK por ahora. Le voy a dar una limpieza con alcohol y cottonete a todas las "cosas" limpiables y la voy a desarmar para limpiar/lubricar adentro. También debo buscar cuales capacitores son los que molestan en la grabación y cambiarlos.
> Por ahí encontré un detalle de un mantenimiento que le hicieron a una PC-X10 bastante baqueteada y el tío le cambiaba un capacitor para corregir un error en la curva de equalización (en simulación me sale perfecta con el mismo capacitor) y además le cambió el LM1011 de control del Dolby por un NE646. Lo venden en ML, pero no sé para que lo hizo.... aunque puede ser sanata
> Esta cosas hay que filtrarlas a la perfección por que la venta de humo es bastante importante...


Están a full con el resurgir del audio vintage hay cada uno, terribles guitarreros y garketineros. En los grupos que estoy escrachaban a varios, con supuestos upgrades y manoseaban para mal los equipos


----------



## DMLUNA

AntonioAA dijo:


> Esta es la mia! ... por 12 lucas no la largo ni beodo ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassettera Deck Akai Gxc-725d - $ 12.000
> 
> 
> Deck Akai GXC-725 D.3 Cabezales. Muy buen estado visual.El motor funciona. No puedo garantizar su estado porque hace muchos años que no se utiliza.No tengo equipo que me permita probar si graba bien o si el sonido funciona. Está publicado a un precio que tiene en cuenta esta situación.Se retira...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


Con todo el respeto que merecen todos y cada uno de los integrantes, pregunto, aunque sé que va a parecer hiriente, todavía tienen casetes de audio? Tengo 36 años, hasta hace unos 10 años, guardaba algún que otro casete original de mí infancia,yo también solía grabar temas de la radio,hacer mis propios mixes,hasta que un día, a la basura todos , solo uno conservo, original obvio, Queen en vivo en Wembley.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sacrílego...


----------



## Sdppm

AntonioAA dijo:


> Esta es la mia! ... por 12 lucas no la largo ni beodo ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassettera Deck Akai Gxc-725d - $ 12.000
> 
> 
> Deck Akai GXC-725 D.3 Cabezales. Muy buen estado visual.El motor funciona. No puedo garantizar su estado porque hace muchos años que no se utiliza.No tengo equipo que me permita probar si graba bien o si el sonido funciona. Está publicado a un precio que tiene en cuenta esta situación.Se retira...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


Está pausada... Se avivó


----------



## AntonioAA

DMLUNA dijo:


> Con todo el respeto que merecen todos y cada uno de los integrantes, pregunto, aunque sé que va a parecer hiriente, todavía tienen casetes de audio? Tengo 36 años, hasta hace unos 10 años, guardaba algún que otro casete original de mí infancia,yo también solía grabar temas de la radio,hacer mis propios mixes,hasta que un día, a la basura todos , solo uno conservo, original obvio, Queen en vivo en Wembley.


Estimado: tenes la edad de mi HIjo ... pero si lees los posts mios ( no te perdes nada ) veras que hace tiempo REGALE vinilos ( gran auge ahora )  y los 200 cassettes que tenia y me pasé al streaming!!!
... de modo que no me heris en absoluto!
Sin embargo , los equipos de esa epoca tenian una calidad y terminacion hermosas , que hayan quedado caducos es otro tema.
Y tenia su magia y facilidad apretar el boton "REC" y copiarte ese disco ...


----------



## malesi

DMLUNA dijo:


> Con todo el respeto que merecen todos y cada uno de los integrantes, pregunto, aunque sé que va a parecer hiriente, todavía tienen casetes de audio? Tengo 36 años, hasta hace unos 10 años, guardaba algún que otro casete original de mí infancia,yo también solía grabar temas de la radio,hacer mis propios mixes,hasta que un día, a la basura todos , solo uno conservo, original obvio, Queen en vivo en Wembley.


Yo tenia 6 metros cuadrados de cassetes, unos 2500 todo heavy y rock jaja
Cuando les encontré digitalizados y pase los que no encontraba, les vendí todos
menos 100 que me he quedado (nostalgia  )
10000€ a la saca, perdí dinero, pero ahora tengo la pared vacía  
Así que no me hiere


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto es todo lo que me queda:


Pero no me ofende en nada por que esos recuerdos son para siempre y no ocupan espacio


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto es todo lo que me queda:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278004
> 
> Pero no me ofende en nada por que esos recuerdos son para siempre y no ocupan espacio


The gane lo tengo en vinilo, me lo regalo mi suegro junto a otros vinilos.  Luego me compré un día en las carreras, este mes vengo tranqui con la compra de vinilos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> The game lo tengo en vinilo, me lo regalo mi suegro junto a otros vinilos.


Yo me compré el CD !!!! Y luego lo digitalicé en FLAC y lo mandé a la base de música


----------



## fabioosorio

Ahora que tengo pasacasete estoy escuchando casetes, hasta tengo un original  de Manal, debe tener mi edad. Hay cosas que no están  en la nube.


----------



## AntonioAA

fabioosorio dijo:


> Ahora que tengo pasacasete estoy escuchando casetes, hasta tengo un original  de Manal, debe tener mi edad. Hay cosas que no están  en la nube.


No busqué Manal ... pero desde que King Crimson ( Robert Fripp ) apareció en Spotify ... tengo mi lista completa!!!
No debemos andar lejos de edad ....


----------



## DMLUNA

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado: tenes la edad de mi HIjo ... pero si lees los posts mios ( no te perdes nada ) veras que hace tiempo REGALE vinilos ( gran auge ahora )  y los 200 cassettes que tenia y me pasé al streaming!!!
> ... de modo que no me heris en absoluto!
> Sin embargo , los equipos de esa epoca tenian una calidad y terminacion hermosas , que hayan quedado caducos es otro tema.
> Y tenia su magia y facilidad apretar el boton "REC" y copiarte ese disco ...


Que los equipos de esa época eran,son y serán siendo hermosos, no te lo discuto, me encantan, la construcción,los materiales,(no escatimaban como ahora). Todavía mí abuela (80 años) tiene un equipo Toshiba, calculo de los 60' o 70', bandeja de vinilo, y el equipo con reproductor de casete, sintonizador y ampli, todo frente de aluminio,perillas, se te cae la baba si lo ves,a lo que voy, quise decir ,en mí opinión,que el casete acaso no fue el peor soporte para almacenar audio? Los equipos hermosos,pero los casetes...... 
Perdón si ofendo a alguien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DMLUNA dijo:


> quise decir ,en mí opinión,que el casete acaso no fue el peor soporte para almacenar audio?


Es como todo: eran portátiles, los reproductores no requerían una mesa nivelada para reproducirlos, con la aparición del walk-man podías escucharlo mientras caminabas, con el avance de la tecnología se lograba cada vez mas ancho de banda, los mecanismos eran medio complejos pero la difusión masiva los popularizó y abarató, la velocidad se controlaba electrónicamente, etc, etc, etc.
Era lo mas versátil que había, de costo y calidad muy razonables y el mismo aparato que los reproducía podía usarse para grabarlos, y todo eso los popularizó en todo el mundo.

Lo peor para el audio...naaaaaa...una solución muy conveniente y de larga duración


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Cuando tenía 15 años, mediados de los 80, iba a tiendas como El Corte Inglés( unos grandes almacenes que hay en España, ignoro si mis amigos del otro lado también lo conocen), para babear y soñar con los equipos de sonido que había por allí. 
Con los años, reparando me he encontrado con algunos de ellos, y mi fascinación por esos equipos sigue tan viva como entonces. 
Poco a poco me he ido haciendo con un equipo, que uso cada día, y que entonces no podía ni soñar. Y que, por supuesto, incluye una pletina doble Technics, con la particularidad que ambos cassetes pueden grabar.

Y creo que la mejor época del HIFI fue desde finales de los 70 hasta principios de los 90.
Pero bueno, ésta es sólo mi opinión, y disculpas por el off-topic. 

Saludos!


----------



## Sdppm

DMLUNA dijo:


> Que los equipos de esa época eran,son y serán siendo hermosos, no te lo discuto, me encantan, la construcción,los materiales,(no escatimaban como ahora). Todavía mí abuela (80 años) tiene un equipo Toshiba, calculo de los 60' o 70', bandeja de vinilo, y el equipo con reproductor de casete, sintonizador y ampli, todo frente de aluminio,perillas, se te cae la baba si lo ves,a lo que voy, quise decir ,en mí opinión,que el casete acaso no fue el peor soporte para almacenar audio? Los equipos hermosos,pero los casetes......
> Perdón si ofendo a alguien.


En realidad no fue tan malo, las buenas caseteras compatibles con cromo y typeII muy pocos las llegaron a tener, lo mismo pasó con las Winco y las cápsulas cristal o cerámica, entraron las importadas y se las llevaron puesta, también pocos pudieron adquirirlas, el salto en calidad con las magnética es abismal.


----------



## AntonioAA

DMLUNA dijo:


> Que los equipos de esa época eran,son y serán siendo hermosos, no te lo discuto, me encantan, la construcción,los materiales,(no escatimaban como ahora). Todavía mí abuela (80 años) tiene un equipo Toshiba, calculo de los 60' o 70', bandeja de vinilo, y el equipo con reproductor de casete, sintonizador y ampli, todo frente de aluminio,perillas, se te cae la baba si lo ves,a lo que voy, quise decir ,en mí opinión,que el casete acaso no fue el peor soporte para almacenar audio? Los equipos hermosos,pero los casetes......
> Perdón si ofendo a alguien.


Como todo , hay que verlo en la perspectiva de la época .... el cassette fue muy practico en su momento!! .... 
Mi Papá fue el primer pirata en los '60s cuando le hizo hacer una salida al viejo "combinado" a valvulas para grabar en el grabador Geloso a cinta!!! .... y *eso si que sonaba feo* . Cuando vinieron los primeros deck de cassette que sonaban algo "parecido a bien" , fue genial .....



Por algo dije que regale los cassettes y me quedé con el deck Akai ....


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> con la aparición del walk-man podías escucharlo mientras caminabas,


En mi juventud me pasé largas horas viajando a la ciudad de Rosario cuando estudiaba ... el Walk-man LO INVENTE YO!!!!
....ansiaba algo portatil para ir escuchando .... y salió años despues cuando ya no lo necesitaba ...


----------



## fabioosorio

Naaa!!!! Antonio, me hizo acordar a los primeros  walkman que venían en un estuche de cuero y pesaban tres kilos, cuántas  pilas grandes llevaban?
Durante 20 años el casete en cierto sentido no tuvo competencia, fue una lástima que haya evolucionado para el lado del CD que resultó en fracaso por su fragilidad, la ventaja del casete era que se enredaba la cinta, con tijera y cinta Scott se resolvía en el peor de los casos, si se perdía, se perdía una hora y media como mucho de música, hoy un virus te roba la carpeta entera.
Lo que siempre me resultó engorroso fue la complejidad del mecanismo para que gire el casete, yo quedé esperando el motor con 2 velocidades y la eliminación de engranajes y mecanismos, cuando estaba por llegar cambió el soporte con la llegada del CD.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> En realidad no fue tan malo, las buenas caseteras compatibles con cromo y *type II* muy pocos las llegaron a tener,


Habrás querido decir *Type IV* que eran de las metal ???
Cuando yo compré la Toshiba los cassettes de Cromo (Type II) eran normales y accesibles, aunque medio caros, y ese deck ya tenía soporte para Cromo y también para el bluff del Ferro-Cromo que duraron bastante poco (al menos en mi provincia), y aunque no sonaban mal..no eran Cromo y tampoco Normales y usaban ecualización "normal" según dicen por que era imposible ajustarla al valor intermedio que se supone que tenían. Por *acá *pueden leer mas al respecto. Por supuesto, yo me clavé con uno de esos cassettes.
Los decks con soporte para metal (Type IV) no eran taaan comunes y además los cassettes de cinta "de metal" sí que valían caaaaroooosssss...y a fin de cuentas solo ganaban un par de kHz (con suerte) en el extremo superior de la banda de audio, solían llegar a 18kHz, donde ya casi que no se escuchaba mucho (no digo que los chicos de la época no escucharan a 18kHz, digo que nadie le daba bola por que todos estaban apretando o tomándose hasta la presión. Además, en casa no había mucho acceso a equipos muy sofisticados y los sistemas de parlantes no eran especialmente buenos).
Por supuesto que unos de mis amores imposible tenía soporte para reproducción y grabación de cualquier tipo de cinta...y además era autoreverse


----------



## AntonioAA

Las Pioneer de leds azules!!!!!!!!!! babas he derramado ( lo dije mas arriba ) ....
Tuve algun cassette de metal pero no era mejor que un SA grabado en la AKAI ( que no tenia )
Tuve una Kenwood intrascendente y una Technics que aun está , comia cabeza a lo loco y no grababa tan bien ....


----------



## edh59

AntonioAA dijo:


> Las Pioneer de leds azules!!!!!!!!!! babas he derramado ( lo dije mas arriba ) ....
> Tuve algun cassette de metal pero no era mejor que un SA grabado en la AKAI ( que no tenia )
> Tuve una Kenwood intrascendente y una Technics que aun está , comia cabeza a lo loco y no grababa tan bien ....


Una máquina excepcional !!!! CTF900, original 110vca.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

edh59 dijo:


> Una máquina excepcional !!!! CTF900, original 110vca.


Naaaaaaaa....tenés ese avión????
     
I.D.O.L.O. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## analogico

fabioosorio dijo:


> Lo que siempre me resultó engorroso fue la complejidad del mecanismo para que gire el casete, yo quedé esperando el motor con 2 velocidades y la eliminación de engranajes y mecanismos, cuando estaba por llegar cambió el soporte con la llegada del CD.



Si llegó, al menos si salieron equipos sin tanto engranaje


----------



## malesi

analogico dijo:


> Si llegó, al menos si salieron equipos sin tanto engranaje



Cuando salieron ya no me acuerdo, de lo que si me acuerdo es que pensé (La de tiempo que me hubiera ahorrado
desmontando los j...... mecanismos), y que no te sobrara nada jajajaja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un rato cambié la conexión de la ganancia del preamplificador para que todas las entradas tengan 40dB en total, que era lo que salía de las cuentas para lograr máxima potencia con 150mV y poder "cubrir" señales grabadas con muy bajo nivel.
El arregl es muy simple y solo es desoldar un cable y soldar un puente como se vé en esta foto:

El recuadro rojo muestra el puente agregado desde la ganancia de las entradas Sinto/Cinta/CD a la ganancia de Micrófono, que es la de 40dB. EL recuadro amarillo muestra el cable - ya quitado - que conectaba a la línea de 23dB de ganancia que estaba activa antes. Y es lo mismo para ambos canales.

Por supuesto que lo probé con las mismas señales que antes y ahora sí que casi no puedo pasar de la mitad del potenciómetro por que los parlantes saltan maaaal y caminan por la mesa. El vúmetro llega al máximo en los picos (con el pote a la mitad) y su respuesta es mucho "mas limpia" que antes   . El loudness es mucho mas audible, obviamente por que hay que girar menos el potenciómetro de volumen y por ello se encuentra en la sección activa del giro.

También grabé un muy pequeño video para mostrar lo que dije acá:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 2- Agregué un LED indicador de encendido del amplificador, *pero se prende cuando se conecta el muteador*. Queda medio raro, *pero como el vúmetro está siempre conectado antes del muteador, es de esperarse que se encienda indicando el pico de salida pero sin escucharse nada...y eso queda como una suerte de confirmación de que el amplificador está encendido*.







Una cosa "destacable" es que se la pegué a máxima potencia a cada canal por separado durante 3 minutos: los disipadores de los amplificadores se pusieron apeeeenas tibios al tacto, pero los que estaban *mas que tibios* por ese ratito a mucha potencia son los  disipadores de los diodos TIR101/201. En mis años mozos me dijeron que no había que usarlos por que no eran buenos dispositivos, pero nunca me dijeron por qué...y parece que el asunto es que calientan medio mucho 


Bue...todo listo por hoy.

Continuará...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Yo tengo esta belleza, otra Akai 706d y una Marantz sd220. No uso ninguna, tengo cassettes muy bien grabados en cromo y metal. pero he conseguido todo en formato digital bueno (flac, ape o wav). Lo peor del cassette era que se ensuciaba el cabezal y empezaba a sonar opaco (tal como escucho hoy día con mi pérdida auditiva: desde los 8kHz ya pierdo)


----------



## fabioosorio

Pero muy bien doctor!!!! Yo la verdad, en estos dos meses estoy aprendiendo a admirarlo de una forma que supera ampliamente el respeto hacia ud. Sigue sin entrar en mi cabeza la capacidad de soldar ese manojo de cables y lograr tan buen resultado...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabioosorio dijo:


> Sigue sin entrar en mi cabeza la capacidad de soldar ese manojo de cables y lograr tan buen resultado...


Me lo enseñó un viejo elefante que siempre decía: Con paciencia y con saliva....


----------



## edh59

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaaaaa....tenés ese avión????
> 
> I.D.O.L.O. !!!!!!!!!!


Lo compré en el '85 y sigue funcionando a la perfección !!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Yo tengo esta belleza, otra Akai 706d y una Marantz sd220. No uso ninguna, tengo cassettes muy bien grabados en cromo y metal. pero he conseguido todo en formato digital bueno (flac, ape o wav). Lo peor del cassette era que se ensuciaba el cabezal y empezaba a sonar opaco (tal como escucho hoy día con mi pérdida auditiva: desde los 8kHz ya pierdo)


Con los TDK casi no se ensuciaba la cabeza!! 
Tambien tenia el "Demagnetizador" que le pasaba cada tanto ( tiraba un pulso decreciente ) .
Las cabezas comunes se gastaban enseguida ... la gloriosa AKAI era inalterable ....
Las ultimas "maravillas" de eso fue la Nakamichi ... hasta grababa un pulso inaudible con el cual controlaba la velocidad en la reproducción para que fuera igual a la grabacion! .....
Eso si , mi Compadre tiene una que tuvo un problema de motor , quise ayudarlo y empece a desarmarla ... tenia tantos pero TANTOS tornillos que en un momento desistí ... no iba a poder volver a armarla !!


----------



## Sdppm

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Yo tengo esta belleza, otra Akai 706d y una Marantz sd220. No uso ninguna, tengo cassettes muy bien grabados en cromo y metal. pero he conseguido todo en formato digital bueno (flac, ape o wav). Lo peor del cassette era que se ensuciaba el cabezal y empezaba a sonar opaco (tal como escucho hoy día con mi pérdida auditiva: desde los 8kHz ya pierdo)


Si te molesta alguna avisa


----------



## AntonioAA

Y para redondear el tema ( que se fue a los tomates ) .... el gran tema de estas porquerias era el "embrague" que juntaba la cinta del lado derecho !!!! .... o era muy blando y enrollaba , o tan duro que alteraba la velocidad o rompia la cinta ....
Habia llegado a desarrollar cierto "expertise" en modificarlo ....
Mis disculpas a Dr. Z .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mis disculpas a Dr. Z .....


Naaaa @AntonioAA...vos viste como son mis temas: tienen un comienzo y finalización bastante correctos y luego se desmadran en un offtopiqueo permanente con un importante surtido de ideas, comentarios, recuerdos y delirios  . Considero muy bueno que así sea...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me entregaron las muestras de la impresión 3D para los pitutos de las llaves conmutadoras a palanca:


La verdad es que no están muy lisas que digamos, pero  no sé si es el material final o es un "demo" para ajustar las medidas. De todas formas pueden maquinarse manualmente sin mucho problema.
Y así quedan en modo ON-OFF, "dentrando" sin problemas en el vástago de la llave...aunque quedan un poco sueltos, pero nada que con no se solucione con algún pegamento:


Por supuesto que una vez revisado y ajustado, hay que pintar de plateado los pitutos para que hagan juego con el panel negro.
Las pruebas finales las voy a hacer el finde, por que tengo que agrandar los huecos de los jacks y los LEDs del vúmetro, sujetar el panel y verificar el recorrido de estas palancas para ajustar las modificaciones a cada hueco ovalado donde se desplazan (el problema es que las llaves tienen mucho recorrido hacia arriba y hacia abajo, sumado a que estas llaves que son "ovaladas" por que si nó no pueden imprimirse en 3D por que quedan muy delgadas las paredes del pituto).

Continuarán las artesanías....


----------



## switchxxi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que no están muy lisas que digamos, pero  no sé si es el material final o es un "demo" para ajustar las medidas. De todas formas pueden maquinarse manualmente sin mucho problema.



He visto en algún video que ponen las piezas al lado de un recipiente con acetona todo esto cubierto para que los vapores alisen un poco el acabado.

Obviamente está la solución Hi-Tech poniendo las piezas en un tambor vibrador con piedras para pulir.

Yo probaría una con la acetona a ver con que resultado termina, lo que si no se es si funciona con cualquier tipo de plástico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate que es medio raro como están talladas, por que la parte mas externa (y supongo que mas rellena) es muy lisa y homogénea, mientras que la parte "trasera", donde va el hueco para el vástago de la llave, está marcadamente mas irregular.
Mañana voy a charlar esto con el flaco que las hizo para ver el porqué de ese acabado diferente entre ambas partes.


----------



## EdgardoCas

La irregularidad o "hilitos" que  presentan las piezas hechas en impresoras 3D es debida al orificio de la boquilla de salida del "plastico" caliente. Supongo que habrá más finas y más gruesas, dependiendo del tipo de piezas a imprimir y/o material y/o calidad de la impresora.
El suavizado de las piezas sé que se hace con acetona, pero no pincelando sino creando una atmósfera saturada con sus vapores.


----------



## fabioosorio

Es suficiente duro el material para lija?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabioosorio dijo:


> Es suficiente duro el material para lija?


Yo solo he probado con una lija muy fina y sí, saca plastico. Debería probar con grano mas grande, pero no quiero hacer percha los pitutos....todavía!


EdgardoCas dijo:


> La irregularidad o "hilitos" que presentan las piezas hechas en impresoras 3D es debida al orificio de la boquilla de salida del "plastico" caliente.


Lo que me llama la atención es que los pitutos están impresos "parados" con lo cual, las lineas longitudinales parecen mas un error de construcción en parte del pituto que una boquilla inadecuada...por que el otro extremo sale OK.
No sé....aún no hablo con el flaco.


----------



## DMLUNA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy me entregaron las muestras de la impresión 3D para los pitutos de las llaves conmutadoras a palanca:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278325
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278326
> La verdad es que no están muy lisas que digamos, pero  no sé si es el material final o es un "demo" para ajustar las medidas. De todas formas pueden maquinarse manualmente sin mucho problema.
> Y así quedan en modo ON-OFF, "dentrando" sin problemas en el vástago de la llave...aunque quedan un poco sueltos, pero nada que con no se solucione con algún pegamento:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278327
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278328
> Por supuesto que una vez revisado y ajustado, hay que pintar de plateado los pitutos para que hagan juego con el panel negro.
> Las pruebas finales las voy a hacer el finde, por que tengo que agrandar los huecos de los jacks y los LEDs del vúmetro, sujetar el panel y verificar el recorrido de estas palancas para ajustar las modificaciones a cada hueco ovalado donde se desplazan (el problema es que las llaves tienen mucho recorrido hacia arriba y hacia abajo, sumado a que estas llaves que son "ovaladas" por que si nó no pueden imprimirse en 3D por que quedan muy delgadas las paredes del pituto).
> 
> Continuarán las artesanías....


Buen día Dr. Esa rugosidad que presentan las piezas realizada en impresoras 3d,se debe a que el material cae de la boquilla, se va decantando hasta formar la pieza ideada, contrario es el resultado cuando se inyecta algún termoplástico con toneladas de presión adentro de una matriz(molde). Es mí humilde experiencia. ( 14 años trabajando en inyectoras de plástico)


----------



## fabioosorio

Con lija 600/800 y superficie plana se debería corregir, con granos menores ganar brillo, es plástico, no va a quedar espejo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Podrias probar con disquito de paño/fieltro del Dremel ... tampoco pidamos milagros ....
Un poco de pistola de calor ( dispuesto a sacrificar alguno ) tambien ....


----------



## DJ T3

Si tiene la posibilidad de hacerlo en resina a la impresion, contra los hilos de plastico, la calidad es superior por demas, mas suave y mejor acabado general.
Obvio que cuesta mas, peero...

Otra opcion, a parte de la acetona, es con resina epoxica, se puede dar unas pinceladas, pero es mucho trabajo, y requiere hacer una capa con la resina, para luego lijarla...

Eh visto videos de todo eso, pero la vincha tipo mascarilla que me dieron en el trabajo al inicio de la pandemia, es muuuy fina, quebradiza y deja mucho que desear.

A todo esto, y en resumidas cuentas, lo que importa es la calidad de la impresora, y si el que lo hace te da la posibilidad de realizar algun tratamiento para alisar el resultado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve hablando con el flaco que hizo los pitutos en 3D y me comentó que el problema es la suma del tamaño chiquito del pituto y el hueco interno donde calza el vástago de la llave.
Me mostró - en el soft que usa -  los puntos donde el extrusor "salta" para que no se arme un pegote que deforma toda la pieza, y es ese "salto" lo que ocasiona del forma irregular cuando en el centro del pituto esá el hueco. En la zona que no hay hueco interno, el extrusor no salta y la figura toma sin problema la forma elíptica del pituto. Estuvimos viendo que el soft tiene otra forma de hacer las capas de plástico, donde el salto queda un poco más disimulado (no queda perfecto pero mejora un poco), y vamos a hacer algunos así para evaluar si se mantiene unido o se rompe  
Por otra parte voy a analizar hasta donde entra el vástago, por que si queda espacio hueco desperdiciado eso sería una buena oportunidad de rescatar algunos milímetros con forma ovalada.

También agrandé unas decimas de mm los huecos de los LEDs del vúmetro y ahora entran más fácilmente en su lugar, y esta siesta agrandé los huecos del panel, de los jacks de 1/4", de 9.5 a 11mm diámetro....*usando la técnica del "trapo"* para que los agujeros queden perfectamente redondos usando el taladro de mano (no iba a poner la mesa de trabajo por tres agujeritos). Cuando termine con el panel les subo unas fotos para que puedan compararlo con la versión original.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les traigo unas fotos de la presentación del panel.
Aún faltan terminar de agrandar algunas ranuras de los conmutadores/interruptores pero tengo que medirlas muy bien por que pueden quedar muy feas si le escapo en algo, sobre todo por que tengo que marcar el panel por el reverso para tener la referencia de hasta donde hay que limar....por que lo voy a hacer "a lima". En fin....

Primero, la verificación del calce de los LEDs del vúmetro luego de repasar los bújeros con la lima "cola de ratón":

Y...quedan bastaaante bien, pero no se vé bien un detalle en los primeros LEDs del canal derecho:

y acá se nota mejor que los primeros LEDs de la línea inferior no "asoman" igual que el resto, y eso es por que cuando recorté los terminales, como un bobo me olvidé que hay que cruzarlos un poco por que la separación entre agujeros no es constante, y al cruzarlos quedan medio "en diagonal" con el panel acortándose la distancia disponible de los terminales. Ya veré como hago para mejorar un poco este detalle...
También se vé que logré centrar los jacks - de micrófono y auriculares - con los agujeros del panel y quedan perfectos, pero mejor no les cuento como hice para ubicarlos...

Y también les dejo la prueba de las perillas, y aunque el aspecto no es malo....podría ser mejor y más homogéneo, pero considerando que ya no existen perillas en San Juan...

Hay que pintar de negro los indicadores de las perillas grandes y los de las mas chiquitas, de esa forma se van a parecer un poco mas a las del control de tono.

Ahhh...y los tornillos M4 allen negro quedaron bastaaaaante bien.

Continuará....


----------



## EdgardoCas

Una pinturita!!!! Me gustaría la perilla de volumen un poco más grande, para diferenciarla del balance. Escuchás oferta$$$???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Me gustaría la perilla de volumen un poco más grande, para diferenciarla del balance


Estaría bueno que volumen y balance sean diferentes...siempre lo son, pero este frente trae esas escalas muy grandes y de igual diámetro, y considerando que ya no hay ese tipo perillas acá en San Juan, estoy muy contento por no haber tenido que pagar una enormidad en un tornero que fuera capaz de hacerlas . Lo que mas molesta es el diámetro de la escala y eso trae aparejado el bardo de las perillas...

En cuanto a las ofertas...aún no pensaba en venderlo, pero si querés charlarlo lo seguimos por MP. 


Y les dejo una fotito con el ajuste del largo de las palancas para los conmutadores: tienen mas o menos 11mm fuera del panel, pero al estar inclinadas se ven mas largas por que aparece un poquito que debería estar invisible.
El miercoles le encargo al flaco que me haga todas nuevas, y luego las puliré un poco, les pondré primer para plástico y las pintaré plateadas. Veremos como quedan, por que el plateado que tengo se parece mas a los ejes de los potenciómetros que a la perilla de encendido 


Próximamente....el cierre del circo


----------



## DJ T3

Lastima para haberla mandado hacer a un tornero a las palanquitas en aluminio u otro metal "pulible".

Asi y todo, es una belleza...

Sino, mandale pintura cromada, es mas cara, pero el acabado es mas lindo.
Eso si, lija muy bien, porque despues se notan las marcas.

Podes rellenar con pasta para relleno de carroceria, luego lijar a pleno y con cuidado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Siempre pasan cosas que no deberían pasar...
Resulta que le puse la tapa al amplificador por que todo lo que queda lo hago directamente desde afuera del gabinete. Lo encendí para escuchar algo y....*trrriiiiiiiiriiiiiiiriiiiiiiriiiiiiii* pero no por los parlantes...LPMQTP! Que corno te pasa? 
Resulta que el trafo, como está "calculado" (ponele) con mucha inducción vibra....pero el problema no es el trafo por que está recontra ajustado y atornillado, sino que la vibración se transmite al gabinete...y este tiene un problema de diseño que decubrí hace muchos años: la tapa se sujeta a los paneles frontal y trasero solo con dos tornillos, cada uno ubicado a 5mm del lateral....pero al medio quedan como 32cm sin ninguna sujección (debería llevar otro tornillo al medio) y eso se transforma en una corneta!!!
Como si esto fuera poco, para cuidar la estética no puedo poner el tornillo del medio por que en este gabinete las cabezas de los tornillos van metidas en unas depresiones de la tapa y los paneles para que la cabeza quede al ras de la tapa...y yo no tengo como mecanizar eso (y si lo tuviera sería un despelote muy importante por que tengo que desarmar medio amplificador)===> Hay que buscar otra solución:
Mirando en el rejunte de materiales encontré un pedazo de "goma eva" negra y... IDEA!!! Le pego una banda de goma eva a cada panel en la zona "de impacto" para que no haga mas ruido:  

Primero las recortamos y les ponemos adhesivo de contacto. Esperamos que se seque al tacto..

y ahora las pegamos...

Chau problema!!! Absoluto silencio....iiita que vas a sonar de nuevo!!!

Y ya que estaba pinté de negro las guías indicadoras de las perillas de volumen, balance, selector de entradas y selector de modo:

Para lo que hice una cochinada pero salió bien y solo tuve que limpiar un poco de enchastre con alcohol isopropílico.

Próximamente...continuará.


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como si esto fuera poco, para cuidar la estética no puedo poner el tornillo del medio por que en este gabinete las cabezas de los tornillos van metidas en unas depresiones de la tapa y los paneles para que la cabeza quede al ras de la tapa...y yo no tengo como mecanizar eso (y si lo tuviera sería un despelote muy importante por que tengo que desarmar medio amplificador)===> Hay que buscar otra solución:



Con una tuerca y una bola de acero


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> Con una tuerca y una bola de acero


Es una excelente idea, pero para usarla debo desarmar ambos paneles y además seguro que será necesario repintar la tapa y el panel trasero.
Voy a registrar tu idea por que está buenísima           pero ahora no conviene aplicarla


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es una excelente idea, pero para usarla debo desarmar ambos paneles y además seguro que será necesario repintar la tapa y el panel trasero.
> Voy a registrar tu idea por que está buenísima           pero ahora no conviene aplicarla


Primero el chasis y luego apuntas a la tapa y la tapa con cuidado ni se despeina, y si no edding 3000 jajajaja, que las
mujeres se maquillan  y quedan bien.
Pero si así no hace ruido ni lo toques.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Recuerdo haber visto mas de un amplificador con el transformador atornillado a la base a través de pasamuros de goma, el transformador zumbaba algo pero fuera ni se notaba.

En muchos televisores trc, con carcasas de plástico finísimo "mierdero", se "anulaban" vibraciones con cinta adeshiva de tela, naylon o algo parecido. Costaba abrirlas por el adhesivo y costaba cerrarlas porque la cinta se soltaba y por muy bien que la colocaras aparecían vibraciones al ritmo de la música. 

En lugar de tuerca una tablita con un agujero y sufre menos la chapa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> , y si no edding 3000 jajajaja, que las
> mujeres se maquillan  y quedan bien


Siiiiiiii....he usado marcador indeleble negro para hacer varios retoques, sobre todo los reajustes de agujeros que tuve que limar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y bue...comienza un delirio nuevo: un par de baffles con xover pasivo para escuchar este amplificador, por que aún no puedo escuchar ambos canales al mismo tiempo ya que no tengo baffles con xover pasivo y solo tengo un sistema multiamplificado.

Para comenzar tengo este conjunto de parlantes:

Los "midwoofers" fueron rescatados de un sistema de minicomponentes Panasonic SA-AK47 y era lo único rescatable en los baffles ped0rr0s que tenía. Los tweeters son los Moon-MDT106A que pretendo usarlos por que tienen una Fs de cerca de 1.2kHz y que "supongo" que funcionarán mas o menos bien con estos mid-woofers que no llegan muy arriba. Pretendo medirlos mañana para ver su respuesta en frecuencia y que tal se comportan...pero por lo que les he escuchado reproducir no les tengo mucha fé...y no pretendo diseñar un sistema de tres vías sino solo de 2 vías.
Estos son los parámetros T/S que tengo de los tweeters:

y estos son los midwoofers:

Y esta es la respuesta en frecuencia bass-reflex que mas o menos pude ajustar:

Hay peores...pero veremos que ocurre, aunque no espero bajar de los 50Hz con esta configuración...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy me puse a medir de nuevo los midwoofers y los tweeters por que ví algunos valores que no sonaban bien...y de hecho están mal. Los debo haber medido cuando uno de los cables estaba haciendo falso contacto y tenía una parva de ruido...suporongo que fué eso..
En fin, acá van de nuevo los midwoofers:

y acá van los tweeters:

Bastaaante diferentes los tweeters y también diferentes los midwoofers. Al menos ahora no hubo ruido ni señales raras, así que suporongo que el cable quedó bien. Hay mas diferencia entre los midwoofers que lo que había antes, pero repetí las medidas dos veces y me salieron idénticas 

Ahora, jugando con el WinISD para ver adonde vamos obtuve esto:


Ambos modelos son bass-reflex, donde la curva *verde *"muy bonita" es un ajuste QB3 que resulta en un volumen de 3lts (mi caja tiene 8.5lts) pero tiene una f3 de 125Hz!!! lo que es muuuy alto para mi gusto, sobre todo por que no voy a tener un subwoofer, así que conseguí la curva *roja* que mantiene las irregularidades dentro de 1.5dB y me permite llegar a una f3=85Hz...creo que vale la pena el compromiso. Voy a seguir jugando a ver si logro bajar un poco mas...
La curva roja tiene algunas ventajas en otros aspectos:
a) La excursión del cono es mucho mas controlada y parece que se mantiene mas o menos dentro del "supuesto Xmax" del parlante.

b) La velocidad del aire en el port es muy baja, y mucho mas baja que el QB3, lo que evitaría que haga ruido con un tubo de 40 o 50mm de diámetro para el port. El tubo debe ser de ese diámetro por que no tengo mas espacio en el frente para ponerlo y no quiero que la boca esté atrás por que no sé donde los voy a usar...


Como de costumbre, hay varias restricciones al momento de diseñar el baffle y construir la caja, por que YA TENGO las cajas listas (solo les falta el frente con los huecos para los parlantes) y son cajas que no vale la pena desarmar por que tendría que tirarlas a la basura. Luego les paso una foto, pero son las viejas cajas con los Tonhalle RE625 de Audifan y los tweeters piezo tuneados con resistencias y demás verdura solo que ahora se van a ver diferentes por que no llevan el frente dentro de la caja sino por fuera, y la tela protectora también. Además tampoco puedo usar la Transformación de Linkwitz por que no vale para cajas bass-reflex.

Por ahora la frecuencia de sintonía del port está en 90Hz que es alta pero me permite usar toda la caja y generar el pico ese que me dá 40Hz extra por hacer...NADA!! Hay formas de llegar a los 55Hz, pero la atenuación es muy grande y la forma de la curva comienza a degenerar la respuesta desde los 200Hz.

En fin...luego seguimos...y si encuentro algo mejor lo posteo.


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> suporongo


No se si fue parte de cómo van a quedar esos bafles, pero no tengo cerveza, asi que te dejo *su porongo* para acompañar;


Por otro lado, si no baja mucho la frecuencia, no te preocupes, al menos va a sonar como de la época...


----------



## Sdppm

Ja tengo esos tweeters guardados, iba hacer unas cajas pero en su momento me salió mas barato comprar unos bafles HITACHI, así que están guardados. Ya valen el triple de lo que me salieron en 2020
Un gabinete de madera vibra menos?


Sdppm dijo:


> Ja tengo esos tweeters guardados, iba hacer unas cajas pero en su momento me salió mas barato comprar unos bafles HITACHI, así que están guardados. Ya valen el triple de lo que me salieron en 2020
> Un gabinete de madera vibra menos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Ja tengo esos tweeters guardados, iba hacer unas cajas pero en su momento me salió mas barato comprar unos bafles HITACHI


Yo los compré hace como 10 años por que los encontré muy baratos en un negocio que vendía baffles y parlantes de medio pelo para PA. Los medí y los guardé...y mas tarde compré un par de tweeters Lexen en Mendoza...que también medí y guardé, pero tienen una Fs de 1.8kHz y no me sirven para estos midwoofers.... creo...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo los compré hace como 10 años por que los encontré muy baratos en un negocio que vendía baffles y parlantes de medio pelo para PA. Los medí y los guardé...y mas tarde compré un par de tweeters Lexen en Mendoza...que también medí y guardé, pero tienen una Fs de 1.8kHz y no me sirven para estos midwoofers.... creo...


Raro que al desarmar los bafles no te quedaste con los tweeters de cono


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Raro que al desarmar los bafles no te quedaste con los tweeters de cono


Es que los baffles que desarmé tenían tweeters piezo, no de cono. Eran unos vieeejos baffles que armé hace 14 años pero desarmé completamente para armar unos "mucho mejores".
Los baffles Panasonic que desarmé estaban destruídos y solo pude recuperar los woofers..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y bue...malas noticias : Estos parlantes no sirven para un dos vías por que tienen una frecuencia de corte muy baja, sobre 1kHz (y tampoco llegan taaan abajo como sería deseable ). Cuando conseguí que el WinISD versión 0.7 simulara los efectos de la inductancia de la bobina sobre la respuesta en frecuencia salió esto:

Si bien es una simulación, como que no vale la pena medirla con micrófono por que se vé que va a estar por ahí cerca, y yo la necesito por encima a 2.5kHz.

En fin...o hago un tres vías (tengo unos rango-medio guardados desde hace 15 años pero nunca los medí) o busco otros parlantes a ver que encuentro.

Cuando logre averiguar algo mas se los cuento...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola Doc. Bajar por debajo de 50Hz con este su amplificador y parlante NO sé si es lo mas rentable para eso se usan impedancias de 2 ohms y amplificadores class D
sino es un derroche inmenso de energía térmica. 

Yo tengo un LEA 40W para las respuestas de graves soporta hasta los 60Hz (por la caja y porque esta en las ultimas) y los hago trabajar con unos tweeters de hasta 4,7Khz 
y la caja es de lo peor si me paso del 50% literalmente suena como el culo, pero ojo si no me paso hay un hermoso equilibrio y la verdad es uno de los mejores
baffle que tengo. Obvio que no puedo llegar a los 40W, pero esos 20W me enamoran cada dia mas.

Espero encuentre un equilibrio en su baffles, usted que tiene mas conocimiento que yo sé que tendrá éxito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Entre ayer y hoy estuve relevando los parámetros T/S de todos los parlantes que tengo, y lo único viable de trabajar sin ecualización activa es el woofer Panasonic, un medio Nippon-América sellado (fs=780Hz) y el tweeter Moon. La interacción puede forzarse un poco para que vayan sin demasiado problema...el inconveniente es que no caben todos en el frente de la caja y habría que poner el woofer en un lateral, pero cortado a 1000Hz no me parece negocio...
O sufrimento não tem fim....


----------



## DJ T3

Y si te armas los woofersitos a parte, y lo colocas tipo columnas con el resto?
Es mas trabajo, mas cables, mas errores, mas puntos de fallas, mas trabajo, mas trabajo, mas trab... Ha, se entendió, no?

Pero al menos tenes una opcion...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Es que la teoría en la acústica es que una onda de baja frecuencia sea la portadora de la alta. Si se separan la fuentes de sonido mmm no se que tan real sea esto, pero un home theater nunca pudo alcanzar la acústica del bafles aiwa







ojo es mi opinión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Si se separan la fuentes de sonido mmm no se que tan real sea esto,


Puede ser totalmente real si está bien hecho, con una imagen acústica mucho mas definida que la mayoría de los baffles de multiples vías....el asunto es hacerlo bien 



DJ T3 dijo:


> Y si te armas los woofersitos a parte, y lo colocas tipo columnas con el resto?


Y....es una alternativa válida, pero en ese caso quizás me convenga "extender" la caja en 20cm y usar un solo baffle por canal. Pero claro...no quería gastar mas dinero y trabajo en MDF...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Puede ser totalmente real si está bien hecho, con una imagen acústica mucho mas definida que la mayoría de los baffles de multiples vías....el asunto es hacerlo bien


Claro, por eso decía en termino de separar los parlante en diferentes caja mmm ¿ y si suena mal al separarlos ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> ¿ y si suena mal al separarlos ?


No debería sonar mal si las cajas están calculadas/ecualizadas correctamente.
Fijate *acá*, que hace varios años dicutimos la integración de un subwoofer con otro subwoofer y dos satélites - todo multiamplificado - y fijate las posiciones de cada uno...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Algo así es lo que estoy pensando, pero tengo que estudiar para ver cuales son los efectos acústicos que se van a producir...

La líneas llenas son lo que se vé desde el frente del baffle: arriba el tweeter, abajo el rango medio y mas abajo los dos puertos del bass-reflex (uso dos para que sean mas chicos y no requiera un hueco tan grande que implica un caño mas largo.
La líneas de trazo son: el rectángulo es el límite interno de la caja (el borde de las paredes interiores) y el círculo con trazos mas chiquitos es el subwoofer puesto en la cara trasera de la caja. Acá no hay problemas de interacción por que tanto el tweeter como el mid son sellados, así que el woffer no va a molestar para nada...creo.


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Algo así es lo que estoy pensando


Esa me gusta mas!!!.

Solo ojo con la polaridad de los parlantes, habria que ensayar si hay que invertir el subwoofer o dejarlo en fase.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Solo ojo con la polaridad de los parlantes, habria que ensayar si hay que invertir el subwoofer o dejarlo en fase.


No solo eso, tal vez tenga que compensarlo temporalmente en forma pasiva....


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Algo así es lo que estoy pensando, pero tengo que estudiar para ver cuales son los efectos acústicos que se van a producir...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278975
> La líneas llenas son lo que se vé desde el frente del baffle: arriba el tweeter, abajo el rango medio y mas abajo los dos puertos del bass-reflex (uso dos para que sean mas chicos y no requiera un hueco tan grande que implica un caño mas largo.
> La líneas de trazo son: el rectángulo es el límite interno de la caja (el borde de las paredes interiores) y el círculo con trazos mas chiquitos es el subwoofer puesto en la cara trasera de la caja. Acá no hay problemas de interacción por que tanto el tweeter como el mid son sellados, así que el woffer no va a molestar para nada...creo.


Vengo viendo muchos proyectos con el "sub" a un costado ... no te entra?
Otra: Qt 0,22 los woofers?


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y bue...malas noticias : Estos parlantes no sirven para un dos vías por que tienen una frecuencia de corte muy baja, sobre 1kHz (y tampoco llegan taaan abajo como sería deseable ). Cuando conseguí que el WinISD versión 0.7 simulara los efectos de la inductancia de la bobina sobre la respuesta en frecuencia salió esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278939
> Si bien es una simulación, como que no vale la pena medirla con micrófono por que se vé que va a estar por ahí cerca, y yo la necesito por encima a 2.5kHz.
> 
> En fin...o hago un tres vías (tengo unos rango-medio guardados desde hace 15 años pero nunca los medí) o busco otros parlantes a ver que encuentro.
> 
> Cuando logre averiguar algo mas se los cuento...


Yo mediría con microfono ... el WinIsd no esta hecho para calcular respuesta arriba ....
Desde ya que no se puede evaluar la ruptura del cono asi .... que es donde tenes que prestar atencion .
Como dijo alguien mas arriba ... si haces unas cajitas para los woofers , despues te ahorras de hacerles un stand ... es para considerarlo ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vengo viendo muchos proyectos con el "sub" a un costado ... no te entra?


Si, ya lo pensé, pero *por ahora* no entra por que el lateral tiene 16.5cm y el woofer tiene 17cm. Estoy pensando extender un poco la caja hacia adelante...tipo 12cm, y entonces ya podría entrar.


AntonioAA dijo:


> Otra: Qt 0,22 los woofers?


Sip, así es. Los medí tres veces en días diferentes y siempre me dió lo mismo. Finalmente encontré el User Manual del equipo de donde los saqué y ahí estaban las "especificaciones" del sistema de parlantes:

Si te fijás ahí la respuesta en baja frecuencia: 45Hz a -16dB y 55Hz a -10dB es exactamente lo que se obtiene en el WinISD con las mediciones que hice y una caja de 20 lts que es - mas o menos - el volumen interno de las cajas originales del equipo. Según mis estimaciones se pueden llevar hasta 15 lts sin perder mucha respuesta en B.F.

En caja sellada esos woofers tienen una respuesta hermosa pero la f3 es 125Hz y la caja tiene 3 litros    y cae a 12dB/octava. En bass-reflex y con el caño que venía (y con 20 lts de caja) resulta una respuesta MUY parecida a la que yo obtengo, pero 20Hz mas abajo en frecuencia...y por eso estoy pensando en agrandar un poco la caja (y de paso uso el aparatejo para poner tarugos que me compré   ).



AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo mediría con microfono ... el WinIsd no esta hecho para calcular respuesta arriba ....


Tal cual, pero la simulación de la semi-inductancia de la bobina me ayuda a estimar donde va a cortar la respuesta en alta frecuencia del woofer. Te imaginarás que no puedo ponerme a jugar con MDF hasta que le pegue a cuales parlantes usar...y lo único es simular un poco. Ya luego tomaré los .frd para usar el soft de cálculo del xover.


----------



## AntonioAA

Por 45 Biden Blue c/u conseguí puestos *acá *unos SBAccoustics terriblemente bonitos y ni te cuento las specs ....


SB16PFCR25-8 ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ayer me entregaron los pitutos de las palancas de los interruptores impresos en 3D. Ya los lijé (lija 150) y los suavicé un poco. Las nuevas versiones son mas cortas que las pruebas y tienen 8mm para enganchar las palancas y 9mm fuera del panel.
Esto es lo que llegó:

y acá están esperando que se seque el primer para "pegar" la pintura al plástico (es un coso transparente que usan para pintar los paragolpes plásticos...y lo tengo hace una parva de años):


Cuando tenga tiempo para pintarlos "plateados" subo el resultado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay aerosoles calidad de cromado  . . .  valen una moneda mas . . .


----------



## DJ T3

Existirá la posibilidad de tener una foto macro, para ver en detalle la calidad de la impresion?

Consideraste rellenar con masilla?

Me gusta está versión....


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay aerosoles calidad de cromado  . . .  valen una moneda mas . . .



Dejaste lo lijado a 150, o lo suavisaste un poco mas?


Seee. Muchas preguntas, poca ayuda...


----------



## AntonioAA

El Tipo es prolijo hasta para hacerse el soporte para que sequen!!! 
La #150 esta bien para que la pintura tenga agarre , todo depende la capa que haga ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Existirá la posibilidad de tener una foto macro, para ver en detalle la calidad de la impresion?


Si le cargo la batería a la cámara tal vez pueda proporcionar algo mejor, pero di te fijás en las fotos verás que cada pituto tiene dos zonas: la del extremo "visible" que es el que se acciona y el "invisible" que queda dentro de la canaleta/panel. Este ultimo es el que está mas feíto y su impresión no puede mejorar por la relacion con el tamaño del bújero, y este es que lijé para suavizarlo un poco.



AntonioAA dijo:


> El Tipo es prolijo hasta para hacerse el soporte para que sequen!!!


No solo para que se sequen, también para pintar todas juntas. Los pitutos son pequeños y es complicado manejarlos sin dañar la capa de primer.


----------



## EdgardoCas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay aerosoles calidad de cromado  . . .  valen una moneda mas . . .


Seeeee,unos importados marca Rust Oleum, son excelentes y hay cromado, aluminio, anodizado, etc
De esta marca viene hasta sellagrietas tipo membrana en aerosol!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Seeeee,unos importados marca Rust Oleum, son excelentes y hay cromado, aluminio, anodizado, etc


Seeee....las Rust Oleum son terribles pinturas en aerosol, pero no dá la cuenta a pagar para pintar esos pitutitos. Mejor uso la que tengo...


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeee....las Rust Oleum son terribles pinturas en aerosol, pero no dá la cuenta a pagar para pintar esos pitutitos. Mejor uso la que tengo...


La unica vez que compre de esas me salio ... MALA!! 
Mi experiencia con aerosoles es que no son duras de superficie y al usarlas se te pueden manchar... yo le pasaria encima una capa de laca de piso ( por ahora es lo mas duro que conozco y resiste incluso el uso en un cabo de cuchillo , mi otro desvío mental )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> La unica vez que compre de esas me salio ... MALA!!


Yo he tenido algunos problemas con los tiempos de secado e interacción con otras pinturas, pero cuando les tomás la mano andan muy bien para estas cosas.
El NMP está expuesto en el living de mi casa hace 8 años y recibe los rigores de quienes limpian la casa, y con un mínimo de cuidado está como el primer día, sin rayas ni manchas (pero el primer que usé era MUY bueno, un Rust Oleum para plástico).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...ya quedó listo, La pintura plateada es muy botona con las irregularidades de la superficie...pero bué, se vé bastante mejor que en blanco . Ahí van fotelis...
Secándose la pintura:

Y finalmente ya en su lugar definitivo...pero iluminada con una lámpara LED de luz fría:


Asunto cerrado con este amplificador


----------



## fabioosorio

Esteeeemmmm.... me gustaría escuchar como suena Estrella del camino de Deep Purple... cuando estén los bafles no más, no hay apuro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabioosorio dijo:


> cuando estén los bafles no más, no hay apuro.


Siempre se esuchan los baffles y no el amplificador...a menos que tenga algun problema. Pero bueno, veré si youtube me deja subirlo cuando termine los baffles...


----------



## DJ T3

AntonioAA dijo:


> La unica vez que compre de esas me salio ... MALA!!
> Mi experiencia con aerosoles es que no son duras de superficie y al usarlas se te pueden manchar... yo le pasaria encima una capa de laca de piso ( por ahora es lo mas duro que conozco y resiste incluso el uso en un cabo de cuchillo , mi otro desvío mental )
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279254


Mirá ese acero de damasco papa... Hermoso!!!




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La pintura plateada es muy botona con las irregularidades de la superficie


Por eso sugeri rellenar con masilla.
Asi mismo queda como un aluminio rayado, como si lo hubieses lijado con grando 80 nada mas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por eso sugeri rellenar con masilla.


Sabés el laburo que es rellenar con masilla (de chapista) esas líneas taaaan finas ? Por eso usan acetona para derretirlo y suavizar, pero es un lío importante ....incluso conseguir la acetona...
En este caso no hay mucho mas por hacer a menos que mecanice una varilla de aluminio que encontré guardada...pero es un lio importante..


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sabés el laburo que es rellenar con masilla (de chapista) esas líneas taaaan finas??


Si, si. Pero se le pone a lo guaso, para poder alisar mejor. Igual, el tamaño de la pieza lo complica mas... 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por eso usan acetona para derretirlo y suavizar, pero es un lío importante....incluso conseguir la acetona...


Usale el quitaesmalte de uñas a la patrona, que tiene acetona en su mayoria... 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> a menos que mecanice una varilla de aluminio que encontré guardada.


Pero.... Naaa, asi esta bien...!!!

Que puedas recrear un equipo viejo, que te dejó con gusto amargo en el pasado, mantenerlo en época y que funcione, ya es un milagro, mas grande que ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Usale el quitaesmalte de uñas a la patrona, que tiene acetona en su mayoria...


La verdad es que no sé cuanta acetona trae el quitaesmalte, pero no creo que sea mucha...sobre todo por que ahora es un compuesto prohibido ya que se usa para fabricar falopa.
El flaco que me imprimió los pitutos me comentó que el había hecho una prueba usando quitaesmalte y que no le salió muy bien por que demoraba muchísimo en "derretirse" el plástico (eso es lo que le sucede) y emparejarse un poco. Con estos pitutos es mas peligroso por que tiene paredes muy delgadas en algunas zonas y puede deformarse mientras otra zona se alisa...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Es curioso, por aquí me ponen pegas para vender alcohol isopropilico, por su uso con fines delictivos, pero no tienen problema en vender en cualquier tienda el bote de acetona, aguarrás, disolvente, etc.. 
El bote de acetona que tengo me removió la pintura del secador de pelo.


----------



## switchxxi

Hasta hace unos 3 años (que fue la ultima vez que compre acetona), en Argentina (Baires), se podía comprar 1 litro, con DNI y al mes sin problemas. 

Aunque siendo Argentina supongo que todo depende de quien lo venda .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

switchxxi dijo:


> Hasta hace unos 3 años (que fue la ultima vez que compre acetona), en Argentina (Baires), se podía comprar 1 litro, con DNI y al mes sin problemas.


Recién me fijo en el procedimiento administrativo del RENPRE y te permiten comprar hasta 2 litros por mes sin problemas:


			https://exactas.uba.ar/higieneyseguridad/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/RENPRE-Manual-Noviembre-2019.pdf
		

Ver anexo 2 de "Pequeños operadores" también la página 10 al final.

EL baboso con el que hablé me dijo que tenía que inscribirme en el RENPRE para que pudiera venderme....


----------



## AntonioAA

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mirá ese acero de damasco papa... Hermoso!!!


Gracias!!! ... dio su buen trabajo y costó su buen dinerillo ....
En dos (2) años hice 4 de ellos y cerré fabrica ....


fabioosorio dijo:


> Esteeeemmmm.... me gustaría escuchar como suena Estrella del camino de Deep Purple... cuando estén los bafles no más, no hay apuro.


A mi , Sheik Yerbouti de FZ ....
Plastic beach  de Gorilaz....

Mejor no sigo
Respecto a los pitutos , para mi ya estan ! ... a menos que los maquines en Al , no seria tanto drama hacerles agujerito en el medio con un torno ....


----------



## AntonioAA

Por si aporta algo ( recien ahora me acuerdo que lo tenia ) ... esto era de un Sintonizador Audinac .... el pituto es de alumninio roscado ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> a menos que los maquines en Al , no seria tanto drama hacerles agujerito en el medio con un torno


Es que podría maquinarlos en aluminio por que tengo como medio metro de barra de aluminio de 6mm de diámetro. La historia es que el agujero no es redondo sino rectangular, lo que implica hacer 2 huecos de 2mm y luego limar la separación entre ellos y el borde redondo resultante del hueco. Para uno podría hacerlo, pero para 6 ??? Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimadisimo: por eso te mostré eso ... si te fijas el cuerpo de la llave ( rectangular ) esta ROSCADO , con una terrajita y poca maña se hace ... respecto al pituto , se hace agujero acorde a la rosca y se le pasa un machirulo ... Sino , dado que no va a ser puesto/sacado muy frecuentemente ( quizas tu nieto te insulte en un futuro lejano ) haces el agujero como la diagonal y lo fijas con un toque de epoxi .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Huuuummmmmmmm....
Te dejo la foto donde se vé la palanca que el pituto cubre:






Verás que no pueden roscarse ni girarse ni na de na...


----------



## AntonioAA

Actualmente estan HER-MO-SOS .....
El termino adecuado de lo que pienso de esas llaves no lo puedo reproducir aqui ....


----------



## fabioosorio

Bujerito de 3,5mm y martillito hasta dejar ovalado el pendorchito?
Quedé pensando para los controles de calefacción de la combi....


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!Compre una mecha Lusitana de hacer huecos cuadrados , Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Compre una mecha Lusitana de hacer huecos cuadrados


Daniel! estás viendo mucho youtube...


fabioosorio dijo:


> Bujerito de 3,5mm y *martillito hasta dejar ovalado el pendorchito*?


La idea es que quede ovalado pero liso!!! Dudo que quede muy liso si lo agarro a martillazos...


----------



## DMLUNA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno...ya quedó listo, La pintura plateada es muy botona con las irregularidades de la superficie...pero bué, se vé bastante mejor que en blanco . Ahí van fotelis...
> Secándose la pintura:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279281
> Y finalmente ya en su lugar definitivo...pero iluminada con una lámpara LED de luz fría:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279282
> 
> Asunto cerrado con este amplificador


Estimado Dr. Hay planes a futuro (cercano/lejano) de vender ese hermoso amplificador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DMLUNA dijo:


> Estimado Dr. Hay planes a futuro (cercano/lejano) de vender ese hermoso amplificador?


Y...probablemente sí. No tengo idea del posible precio así que no puedo decir mucho, pero si hay alguna oferta "razonable" o logro determinar algún precio que estime conveniente, probablemente agarre viaje


----------



## DMLUNA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y...probablemente sí. No tengo idea del posible precio así que no puedo decir mucho, pero si hay alguna oferta "razonable" o logro determinar algún precio que estime conveniente, probablemente agarre viaje


Se puede charlar por privado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DMLUNA dijo:


> Se puede charlar por privado?


Si, seguro, no hay drama


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, seguro, no hay drama


?Pagando bien , de que malo tiene?
Canbiando un poco de tema , es possible Cromar piezas plasticas premeramente aplicando sobre la pieza plastica una camada de Grafite , despues aplicamos una camada de Cubre y por fin la camada de Cromo.
Las tecnicas de deposición en plastico NO se como si hace , creo que sea por Galvanoplastia ( baños quimicos con pasagen de curriente electrica DC).
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Canbiando un poco de tema , es possible Cromar piezas plasticas premeramente aplicando sobre la pieza plastica una camada de Grafite , despues aplicamos una camada de Cubre y por fin la camada de Cromo.
> Las tecnicas de deposición en plastico NO se como si hace , creo que sea por Galvanoplastia ( baños quimicos con pasagen de curriente electrica DC).


Esatría bueno saber el mecanismo de cromado sobre plástico, pero con la pintura plateada queda muy bien...y quedaría mucho mejor si pudiera suavizar un poco mas la superficie. Ahora que lo tengo listo y me sobraron algunos pitutos voy a tratar de hacer el experimento con la acetona y ver que es lo que ocurre...


----------



## phavlo

Vi varios videos por Youtube, dónde usan un cromado con 2 pulverizadores.
Primero rocían todo con la botella "A" y luego de un tiempo con la botella "B" y queda impecable (eso es lo que se puede apreciar en los videos)
Vi publicados los kits en M.L, pero están medios saladitos.
Los voy a buscar.....






Bueno, en M.L Argentina no aparece. 
Hay Otra publicación para usar con compresor y pistola de pintura.


----------



## fabioosorio

Quedan horribles los cositos cromados, después le pega una etiqueta de 7 millones wpmpo y queda completito. Pintadito no más  si ya lo está por vender.


----------



## DJ T3

Para cromar, vi que primero pintan de negro, luego con cromo (u otra cosa similar, creo que era plata) en polvo lo pasan y brilla como la p....

Pero lo que podes hacer es pintar con plateado, dejar secar, lija fina, capa plateado, secar, lija fina y barniz transparente un par de capas y lijado entre capas tambien.



AntonioAA dijo:


> haces el agujero como la diagonal y lo fijas con un toque de epoxi


Esta me gusta, pero terminas rompiendo si hay que reparar o mal armado...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No tengo idea del posible


Calculas teniendo en cuenta los valores actuales de los componentes, y de ahi un porcentaje de la mano de obra que será de unos 30% elevado a la (los-años-que-tardaste)ava....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> y de ahi un porcentaje de la mano de obra que será de unos 30% elevado a la (los-años-que-tardaste)ava


Todavía estoy calculando el precio de los materiales por que hay cosas que tenía y ya no existen, hay otras que también tenía y hoy no tienen precio, hay mucho trabajo de diseño y validación que no es soldar componentes, hay varios PCB personalizados cuyo diseño llevó bastante tiempo, etc, etc, etc.
Como verás, el precio de este equipo no es el de una reparación...pero tampoco puede ser una locura, y por eso lo estoy analizando en detalle.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Es un tanto dificil (conplejo) estimar un precio ($$) realmente conpatible / justo para eses tipos de equipo.
Premeramente que ese equipo  NO es produzido en escala industrial y si practicamente un "hijo unico de madre soltera"(HDP) .
Tanbien No hay mas possibles clones a venta que puedan conconrrer en lo priecio pedido.
Solamente resta un valor $$ donde lo dueño ( lo Padre) pierca (olvide de ves) lo amor por el y concorde  en si desfazer y lo conprador si realemente quieres tener en las manos la joya  que acorde en pagar lo que fue pedido por creer que realmente vale tal inversión.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## J2C

.







Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Es un tanto dificil (conplejo) estimar un precio ($$) realmente conpatible / justo para eses tipos de equipo.
> Premeramente que ese equipo  NO es produzido en escala industrial y si practicamente un "hijo unico de madre soltera"(HDP) .
> Tanbien No hay mas possibles clones a venta que puedan conconrrer en lo priecio pedido.
> Solamente resta un valor $$ donde lo dueño ( lo Padre) pierca (olvide de ves) lo amor por el y concorde  en si desfazer y lo conprador si realemente quieres tener en las manos la joya  que acorde en pagar lo que fue pedido por creer que realmente vale tal inversión.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



Lo resumo:

*
PONIENDOSE estaba la gansa !!!!!*​


----------



## carluz

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Solamente resta un valor $$ donde lo dueño ( lo Padre) pierca (olvide de ves) lo amor por el


Como dice Osiris Rodriguez Castillo en Como yo lo siento "No venga a tasarme el campo
con ojos de forastero,
porque no es como aparenta, sino,
como yo siento.
Su cinto no tiene plata...
ni pa pagar mis recuerdos..."


----------



## DMLUNA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todavía estoy calculando el precio de los materiales por que hay cosas que tenía y ya no existen, hay otras que también tenía y hoy no tienen precio, hay mucho trabajo de diseño y validación que no es soldar componentes, hay varios PCB personalizados cuyo diseño llevó bastante tiempo, etc, etc, etc.
> Como verás, el precio de este equipo no es el de una reparación...pero tampoco puede ser una locura, y por eso lo estoy analizando en detalle.


C@gué ,,ahora el Dr.  lo va a cotizar en blue !!! 
Sea misericordioso DR Z !!! 
Apiadese de mí billetera


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@DMLUNA 
Si querés que lo conversemos lo seguimos por privado. Es un asunto que admite opiniones públicas ni está permitido tratarlo acá.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> @DMLUNA
> Si querés que lo conversemos lo seguimos por privado. Es un asunto que admite opiniones públicas ni está permitido tratarlo acá.


Perdón, lo correcto es "...que NO admite opiniones públicas...".


----------



## Sdppm

Mire doc Amp Fapesa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Mire doc Amp Fapesa


El mío es Texas + Fapesa
100% Hi-tech !!!!


----------



## tiovik

Sdppm dijo:


> Mire doc Amp Fapesa


...no se si notaron el detalle de las perillas TAMECO...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tiovik dijo:


> ...no se si notaron el detalle de las perillas TAMECO...


Desconocía la marca de esas perillas  pero son arrrrmoooosaaassss. Yo usé solo las que pude conseguir, y no son homogéneas entre sí.
Parece que TAMECO ya no las fabrica y hay otra empresa "derivada" que hace cosas para electrónica, pero son separadores metálicos y plásticos.





						Separx - Componentes para Electrónica
					

Llámenos al 011-4418-8786 / 011-15-6292-8728. Componentes para electrónica. Separadores de Bronce y Acrílicos.



					separx.com.ar


----------



## tiovik

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Desconocía la marca de esas perillas  pero son arrrrmoooosaaassss. Yo usé solo las que pude conseguir, y no son homogéneas entre sí.
> Parece que TAMECO ya no las fabrica y hay otra empresa "derivada" que hace cosas para electrónica, pero son separadores metálicos y plásticos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separx - Componentes para Electrónica
> 
> 
> Llámenos al 011-4418-8786 / 011-15-6292-8728. Componentes para electrónica. Separadores de Bronce y Acrílicos.
> 
> 
> 
> separx.com.ar


TAMECO hacia esas perillas, conectores de RF y separadores de plaquetas (tenían unos articulados muy interesantes). Otra victima de los 90..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y bueno...ya va demasiado tiempo con el amplificador de museo ocupando espacio valioso para otras tareas, así que decidí empaquetarlo y guardarlo. Primero fuí a un almacén cerca de casa a garronear una caja de cartón que fuera lo suficientemente grande y me regalaron una de galletas Traviata que medía 52 cm de ancho por 42 de profundidad y por 22 de alto...muuy grande por que determiné que para el amplificador necesitaba una de 45 x 33 x 13cm.
Para achicarla miré un video de youtube que no encuentro ahora, pero el flaco explicaba como achicar la caja en un sentido y yo apliqué su misma técnica para achicarla en ancho y profundidad. Cuando encuentre el video les paso el link, por que es muy fácil...pero mucho mas si te lo explican   . Hay que desarmar la caja en dos mitades y ajustarla por separado pero cortarlas juntas (con un cutter) y queda esto:

Las dos orejas son importantes por que sirven para rearmar la caja una vez achicada. Ahora se recortan y se restauran las posiciones originales:

Y se pegan las orejas:

Listo: ya quedó rearmada y achicada la caja.

También hay que hacerla mas petisa y ajustar las orejas de cierre, pero eso es muy fácil y hay una parva de videos.
Ahora hay que proteger el amplificador, así que por suerte tengo una parva de "burbujas" recicladas de tiempos inmemoriales...y con eso lo voy a envolver:

También hay que sujetar el cable con uno de esos alambritos plastificados que vienen para las bolsas de comida...y luego hay que meterlo en una bolsita de plástico por que queda por fuera de las burbujas:

Listo...ahora cerramos el envoltorio de burbujas dejando el cable por fuera:

Metemos el ampli ya protegido en la caja de cartón:

Y cerramos la caja con abundante cinta de embalar:

Y ahora puede ir a dormir el sueño de los justos hasta que sea tiempo de volverlo a la vida...

Chau chau adiós...


----------



## Sdppm

Justo iba a preguntar por los bafles, si ya los tenías armado...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Justo iba a preguntar por los bafles, si ya los tenías armado...


No...nunca me puse por que la combinación de parlantes (reciclados) que tengo me obligan a duplicar la profundidad del baffle y aún así no queda espacio en el frente para montar todo. Debería hacer un baffle nuevo del mismo volumen que el calculado pero con otras dimensiones...y la verdad es que no tengo ganas...no por ahora al menos, por que tampoco van a ser "los baffles".
Veré que sucede con los Audinac 716 que aún no me contestan ni el precio final ni si los venden o nó 
También me contacté con un flaco de San Juan que vende un amplificador Audinac AT-1200...pero no tiene los baffles...y eso buscaba yo. PD: EL ampli se vé bien lindo y dice que anda OK excepto los potes que parecen estar sucios y meten algo de ruido.


----------



## DJ T3

Encima una locura los precios.
De AR$15000  para arriba un audinac de la época.

Me parece que te va a convenir diseñarlo vos, te va a salir mas barato.
No se si ponerle énfasis a los paràmetros, ya que no creo que en esos momentos se preocuparan por los paràmetros TS.


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y bueno...ya va demasiado tiempo con el amplificador de museo ocupando espacio valioso para otras tareas, así que decidí empaquetarlo y guardarlo. Primero fuí a un almacén cerca de casa a garronear una caja de cartón que fuera lo suficientemente grande y me regalaron una de galletas Traviata que medía 52 cm de ancho por 42 de profundidad y por 22 de alto...muuy grande por que determiné que para el amplificador necesitaba una de 45 x 33 x 13cm.
> Para achicarla miré un video de youtube que no encuentro ahora, pero el flaco explicaba como achicar la caja en un sentido y yo apliqué su misma técnica para achicarla en ancho y profundidad. Cuando encuentre el video les paso el link, por que es muy fácil...pero mucho mas si te lo explican   . Hay que desarmar la caja en dos mitades y ajustarla por separado pero cortarlas juntas (con un cutter) y queda esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280672
> Las dos orejas son importantes por que sirven para rearmar la caja una vez achicada. Ahora se recortan y se restauran las posiciones originales:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280673
> Y se pegan las orejas:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280674
> Listo: ya quedó rearmada y achicada la caja.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280675
> También hay que hacerla mas petisa y ajustar las orejas de cierre, pero eso es muy fácil y hay una parva de videos.
> Ahora hay que proteger el amplificador, así que por suerte tengo una parva de "burbujas" recicladas de tiempos inmemoriales...y con eso lo voy a envolver:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280676
> También hay que sujetar el cable con uno de esos alambritos plastificados que vienen para las bolsas de comida...y luego hay que meterlo en una bolsita de plástico por que queda por fuera de las burbujas:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280677
> Listo...ahora cerramos el envoltorio de burbujas dejando el cable por fuera:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280678
> Metemos el ampli ya protegido en la caja de cartón:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280679
> Y cerramos la caja con abundante cinta de embalar:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280680
> Y ahora puede ir a dormir el sueño de los justos hasta que sea tiempo de volverlo a la vida...
> 
> Chau chau adiós...


Véndelo, así empiezas otro y nos entretenemos todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Encima una locura los precios.
> De AR$15000 para arriba


Por el AT-1200 pide 25000 pero se "vé" muy bien...y no hay otro para comparar precio. De todas formas, el ampli de museo tiene casi 35000 solo de materiales a precios actuales y sin contar lo comprado en el museo ni la mano de obra...



DJ T3 dijo:


> No se si ponerle énfasis a los paràmetros, ya que no creo que en esos momentos se preocuparan por los paràmetros TS.


Es que si no lo haces va a sonar cualquier verdura... 



malesi dijo:


> Véndelo, así empiezas otro y nos entretenemos todos


Es que estoy haciendo espacio para empezar (mas bien para continuar) con el preamplificador con mando digital, y ahi si necesito los instrumentos, computadora y una parva de cosas. Si puedo venderlo, mejor aún...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para achicarla miré un video de youtube que no encuentro ahora,


Acá encontré el video de youtube. Es corto y muy simple:





La mayoría de los otros videos son estupideces que llenan las keywords con basura para que los encuentren.


----------



## indemornin

De la maravilla del amplificador Texas de museo pasamos a cartonear , que desgracia ! ya vendrán tiempos mejores....


----------



## fabioosorio

Una caja ya tiene... le falta el parlante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les voy a dejar un link a mi Google Drive donde hay un .zip con todas las fotos que están subidas al foro y toda la documentación del amplificador, preamplificador y vúmetro, incluyendo las simulaciones con Simetrix y LTSpice y también la documentación de otros preamplificadores distintos del Fapesa que finalmente no se utilizaron. Lo dejo por si a alguien le aparece un amplificador o preamplificador de estos para reparar o restaurar, y también para quien quiera emprender un viaje como el mío.  

*Amplificador-de-Museo*


----------



## DJ T3

Te amamos Doc...
**


----------



## J2C

.



No se por que, pero me parece que se ha formau una pareja !!!!



.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ai amor
Ahí amor
Hai amor


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te amamos Doc...
> **


!Me incluan fuera desa , Jajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Me incluan fuera desa , Jajajajajajajajajaja!


No le gusta el amor !!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No le gusta el amor !!!


!Siiii , pero NO de mismo seso , Jajajajajajajajaa!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Siiii , pero NO de mismo seso , Jajajajajajajajaa!


El dijo "Te amamos"....hay muchos y muchas ahí, solo hay que saber elegir!!

PD: seso ==> brains


----------



## DMLUNA

Te idolatramos Doc !!! 
Así no hay confusión de amoríos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo soy mas del amor libre


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...luego del amor y demás delirios cariñosos, hoy tuve un rato y me puse a jugar otra vez con los parlantes, incorporando ahora nuevos trastos comprados hace años y guardados en espera de mejores épocas (de la cual esta no es una de ellas, pero en fin...).
Tengo un par de NBM-406 (que creo que ya comenté):

Y encontré un par de tweeters Audiopipe APHE-T100, de domo de seda, que compré en Mendoza una vez que viajé y andaba paseando al peo..

El par de estos bichos viene en un blister y no sé para que corno tienen el pendorcho ese atravesado frente al domo . Estos tweeters son para auto, pero las mediciones que hice hace años (y que pronto voy a repetir) no son malas, con un Qt=0.66 y una fs entre 1500 y 1900Hz según cual tweeter mida . Además, son re-chiquitos, con un diámetro total de 4.5cm.
Entonces pensé: si los Nippon NBM son de 4" y estos son de 1.5" (la carcasa) eso significa que podría reutilizar la caja que tengo al solo costo de hacer un frente nuevo y así conseguir un engendro de 3 vías.

Por lo pronto, cargué en WinISD los parámetros del NBM para ver como se comporta y a su vez mezclarlo con el woofer Panasonic rescatado de la basura y configurado para que trabaje en bass-reflex en una caja de 4 litros que con la sintonía correcta podría llegar a dar una respuesta mas o menos parecida a la caja original en la que venía.

Luego de jugar un rato conseguí las siguientes respuestas entre el woofer y el "mid-woofer":

El woofer ahora trabaja en una caja de 4 litros sintonizado a 88Hz y con un filtro pasabajos Butterworth de 2º orden a 300Hz (curva *roja*). El mid-woofer ocupa el resto de la caja (5 litros), en forma sellada y tiene un pasa-altos también Butterworth de 2º orden a 300Hz (curva *azul*).
El tweeter está publicitado como que trabaja desde 2.5kHz con solo un capacitor en serie de 2.2uF...y de hecho lo trae conectado en el cable de fábrica. Si se fijan en la caída provocada por la inductancia de la bobina del midwoofer verán que de casualidad se presta justo para cruzar el tweeter ahí tal como viene configurado, así que es muy posible que pueda armar una caja de tres vías con estos componentes rescatados y ahorrarme de comprar MDF y otros parlantes.

Hay muchos detalles que no se ven en la imagen, como que a pesar de que la FT del sistema indica una respuesta mas atenuada del woofer, en realidad el SPL final es mucho más alto que el del midwoofer por que este solo tiene 86 dB/W/m de sensibilidad y el woofer tiene mas de 90!!. Tampoco se ven las dimensiones de los tubos para el bass-reflex, pero es uno solo de 3.6cm de diámetro (caño de PVC de 40mm) y de 7.5cm de largo, con lo cual cabe perfectamente en la caja actual...y la velocidad del aire se mantiene muy por debajo de los 15m/s que dice ser el valor máximo permitido antes de que empiecen a chiflar.

Dado que parece ser muy posible que el engendro llegue a funcionar, los próximos pasos son construir el nuevo frente, separar la caja interna en 2 partes (ya tengo el MDF para eso), montar todos los parlantes y medir con micrófono para ver que tan cierto es lo que dice el WinISD y poder calcular los xover correspondientes de forma correcta.

Esto seguirá por tiempo indefinido...


----------



## AntonioAA

El tw Audiopipe es muy decente! ... instalé un par de pares en proyectos low-cost y se portan ... creeria que vas a andar bien .
Lo unico que objeto es que insistis con winisd para calcular respuesta ... lo mas piola que hay es la planillita de Jeff Bagby (qepd) . Metes los .frd y .zma y jugas hasta que obtenes el cross . 
Aguardamos la continuidad de tus cavilaciones!!

Esta es una de las implementaciones del Audiopipe en baffles que recibí de regalo , arruidados y con lapices de colores que los niños habian metido por el tubo de sintonia!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo unico que objeto es que insistis con winisd para calcular respuesta ... lo mas piola que hay es la planillita de Jeff Bagby (qepd) . Metes los .frd y .zma y jugas hasta que obtenes el cross .


Es que todavía no quiero obtener el xover!!! Solo quiero saber si los parlantes van a poder usarse o nó en el baffle tal como lo tengo, y para eso miro las curvas de respuesta estimada por el WinISD. Tengo muy claro que solo es una simulación, pero para usar la planilla o el LSPcad necesito armar el baffle, montar los parlantes y medir la respuesta real...que no debería ser muy diferente de la estimada por el WinISD. Si armo el baffle, me tomo el laburo de perforar el frente y hacer todo el ajuste, y luego resultan que las mediciones reales dan pal pomo, perdí tiempo, dinero y trabajo al reverendo gas!
Haciendo la simulación con el WinISD tengo una aproximación mas o menos cierta de las respuestas de los parlantes y una visión rápida de donde pueden cruzarse. Si esto resulta mas o menos factible, hay muchas probabilidades de poder llevar a cabo el proyecto con éxito y recién entonces me pondría a laburar en el frente del baffle y medir con el micrófono para diseñar el xover   



AntonioAA dijo:


> Esta es una de las implementaciones del Audiopipe en baffles que recibí de regalo , arruidados y *con lapices de colores que los niños habian metido por el tubo de sintonia*!!!



Que imaginación de porquería que tienen los niños!!! Yo, adentro de los baffles, he visto peines, bollitos de papel, lápices y biromes y hasta un pollito de peluche...


----------



## AntonioAA

Ud. disculpe mi ansiedad! ( y eso que estoy medicado!) ... muero por verte bobinando inductancias ( air core por supuesto) .
Con WinIsd preves la sintonia del woofer . Luego obtenes frd y zma con solo ponerlos en una madera .
Con la planillita jugas con los valores y hasta podes ecualizar dentro de ciertos limites ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Con WinIsd preves la sintonia del woofer . Luego obtenes frd y zma con solo ponerlos en una madera .


Si, en una madera que sea la tapa del baffle, si nó no voy a tener la respuesta real de lo que quiero ajustar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy estuve jugando un rato para ver si podía meter los tres parlantes en el frente del viejo baffle...y entran, solo que por las dimensiones que tiene cada parlante, el espacio para el woofer quedó de 5.4 lts en lugar de 4 lts y el conjunto de midwoofer + tweeter quedó en un espacio de 3.6 lts en lugar de los 5 lts calculado.
*Moraleja:* tuve que cargar esos valores en el WinISD para ver que sucedía...y no sucede nada  queda todo igual que antes, así que parece que no habrá inconveniente para armar este engendro...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este es un dibujo de como quedaría el frente del baffle con los parlantes distribuidos. En líneas de trazos se vé el borde interno de la caja y la división al centro para acotar el volumen del woofer.

Ahora tengo que buscar con que hacer los agujeros de 40mm por que son muy chicos para meter la fresadora. Tengo una sierra de copa de 38mm de diámetro, así que con eso y un "tambor lijador" supongo que voy a poder llegar a los 40mm sin romper nada 
El "cuadrado" marca los limites externos del NBM-406, pero el montaje es medio enrroscado por que hay que hacer un rebaje de 1mm de profundidad, 102mm de diámetro y 5mm de ancho, y luego hay que perforar el hueco de 94mm de diámetro para que calce la campana....

Continuará cuando me dé ganas...


----------



## J2C

.


Doc puede con la fresadora haciéndole una pequeña base en madera de guia donde colocar un clavo como centro a los 20 mm de la fresa


ALgo he visto en *TuCaño* pero no recuerdo donde, seguro fue un video sugerido


Salu2.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tengo un aparatejo hecho para cortar y fresar círculos, y anda OK pero no puedo usarlo para tan poco diámetro...funciona desde 6 o 7 cm en adelante. Por eso digo de cortar con la mecha copa y luego lijar un rato. Es más! A los mismos recortes redondos que saque al cortar los huecos con la copa de 38mm los puedo apilar, pegar y hacer el tambor lijador


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ........ A los mismos recortes redondos que saque al cortar los huecos con la copa de 38mm los puedo apilar, pegar y hacer el tambor lijador



Con varilla roscada de 8/10 mm y un par de rodamientos !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rodamientos para qué??? Ya los tiene el taladro metidos adentro, así que sujeto el engendro en el mandril y dele que vá nomás !!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Como el elefante y la hormiga .... un poco de lija y un formoncito se arregla!!... no se achique por eso.

En esta otra implementación ,que publique hace siglos , los pegué sobre un circulo ( en ese caso tapa de inodoro ) para facilitar el montaje ....



Lindos quedaron ... sonar ....
....Pero por el parlantito de 4" que no da para nada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya no sé si esto dá para otro tema o para seguir en este mismo, pero bué...es parte del desvarío.
Hoy tuve un rato para trabajar y ya que sabemos que "aparentemente" los parlantes que tengo van a funcionar, me decidí a configurar el viejo baffle para acomodarlo a este engendro de tres vías:
Así estaba al principio:
a)- Por adentro.

2)- Por atrás...(ahí le quité los tornillos y me costó bastante trabajo hacer la artesanía para poder limpiar parte de las estrías en cruz del tornillo y así poder quitarlo)

3)- Y por el costado...

Y ahora ya está desarmado:


Y vuelto a empezar a armar con las nuevas divisiones...

Ahí se está pegando con las prensas ajustado la caja, por que parece que había alguna historia con las dimensiones originales. También tuve que usar tornillos por el mismo motivo.

La verdad es que el diseño original del baffle es bastaante malo, pero ahora voy a tener que arreglarlo si pretendo que esto suene como debe.

Luego continuaremos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Un poco más de jugueteo con el baffle (solo estoy armando UNO):
Primero corté un hueco de 38mm con la sierra de copa pertinente y con el pedazo redondo que salió me hice un mini-tambor-lijador usando lija no-past 120:

Luego lijé el agujero para agrandarlo, me pasé menos de 1/2mm y baila un poquito (*moraleja:* no te embolés si se demora y no pongás el taladro al mango):

Según el WinISD y mis inventos, el tubito de sintonía mide solo 46.5mm.

Un poco de poxipol transparente y ya no baila mas (y quedó puesto arriba del conector por que el hueco para este estaba hecho desde hace mucho tiempo y no iba a trabajar para taparlo):

Y después puse esa tapa en la caja cargada de cola de carpintero para que se pegotee (al fin pude usar las 4 prensas que compré en ML hace unos meses  ):

Ya que se pegue y sujete un poco le mando los tornillos...

También continuará...


----------



## AntonioAA

Impecable como siempre!! ... y si queda alguna imperfección ... el que invento la masilla de auto no era ningun b.....


----------



## malesi

AntonioAA dijo:


> Impecable como siempre!! ... y si queda alguna imperfección ... el que invento la masilla de auto no era ningun b.....


No le digas eso que se sube, se sube...  
Aquí esperando el siguiente fascículo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> ... y si queda alguna imperfección ... el que invento la masilla de auto no era ningun b.....


Y sobre ese tema, acabo de comprar un potiche de masilla para madera de Venier, que dicen que no se seca si la guardas sin usar todo y es mucho mas barata que la masilla de chapista.
En un rato voy a hacer la prueba para tapar los micro-huecos que han quedado...veremos que sucede.


----------



## AntonioAA

"El que compra barato compra a cada rato" decia mi abuelita....


----------



## ccolonna

Cuando son cajas que requieren mucho 'ajuste' de superficie y no tienen traslado ni exposición a golpes...tipo estanteria o colgadas de la pared utilizo Enduido Plástico de Pared...  el de exteriores mejor.  Es muy económico y los nuevos secan muy rápido, igual recomiendo de marca y no de ferreteria.

ejemplo fotos 417 y 418:
Cajas
No me hago idea la cantidad que les puse   

Saludos, gracias y sigo leyendo.


----------



## AntonioAA

El de pared comun no lo recomiendo para nada ... el de exteriores un "insulto sobre la madre " lijarlo!!
La de carroceria viene en tarritos chiquitos ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> "El que compra barato compra a cada rato" decia mi abuelita....


 No entiendo la tristeza de @ccolonna y @DOSMETROS , pero anoche puse la masilla, esta mañana la revisé y estaba perfecta (el color que elegí es medio ped0rr0 pero bué): sólida y había cubierto todo. El único problema, que ya es conocido, es que al tapar los bújeros se produce una depresión al centro cuando se seca y queda como un "huequito", y lo mismo hace el enduido, así que hay que aplicar una segunda capa para tapar esa depresión. Esta tarde termino con el asunto...



AntonioAA dijo:


> La de carroceria viene en tarritos chiquitos ...


Puede ser, pero lo menos que conseguí (hace años) fué de 1/2 kg....y debo haber usado 50grs y quedó perfecto. La guardé bien cerrada, cada cosa por su lado, pero cuando quise volver a utilizarla un año después, el catalizador estaba seco y la masilla hecha una piedra dentro de la lata. No me pillan más con esa porquería...


----------



## ccolonna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo la tristeza de @ccolonna y @DOSMETROS , pero anoche puse la masilla, esta mañana la revisé y estaba perfecta (el color que elegí es medio ped0rr0 pero bué): sólida y había cubierto todo. El único problema, que ya es conocido, es que al tapar los



Si, Dr., quizas me apresuré ...pero venia una tipo una pasta de aserrin que servia para agujeros mas que nada...secaba color violaceo..trendria que haber esperado ver como quedó y su comentario.  Disculpe


Igual fue tristeza porque no había demasiadas reacciones disponibles, tampoco me puse triste...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ccolonna dijo:


> Si, Dr., quizas me apresuré ...pero venia una tipo una pasta de aserrin que servia para agujeros mas que nada...secaba color violaceo..trendria que haber esperado ver como quedó y su comentario.  Disculpe
> 
> 
> Igual fue tristeza porque no había demasiadas reacciones disponibles, tampoco me puse triste...


Naaaaaaa....no pidás disculpas de nada!!!! Solo me llamó la atención la tristeza si yo estoy re-feliz!!!
 al menos por ahora...


----------



## DMLUNA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo la tristeza de @ccolonna y @DOSMETROS , pero anoche puse la masilla, esta mañana la revisé y estaba perfecta (el color que elegí es medio ped0rr0 pero bué): sólida y había cubierto todo. El único problema, que ya es conocido, es que al tapar los bújeros se produce una depresión al centro cuando se seca y queda como un "huequito", y lo mismo hace el enduido, así que hay que aplicar una segunda capa para tapar esa depresión. Esta tarde termino con el asunto...
> 
> 
> Puede ser, pero lo menos que conseguí (hace años) fué de 1/2 kg....y debo haber usado 50grs y quedó perfecto. La guardé bien cerrada, cada cosa por su lado, pero cuando quise volver a utilizarla un año después, el catalizador estaba seco y la masilla hecha una piedra dentro de la lata. No me pillan más con esa porquería...


Dr. La masilla de autos cuando se endurece/seca ,se recupera agregando un poco de thinner, un buen destornillador o alguna varilla para revolver y listo,y el catalizador se consigue solo en las ferreterías/pinturerías. Tratar de que el thinner sea el de "oro".


----------



## AntonioAA

Ademas , no entiendo ese amarreteo en unos baffles de U$S 5.000 al menos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo la tristeza de @ccolonna y @DOSMETROS , pero anoche puse la masilla, esta mañana la revisé y estaba perfecta (el color que elegí es medio ped0rr0 pero bué): sólida y había cubierto todo.



Es cierto, no se secan ni que pasen 10 años estando bien tapado el tarrito. Alguna mala experiencia he tenido con esa masilla y un bafle lustrado, se notaba a un kilómetro aunque el color pareciera el correcto en crudo, finalmente con lustre oscuro se disimuló . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Alguna mala experiencia he tenido con esa masilla y un bafle lustrado, se notaba a un kilómetro aunque el color pareciera el correcto en crudo, finalmente con lustre oscuro se disimuló . . .


Y sí...yo elegí el color basado en unas maderitas que estaban a la vista y que "supuestamente" eran los colores de la masilla...pero ni ahí...el mío era de un color tipo haya pero es un amarillo horrible y cuando se seca y se lija que un "poquititititio" mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por eso mi cara de desagrado, es un "enduido" de tiza mal pinturrajeado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Parece que ya está listo el arreglo...
1- Con la primer mano de masilla reaparecieron los huecos cuando esta se secó, pero eso pasa siempre con cualquier relleno y requiere dar una o mas capas:

2- Pero con la segunda capa y una lijada prolija, todo quedó OK...por afuera  

Pero por adentro no es tan fácil lijar cuando no entra la lijadora, ni el taco y casi ni la mano...

El color de la masilla deja bastante que desear, pero la maderita que estaba de muestra se veía como el color "haya"..., aunque tampoco es que el color del MDF que he usado ahí sean taaaan parejo y claro.
La caja quedó bastaaaaaante bien, considerando que hay un par de caras que no están en perfecta escuadra sino que tiene una desviación de poco menos de 1º, pero bue....para corregirla era necesario desarmar la caja completa y seguro que el MDF pegado se hacía pelota...ergo..así nomás quedó.

En fin, ahora hace mucho frío para ponerse con la fresadora a hacer los agujeros del frente, así que continuará...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El color de la masilla deja bastante que desear, pero la maderita que estaba de muestra se veía como el color "haya"...,


Te quedó color haiga


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ayer hubo unpoco mas de trabajo sobre los baffles: ahora le puse el fieltro a la sección del subwoofer.
Me demoré bastante por que no conseguía el fieltro en ningún negocio del ramo...parece que se había acabado el fieltro en toda la provincia   . Y no solo eso, sino que cuando pedía "fieltro" me traían una cosa parecida a la gomapluma pero más rigida y compacta y me aseguraban que eso era fieltro ...
Finalmente me recomendaron un negocio donde compran los tapiceros...que por supuesto tampoco tenían fieltro pero me dijero que les iba a llegar esta semana y que se llama "fieltro de trapo" por que el fieltro común es el coso de plástico que comenté antes. Supongo que he cambiado de planeta o algo así.... 
Finalmente lo trajeron al mismo precio que MercadoLibre pero sin pagar envío y me compré un metro y un tarrito de 100 gr de adhesivo de contacto...con el que casi me voy de viaje....LPM!
En fin... primero la sección y el fieltro embadurnado con el pegamento y esperando que se seque:

Así quedó pegado por las paredes laterales:

y así quedó con la base y la "tapa" cubiertas de fieltro:

y, finalmente, los dos baffles con el relleno:


Ahora me resta fresar las caras frontales de los baffles para acomodar los tres parlantes...veremos como se hace para el tweeter que me resulta de montaje bastante sospechoso...

Continuará.


----------



## AntonioAA

Inspirate en el que mostré pegado ( sin el accesorio de montaje ) en una planchita de cualquier plastico/mdf .... Yo use epoxi pero puede ser tranquilamente silicona ...
Y ahi haces un motaje de tweeter tradicional .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A que le llamás "accesorio de montaje"...a las orejas metálicas o al borde que lo hace sobresalir de la caja??
Por que sí que estuve mirando tu montaje pero en la imagen no se vé muy bien si le dejaste el "borde" o se lo quitaste. Las orejas de metal no me preocupan mucho por que pensaba en volarlas si es que molestan (seguro que lo hacen) pero dejar el tweeter al ras del frente es complicado si no puede quitarse el borde...


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo use solo la parte interna , sin chapa ni orejas ... por eso lo pegue sobre lo otro para que se pudiera remover , queda mucho mas al ras , no se si me explico....
está en la maña para dejar el agujero justito para que quede rasante ....


----------



## DMLUNA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ayer hubo unpoco mas de trabajo sobre los baffles: ahora le puse el fieltro a la sección del subwoofer.
> Me demoré bastante por que no conseguía el fieltro en ningún negocio del ramo...parece que se había acabado el fieltro en toda la provincia   . Y no solo eso, sino que cuando pedía "fieltro" me traían una cosa parecida a la gomapluma pero más rigida y compacta y me aseguraban que eso era fieltro ...
> Finalmente me recomendaron un negocio donde compran los tapiceros...que por supuesto tampoco tenían fieltro pero me dijero que les iba a llegar esta semana y que se llama "fieltro de trapo" por que el fieltro común es el coso de plástico que comenté antes. Supongo que he cambiado de planeta o algo así....
> Finalmente lo trajeron al mismo precio que MercadoLibre pero sin pagar envío y me compré un metro y un tarrito de 100 gr de adhesivo de contacto...con el que casi me voy de viaje....LPM!
> En fin... primero la sección y el fieltro embadurnado con el pegamento y esperando que se seque:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283591
> Así quedó pegado por las paredes laterales:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283592
> y así quedó con la base y la "tapa" cubiertas de fieltro:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283593
> y, finalmente, los dos baffles con el relleno:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283594
> 
> Ahora me resta fresar las caras frontales de los baffles para acomodar los tres parlantes...veremos como se hace para el tweeter que me resulta de montaje bastante sospechoso...
> 
> Continuará.


Doc. Cuando decís que no conseguiste el fieltro en ningún negocio del ramo? De ramo hablas? Porque si no veo mal,ese fieltro es el mismo que se usa en automotor,bajo las alfombras de goma, fuiste a alguna casa de repuestos del gremio automotor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DMLUNA dijo:


> fuiste a alguna casa de repuestos del gremio automotor?


Fui a un par y me mandaron donde finalmente lo conseguí...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo use solo la parte interna , sin chapa ni orejas .


  
Ya encontré como desarmarlos y quitar "el borde" y las orejas!!!!
Solo era girar 1/6 de vuelta y tirar 
Ahora solo hay que hacer un agujero de 35mm y va de una el tweeter adentro 

PD: no sabía que podían desarmarse...


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> sino que cuando pedía "fieltro" me traían una cosa parecida a la gomapluma pero más rigida y compacta y me aseguraban que eso era fieltro ...


Debe ser los que usan para realizar "muñequitos" con lana o similar, que van amoldado pinchado la lana.... Bueh, mejor una imagen...

Les palabres evolucionen como con les generaciones... 

Yo al fieltro lo conozco como ese que le pusiste, incluso el que usan en auto es menos compacto... Quizas hubiese pedido de esa forma, para aislar el auto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El "fieltro" que me ofrecían es como este:








						Aislante Antiruido Espuma Impermeable Piso Paneles Auto ( Precio X Metro ) - $ 480
					

• ESPORA GOMA •¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ • PRODUCTO: Aislante Antiruido Espuma de Polietileno Impermeable Piso Paneles Auto_______________________________________________• DETALLES DEL PRODUCTO:-10mm de espesor-1 mt de ancho-Celda compacta-Precio publicado por...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				



Pero lo encontré de casualidad por que no se como se llama en ML y le puse "fieltro espuma" y el unico que apareció es ese.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Llevo varios días pensando como hacer el agujero para los tweeters sin tener que trabajar en exceso, por que gracias a las indicaciones del amigo @AntonioAA ahora los tweeters son mas chicos y requieren un hueco de 35mm (en realidad son medio cónicos) y yo tengo mechas copa de 29mm y 38mm. Como con una se recontra pasa y con la otra tendré que lijar durante un siglo, me estaba rompiendo el seso y revolviendo los cajones con la esperanza de encontrar alguna herramienta que me facilitara el trabajo.... hasta que me acordé que tengo un par de fresas Forstner para poner las bisagras cazoleta y una de ellas tiene 35mm !!!! 

Veremos si pongo a laburar durante estos feriados...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy trabajé un poquito  
Primero le puse unos tarugos (a.k.a. "pitutos") a las cajas para que sujeten el frente mientras hago las mediciones y además para que quede lo mejor alineado posible con las paredes. Esto es por que tuve la pésima idea de comprar los cortes de MDF de 18mm a las medidas externas del frente de las cajas, pero como esas cajas están medio recauchutadas un par de veces, las medidas no son 100% homogéneas y le sobra 1/2mm por acá... y le falta otro 1/2mm por allá, con lo que voy a tener que hacer una sesión de lijado intensivo para que queden perfectamente en línea los costados de los frentes con los laterales de la caja. Otra sería la historia si hubiera comprado los frentes 5mm mas grande a la vuelta, por que después los hubiera emparejado con la fresa copiadora...pero bué, no lo hice así y esta es la única forma de dejarlos alineados lo mejor posible 

Y ya que estaba usando el taladro, aproveché para usar la fresa Forstner para calar los huecos para los tweeters. Tal vez debería haber usado la fresadora para eso, pero me late que la velocidad de corte de la fresadora es demasiado alta para este uso, y como todo el mundo usa las Forstner con el taladro (al menos en youtube) y yo también siempre las he usado así, la mandé al taladro a batería y con eso fué como piña:

Los otros huecos gordos son para el eje del artilugio que corta círculos, y los huequitos a los costados son para ensartar los pitutos.
Ya sé que no deberían traspasar el frente, pero compré la herramienta para poner pitutos y es una verdadera belleza como trabaja y permite alinearlos, pero esto solo vale cuando tenés TODO desarmado y podés ubicar las piezas a tu antojo para procesarlas. Cuando ya está armado, no hay combinación posible de calce de la herramienta salvo usando la otra caja como soporte, pero si estoy diciendo que no están bien alineadas, no la voy a usar para correr el riesgo de que salga chueco .

De todas formas dejé los pitutos lo suficientemente largos como para recortarlos/lijarlos luego y así minimizar la cantidad de masilla a colocar...total, como van pintados no hay historia que se vean...

También continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y finalmente calé los huecos para los parlantes:
1-La fresadora y el "coso" para cortar redondo.

2-El woofer ya listo y por cortar el hueco del medio.

3- Y con los parlantes puestos menos el tweeter que tengo que lijar un poquito para darle forma cónica al agujero...pero ya hace mucho frío para estar en la terraza...

El engendro del rango-medio tiene un montaje estrafalario, pero yo no voy a perder tiempo en hacer una plantilla para enterrar el marco dorado ese que tiene....demasiado que hice el rebaje para un reborde de 2.5mm de ancho que no sé para que diablos sirve....

Continuará...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , ese NBM-406S Nippon es para montaje trasero sobre gabinete plástico .

 Quizás se podría hacer un groso rebaje por detrás , que quede el frente de unos 3 mm de espesor (de vista) , y montarlo con un soporte trasero que le de la firmeza.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás se podría hacer un groso rebaje por detrás


Seeee.....pero también hay que hacer una plantilla y la sujección va a quedar muuuuy delgada...tal vez 3mm como vos decís. Dejémoslo así nomás que los voy a atornillar sobre los 18mm y seguro que no se va a escapar...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , pero el parlante lo montarías sobre una tablilla , ponele 10 cms mas grande que el parlante , atornillás el parlante a esa tablilla y atornillás la tablilla por detrás al frente. O sea que te quedaría en sandwich y bien firme.

Inconveniente, solo se retira por detrás.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> pero el parlante lo montarías sobre una tablilla , ponele 10 cms mas grande que el parlante , atornillás el parlante a esa tablilla y atornillás la tablilla por detrás al frente. O sea que te quedaría en sandwich y bien firme.
> 
> Inconveniente, solo se retira por detrás.


Huuummmmm.....es un montaje demasiado complicado, del que solo hay que dejar 2.5mm de espesor al frente para que el parlante quede al ras con la superficie y hay que hacer todo un vericueto para sujetarlo en una tablilla de mayor tamaño, que no puede ser tan mayor por que casi no hay espacio...
Gracias por la info, pero mejor lo dejamos así....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , también podrías embutirlo 1,5 mm en el frente y ponerle una "arandela" de decoración tapando eso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En un monento pensé en algo parecido, pero la historia sigue siendo la construcción de la plantilla para enterrar el marco.
Yo había pensado disimular el marco con goma eva negra, pero por no construir y usar una plantilla la dejé así....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso se hace a formón ... a la antigua  , o le das la altura al router y lo guías a mano siguiendo la línea del lápiz.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En un monento pensé en algo parecido, pero la historia sigue siendo la construcción de la plantilla para enterrar el marco.
> Yo había pensado disimular el marco con goma eva negra, pero por no construir y usar una plantilla la dejé así....


Vengo viendo de un vendedor de Nordelta que trae lo mas HiEnd ( supuestamente) y se defecan en el embutido y los bordes de los parlantes ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vengo viendo de un vendedor de Nordelta que trae lo mas HiEnd ( supuestamente) y se defecan en el embutido y los bordes de los parlantes ....


Y.....vos viste los audiofools: "el oído manda"...


----------



## AntonioAA

Algunos ejemplos ... sacados de su pagina , varios miles de Euros c/u... Los bordes antidifraccion? , los parlantes embutidos??
Que bonitos los tornillos al frente!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Andrés debería agregar el iconito de "Me dá asco" a las lista de los "Me gusta"....


Lo que vos no has visto es la "compensación temporal" de los parlantes...o es un frente inclinado al gusto... ???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora preparando el tambor lijador para retocar los bújeros de los tweeters y haciendo los soportes para las T-nuts de los woofers...


Veremos si mañana podemos hacer algo, por que hoy...nop..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que vos no has visto es la "compensación temporal" de los parlantes...o es un frente inclinado al gusto... ???



Es compensación , para escuchar sentado en el sofá , aunque debería ser curvo el frente . . .


----------



## AntonioAA

Hace unos dias recorté un ropero antiguo con puertas curvas ... la que saqué ya esta cortada en 4 .... seran los laterales de mi proximos baffles!!
Son de un hermoso tablero macizo....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ayer puse los tweeters ajustando los huecos con el tambor lijador: 95 segundos con cada hueco... pero está sujeto "a presión", luego lo pegaré.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y ahora...pegando los soportes para las T-nuts (o como se llamen en español):

Los soportes del otro baffle ya están pegados pero me olvidé de fotearlos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y ya puse los t-nuts y los pegué con "la gotita" para que no se suelten:

Y también sujeté el woofer y el mid para ver que tal quedaban   

Solo me falta instalar el tweeter, conectarles los cables y comenzar a medir y a ajustar el xover...pero antes tengo que leer bastaaaaante del VituixCad...

Continuará dentro de tiempo mas laaaargo....


----------



## DJ T3

Le vas a realizar algún contrafrente para tapar los tornillos y chaperio varios?
O solo vas a dejar así y/o pintar la chapa?

*Cuando me refiero a chapa, lo digo a la carcasa de los parlantes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

De acabado le falta un rato, pero como está ya me sirve para hacer las mediciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me iba a poner a armar los cables para conectar los parlantes y comenzar las mediciones, pero me encontré que necesito conectores fast-on mas chicos que los que tengo por que bailan en los contactos del NBM-406. Como no puedo armar los cables, se me ocurrió verificar si los + y los - de los parlantes están correctamente marcados o nó (ya sabemos que no son la graaan cosa...). Con esto en mente, quité el frente de los baffles con los parlantes sujetos desde ayer y me encontré con esto:

Vean que encerrados quedan los agujeros que permiten el movimiento del aire en la cámara posterior del frente, así que hubo que desarmar todo y comenzar con la escofina a rebajar todas las zonas marcada en la foto (la verdad es que ni me había acordado de analizar eso con anterioridad   )
Como dijo el elefante, con paciencia y con saliva quedó esto:

Y luego de poner los parlantes conseguimos elimiar la compresión del aire detrás del cono:


Pero como nada es gartis en la vida, tuve que usar unas arandelas para lograr que los tornillos apretaran en forma plana a la chapa de sujección , por que ayer las había doblado un poquito y eso repercute contra los parámetros del parlante:

No quedará muy bonito, pero así van a estar hasta que consiga algún tornillo para madera que tenga una cabeza plana por abajo y no fresada como estos otros. Algo como esto me hubiera resuelto el problema, pero no sé que cosa conseguiré por acá...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Antes se usaban los "gota de sebo" . . .

Los autoperforantes para Durlock tienen una cabeza decente, y los venden en cualquier ferretería.


----------



## DJ T3

DOSMETROS dijo:


> autoperforantes para Durlock


Esos los conozco para chapa mas que Durlock (placas de yeso usadas en construccion de casas, para los que no conocen la marca), ya que la punta realiza la perfomarcion demasiado facil (ojo que tienen mucho filo)


----------



## tiovik

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esos los conozco para chapa mas que Durlock (placas de yeso usadas en construccion de casas, para los que no conocen la marca), ya que la punta realiza la perfomarcion demasiado facil (ojo que tienen mucho filo)


Una buena idea sería fijar una pieza de chapa por detrás que sirva para que el autoperforante "muerda". Quedaria prolijo y muy sólido el conjunto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esos los conozco para chapa mas que Durlock (placas de yeso usadas en construccion de casas, para los que no conocen la marca), ya que la punta realiza la perfomarcion demasiado facil (ojo que tienen mucho filo)



Son mayormente para armar las chapas que sostienen la placa de yeso.


----------



## Sdppm

Que raro no me aparecieron más las notificaciones, ya que estoy siguiendo el tema y después de unos meses me encuentro con el avance de los parlantes, los auto perforantes son para la chapa solamente, en el mdf o madera la punta agranda el agujero y no sujetan bien...


----------



## ocarbone

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> :
> 
> Y también sujeté el woofer y el mid para ver que tal quedaban
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284104
> Solo me falta instalar el tweeter, conectarles los cables y comenzar a medir y a ajustar el xover...pero antes tengo que leer bastaaaaante del VituixCad...
> 
> Continuará dentro de tiempo mas laaaargo....


Perdon Dr., oublico datos del Woofer?.  Espero lo Xover


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> Dr., oublico datos del Woofer?.


No me acuerdo....me fijo y si nó lo subo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá estaban:





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

, y si no edding 3000 jajajaja, que las mujeres se maquillan :love: y quedan bien  Siiiiiiii....he usado marcador indeleble negro para hacer varios retoques, sobre todo los reajustes de agujeros que tuve que limar  (y)  (y)




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Serelectron

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¡ Que hermosas cosas se hacían hace tiempo y a lo lejos !


Perdón si no corresponde, solo quería comentar que tengo el mismo gabinete pero en color aluminio,lo compre hace unos años a un señor amigo, casualmente hace unos días lo puse en funcionamiento después de unos años, si quieren puedo subir fotos del frente para comparar, aún faltan detalles pero lo vengo usando y me encanta. Saludos


Fogonazo dijo:


> Mismo gabinete en versión aluminio anodizado plateado, la mano siniestra  que se divisa es de Fogo-Nieto _"Asiendo de las suyas"_.
> El gabinete lleva conmigo cerca de 4 décadas, tal ves mas


Tengo el mismo y con las mismas perillas de época, la verdad es hermoso ¿porque no harán más cosas así? Hasta desarmado y sin funcionar da gusto mirarlo jaja


----------



## Fogonazo

Serelectron dijo:


> Perdón si no corresponde, solo quería comentar que tengo el mismo gabinete pero en color aluminio,lo compre hace unos años a un señor amigo, casualmente hace unos días lo puse en funcionamiento después de unos años, si quieren puedo subir fotos del frente para comparar, aún faltan detalles pero lo vengo usando y me encanta. Saludos


Como ya había comentado, 4 o mas décadas conmigo   

2 perillas se perdieron en alguna batalla, pero funciona todo , potenciómetro de volumen ruidoso, pero funcional.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Serelectron dijo:


> si quieren puedo subir fotos del frente para comparar, aún faltan detalles pero lo vengo usando y me encanta.


Si, seguro! Subilo cuando quieras! Todo aporte es bienvenido


----------



## Serelectron

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como ya había comentado, 4 o mas décadas conmigo
> 
> 2 perillas se perdieron en alguna batalla, pero funciona todo , potenciómetro de volumen ruidoso, pero funcional.


Buenísimo ¿se podrá ver después que tiene adentro? Los vumetros imagino usaste el lm3915 ¿no? Yo coloque dos placas que entran justo en el espacio que tiene.  Y las perillas son exactamente las mismas. Viéndolo así nomas parece fuese el mío jaja


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, seguro! Subilo cuando quieras! Todo aporte es bienvenido


Genial, muchas gracias, más tarde le saco y subo, aún le faltan detalles estéticos y agregar un par de potenciómetros, pero fuente, pre, amplificador,  vumetros ya esta colocado y lo uso así hasta que me sobre un tiempo de seguir con el resto, saludos y gracias


----------



## J2C

Serelectron dijo:


> *Buenísimo ¿se podrá ver después que tiene adentro?* Los vumetros imagino usaste el lm3915 ¿no? Yo coloque dos placas que entran justo en el espacio que tiene.  Y las perillas son exactamente las mismas. Viéndolo así nomas parece fuese el mío jaja
> 
> .....



Si deseas mirar el interior te recomiendo que comiences desde *la pagina 1* (haz click). Es interesante recorrer todo, se que son más de 1180 posteos pero en el transcurso del mismo se han volcado muchas experiencias de como era el armado en aquellos años.

*Por aquí* (haz click) verás una imagen de cuando estaba avanzado.




Salu2.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Si deseas mirar el interior te recomiendo que comiences desde *la pagina 1* (haz click). Es interesante recorrer todo, se que son más de 1180 posteos pero en el transcurso del mismo se han volcado muchas experiencias de como era el armado en aquellos años.
> 
> *Por aquí* (haz click) verás una imagen de cuando estaba avanzado.


No se si "hablaba" conmigo o con @Fogonazo ...por eso no respondí.


----------



## DJ T3

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como ya había comentado, 4 o mas décadas conmigo
> 
> 2 perillas se perdieron en alguna batalla, pero funciona todo , potenciómetro de volumen ruidoso, pero funcional.


En esa foto, se ve un FogoNieto?...

Faltaria una lavada de cara para rejuvenecer el aluminio y serigrafia.

Podrías hacer como el Doc, mandar una de muestra a reproducirla en 3D, y el frente de la misma colocarle un circulito de aliminio, o mecanizarla con un tornero...


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ T3 dijo:


> En esa foto, se ve un FogoNieto?...
> 
> Faltaria una lavada de cara para rejuvenecer el aluminio y serigrafia.
> 
> Podrías hacer como el Doc, mandar una de muestra a reproducirla en 3D, y el frente de la misma colocarle un circulito de aliminio, o mecanizarla con un tornero...



FogoNieto evolucionó (Creció) ahora la que toca es Fogo-Nieta, mas conocida como la institutriz de Lucifer


----------



## Serelectron

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se si "hablaba" conmigo o con @Fogonazo ...por eso no respondí.


Era con fogonazo pero me encanto ver el trabajo,  se ve como nuevo, de época pero totalmente nuevo jaja. 
Aquí está el mío, como mencioné es parecido al de fogonazo, no se imaginan la satisfacción de verlo funcionando, me faltan varias cosas, pero internamente me siento conforme jaja. 

Tal vez les parezca un "sacrilegio " porque no le puse un amplificador de época, opte por usar cosas que me quedaron en el taller de otras reparaciones,a las cuales tuve que modificar ligeramente para el fin que necesitaba, tiene fuente conmutada, amplificador clase D , tda 8920cth, al preamplificador lo hice sacando un diagrama del foro, no recuerdo cual era, si lo encuentro al diagrama lo subo, los vumetros son a base del lm3915, dos placas iguales.  Me falta solucionar el tema del balance, analice opciones y no es tan simple como parece jaja. 
Al pre lo realice en una placa perforada, presentando previamente los potenciómetros en los agujeros, porque no había nada de esa medida, no mete ningún tipo de ruido.

No sé si se puede subir video, es un lujo verlo en "marcha" . Espero sea de su agrado y disculpen la combinación de diferentes tecnologías . Me gusto mucho el post,porque pude ver otros modelos del mismo gabinete y las diferentes formas de armarlo. El modelo negro con perillas de aluminio es un sueño, aunque tiene algunas diferencias en la serigrafía. Perdón por hacerlo tan largo 
 Saludos a todos.


----------

